# knitting tea party friday 21 july '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 21 July '17

Another hazy sunshine kind of day - 86° with 56% humidity. There is no breeze. When you walk outside the air just feels heavy. I've not been out much today.

The boys are going to a birthday party (swimming pool party) later this afternoon. They are now in at Wally World picking out something for their gifts for the birthday boy. It will be interesting to see what they pick.

Talked to my friend Wendell in Seattle the other day - he had a hip replacement three months ago - says he feels great. He is having the other hip replaced on the second of August. He also mentioned about my coming out in August - he figures two weeks post operation he should be good to go. I told him I would think about it. I know he would buy the ticket. But I am not sure I'm well enough to go. Today has been a bad day - dry heaves, etc. Heidi is bringing me home some mac and cheese. It's the only thing that sounds good. I just don't want to be in Seattle feeling like I do today. And if I was being truthful - I don't want to be that far from Heidi for two weeks.

arugula salad with grapes and black pepper vinaigrette

Author: Lindsey | pinchofyum.com
Serves 4-6

INGREDIENTS

For the Pickled Red Onions
¾ cup red wine vinegar
⅓ cup champagne vinegar
⅓ cup water
⅓ cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 red onions, very thinly sliced

For the Black Pepper Vinaigrette
⅓ cup red wine vinegar
⅔ cup olive oil
1 tablespoon sugar
½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
½ teaspoon salt
1 clove garlic

For the Salad
2½ cups red California grapes, halved
2 cups cooked farro or a gluten free alternative like quinoa (I found pre-cooked farro in the rice section of the grocery store and it worked great)
3 cups arugula
¼ cup fresh basil leaves, cut into ribbons
½ cup chopped cashews

INSTRUCTIONS

Pickled Red Onions:

1. Place the vinegars, water, sugar, and salt in a jar with a tight fitting - shake lid until well combined.

2. Add the sliced red onions.

3. Refrigerate at least 24 hours or longer for best flavor.

Dressing:

1. Place the vinegar, olive oil, sugar, pepper, and salt in a jar.

2. Crush the garlic clove and just drop it in the jar in one or two pieces - the idea is that you'll still get some fresh garlic flavor infused into the dressing without the little pieces of raw garlic in the dressing when you serve it. Shake to combine. You can make this ahead.

Assembly:

1. Toss the grapes and farro with about half of the dressing.

2. Add the arugula, basil, cashews, and a handful (however much you want) of the pickled red onions.

3. Toss to combine. Add additional dressing if it needs any more.

Note: For me, the original amount of dressing was just about right. Let the salad sit for just a few minutes to really get it nice and yummy, soaking in that dressing.

http://pinchofyum.com/arugula-salad-with-grapes-and-black-pepper-vinaigrette?utm_campaign=yummly&utm_medium=yummly&utm_source=yummly

Slow Cooker Sesame Beef

This tender, rich, and flavorful Slow Cooker Sesame Beef is extremely versatile and only requires a few ingredients that can be found at most grocery stores.

Ingredients

1/2 cup soy sauce ($0.72)
1/3 cup brown sugar ($0.24)
2 cloves garlic ($0.16)
1/2 Tbsp grated fresh ginger ($0.10)
1 tsp toasted sesame oil ($0.12)
2 lbs beef roast ($8.14)
6 green onions, divided ($0.67)
1 Tbsp cornstarch ($0.04)
1 Tbsp sesame seeds ($0.08)

Directions

1. Combine the soy sauce, brown sugar, and 1/2 cup water in a bowl and stir until the brown sugar is dissolved. 2. Mince the garlic and grate the ginger.

3. Add the garlic, ginger, and toasted sesame oil to the soy sauce mixture. Set the cooking liquid aside.

4. Either slice or cube the beef roast.

5. Slice three of the green onions into 1.5-2 inch sections (save the rest of the green onions for garnish after cooking).

6. Place the beef roast and green onions in the slow cooker. Pour the cooking liquid over top and stir to combine.

7. Place a lid on the slow cooker, and cook on HIGH for four hours or LOW for eight hours. After four hours on high or eight hours on low the beef should be very tender and should shred easily with a fork. If not, replace the lid and cook for 30-60 minutes more.

8. Once the beef is tender, it's time to thicken the sauce.

9. Dissolve the cornstarch in 2 tablespoons of water, then pour it into the pot with the beef and cooking liquid. 10. Stir to combine, then allow it to come back up to a simmer, at which point the sauce will thicken just slightly.

10. Turn the heat off and garnish with the sesame seeds and remaining green onions (sliced).

11. Serve over a bed of rice or as part of your favorite meal.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/07/slow-cooker-sesame-beef/

Cinnamon Twists

Makes about 90 twists

Ingredients

5 cups flour
2 cups cold butter or margarine
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons instant yeast
2 tablespoons sugar
2 eggs well beaten
1 cup warm milk
1/2 cup water

Sugar mixture:

2 cups white sugar
2 teaspoons cinnamon

Directions

Heat oven to 350 degrees F.

1. Cut together cold butter and flour as you would for pastry.

2, Mix in salt, yeast and sugar.

3. Add liquids and mix well.

4. Refrigerate dough 4-6 hours or overnight. (it will rise, but not very much)

5. Mix sugar and cinnamon together in a bowl...

6. Divide dough into 8 sections.

7. Sprinkle 2 tablespoons sugar/cinnamon mixture on counter or pastry sheet. (I used a silicone pastry sheet)

8. Roll each section out into a long rectangle approximately 14 inches by 6 inches using the sugar/cinnamon instead of flour...

9. Cut into 1 1/2 inch by 6 inch strips.

10. be sure both sides of dough are sprinkled well with the sugar/cinnamon.

11. Twist each strip before placing on parchment paper lined baking sheets.

12. The twists do not have to rise on the pan but form all the dough and place all the twists on the pans before beginning to bake them.

13. Bake at 350 degrees F for 10 to 15 minutes. I like them a bit on the crisp side so I baked them until they began to brown nicely.

Tip: If serving the following day. Pile all twists on a cookie sheet and place in a cold oven overnight. That way they will not absorb any moisture and will still be crisp in the morning.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/07/cinnamon-twists.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

APPLE AND BLUE CHEESE STUFFED GRILLED PORK CHOPS 

I used Smithfield's already-marinated pork chops for this recipe- the Hickory Smoked Brown Sugar Boneless Center Cut Pork Chops. Stuffing these already great-flavored chops with a couple of simple ingredients sounded like a good plan to me, so that's what I did! Apple and blue cheese are awesome additions.

Sam says you could just buy your chops at the meat counter. Follow the rest of the recipe and you are goof to go. You will need to let them on the grill a little longer also. I just thought the chops would be real tasty done this way.

INGREDIENTS:

One package of (4) Smithfield Hickory Smoked Brown Sugar Pork Chops
4 slices blue cheese
8 thin slices apple (I used Honeycrisp)
Toothpicks

Directions

1. Use a sharp knife to slice a "pocket': into each pork chop (without slicing all the way through).

2. Stuff each pocket with a slice of blue cheese and a couple of apple slices. Use toothpicks to close up the pocket.

3. Preheat your grill to medium-high. Spray with nonstick grill spray and grill pork chops about 4 minutes on each side, or until heated through.

4. Remove toothpicks, and serve immediately.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2017/07/20/apple-and-blue-cheese-stuffed-grilled-pork-chops/

ULTRA LAZY HEALTHY CHICKEN AND BROCCOLI PASTA BAKE 

One for all those busy nights - a complete HEALTHY meal all made in one baking dish. 5 minutes prep, pop it in the oven, then out comes perfectly cooked chicken and broccoli pasta bake smothered in a creamy sauce.

Servings: 5
Calories: 348 kcal
Author: Nagi | recipetineats.com

Ingredients

300 - 400 g / 10 - 14oz chicken tenderloin, breast or thigh, cut into 1.5cm / 3/5" pieces
Salt and pepper
1 tsp dried thyme (or other herbs and/or spices of choice)
250 g / 8 oz spiral pasta (See Note 1 for other shapes)
1 1/2 cups / 375 ml chicken broth/stock, preferably warmed
2 cups / 500 ml milk, preferably warmed (any fat %)
1 large garlic clove, minced
1 - 2 tbsp /15 - 30g butter (optional)
1 large broccoli or 2 medium broccoli, broken into medium florets (Note 2)
100 - 150 g / 1 - 1.5 cups shredded cheese, any melting type (Note 3)
1/4 cup / 35g flour (all purpose / plain)

Instructions

Preheat oven to 200C/390F (standard) or 180C/350F (fan forced / convection).

1. Sprinkle chicken with salt (be generous), pepper and thyme, toss to coat.

2. Spread pasta in a baking dish. Sprinkle over flour.

3. Pour over milk and broth, add garlic and butter. Stir.

4. Spread chicken over the top, then broccoli.

5. Cover with foil, bake for 15 minutes (or 20 minutes if milk & broth were cold).

6. Remove foil, stir. Add most of the cheese, then stir again. Top with remaining cheese.

7. Return to oven. Bake for 15 - 20 minutes until top is golden.

8. Stand for a few minutes then serve immediately!

http://www.recipetineats.com/healthy-chicken-and-broccoli-pasta-bake/

Crusty Artisan Bread

If there is anything better than a hot slice of bread, fresh out of the oven, and spread with butter and honey, I haven't found it! I bake bread all the time, and this bread recipe is one of my favorites. It has a crisp and chewy crust, a tender, soft middle, and the perfect texture throughout. It's the perfect loaf to make when you want to impress your guests, or bring something special to a dinner party, but it's incredibly easy to make, too! You just stir all the ingredients together, let it rise, then bake, and it comes out perfect. I love a bread recipe that doesn't require kneading! 
Ingredients
1 1/2 tablespoons instant yeast
3 cups warm water
1 tablespoon salt
6 1/2 cups flour, plus more for dusting dough

Directions
1. In a large bowl, dissolve the yeast in the warm water. 
2. Mix in the salt and flour, stirring until there are no dry patches. The dough will be very soft and not like a typical bread dough. 
3. Cover with a kitchen towel and let rise in a warm place for 2 hours. 
4. After rising, divide dough into two pieces and shape each into a round ball. Place each ball of dough on a piece of parchment paper, and let rest 40 minutes. 
5. During the second rise, preheat oven to 450. 
6. Place a baking stone or overturned baking sheet on the upper oven rack, and a broiler pan or metal cake pan on the lower shelf. Heat the baking stone at least 20 minutes before baking. 
7. When the dough is ready to bake, dust it with flour and cut three deep slashes across the top. Slide the dough on the parchment paper onto the baking stone using a pizza peel (or a thin cutting board). Pour a cup of water into the broiler pan/cake pan and shut the oven door quickly. Bake until golden brown, 24-28 minutes.
http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/07/crusty-artisan-bread.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

Peach Almond Coffee Cake

This coffee cake is delicious plain or take it up a notch by adding whipped cream and more toasted almonds and it is fit for a queen! Serve it as a dessert or for brunch, either way you will please the taste buds!

Ingredients

1/2 cup butter, softened
1 cup sugar, divided
2 eggs
1 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 cans each 398 ml/ canned peach slices 
1/4 cup almonds, sliced and toasted

Directions

1. In a medium sized bowl beat butter and 3/4 cup sugar on medium high speed until light and creamy.

2. Add eggs, extracts, and sour cream and mix until well blended and the batter is smooth.

3. Whisk together dry ingredients except the cinnamon and mix just until combined.

4. In a small bowl whisk together remaining 1/4 cup sugar and cinnamon.

5. Spread 1/2 of the batter in a greased 10" round springform pan. You can use a square pan.

6. Top with half off the peaches and sprinkle half of the sugar cinnamon mixture over the peaches.

7. Spread remaining batter over the peaches and arrange the remaining peaches in a nice pattern and sprinkle with the remaining sugar cinnamon mixture.

8. Sprinkle almonds over top.

9. Bake in a 350º oven for 1 to 1 hour and 15 minutes. Check cake for doneness at 55 minutes. (my oven took the full 1 hour and 15 minutes)

10. Serves: 10 generous slices

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/07/peach-almond-coffee-cake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I hope you find a recipe to try. They all sound good to me. I still think the pork chops sound great.

--- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And truth be told, Sam we don't want a scare again like we had last time you were in Seattle.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 14th July, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-482413-1.html#11077644

*Poledra* managed to step on a nettle bush just as they are getting ready to go camping for a week. Seemed to have settled by the time they left.

*Busyworkerbee* has started a new job as a traffic controller and is enjoying it so far (would have had 2 weeks by time summary posted).

*Bonnie's* area has had major storms with no major impact on them personally and fires close enough still to be making the air very smokey.

*Pacer's* DH has not been well and has a bad shoulder.

Work had started on *Lurker's* ramp out the back so she can access the back yard. She is continuing to have problems with hand numbness and weakness - expected to take up to 2 months to clear. Had the paramedics come the other night over her swollen legs - but it was decided that she didn't need hospitalisation just gave something to reduce swelling in her legs. She now has medication for allergy from shower gel.

*Cashmeregma* needing dental work on a broken tooth and had a minor procedure on her head recently so sleeping on the side is still uncomfortable. Her cousin has gone home - the graft area was not as bad as she thought, just neatening they had been trying to do that was affected. Daralene went to a lovely wedding of her nephew last weekend but had a terrible trip there - awful weather resulting in flooding and accidents.

*Gwen* has lost 44 pounds and as result is able to decrease some of her medications and depending on blood results may be able to decrease even more. Two of their three air conditioners are broken - and the repair guys told them last time that they didn't know how long they could keep the oldest one going for so concerned that it may not be fixable.

*Sorlenna's* DD1's FIL passed away Monday night.

*Fan* has had yet another death in circles close to her - this time a cousin. They were meant to have a weekend away but the plane got there but had to abort the landing due to bad weather and so they returned to where they had come from!

*Swedenme* spent Thursday at the hospital with DH as He had collapsed. When his normal consultant saw him he wasn't too worried and sent him home with an increased dose of one of his medications.

*Darowil's* mother had her final radiology treatment and her surgeons appointment - both positive outcomes. Next review 3 months time.

*Kate's* DB is back in hospital with another infection - last time he was told that his heart couldn't cope with another infection so amputation of his foot might be on the cards.

Photos
8 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Tim
8 - *Lurker* - Early birthday present from Fan
20 - *Kehinkle* - Oversized objects in Casey
35 - *Gwen* - Sine Wave Beanie 
36 - *Sorlenna* - Quilt blocks
40 - *Kate* - Caitlin & her hula hoop (download)
42 - *Pacer* - Shark blanket
53 - *Kiwifrau* - Flowering Vine 
55 - *Lurker* - New ramp, day 1
57 - *Busyworkerbee* - Pics from Bribie Island 
68 - *Nicho* - Twiddle muffs
69 - *Swedenme* - Loose fitting onesie
73 - *Bonnie* - Hailstones and damage
84 - *Lurker* - Progress on the ramp
85 - *Jacklou* - Baby jacket
87 - *Swedenme* - Next project begun!

CRAFTS
49 - *Sam* - Prism quilt (link)
74 - *Sam* - Knitted baby booties (link)

OTHERS
11 - *Cashmeregma* - How to deal with nettle stings (link)
13 - *Bonnie* - Log homes burn in BC (link)
20 - *Flyty1n* - Carpal tunnel syndrome (link)
20 - *Sam* - Retree project/ Boxed water (link)
21 - *Bonnie* - Roku TV (link)
54 - *Bonnie* - Asarina vine (link)
56 - *Darowil* - Silverside (link)
62 - *Bonnie* - BC wildfires (link)
63 - *Bonnie* - Asarina vines (link)
64 - *Kiwifrau* - www.vonage.ca (link)
67 - *Sorlenna* - DIY tube pan (link)
93- *Rookie* - Wisconsin Door County trip (link)
95 - *Bonnie* - Chloroxylenol/Dettol (link)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

neither do i. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And truth be told, Sam we don't want a scare again like we had last time you were in Seattle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> neither do i. --- sam


Maybe your friend could visit you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for getting us started again, Sam & ladies! Sam, if you don't feel up to it, as much as you'd like to go, we would prefer that you stay put! What Julie said!

I'm claiming a seat and should be back a bit later. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot. Back later. Amazon keeps hijacking KP on me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Evening Sam and ladies 
Sounds like the boys are going to have a great time , have they finished school for the summer yet Sam , Most schools here in England finished today and will be off for the next 6 weeks , I know the kids in Scotland break up earlier and go back in August 
If you are still not feeling 100% Sam you shouldn't be travelling , maybe go another time . 
It's getting late here and I should be thinking of going to sleep but even though I've been awake for nearly 48 hours I don't feel tired at all , think I will be spending my night dancing with the pillows


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week. I'm with Julie, I think trip to Seattle too much for you.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope you can sleep.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We just tried to put air fare claim in online, but somehow it hasn't gone through so will resort to a phone call soon.
Going out to buy a nice roast of something for dinner tonight, and some blue cod fish for lunch. Weather is still nasty outside with lots of rain overnight.
Cheers from the very soggy southern isles.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Getting in at the beginning for once! Great start again Sam with some lovely sounding recipes. Thanks Kate and Margaret for the summaries, a godsend to me, especially this week. I've been reading along as much as I can but not commenting much.

Julie, a belated Happy Birthday to you, sounds like you had a good day. I'm sorry you had to call the medics the other night but good that you didn't have to go to hospital, I hope your leg is feeling better now. I hope the problem with your hands resolves soon too. Love the pictures of Ringo overseeing your new ramp! Hope that gets finished soon and you have an easier access to your garden.

Fan, sorry your weekend away didn't happen. That flight sounds very scary, I'm glad you arrived back home safely. 

Kate, I'm sorry to hear your brother is back in hospital again. If they do make the decision to amputate his foot I hope they get on with it quickly, it must be so depressing to be in and out of hospital so frequently and always wondering how long until the next admission.

Sonja, sorry to hear of your night at the hospital with your DH. I'm glad his consultant didn't keep him in, fingers crossed the new meds will help him.

We seem to have a lot of illness and sadness among us lately, and I know I haven't mentioned everyone but let's hope things will start to look up very soon. Sending lots of love and hugs to all who need it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Marking my spot. Back later. Amazon keeps hijacking KP on me.


I saw a note from Admin about that--it's a bogus gift card, right? I kept getting it on my tablet.

ETA: Mine is fixed; I pm'd you the topic link on it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Marking my spot. Back later. Amazon keeps hijacking KP on me.


Let Admin know....he's been trying to put fixes in to prevent those pop ups. I've gotten them also.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> We just tried to put air fare claim in online, but somehow it hasn't gone through so will resort to a phone call soon.
> Going out to buy a nice roast of something for dinner tonight, and some blue cod fish for lunch. Weather is still nasty outside with lots of rain overnight.
> Cheers from the very soggy southern isles.


Maybe the airline site is swamped with claims such as yours!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Maybe the airline site is swamped with claims such as yours!


Yes that's quite possible as so many flights were cancelled yesterday.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

102 degrees here in Texas and not my kind of weather, to say the least. Just awful getting into a parked car that is usually sitting in the sun during the time one does errands. Rarely a tree in parking lots. Well, Sam, you are a thoughtful and kind person sending recipes even though you have had the dry heaves. That is far beyond the call of duty, you know. I can't think about food if my stomach is upset, so I give you a lot of credit for making sure we all have something new to try. Do hope the macaroni and cheese sit well with you and give you some needed rest. Thanks to the kind ladies who always make sure we are informed about what all was taking place during the previous Tea Party. Hope this weekend will be restful and as pleasant as can be for each one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the start off, Sam. Plus, thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks to Sam and the ladies for another great start. 
I am managing to keep up week to week but not posting a lot.
Belated Happy Birthday Julie and all the others.
Sorry to hear about your brother, Kate, and hopefully the chicken pox will not be too hard on Luke.
Lovely pictures of people's crafting this week as usual.
Prayers to those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Yes, just finished 2nd week work. Getting just under 30 hours a week and wow, I can soon get car.

It is an interesting job. Can be bored out mind at times then highly entertained by people in cars going passed or out of sight council crews within radio range who can be a bit blue with way too much sexual innuendo about each other. These guys can forget that they share the airwaves or not care.

Got out yesterday with a friend for some geocaching. Had fun. Also got some knitting done on custom headband/ear warmer. Usually too tired to touch it after work.

Bbl, meeting DM to go to bingo at new club, be interesting to check out.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh dear Sam, stay home and try and feel better. Hope the mac and cheese does the trick. Thank you and Margaret and Kate for the start of this new week.
Hoping Luke will quickly recover from the chicken pox. Has anyone heard anything from Nikki? 
Fan, glad you are home and safe. So sorry your fine vacation got jinxed. 
81Brighteyes, so sorry for your super hot weather. Hope you have air conditioning. 
Busyworkerbee, sounds like your work is interesting for the most part. People are interesting to watch, and I'm sure, some are not kind as you tell them where to go. 
Got my knitted knockers now 3/4 of the way done. Just have the front half of the second one left to do, and as it is the 24th of July weekend, Pioneer Day here in Utah, commemorating when the first Mormon pioneers entered the valley and settled it, we have a wonderful long weekend. Pioneer Day is one of the perks for living in Utah. Still very hot and I am staying home and watching the SLC parade on TV.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Julie, a belated Happy Birthday to you, sounds like you had a good day. I'm sorry you had to call the medics the other night but good that you didn't have to go to hospital, I hope your leg is feeling better now. I hope the problem with your hands resolves soon too. Love the pictures of Ringo overseeing your new ramp! Hope that gets finished soon and you have an easier access to your garden.


Thank you Angela! It was a good day, and it is always nice to get greetings from so many.
I now have a sort of handle on a board which is under the mattress. It is an upside down u shaped pipe, and I can grab it when getting into and out of bed. Has made life a lot easier- because I can go and lie down to elevate my leg, much more easily. Before I was really quite worried I could fall off the mattress, as I tried to get the left leg up- which of course is heavier than usual, being so full of fluid. Ringo is my right hand man- always in on the action!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Thanks to Sam and the ladies for another great start.
> I am managing to keep up week to week but not posting a lot.
> Belated Happy Birthday Julie and all the others.
> Sorry to hear about your brother, Kate, and hopefully the chicken pox will not be too hard on Luke.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

81brughteyes, empathize with you on hot car. Mine registered 118F when I got in from grocery store.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Sam for the opening and recipes once again. 
Oh please no travel plans for now until you are feeling 100%. Way to risky after your last venture to Seattle. Do hope the Mac and Cheese settles and stays in your stomach.

Kate thanks for the summaries once again, appreciated by those of us who can't always keep up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, IMHO I think you need to get stronger before going on such a trip again; perhaps you'd better skip a year. I also imagine Heidi would tie you down if you even think of going this year. You still have some "building up" to do. Don't want any repeats of last year or even more recently this past May/June!


thewren said:


> neither do i. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And truth be told, Sam we don't want a scare again like we had last time you were in Seattle.


Amen!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Angela! It was a good day, and it is always nice to get greetings from so many.
> I now have a sort of handle on a board which is under the mattress. It is an upside down u shaped pipe, and I can grab it when getting into and out of bed. Has made life a lot easier- because I can go and lie down to elevate my leg, much more easily. Before I was really quite worried I could fall off the mattress, as I tried to get the left leg up- which of course is heavier than usual, being so full of fluid. Ringo is my right hand man- always in on the action!


Happy Belated Birthday Julie, from the sounds of it you had a lovely day.

Great idea having one of the Bed side rail thing, many seniors are having these put between their mattress and base of the bed. Had one for my husband too, sure made me feel a lot better as I was always worried he would fall out of bed.
Amazing all the gadgets that are available now for seniors.

????????????????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sorlenna* I saw you asked how my embroidery machine is now that I got it back. You won't believe it, but when I finally got around to setting it back up this afternoon it was missing the little disk (think it is called the spool top) that goes on the spindle the thread goes on. I was so pissed off! I immediately called them and told them that I was not driving back up there since it was with the machine when I took it to them a month ago and that they needed to mail it to me. Believe me there was not doubt I was upset with the and they knew it. (No I didn't curse at them but I know I sounded angry.) I told the woman I wasn't upset with her personally but was really upset. She said she would talk to the manager and call me back. Well, the techinician (Mark) called back within 1/2 an hour and said he would mail it to me today; wanted to know which size one was on there. I told him so I expect it the first part of next week. Fortunately my old machine has the same disks so I just took the one off of it and tried out the now repaired machine. It works perfectly! Of course, I had used up most of my stabilizer fighting with it before, so I had to order some and will have it allegedly Sunday (thank you amazon and free shipping). I was able to get is cheaper at Amazon than JoAnn's for what I needed.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan, sorry your weekend plans had to be changed, at least glad to know you all arrived back in Auckland safe and sound.
Have been reading the news from NZ and boy terrible weather for many. Hopefully a Christmas trip will be smoother.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Fan, sorry your weekend plans had to be changed, at least glad to know you all arrived back in Auckland safe and sound.
> Have been reading the news from NZ and boy terrible weather for many. Hopefully a Christmas trip will be smoother.


Thank you, yes we are extremely lucky to be safe, after our ordeal, and what the storm has destroyed around the country.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heather I am so thrilled that the job is going well and how awesome you will hopefully be able to get a car soon. 


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Yes, just finished 2nd week work. Getting just under 30 hours a week and wow, I can soon get car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm marking my spot. Have been pretty busy just putzing around the house today so I'm turning in early. TTYL. Sending up lots of prayers and love for this wonderful group.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for a great new start again Sam, Kate and Margaret. 

PT went well this morning. I have some exercises to do 3 x a day and I have 4 more appointments set up. Now I need to set up appointments for mammogram and thyroid CT scan and dental cleaning. After PT I had lunch with my best friend and another friend from school that I haven't seen in years. It was nice to catch up with her. Came home and had a nap before we went to supper with DH's cousin. Now home with my feet up and going to bed early. I went to bed at midnight last night and couldn't go to sleep until after 2.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Yes, just finished 2nd week work. Getting just under 30 hours a week and wow, I can soon get car.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are liking the new job. Men have a tendency to forget, or not care, that women are now sometimes part of their crews, and, yes, can be very off color on the radio, some truck drivers, too. Here it's supposed to be against the law to talk like that, but rarely, if ever, does the FCC do anything about it.

Glad you will soon be able to get a car.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh dear Sam, stay home and try and feel better. Hope the mac and cheese does the trick. Thank you and Margaret and Kate for the start of this new week.
> Hoping Luke will quickly recover from the chicken pox. Has anyone heard anything from Nikki?
> Fan, glad you are home and safe. So sorry your fine vacation got jinxed.
> 81Brighteyes, so sorry for your super hot weather. Hope you have air conditioning.
> ...


I remember Nikki checking in to let us know that she had arrived home safely from KAP, but not since.

We have also not heard from OneApril since before KAP. She had one of her kids getting married the same weekend as KAP. Hoping all is well with and Nikki both.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you could do a work around and that your machine works perfectly. Annoying they left out part. Hope you get it Monday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heather I am so thrilled that the job is going well and how awesome you will hopefully be able to get a car soon.


Heather, me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw a note from Admin about that--it's a bogus gift card, right? I kept getting it on my tablet.
> 
> ETA: Mine is fixed; I pm'd you the topic link on it.


Thank you. I hadn't seen that post. It was something about winning a $1000. I get it 4-5 times in a row. I did follow the like you sent and reported it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Let Admin know....he's been trying to put fixes in to prevent those pop ups. I've gotten them also.


Done, thank you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies as always. You should get better before going anywhere Sam. Your friend will probably need more time than he thinks to recover from his surgery. Perhaps he could visit you later. Or is there somewhere half way you could meet up?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what Heidi said but i don't think that is going to happen. the trip out and back is tiring in itself. i just don't feel strong enough. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe your friend could visit you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the boys were done with school the end of May. so they have june, july and return to school around the end of august. what i really think is stupid - they go back 27 August and go for four days and then have a three day weekend for Labor Day. now what teaching is going to happen in four days? i just think i was poor planning. i hope you have tons of deep sleep tonight and wake of fresh and renewed. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies
> Sounds like the boys are going to have a great time , have they finished school for the summer yet Sam , Most schools here in England finished today and will be off for the next 6 weeks , I know the kids in Scotland break up earlier and go back in August
> If you are still not feeling 100% Sam you shouldn't be travelling , maybe go another time .
> It's getting late here and I should be thinking of going to sleep but even though I've been awake for nearly 48 hours I don't feel tired at all , think I will be spending my night dancing with the pillows


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure i would be running errands in that kind of weather. wow - that is hot. what was the humidity like? --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> 102 degrees here in Texas and not my kind of weather, to say the least. Just awful getting into a parked car that is usually sitting in the sun during the time one does errands. Rarely a tree in parking lots. Well, Sam, you are a thoughtful and kind person sending recipes even though you have had the dry heaves. That is far beyond the call of duty, you know. I can't think about food if my stomach is upset, so I give you a lot of credit for making sure we all have something new to try. Do hope the macaroni and cheese sit well with you and give you some needed rest. Thanks to the kind ladies who always make sure we are informed about what all was taking place during the previous Tea Party. Hope this weekend will be restful and as pleasant as can be for each one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like things are going well for you heather - that is good news. do you have weekend off? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:



> Hi all.
> 
> Yes, just finished 2nd week work. Getting just under 30 hours a week and wow, I can soon get car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Julie, from the sounds of it you had a lovely day.
> 
> Great idea having one of the Bed side rail thing, many seniors are having these put between their mattress and base of the bed. Had one for my husband too, sure made me feel a lot better as I was always worried he would fall out of bed.
> Amazing all the gadgets that are available now for seniors.
> ...


Thank you, Lynnette.

This grab bar thingy, I have on the wall side, but am finding it a real boon, having something I can grasp. As also is my 6 inch Loo booster seat- with my long legs, that was really necessary. Took a while to get it though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is what Heidi said but i don't think that is going to happen. the trip out and back is tiring in itself. i just don't feel strong enough. --- sam


Much as there is the lure of Seattle and good times there, Sam, I think it is vital you remember that Sam. We want you with us, not back in the spa.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the boys were done with school the end of May. so they have june, july and return to school around the end of august. what i really think is stupid - they go back 27 August and go for four days and then have a three day weekend for Labor Day. now what teaching is going to happen in four days? i just think i was poor planning. i hope you have tons of deep sleep tonight and wake of fresh and renewed. --- sam


Ours got out end of May and go back 23 August.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everybody!!! 
I'll be using the summary this week for sure as I know I'll never get caught up the long way on last week. 
We had an overall great trip, I'll fill you in on all the adrenalin pumping stuff in a bit and share some pictures, didn't get quite as many as I wanted because my phone needed charged. 
We got home about 8pm and took the pickup truck and went to Marla's and got the dogs. 
My brother texted David tonight and asked if he wants to go to Greyrock tomorrow, so I told David to go ahead and go, I have tons of laundry and stuff and I really don't want Lewis out on the boat by himself, so David will leave in the afternoon and come back on Sunday evening. 
I missed you all bunches, hope all is well with everyone, I saw that Gwen had AC issues, glad that it's working in the house now, and that Luke has chickenpox, poor kid, my little brother had it in the back of his throat, in his ears, in his hair, it was awful, I just had a mild case but it was at Christmas. I brought everything home and Jimmy got it twice as bad.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody!!!
> I'll be using the summary this week for sure as I know I'll never get caught up the long way on last week.
> We had an overall great trip, I'll fill you in on all the adrenalin pumping stuff in a bit and share some pictures, didn't get quite as many as I wanted because my phone needed charged.
> We got home about 8pm and took the pickup truck and went to Marla's and got the dogs.
> ...


Welcome home, hope you had a good holiday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, glad you had good trip. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> 102 degrees here in Texas and not my kind of weather, to say the least. Just awful getting into a parked car that is usually sitting in the sun during the time one does errands. Rarely a tree in parking lots. Well, Sam, you are a thoughtful and kind person sending recipes even though you have had the dry heaves. That is far beyond the call of duty, you know. I can't think about food if my stomach is upset, so I give you a lot of credit for making sure we all have something new to try. Do hope the macaroni and cheese sit well with you and give you some needed rest. Thanks to the kind ladies who always make sure we are informed about what all was taking place during the previous Tea Party. Hope this weekend will be restful and as pleasant as can be for each one.


That is way to hot , hope it cools down soon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad you're home safe and sound, Kaye Jo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We got to Yellowstone on Monday around 2pm and got checked in to the campground, found out that a grizzly had been in camp the night before, and then We had a bear in camp 2 nights while we were there, but they just wander through and the wardens have a siren and a recording telling people to stay in, that there is a bear in camp.
Tuesday we hiked almost 14 miles, we went to Shoshone Lake, then Fairy Falls, and some otherlittle hiking. 
Wednesday, we went to Slough Creek, all the way to the 2nd meadow, and I made it up without a problem, yay for yoga!
But, coming back down, we ran out of water, David forgot he'd taken the warm bottles out of the cooler, so that made for an interesting 31/2 miles, and coming back down a bison was on the hill just off the trail, David made a noise to let it know we were coming, ????
It saw me and came down quick, I was about 10-15 feet from it at one point, I never knew I could move so fast, it didn't chase too hard and other people came along so we warned them, Oh! Before that we saw a badger, she was about 8 feet off the trail, digging her den, she angrily looked at us and told me to leave, as soon as David slowly moved forward, I backed forward and she started furiously back filling her den. 
Then when we made it to the head of the trail, people were taking picks of 2 elk right there about 6 feet off the trail, they looked at me and I was gone, I wasn't taking s chance that they'd take offense too. Lol
I messed up my ankle, huge bruise so no hiking for me yesterday, it feels much better today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Yes, just finished 2nd week work. Getting just under 30 hours a week and wow, I can soon get car.
> 
> ...


Glad the job is going ok Heather , hope you have fun at the new club


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

More pics.
Don't know why they're sideways, but I'll post some More tomorrow, I'm pooped, heading to bed.
Sweet dreams y'all.
Hugs and kissed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sorlenna* I saw you asked how my embroidery machine is now that I got it back. You won't believe it, but when I finally got around to setting it back up this afternoon it was missing the little disk (think it is called the spool top) that goes on the spindle the thread goes on. I was so pissed off! I immediately called them and told them that I was not driving back up there since it was with the machine when I took it to them a month ago and that they needed to mail it to me. Believe me there was not doubt I was upset with the and they knew it. (No I didn't curse at them but I know I sounded angry.) I told the woman I wasn't upset with her personally but was really upset. She said she would talk to the manager and call me back. Well, the techinician (Mark) called back within 1/2 an hour and said he would mail it to me today; wanted to know which size one was on there. I told him so I expect it the first part of next week. Fortunately my old machine has the same disks so I just took the one off of it and tried out the now repaired machine. It works perfectly! Of course, I had used up most of my stabilizer fighting with it before, so I had to order some and will have it allegedly Sunday (thank you amazon and free shipping). I was able to get is cheaper at Amazon than JoAnn's for what I needed.


Oh no I bet you were ready to tear your hair out , glad to hear the machine is working perfectly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I remember Nikki checking in to let us know that she had arrived home safely from KAP, but not since.
> 
> We have also not heard from OneApril since before KAP. She had one of her kids getting married the same weekend as KAP. Hoping all is well with and Nikki both.


I messaged April a couple of weeks ago , she was well but unfortunately the wedding had to be postponed as her daughter's boyfriends dad had fallen and fractured his skull and had other complications including pneumonia, and the couple did not want to get married without him . I'm hoping he recovered as he was only 50


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I agree with Heidi, I don't think you are well enough for a trip to the west coast, hope you are stronger soon & can go next year.

Margaret & Kate, thanks for doing the summaries 

Sonja, thanks for the news on April, terrible about the accident, &'the wedding being postponed, I hope her daughters boyfriends dad recover & they can have the wedding

Kaye, great pictures from Yellowstone, I hope some day to get there. Didn't you stay in a tent? No way would I be in a tent with bears roaming around.

Heather, I'm glad your new job is going well & finances are much improved.

Gwen, I don't blame you for being mad at the repair shop, they sure need to improve their service.

My friend called this evening & wants me to come pick has spent berries tomorrow so I will do that after I help with the lunch at the farmers market, going to be a busy day


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> 
> Welcome to Wyoming. I live southeast of Yellowstone.
> Today, I found out why many of the raspberries were missing (see pic).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody!!!
> I'll be using the summary this week for sure as I know I'll never get caught up the long way on last week.
> We had an overall great trip, I'll fill you in on all the adrenalin pumping stuff in a bit and share some pictures, didn't get quite as many as I wanted because my phone needed charged.
> We got home about 8pm and took the pickup truck and went to Marla's and got the dogs.
> ...


Great you're all home safe and sound, pity about the charger!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody!!!
> I'll be using the summary this week for sure as I know I'll never get caught up the long way on last week.
> We had an overall great trip, I'll fill you in on all the adrenalin pumping stuff in a bit and share some pictures, didn't get quite as many as I wanted because my phone needed charged.
> We got home about 8pm and took the pickup truck and went to Marla's and got the dogs.
> ...


Welcome back, wow where did that week go, just seems you left and now you are home again. Look forward to seeing some photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We got to Yellowstone on Monday around 2pm and got checked in to the campground, found out that a grizzly had been in camp the night before, and then We had a bear in camp 2 nights while we were there, but they just wander through and the wardens have a siren and a recording telling people to stay in, that there is a bear in camp.
> Tuesday we hiked almost 14 miles, we went to Shoshone Lake, then Fairy Falls, and some otherlittle hiking.
> Wednesday, we went to Slough Creek, all the way to the 2nd meadow, and I made it up without a problem, yay for yoga!
> But, coming back down, we ran out of water, David forgot he'd taken the warm bottles out of the cooler, so that made for an interesting 31/2 miles, and coming back down a bison was on the hill just off the trail, David made a noise to let it know we were coming, ????
> ...


Encounters of the wild kind!

Glad your ankle feels better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> More pics.
> Don't know why they're sideways, but I'll post some More tomorrow, I'm pooped, heading to bed.
> Sweet dreams y'all.
> Hugs and kissed.


Sweet dreams.

I just adjust my head!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

runflyski said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that a Raccoon?
> 
> Oh and a warm welcome.


Yes Julie it's a Raccoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes Julie it's a Raccoon.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody!!!
> I'll be using the summary this week for sure as I know I'll never get caught up the long way on last week.
> We had an overall great trip, I'll fill you in on all the adrenalin pumping stuff in a bit and share some pictures, didn't get quite as many as I wanted because my phone needed charged.
> We got home about 8pm and took the pickup truck and went to Marla's and got the dogs.
> ...


Welcome back Kaye Jo! Glad you had a good trip but the adrenalin pumping stuff has us all agog. I'd better read on!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is what Heidi said but i don't think that is going to happen. the trip out and back is tiring in itself. i just don't feel strong enough. --- sam


Very sensible Sam. Listen to your body and take things easy please.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We got to Yellowstone on Monday around 2pm and got checked in to the campground, found out that a grizzly had been in camp the night before, and then We had a bear in camp 2 nights while we were there, but they just wander through and the wardens have a siren and a recording telling people to stay in, that there is a bear in camp.
> Tuesday we hiked almost 14 miles, we went to Shoshone Lake, then Fairy Falls, and some otherlittle hiking.
> Wednesday, we went to Slough Creek, all the way to the 2nd meadow, and I made it up without a problem, yay for yoga!
> But, coming back down, we ran out of water, David forgot he'd taken the warm bottles out of the cooler, so that made for an interesting 31/2 miles, and coming back down a bison was on the hill just off the trail, David made a noise to let it know we were coming, ????
> ...


Yes, I see what you mean about adrenalin pumping. You've certainly seen plenty of wild life and it must have been so interesting/exciting but I'm glad you're home safely. The badger might have been the smallest of that bunch but they can get very angry if they feel they are threatened.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, glad you had good trip. Looking forward to pics.


Me too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week. I'm with Julie, I think trip to Seattle too much for you.
> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.


I agree. Take care Sam. And thanks from me for he start off and summaries.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Yes, just finished 2nd week work. Getting just under 30 hours a week and wow, I can soon get car.
> 
> ...


That is great that you are enjoying the work. Wow you are getting a lot of hours. :sm24: Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Angela! It was a good day, and it is always nice to get greetings from so many.
> I now have a sort of handle on a board which is under the mattress. It is an upside down u shaped pipe, and I can grab it when getting into and out of bed. Has made life a lot easier- because I can go and lie down to elevate my leg, much more easily. Before I was really quite worried I could fall off the mattress, as I tried to get the left leg up- which of course is heavier than usual, being so full of fluid. Ringo is my right hand man- always in on the action!


My mum had one of those, great that it helps you. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody!!!
> I'll be using the summary this week for sure as I know I'll never get caught up the long way on last week.
> We had an overall great trip, I'll fill you in on all the adrenalin pumping stuff in a bit and share some pictures, didn't get quite as many as I wanted because my phone needed charged.
> We got home about 8pm and took the pickup truck and went to Marla's and got the dogs.
> ...


Welcome back, we missed you too. Glad you had good holiday. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> More pics.
> Don't know why they're sideways, but I'll post some More tomorrow, I'm pooped, heading to bed.
> Sweet dreams y'all.
> Hugs and kissed.


Fantastic photos, love the one of the pool. Oh my there is no chance I could camp where there are bears and bison etc! :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam I would be surprised if you were well enough to go to Seattle- especially so soon. And if Wendell has just had his hip done a couple of weeks before he may not be up to helping you much if you need it. He might be being a bit unrealistic in the time it takes him to recover (ut some people do recover very quickly).

David had the Lasagna soup you posted recently and said it was good- fasting today so I didn't try it. Also did another one of yours recently-Gluten Free Bacon Egg Broccoli Slice . Had no indication s to how much eggs to milk but managed to get it OK- had to add an egg part way through. That was also nice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I messaged April a couple of weeks ago , she was well but unfortunately the wedding had to be postponed as her daughter's boyfriends dad had fallen and fractured his skull and had other complications including pneumonia, and the couple did not want to get married without him . I'm hoping he recovered as he was only 50


Oh dear that is sad. I hope he is ok.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the boys were done with school the end of May. so they have june, july and return to school around the end of august. what i really think is stupid - they go back 27 August and go for four days and then have a three day weekend for Labor Day. now what teaching is going to happen in four days? i just think i was poor planning. i hope you have tons of deep sleep tonight and wake of fresh and renewed. --- sam


But not a lot happens in the first week often anyway so this way it all gets sorted out in a 4 day week and then after the 3 day weekend they can get to it. And a short week after so long from school could actually work out well. Many could find it very tiring being back after such a long time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> More pics.
> Don't know why they're sideways, but I'll post some More tomorrow, I'm pooped, heading to bed.
> Sweet dreams y'all.
> Hugs and kissed.


An advantage of a laptop is you can turn it on its side!
Seeing shots of bison, chipmunks etc are really interesting to me as we don't have them here.
Sound like you had a good time despite the close encounters with the wildlife.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I messaged April a couple of weeks ago , she was well but unfortunately the wedding had to be postponed as her daughter's boyfriends dad had fallen and fractured his skull and had other complications including pneumonia, and the couple did not want to get married without him . I'm hoping he recovered as he was only 50


Oh no both on the injury to the father and to having to postpone the wedding. Hopefully he has recovered fully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My mum had one of those, great that it helps you. :sm24:


I just need some help to move it a little further towards the foot of the bed, and it will be brilliant. In hospital we had 'monkey bars' which I used a a lot.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Feel better Sam. I agree that two weeks anywhere is a long time to be away. 
Visiting folks is a three day deal with me. 
Karena


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Cinnamon Crisps sound good!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think you need more time to recouperate and feel like your self again. I'm sure your friend will understand...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We got to Yellowstone on Monday around 2pm and got checked in to the campground, found out that a grizzly had been in camp the night before, and then We had a bear in camp 2 nights while we were there, but they just wander through and the wardens have a siren and a recording telling people to stay in, that there is a bear in camp.
> Tuesday we hiked almost 14 miles, we went to Shoshone Lake, then Fairy Falls, and some otherlittle hiking.
> Wednesday, we went to Slough Creek, all the way to the 2nd meadow, and I made it up without a problem, yay for yoga!
> But, coming back down, we ran out of water, David forgot he'd taken the warm bottles out of the cooler, so that made for an interesting 31/2 miles, and coming back down a bison was on the hill just off the trail, David made a noise to let it know we were coming, ????
> ...


Wow! Glad you had a great time and are home safe. That's a lot of excitement! Hope your ankle is ok.

Breakfast has arrived so talk to you all later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The schools in my county start Aug 2nd and the county neighboring where DD & grandkids will be start Aug 9th. But then they get out in mid-late May.


thewren said:


> the boys were done with school the end of May. so they have june, july and return to school around the end of august. what i really think is stupid - they go back 27 August and go for four days and then have a three day weekend for Labor Day. now what teaching is going to happen in four days? i just think i was poor planning. i hope you have tons of deep sleep tonight and wake of fresh and renewed. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow KayeJo, you did have some harrowing times but it all sounds great too. I'm afraid after having the bear(s) in the camp two nights I would have been packing up....yes, I'm a chicken and only adventurous to a point. I didn't realize that bison would chase after you either. Great pictures. Hope you're not in too much pain with the ankle and that it heals quickly.


Poledra65 said:


> We got to Yellowstone on Monday around 2pm and got checked in to the campground, found out that a grizzly had been in camp the night before, and then We had a bear in camp 2 nights while we were there, but they just wander through and the wardens have a siren and a recording telling people to stay in, that there is a bear in camp.
> Tuesday we hiked almost 14 miles, we went to Shoshone Lake, then Fairy Falls, and some otherlittle hiking.
> Wednesday, we went to Slough Creek, all the way to the 2nd meadow, and I made it up without a problem, yay for yoga!
> But, coming back down, we ran out of water, David forgot he'd taken the warm bottles out of the cooler, so that made for an interesting 31/2 miles, and coming back down a bison was on the hill just off the trail, David made a noise to let it know we were coming, ????
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw the second group of pictures...WOW. The pool pic is surreal.


Poledra65 said:


> More pics.
> Don't know why they're sideways, but I'll post some More tomorrow, I'm pooped, heading to bed.
> Sweet dreams y'all.
> Hugs and kissed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome runflyski! Cute picture of your "bandit" but sorry you've lost so many of your raspberries.


runflyski said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forgot to say I hope Luke gets through the chickenpox quickly. My oldest DD had it twice; first time super mild but the second time it was quite severe and even in her eyes. Fortunately no scarring.


KateB said:


> Me too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back, KayeJo. Sounds like an exciting time and definitely adrenaline pumping. Glad you're safely back with us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, that was an exciting trip. Loved the pictures. 
Runflyski, welcome, hope you stop by often. What are you knitting. Enjoyed your pic.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bison and bears and a chipmunk, oh my! And in a similar incident, a raccoon! Great photos. We have bison and bears here, too, but I haven't been close (we did hear a bear once on the mountain but we avoided each other!). 

Welcome to the new voices. Come by and sit a spell, as we say back home. ????

I've read everything and need to get busy with the chores, just finishing up my cuppa this morning. The Boys are almost out of snacks so must also get to the store (cannot run out! I'd not hear the end of it!). ???????? Today is a hair washing day as well. 

Hope all in the healing process are doing well and hugs and blessings all around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, school here used to start the last week of August but now a rule has been passed, it starts after Labor Day weekend so students with summer jobs can get 2 full months in. School is out at the end of June. 
People would cry if kids weren't out for August as the early part of the month is our best lake weather.

Well, better get off & running


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 21 July '17
> 
> Another hazy sunshine kind of day - 86° with 56% humidity. There is no breeze. When you walk outside the air just feels heavy. I've not been out much today.
> 
> ...


Your last trip to Seattle didn't turn out well and since you're still not feeling all that great, please reconsider the trip. I'm sure Heidi wouldn't be too happy if you decide to go.

The pork chop recipe does sound great .  I might give it a try when I buy some chops.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am late with my birthday greetings julie - it sounds as though you had a good day. happy birthday julie --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Angela! It was a good day, and it is always nice to get greetings from so many.
> I now have a sort of handle on a board which is under the mattress. It is an upside down u shaped pipe, and I can grab it when getting into and out of bed. Has made life a lot easier- because I can go and lie down to elevate my leg, much more easily. Before I was really quite worried I could fall off the mattress, as I tried to get the left leg up- which of course is heavier than usual, being so full of fluid. Ringo is my right hand man- always in on the action!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and warmer. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Fan, sorry your weekend plans had to be changed, at least glad to know you all arrived back in Auckland safe and sound.
> Have been reading the news from NZ and boy terrible weather for many. Hopefully a Christmas trip will be smoother.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would just as soon stay out of the spa. i have decided not to go - i just don't feel strong enough. and two weeks is a long time to be out of my comfort zone. now i have to work up the nerve to call wendell and tell him - he will argue and have a hundred reasons why it will be ok while i am there. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Much as there is the lure of Seattle and good times there, Sam, I think it is vital you remember that Sam. We want you with us, not back in the spa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

should you be back already? it seems like you just left. glad you had a good time. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody!!!
> I'll be using the summary this week for sure as I know I'll never get caught up the long way on last week.
> We had an overall great trip, I'll fill you in on all the adrenalin pumping stuff in a bit and share some pictures, didn't get quite as many as I wanted because my phone needed charged.
> We got home about 8pm and took the pickup truck and went to Marla's and got the dogs.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would just as soon stay out of the spa. i have decided not to go - i just don't feel strong enough. and two weeks is a long time to be out of my comfort zone. now i have to work up the nerve to call wendell and tell him - he will argue and have a hundred reasons why it will be ok while i am there. --- sam


I think you've made the right decision Sam, and if Wendell has a hundred reasons why you should go, I think he's being a bit over optimistic on his own recovery from hip surgery. I'm sure Heidi will be much happier having you at home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you had exciting times - being chased by a bison - at least he showed good taste as to who he chased. were you in a tent or a travel trailer? hope your ankle starts feeling better right now. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We got to Yellowstone on Monday around 2pm and got checked in to the campground, found out that a grizzly had been in camp the night before, and then We had a bear in camp 2 nights while we were there, but they just wander through and the wardens have a siren and a recording telling people to stay in, that there is a bear in camp.
> Tuesday we hiked almost 14 miles, we went to Shoshone Lake, then Fairy Falls, and some otherlittle hiking.
> Wednesday, we went to Slough Creek, all the way to the 2nd meadow, and I made it up without a problem, yay for yoga!
> But, coming back down, we ran out of water, David forgot he'd taken the warm bottles out of the cooler, so that made for an interesting 31/2 miles, and coming back down a bison was on the hill just off the trail, David made a noise to let it know we were coming, ????
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very cute thief. and thanks for sharing the picture runflyski and for stopping by to enjoy a cuppa with us. we hope you enjoyed yourself and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea available and definitely an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



runflyski said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> ...


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

The bandit is wearing a mask!!! How scary!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it always makes me feel good when someone tries one of my recipes and then tells us about it. he seems to feel he recovered quickly on the one hip that this one should go the same way. up and moving well in two weeks. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam I would be surprised if you were well enough to go to Seattle- especially so soon. And if Wendell has just had his hip done a couple of weeks before he may not be up to helping you much if you need it. He might be being a bit unrealistic in the time it takes him to recover (ut some people do recover very quickly).
> 
> David had the Lasagna soup you posted recently and said it was good- fasting today so I didn't try it. Also did another one of yours recently-Gluten Free Bacon Egg Broccoli Slice . Had no indication s to how much eggs to milk but managed to get it OK- had to add an egg part way through. That was also nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you make a batch teddy bear and tell us what you think about the recipe. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Cinnamon Crisps sound good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we so enjoyed having you stop by for a cuppa and some conversation seasideknit and hope you enjoyed it also and will join us again whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



SeasideKnit said:


> The bandit is wearing a mask!!! How scary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am late with my birthday greetings julie - it sounds as though you had a good day. happy birthday julie --- sam


Thank you Sam! you have a lot of people to keep track of!
And it was a nice day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would just as soon stay out of the spa. i have decided not to go - i just don't feel strong enough. and two weeks is a long time to be out of my comfort zone. now i have to work up the nerve to call wendell and tell him - he will argue and have a hundred reasons why it will be ok while i am there. --- sam


Be strong! Is Wendell being a little thoughtless?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam..I want to do the peach coffeecake..I bookmarked the site. I love their recipes. I have to substitute almond yogurt for the sour cream as my granddaughter (who now lives with us with her parents) is allergic to all dairy products. 


Sorry you are not feeling well!

June


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Seaside knit, welcome, stop by often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Blonde joke, from mjs:

After becoming very frustrated with the attitude of one of the shopkeepers, the young blonde declared, 'Well, then, maybe I'll just go out and catch my own alligator and get a pair of alligator shoes for free!' The shopkeeper replied with a sly smile, 'Well, little lady, why don't you go give it a try?' The blonde headed off to the swamp, determined to catch an alligator.
Later in the day, the shopkeeper was driving home, and spotted the young woman standing waist deep in the murky water, shotgun in hand. He saw a huge 9-foot gator swimming rapidly toward her. With lightning reflexes, the blond took aim, shot the creature and hauled it up onto the slippery bank.
Nearby were 7 more dead gators all lying belly up. The shopkeeper watched in amazement as the blond struggled with the gator. Then, rolling her eyes, she screamed in frustration... "S***!! THIS ONE'S BAREFOOT, TOO!"


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, that was an exciting trip. Loved the pictures.
> Runflyski, welcome, hope you stop by often. What are you knitting. Enjoyed your pic.


Thanks for the welcome mat from everyone. I am not sure about the tea party rules.
My knitting needles took a break last night and I made two baby bibs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not really - wendell and i have been close friends for over 25 years. he really looks forward to my being there. and usually i enjoy being there. just not this year. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Be strong! Is Wendell being a little thoughtless?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think that would do well or just vanilla yogurt. i love 'Mennonite girls can cook' also. they are usually very good and use a lot of things that you already have at home. i don't remember you being online before so i want to welcome you the the knitting tea party. we hope you had a good time and will visit us on a regular basis whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. be sure to let us know what you think of the cake. --- sam



Junelouise said:


> Sam..I want to do the peach coffeecake..I bookmarked the site. I love their recipes. I have to substitute almond yogurt for the sour cream as my granddaughter (who now lives with us with her parents) is allergic to all dairy products.
> 
> Sorry you are not feeling well!
> 
> June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the bibs - especially the bottom one. there are few rules. mainly we do not discuss religion or politics. remembering this is a virtual tea party with tea party conversations. we care deeply about each other and our well-being. read along - join in the conversation and you will soon see what we are about. --- sam



runflyski said:


> Thanks for the welcome mat from everyone. I am not sure about the tea party rules.
> My knitting needles took a break last night and I made two baby bibs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> not really - wendell and i have been close friends for over 25 years. he really looks forward to my being there. and usually i enjoy being there. just not this year. --- sam


I would still say he is not fully taking in your situation. You say the flight is exhausting, please don't over-estimate what you are capable of achieving.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Blonde joke, from mjs:
> 
> After becoming very frustrated with the attitude of one of the shopkeepers, the young blonde declared, 'Well, then, maybe I'll just go out and catch my own alligator and get a pair of alligator shoes for free!' The shopkeeper replied with a sly smile, 'Well, little lady, why don't you go give it a try?' The blonde headed off to the swamp, determined to catch an alligator.
> Later in the day, the shopkeeper was driving home, and spotted the young woman standing waist deep in the murky water, shotgun in hand. He saw a huge 9-foot gator swimming rapidly toward her. With lightning reflexes, the blond took aim, shot the creature and hauled it up onto the slippery bank.
> Nearby were 7 more dead gators all lying belly up. The shopkeeper watched in amazement as the blond struggled with the gator. Then, rolling her eyes, she screamed in frustration... "S***!! THIS ONE'S BAREFOOT, TOO!"


Like it!! I've just forwarded it to a couple of friends.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to our tea party runflyski. It's a great place to make new friends and share our lives and craftwork with each other. I wrote this poem in tribute to the wonderful folks who have joined in the tea party.'

The Tea Party'
Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
Ohio Sam, our gracious host, will show you to your place
He posts us super recipes, of tasty treats galore
Tempting and delicious, which leave you wanting more.
We are a group of crafty folks, from places far and wide
Who show what we've been making, and there's a lot to be admired
We care for one another, throughout life's ups and downs
It helps us dry our tears, and brings smiles instead of frowns.
I dedicate this verse to you, dear friends across the seas
As we share our love of crafting, and a good old cup of tea.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice verse Fan. Thanks for sharing. Hope your weather has settled down a bit.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Loved the blonde joke! I hope she finds a gator with shoes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Minding my own business just laying here listening to the owl hooting in the darkness and I get cramp in my foot and toes just cant get rid of it . Wriggling foot here there and everywhere. Well at least now I know I can still stick my leg straight up ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Welcome to our tea party runflyski. It's a great place to make new friends and share our lives and craftwork with each other. I wrote this poem in tribute to the wonderful folks who have joined in the tea party.'
> 
> The Tea Party'
> Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
> ...


That's a lovely verse Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

last year if i remember the trip out and back took around nine hours including layovers. that makes a long day for me. i would agree with you - he is not fully aware of my situation - what this summer has been like. i think i will be better off being at home. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I would still say he is not fully taking in your situation. You say the flight is exhausting, please don't over-estimate what you are capable of achieving.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> More pics.
> Don't know why they're sideways, but I'll post some More tomorrow, I'm pooped, heading to bed.
> Sweet dreams y'all.
> Hugs and kissed.


Great pictures Kaye Jo , the pool looks stunning did you get close up to it ?


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Welcome to our tea party runflyski. It's a great place to make new friends and share our lives and craftwork with each other. I wrote this poem in tribute to the wonderful folks who have joined in the tea party.'
> 
> The Tea Party'
> Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
> ...


Fan, What a wonderful poem!
Sam, Do you have any recipes for raccoon cookies?
I look forward to meeting all of you.
Attached is a picture of my nephew's newly adopted baby (for whom the bibs were made).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

runflyski said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Loved the blonde joke! I hope she finds a gator with shoes.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a wonderful verse fan - you have a real talent there. --- sam



Fan said:


> Welcome to our tea party runflyski. It's a great place to make new friends and share our lives and craftwork with each other. I wrote this poem in tribute to the wonderful folks who have joined in the tea party.'
> 
> The Tea Party'
> Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, wonderful poem.
Runflyski, beautiful baby, nice job on bibs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another thing you can do is stand on you toes - and then heels on the floor - up and down - usually does the trick for me. there is no way my leg is going to stick straight up. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Minding my own business just laying here listening to the owl hooting in the darkness and I get cramp in my foot and toes justcant get rid of it . Wriggling foot here there and everywhere. Well at least now I know I can still stick my leg straight up ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, wonderful poem.
> Runflyski, beautiful baby, nice job on bibs.


I agree.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> another thing you can do is stand on you toes - and then heels on the floor - up and down - usually does the trick for me. there is no way my leg is going to stick straight up. --- sam


I get those nights and worry that I'll end up with full blown cramp when trying to work out the smaller aches and twinges. I usually have to get in a position to be able to grab the toes and pull them forward. Very painful, but works in short order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> last year if i remember the trip out and back took around nine hours including layovers. that makes a long day for me. i would agree with you - he is not fully aware of my situation - what this summer has been like. i think i will be better off being at home. --- sam


I do think it would be wise to stay home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie - someone likes watermelon. first you have to find a raccoon cookie cutter. here is a page of cookie cutters - the recipe i am going to give you uses the second cutter - a raccoon head. http://www.google.com/search?q=raccoon+cookie+cutter&oq=raccoon+cookie+cutter&aqs=chrome..69i57.10287j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


runflyski said:


> Fan, What a wonderful poem!
> 
> this is the recipe. http://heidimix.blogspot.com/2015/08/i-love-these-raccoon-cookies-they-are.html the reason i am giving you the url is that i think you need to check out the pictures and see exacty what she did. i think they are very cute abet time consuming. --- dsm
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a wonderful verse fan - you have a real talent there. --- sam


Very nice.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks folks, I've posted my poem before, but thought the new visitors might like it.
The wild weather has caused huge areas to flood down south. Our nephew and wife live beside the Heathcote river in Christchurch, which has burst it's banks and the roads all round are closed. Just hope they're ok. 
We are having quiet time, after all the interruptions to our planned weekend away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks folks, I've posted my poem before, but thought the new visitors might like it.
> The wild weather has caused huge areas to flood down south. Our nephew and wife live beside the Heathcote river in Christchurch, which has burst it's banks and the roads all round are closed. Just hope they're ok.
> We are having quiet time, after all the interruptions to our planned weekend away.


I've checked with Bronwen, they, at least, are high enough to be ok, but there's always surface flooding at the end of their street.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome, Runflyski! Nice to have you with us. Your little grand niece is adorable. 

Those raccoon cookies are the cutest. We used to have them around when we lived next to a river. Came home from work one day and found a baby raccoon had fallen into an empty trash can during a rain storm. Called the DNR and they told me to just tip the can over and stay away. I guess they are often infected with rabies. So cute--I just wanted to wrap it in a towel and dry it off.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope your family is safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I must have been channeling Bonnie today; I just finished processing the first 6 quarts of dill pickles and put the next batch in to process (4 quarts and 2 pints) After that one's done I have 6 more pints do process. Of course, not nearly as prolific as Bonnie with the canning but hoping they turn out good. Brantley has been a sweetheart helping me with lifting since a couple of days ago I somehow pulled a muscle in my back and am in some pain. He even just put a salonpas patch on it and I finally broke down and took a couple of baclofen (muscle relaxers).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope your family is safe.


Yes they are, dear Joy, I spoke with Bronwen, about 10 a.m., they are high enough to be ok- but DGS school is badly flooded.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your baby bibs and the fact that you recycled! Only rules here....no politics or religion discussions; keep things nice!


runflyski said:


> Thanks for the welcome mat from everyone. I am not sure about the tea party rules.
> My knitting needles took a break last night and I made two baby bibs.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Minding my own business just laying here listening to the owl hooting in the darkness and I get cramp in my foot and toes just cant get rid of it . Wriggling foot here there and everywhere. Well at least now I know I can still stick my leg straight up ????


Grab the Vicks and rub it on where ever the pain is. Works wonders for myself and several others.
Bit late now but try it next time you are in pain.
Vicks is so good for so many things, Google it for ideas and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a precious little girl! She sure is enjoying that watermelon wedge!


runflyski said:


> Fan, What a wonderful poem!
> Sam, Do you have any recipes for raccoon cookies?
> I look forward to meeting all of you.
> Attached is a picture of my nephew's newly adopted baby (for whom the bibs were made).


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

runflyski said:


> Fan, What a wonderful poem!
> Sam, Do you have any recipes for raccoon cookies?
> I look forward to meeting all of you.
> Attached is a picture of my nephew's newly adopted baby (for whom the bibs were made).


Oh, she's so sweet, such a cutie and yes looks as though she will need the bibs that you made for her, lol!
Welcome to the Tea Party by the way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you are amazing finding that racoon cookie cutter. Now, could you find me a couple of million dollars? LOL


thewren said:


> what a cutie - someone likes watermelon. first you have to find a raccoon cookie cutter. here is a page of cookie cutters - the recipe i am going to give you uses the second cutter - a raccoon head. http://www.google.com/search?q=raccoon+cookie+cutter&oq=raccoon+cookie+cutter&aqs=chrome..69i57.10287j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Welcome to our tea party runflyski. It's a great place to make new friends and share our lives and craftwork with each other. I wrote this poem in tribute to the wonderful folks who have joined in the tea party.'
> 
> The Tea Party'
> Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
> ...


Great poem Fan and all so true, thanks for posting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And truth be told, Sam we don't want a scare again like we had last time you were in Seattle.


That's an absolute truth. We want you as healthy as you can be.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a cutie - someone likes watermelon. first you have to find a raccoon cookie cutter. here is a page of cookie cutters - the recipe i am going to give you uses the second cutter - a raccoon head. http://www.google.com/search?q=raccoon+cookie+cutter&oq=raccoon+cookie+cutter&aqs=chrome..69i57.10287j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


My youngest would love that...!

And my eldest talked to me today for a good while on the phone. I'm calling that progress! (Funny, my fortune cookie from lunch today said my luck had just completely changed...maybe I should buy that lottery ticket?!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Welcome, Runflyski! Nice to have you with us. Your little grand niece is adorable.
> 
> Those raccoon cookies are the cutest. We used to have them around when we lived next to a river. Came home from work one day and found a baby raccoon had fallen into an empty trash can during a rain storm. Called the DNR and they told me to just tip the can over and stay away. I guess they are often infected with rabies. So cute--I just wanted to wrap it in a towel and dry it off.


Welcome, Runflyski. What a darling baby.

The rabies thing is somewhat overblown--they do get rabies but not at the rates we are led to believe. They can be quite scrappy, even vicious, though, if trapped, and I suspect they wanted you to stay away because the mother might have been looking for it. As big and strong as they are, I wouldn't want to tangle with her if she thought I was bothering her baby.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Minding my own business just laying here listening to the owl hooting in the darkness and I get cramp in my foot and toes just can't get rid of it. Wriggling foot here there and everywhere. Well at least now I know I can still stick my leg straight up ????


Ha! Sitting here going through my emails and found this on today's www.theWHOot.com

http://thewhoot.com.au/tips/amazing-uses-for-vicks?omhide=true

:sm02: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna, so sorry to hear about your DD1's FIL, condolences to your family. 

Mary, I hope your DH's shoulder is better soon and that he is feeling much better also. 

Everyone in the fire areas, I hope that they are all under control soon, or better yet, out completely. On the way home from Yellowstone, they had the sign out on the road saying fire ahead, do not stop, keep going. It was/is in Shoshone National Forest, the copter was filling up the bag with water from the river, those pilots are amazing, I was watching him hold that thing so still in some serious wind, just amazing. Then down the road about 10 miles they had staged on a ranch, had all the trailers and tents set up and 2 or 3 more heliocopters ready to go. 

Daralene, congrats to the wedded couple and very glad you made it safe in the horrid weather. 

Sonja, I'm glad that your DH is okay, but that had to be horribly scary. 

Kate, I hope that they don't have to amputate your DB's foot, but that either way, he is in better health soon. 

Margaret, wonderful news that your DM has good outcomes of everything, I hope you are still feeling much better. 

My close friend just messaged that her DB just had another heart attack so the family is taking him off life support, she's heart sick, but glad he won't be suffering or in pain anymore. She's a RN, so knows the reality and is practical about it. 

David is off to Grayrock with my DB and he'll be home tomorrow night, I'm exhausted, I was to go to a quincenera tonight but I'm going to beg off, I got 3 loads of laundry done and all the shopping done and put away, the recycling that needed to go up, taken, and now I just want a cool shower, dinner, and a good movie, oh, and you all and my knitting of course.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and feeling tired so think I'll call it a night. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, so sorry to hear about your DD1's FIL, condolences to your family.
> 
> Mary, I hope your DH's shoulder is better soon and that he is feeling much better also.
> 
> ...


Hope you are resting well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up and feeling tired so think I'll call it a night. TTYL


Sleep tight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just for fun i googled 'how do i find a million dollars?' it was giving ideas on how to make a million. i gather that is not what you had in mind. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam you are amazing finding that racoon cookie cutter. Now, could you find me a couple of million dollars? LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have had two or three baby raccoons - given to Gary - they are fun for about four or so months. then the call of the wild comes to them and they are around less and less. one of them used to come and live in the barn during the winter. we have a nature preserve about five hundred feet from us - i have an idea they are shacked up with mrs raccoon and are nice and warm. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Welcome, Runflyski. What a darling baby.
> 
> The rabies thing is somewhat overblown--they do get rabies but not at the rates we are led to believe. They can be quite scrappy, even vicious, though, if trapped, and I suspect they wanted you to stay away because the mother might have been looking for it. As big and strong as they are, I wouldn't want to tangle with her if she thought I was bothering her baby.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I messaged April a couple of weeks ago , she was well but unfortunately the wedding had to be postponed as her daughter's boyfriends dad had fallen and fractured his skull and had other complications including pneumonia, and the couple did not want to get married without him . I'm hoping he recovered as he was only 50


Oh no! I will add him to my prayers. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is the mystery socks coming? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, so sorry to hear about your DD1's FIL, condolences to your family.
> 
> Mary, I hope your DH's shoulder is better soon and that he is feeling much better also.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

funny - i have been watching the clock - i thought nine was a little early but i can go in a couple minutes. i like to be in bed around 9:45. and then i sleep like the dead until around seven or eight. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up and feeling tired so think I'll call it a night. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Angela! It was a good day, and it is always nice to get greetings from so many.
> I now have a sort of handle on a board which is under the mattress. It is an upside down u shaped pipe, and I can grab it when getting into and out of bed. Has made life a lot easier- because I can go and lie down to elevate my leg, much more easily. Before I was really quite worried I could fall off the mattress, as I tried to get the left leg up- which of course is heavier than usual, being so full of fluid. Ringo is my right hand man- always in on the action!


That's a great device. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I messaged April a couple of weeks ago , she was well but unfortunately the wedding had to be postponed as her daughter's boyfriends dad had fallen and fractured his skull and had other complications including pneumonia, and the couple did not want to get married without him . I'm hoping he recovered as he was only 50


Oh dear, I hope he has a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I agree with Heidi, I don't think you are well enough for a trip to the west coast, hope you are stronger soon & can go next year.
> 
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for doing the summaries
> 
> ...


 :sm23: Yes Bonnie, in a tent. I was more worried about rutting bison than hungry bears, the bears have enough food without tackling tough humans, and we had neighbors that made enough noise to chase off anything. lol Camping is one time I LOVE noisy neighbors, they keep all the riff raff out. :sm23: 
David sprayed himself with the bear spray on accident on Thursday when he was fishing, whewee, did he stink, and he burned, so he had to get into the water to get rid of us much as he could, and then couldn't shower with hot water as that would have made it even worse. His pants are now still hanging outside to air before I wash them tomorrow, by themselves. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great you're all home safe and sound, pity about the charger!


Yes, but may have saved the phone though, if I'd have had it in my hands when the bison came after me, I think it may have become a thing of the past, wonder how that would explain to the insurance company. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Encounters of the wild kind!
> 
> Glad your ankle feels better.


Thank you, it's much better now, I did something last night and the tendon went POP!!! and now it's much better, weird.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Welcome back Kaye Jo! Glad you had a good trip but the adrenalin pumping stuff has us all agog. I'd better read on!


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to our tea party runflyski. It's a great place to make new friends and share our lives and craftwork with each other. I wrote this poem in tribute to the wonderful folks who have joined in the tea party.'
> 
> The Tea Party'
> Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
> ...


That's great, Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Fan, What a wonderful poem!
> Sam, Do you have any recipes for raccoon cookies?
> I look forward to meeting all of you.
> Attached is a picture of my nephew's newly adopted baby (for whom the bibs were made).


What a cutie! Great bibs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks folks, I've posted my poem before, but thought the new visitors might like it.
> The wild weather has caused huge areas to flood down south. Our nephew and wife live beside the Heathcote river in Christchurch, which has burst it's banks and the roads all round are closed. Just hope they're ok.
> We are having quiet time, after all the interruptions to our planned weekend away.


I hope your family is safe


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam..I used to post a long time ago. I read the tea party every week so see the recipes. 

June


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes, I see what you mean about adrenalin pumping. You've certainly seen plenty of wild life and it must have been so interesting/exciting but I'm glad you're home safely. The badger might have been the smallest of that bunch but they can get very angry if they feel they are threatened.


We went into our coffee shop today in Scottsbluff and I told Marla that I am going to go get a warding stone from Laurel (owner of coffee shop and Reiki master, and she does the singing bowl and tuning forks and things) and I told her about my little adventures. She said that seeing the three animals so close one after the other means that our angels were with us, they sure the heck were, no way I could outrun a bison on my own. LOL

Yes they can be, but not as bad as a wolverine, I was so glad it was a badger and not a wolverine. I think she had a den of pups she wasn't going to leave unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must have been channeling Bonnie today; I just finished processing the first 6 quarts of dill pickles and put the next batch in to process (4 quarts and 2 pints) After that one's done I have 6 more pints do process. Of course, not nearly as prolific as Bonnie with the canning but hoping they turn out good. Brantley has been a sweetheart helping me with lifting since a couple of days ago I somehow pulled a muscle in my back and am in some pain. He even just put a salonpas patch on it and I finally broke down and took a couple of baclofen (muscle relaxers).


????????????I haven't done any pickling yet but did pick a gallon of hascaps today, I was so tuckered out when I got them picked over I just threw them in the freezer & will make jam & sauce the next rainy day. 
I hope your back is better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes they are, dear Joy, I spoke with Bronwen, about 10 a.m., they are high enough to be ok- but DGS school is badly flooded.


I. Hope Bronwen & family stay high & dry


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam you are amazing finding that racoon cookie cutter. Now, could you find me a couple of million dollars? LOL


????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fantastic photos, love the one of the pool. Oh my there is no chance I could camp where there are bears and bison etc! :sm06:


LOL!!! The campground we stayed at last year, Bridge Bay by the marina, has bison that just camp out at in one area and walk right down the roads, I'm just glad they tend to leave the tents and rv's and stuff alone. It's amazing how many people get waayyyy closer to them than is recommended. A bison is more likely to charge a human than a bear is, especially if the bison has a baby or is in rut like they are now, so rather touchy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> An advantage of a laptop is you can turn it on its side!
> Seeing shots of bison, chipmunks etc are really interesting to me as we don't have them here.
> Sound like you had a good time despite the close encounters with the wildlife.


Good point. :sm24:

I didn't think of you all not having chipmunks. I really wish I'd have been able to get a pic of the badger, she was gorgeous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The schools in my county start Aug 2nd and the county neighboring where DD & grandkids will be start Aug 9th. But then they get out in mid-late May.


Carly's school in SA starts between Aug 18th and 22nd and she gets out the first week of June I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow KayeJo, you did have some harrowing times but it all sounds great too. I'm afraid after having the bear(s) in the camp two nights I would have been packing up....yes, I'm a chicken and only adventurous to a point. I didn't realize that bison would chase after you either. Great pictures. Hope you're not in too much pain with the ankle and that it heals quickly.


LOL! 
Oh bison are more dangerous than the bears really, the bears will usually leave people alone unless provoked, very hungry, or ill. Bison just get grumpy and decided that you'd make a great speed bump.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> should you be back already? it seems like you just left. glad you had a good time. --- sam


It did go fast didn't it? But it was so nice to sleep in a real bed. LOL! David said look hun, the bed doesn't move on us! :sm06: 
Air mattress' really suck, I'm going to get a couple camp cots I think and see how badly we complain about those. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your family is safe


We hope so too, as they only got their house completely rebuilt a year ago, after the quakes. Nephew is possibly using his kayak to help people to safety on the flooded street where he lives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, but may have saved the phone though, if I'd have had it in my hands when the bison came after me, I think it may have become a thing of the past, wonder how that would explain to the insurance company. LOL!


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like you had exciting times - being chased by a bison - at least he showed good taste as to who he chased. were you in a tent or a travel trailer? hope your ankle starts feeling better right now. --- sam


Tent. 
LOL! Thanks, I think. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's much better now, I did something last night and the tendon went POP!!! and now it's much better, weird.


Weird, but good weird.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I. Hope Bronwen & family stay high & dry


They should be alright thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

SeasideKnit said:


> The bandit is wearing a mask!!! How scary!


 :sm23:

Welcome to the tea table by the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Blonde joke, from mjs:
> 
> After becoming very frustrated with the attitude of one of the shopkeepers, the young blonde declared, 'Well, then, maybe I'll just go out and catch my own alligator and get a pair of alligator shoes for free!' The shopkeeper replied with a sly smile, 'Well, little lady, why don't you go give it a try?' The blonde headed off to the swamp, determined to catch an alligator.
> Later in the day, the shopkeeper was driving home, and spotted the young woman standing waist deep in the murky water, shotgun in hand. He saw a huge 9-foot gator swimming rapidly toward her. With lightning reflexes, the blond took aim, shot the creature and hauled it up onto the slippery bank.
> Nearby were 7 more dead gators all lying belly up. The shopkeeper watched in amazement as the blond struggled with the gator. Then, rolling her eyes, she screamed in frustration... "S***!! THIS ONE'S BAREFOOT, TOO!"


LOLOL!!! Oh dear, I'll have to save that one for David.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Thanks for the welcome mat from everyone. I am not sure about the tea party rules.
> My knitting needles took a break last night and I made two baby bibs.


Those are great! :sm24:

We have a lot of good clean (well mostly clean) fun here and it can get addicting. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! The campground we stayed at last year, Bridge Bay by the marina, has bison that just camp out at in one area and walk right down the roads, I'm just glad they tend to leave the tents and rv's and stuff alone. It's amazing how many people get waayyyy closer to them than is recommended. A bison is more likely to charge a human than a bear is, especially if the bison has a baby or is in rut like they are now, so rather touchy.


It never ceases to amaze me how totally stupid some people are about the dangers of wildlife. Last year we saw some people who parked their car & were walking down to get a better look at a grizzly & her cub????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to our tea party runflyski. It's a great place to make new friends and share our lives and craftwork with each other. I wrote this poem in tribute to the wonderful folks who have joined in the tea party.'
> 
> The Tea Party'
> Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
> ...


Another great one Fan!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Minding my own business just laying here listening to the owl hooting in the darkness and I get cramp in my foot and toes just cant get rid of it . Wriggling foot here there and everywhere. Well at least now I know I can still stick my leg straight up ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kaye Jo , the pool looks stunning did you get close up to it ?


We didn't go to the pool this year, we went to try to get pics close up the first two years. This year we just hiked to the overlook and got really good ones, too many tourists down on the boardwalk to make it enjoyable for us to try again from there.

Here's more info on it. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Prismatic_Spring


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Fan, What a wonderful poem!
> Sam, Do you have any recipes for raccoon cookies?
> I look forward to meeting all of you.
> Attached is a picture of my nephew's newly adopted baby (for whom the bibs were made).


Oh she's gorgeous!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, the burger, cupcake sale went quite well today, not terribly busy but I think we made quite a few $$. I took 42 cupcakes & only 5 were left so that was $37 profit. The COOP store is really great, they provide all the supplies a cost & provide a BBQ & tables each week for a nonprofit 
When I got home from there, I went over to the lake to friends & picked a gallon of hascaps. We had a good visit with our friends but now I'm beat.
5 of DHs cousins & families are camped at Loon Lake so tomorrow I guess I will take the GKs there so they can spend some time with cousins they don't see often


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We didn't go to the pool this year, we went to try to get pics close up the first two years. This year we just hiked to the overlook and got really good ones, too many tourists down on the boardwalk to make it enjoyable for us to try again from there.
> 
> Here's more info on it.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Prismatic_Spring


That sure is an amazing place. I hope I get to see it some day.

I finally got my photos from the camera to the iPad

1. Salt Spring Island
2.campbell River
3 Port Mann bridge, Vancouver


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks folks, I've posted my poem before, but thought the new visitors might like it.
> The wild weather has caused huge areas to flood down south. Our nephew and wife live beside the Heathcote river in Christchurch, which has burst it's banks and the roads all round are closed. Just hope they're ok.
> We are having quiet time, after all the interruptions to our planned weekend away.


I hope that your nephew and wife don't have to evacuate and don't have any damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've checked with Bronwen, they, at least, are high enough to be ok, but there's always surface flooding at the end of their street.


Good that they are high enough up, hopefully they won't be under water at all anytime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must have been channeling Bonnie today; I just finished processing the first 6 quarts of dill pickles and put the next batch in to process (4 quarts and 2 pints) After that one's done I have 6 more pints do process. Of course, not nearly as prolific as Bonnie with the canning but hoping they turn out good. Brantley has been a sweetheart helping me with lifting since a couple of days ago I somehow pulled a muscle in my back and am in some pain. He even just put a salonpas patch on it and I finally broke down and took a couple of baclofen (muscle relaxers).


LOL!! I'm going to be canning again in the not too distant future too. 
Great that Brantley is such a help. I hope the patch and muscle relaxers work.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Sam, Thank you for the cookie cutter idea. I should let you know...I don't know how to cook...at all! Maybe that is why I knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My youngest would love that...!
> 
> And my eldest talked to me today for a good while on the phone. I'm calling that progress! (Funny, my fortune cookie from lunch today said my luck had just completely changed...maybe I should buy that lottery ticket?!)


That's wonderful! Baby steps, lol, but indeed a good start. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> funny - i have been watching the clock - i thought nine was a little early but i can go in a couple minutes. i like to be in bed around 9:45. and then i sleep like the dead until around seven or eight. --- sam


That's a great nights sleep Sam. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Weird, but good weird.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how totally stupid some people are about the dangers of wildlife. Last year we saw some people who parked their car & were walking down to get a better look at a grizzly & her cub????


 :sm06:

And people will walk up to bison and get as close as possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sure is an amazing place. I hope I get to see it some day.
> 
> I finally got my photos from the camera to the iPad
> 
> ...


Those are lovely!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I made it to the first border of the quilt! So all together now except for the outside border, which I haven't cut yet.

We took the bike to lunch today and it wasn't too hot then but by the time I made it to the store it was 95F. But the Boys got their treats, the most important thing. LOL A couple hours later, clouds moved in and we got beautiful rain! I sat and watched it and had an ice cream cone. ???? So feeling blessed today. I needed a pretty good day. Grateful. I feel recharged somewhat. Oh! And I found the herbal mix my doc recommended, finally. I'll try it out.

I am a little jealous of the canning adventures, though... I do miss that. So good cracking open a jar of summer in the middle of winter. 

DD went fishing. She usually catches something. 

Now time for bed. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sure is an amazing place. I hope I get to see it some day.
> 
> I finally got my photos from the camera to the iPad
> 
> ...


Lovely to see where you've been traveling, Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that they are high enough up, hopefully they won't be under water at all anytime.


Hopefully not.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> not really - wendell and i have been close friends for over 25 years. he really looks forward to my being there. and usually i enjoy being there. just not this year. --- sam


Could he maybe come to stay with instead this year when he has recovered from hip surgery?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Welcome to our tea party runflyski. It's a great place to make new friends and share our lives and craftwork with each other. I wrote this poem in tribute to the wonderful folks who have joined in the tea party.'
> 
> The Tea Party'
> Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
> ...


Love it! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

runflyski said:


> Fan, What a wonderful poem!
> Sam, Do you have any recipes for raccoon cookies?
> I look forward to meeting all of you.
> Attached is a picture of my nephew's newly adopted baby (for whom the bibs were made).


Aaaw how gorgeous! And welcome to our tea party from me. :sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just marking spot. Back on 61 of last week. Will comment later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must have been channeling Bonnie today; I just finished processing the first 6 quarts of dill pickles and put the next batch in to process (4 quarts and 2 pints) After that one's done I have 6 more pints do process. Of course, not nearly as prolific as Bonnie with the canning but hoping they turn out good. Brantley has been a sweetheart helping me with lifting since a couple of days ago I somehow pulled a muscle in my back and am in some pain. He even just put a salonpas patch on it and I finally broke down and took a couple of baclofen (muscle relaxers).


Ouch, I hope the pain settles quickly. Back pain is horrid.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes they are, dear Joy, I spoke with Bronwen, about 10 a.m., they are high enough to be ok- but DGS school is badly flooded.


Glad they are all safe and have no damage. Terrible weather they have had.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, so sorry to hear about your DD1's FIL, condolences to your family.
> 
> Mary, I hope your DH's shoulder is better soon and that he is feeling much better also.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your friend's DB.... sad. But as you say not suffering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad they are all safe and have no damage. Terrible weather they have had.


It has been pretty bad, both for Christchurch and Dunedin.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good point. :sm24:
> 
> I didn't think of you all not having chipmunks. I really wish I'd have been able to get a pic of the badger, she was gorgeous.


I wouldnt mind it if we did have chipmunks coz they look so cute but I am very very glad we dont have bears. Love hearing your stories and seeing your photos though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

runflyski said:


> Fan, What a wonderful poem!
> Sam, Do you have any recipes for raccoon cookies?
> I look forward to meeting all of you.
> Attached is a picture of my nephew's newly adopted baby (for whom the bibs were made).


She is such a cutie and the bibs are lovely


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sure is an amazing place. I hope I get to see it some day.
> 
> I finally got my photos from the camera to the iPad
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Bonnie. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wouldnt mind it if we did have chipmunks coz they look so cute but I am very very glad we dont have bears. Love hearing your stories and seeing your photos though.


Ditto from me????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must have been channeling Bonnie today; I just finished processing the first 6 quarts of dill pickles and put the next batch in to process (4 quarts and 2 pints) After that one's done I have 6 more pints do process. Of course, not nearly as prolific as Bonnie with the canning but hoping they turn out good. Brantley has been a sweetheart helping me with lifting since a couple of days ago I somehow pulled a muscle in my back and am in some pain. He even just put a salonpas patch on it and I finally broke down and took a couple of baclofen (muscle relaxers).


Hope you are fast asleep at this moment and wake up feeling refreshed and pain free


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Grab the Vicks and rub it on where ever the pain is. Works wonders for myself and several others.
> Bit late now but try it next time you are in pain.
> Vicks is so good for so many things, Google it for ideas and you will see what I mean.


Thank you for that tip . I will definitely try it next

I liked the tip to use it for a headache . I get a lot of them so will try that one too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam you are amazing finding that racoon cookie cutter. Now, could you find me a couple of million dollars? LOL


I'll have a couple too please ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, so sorry to hear about your DD1's FIL, condolences to your family.
> 
> Mary, I hope your DH's shoulder is better soon and that he is feeling much better also.
> 
> ...


Sorry to here about your friends brother it must be a very difficult decision to make .
I was tired to last night finally and watched Mamma Mia so I'm now singing all the old ABBA songs I grew up with


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here about your friends brother it must be a very difficult decision to make .
> I was tired to last night finally and watched Mamma Mia so I'm now singing all the old ABBA songs I grew up with


 :sm24: My Mwyffanwy loved Abba at age 3.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I haven't done any pickling yet but did pick a gallon of hascaps today, I was so tuckered out when I got them picked over I just threw them in the freezer & will make jam & sauce the next rainy day.
> I hope your back is better soon


Haven't got a clue what hascaps are but I was thinking of you when I was out walking with mishka yesterday , we walked through the old wild orchard that I think has been there since Victorian times as its on the old Victorian estate , the apples and pears are looking great free for anyone too pick when ripe , all the wild brambles bushes are full and growing well thought Bonnie would be here picking all these when they are ripe , then I spotted 2 giant puffballs , chefs would pay well for them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sure is an amazing place. I hope I get to see it some day.
> 
> I finally got my photos from the camera to the iPad
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures Bonnie, I love being near water it's so peaceful


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan - Great poem! You are multi-talented! :sm24:
Visited my DB last night and, at the moment, they have him on an IV antibiotic and they think he has had a heart attack as there has been more damage to his heart since the last scan he had in that hospital. He was in quite good spirits although not happy to be back in hospital again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Flyty1n* and many more to come!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Flyty1n!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n* and many more to come!


Happy Birthday from me too! :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Flyty1. May it be a special day for a special lady.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Happy Belated Birthday. Can't believe I missed it but I guess with all the trips and exhaustion between I just wasn't online enough. Hope it was a very special day for you. The best gift of all will be being able to walk without pain and get the feeling back in your fingers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spent 7 hrs. driving yesterday, 3 1/2 hrs. there and back. Went to Canada to see my cousin from Nashville, Tennessee who was visiting her father. Picked up my aunt and her daughter so they could visit with everyone. We had about 27 people there, quite a few children. Had a wonderful time although most of the driving was alone except for the 2 hrs., with my aunt and cousin. We have another really long trip in the near future again, but at least this one won't be alone. I love being places, it is just getting there and back that is exhausting. I really must channel our truck drivers on here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n* and many more to come!


Happy birthday from me too hope you have a wonderful day ????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Happy Belated Birthday. Can't believe I missed it but I guess with all the trips and exhaustion between I just wasn't online enough. Hope it was a very special day for you. The best gift of all will be being able to walk without pain and get the feeling back in your fingers.


Dear Daralene- Please don't fuss over missing the actual day- no real harm in spreading the festivities, I am waiting for my gift from Bronwen, but she has excelled herself this time, it is in the post, and tracked. I must look it up!
It was a quiet day- doctor's visit, and my friend Anne brought me cake- (a scrummy one with raspberry and white chocolate on top). Anne is the one I knitted the Gansey/cardigan for.
I hope to make another visit to the doctor, the allergic reaction is not settling and is so painful at night, which coupled with the numbness makes for pretty miserable. Either Monday or Tuesday, but I will be ringing first thing in the morning.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday from me too hope you have a wonderful day ????????????


And from me????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent 7 hrs. driving yesterday, 3 1/2 hrs. there and back. Went to Canada to see my cousin from Nashville, Tennessee who was visiting her father. Picked up my aunt and her daughter so they could visit with everyone. We had about 27 people there, quite a few children. Had a wonderful time although most of the driving was alone except for the 2 hrs., with my aunt and cousin. We have another really long trip in the near future again, but at least this one won't be alone. I love being places, it is just getting there and back that is exhausting. I really must channel our truck drivers on here.


Good that you were able to meet up- even if the distance was a bit daunting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Daralene- Please don't fuss over missing the actual day- no real harm in spreading the festivities, I am waiting for my gift from Bronwen, but she has excelled herself this time, it is in the post, and tracked. I must look it up!
> It was a quiet day- doctor's visit, and my friend Anne brought me cake- (a scrummy one with raspberry and white chocolate on top). Anne is the one I knitted the Gansey/cardigan for.
> I hope to make another visit to the doctor, the allergic reaction is not settling and is so painful at night, which coupled with the numbness makes for pretty miserable. Either Monday or Tuesday, but I will be ringing first thing in the morning.


I hope that this time the doctor is able to give something that really will help.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Welcome to our tea party runflyski. It's a great place to make new friends and share our lives and craftwork with each other. I wrote this poem in tribute to the wonderful folks who have joined in the tea party.'
> 
> The Tea Party'
> Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
> ...


That's a lovely verse Fan, you're so talented.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

runflyski said:


> Fan, What a wonderful poem!
> Sam, Do you have any recipes for raccoon cookies?
> I look forward to meeting all of you.
> Attached is a picture of my nephew's newly adopted baby (for whom the bibs were made).


Beautiful baby, I'm sure your nephew feels so lucky to have such an adorable baby.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, FlyTyin!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Joyce!

Healing energy for all in need. 

Julie, the birthday cake sounds ideal! Two of my absolute favorites.

Need more coffee...it's early!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Daralene- Please don't fuss over missing the actual day- no real harm in spreading the festivities, I am waiting for my gift from Bronwen, but she has excelled herself this time, it is in the post, and tracked. I must look it up!
> It was a quiet day- doctor's visit, and my friend Anne brought me cake- (a scrummy one with raspberry and white chocolate on top). Anne is the one I knitted the Gansey/cardigan for.
> I hope to make another visit to the doctor, the allergic reaction is not settling and is so painful at night, which coupled with the numbness makes for pretty miserable. Either Monday or Tuesday, but I will be ringing first thing in the morning.


So glad you heard from Bronwen. Anne's cake sounds amazing! I remember Fan's gift too.

Sorry to hear about the allergic reaction. Hope the doctor can help.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> funny - i have been watching the clock - i thought nine was a little early but i can go in a couple minutes. i like to be in bed around 9:45. and then i sleep like the dead until around seven or eight. --- sam


That sounds like a very civilised nights' sleep for a night owl like you Sam.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We went into our coffee shop today in Scottsbluff and I told Marla that I am going to go get a warding stone from Laurel (owner of coffee shop and Reiki master, and she does the singing bowl and tuning forks and things) and I told her about my little adventures. She said that seeing the three animals so close one after the other means that our angels were with us, they sure the heck were, no way I could outrun a bison on my own. LOL
> 
> Yes they can be, but not as bad as a wolverine, I was so glad it was a badger and not a wolverine. I think she had a den of pups she wasn't going to leave unless absolutely necessary.


I think your guardian angels were surely watching over you on that trip.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n* and many more to come!


Happy Birthday Flyty1n. Hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HAHAHAHA....thank you for your efforts Sam!


thewren said:


> just for fun i googled 'how do i find a million dollars?' it was giving ideas on how to make a million. i gather that is not what you had in mind. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam I hope you slept as soundly as I did last night. I just got up at a little after 9 a.m. Back feeling much better and feel chipper!


thewren said:


> funny - i have been watching the clock - i thought nine was a little early but i can go in a couple minutes. i like to be in bed around 9:45. and then i sleep like the dead until around seven or eight. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you all, my dear friends, for the kind wishes.

Hoping, Julie, your doctor will be better able to help with your leg and your hands. Bummer not to be able to knit or even properly be able to care for yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well welcome BACk to the KTP! I thought your name seemed familiar and hope you will pop in more and more. 


Junelouise said:


> Sam..I used to post a long time ago. I read the tea party every week so see the recipes.
> 
> June


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so talented with all your canning and freezing. I envy your garden and efforts. When I was younger I did a bit more but no longer have the big freezer nor the bigger garden and energy. I will try the pickles tomorrow (Monday) but just checked them and all sealed so that is a step in the right direction for sure.



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I haven't done any pickling yet but did pick a gallon of hascaps today, I was so tuckered out when I got them picked over I just threw them in the freezer & will make jam & sauce the next rainy day.
> I hope your back is better soon


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, FlyTyin!


From me too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had to google haskap berries; they look somewhat like the blueberries here.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the burger, cupcake sale went quite well today, not terribly busy but I think we made quite a few $$. I took 42 cupcakes & only 5 were left so that was $37 profit. The COOP store is really great, they provide all the supplies a cost & provide a BBQ & tables each week for a nonprofit
> When I got home from there, I went over to the lake to friends & picked a gallon of hascaps. We had a good visit with our friends but now I'm beat.
> 5 of DHs cousins & families are camped at Loon Lake so tomorrow I guess I will take the GKs there so they can spend some time with cousins they don't see often


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> That sure is an amazing place. I hope I get to see it some day.
> 
> I finally got my photos from the camera to the iPad
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I'm going to be canning again in the not too distant future too.
> Great that Brantley is such a help. I hope the patch and muscle relaxers work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I must have missed something....what is the herbal mix for Sorlenna?


Sorlenna said:


> I made it to the first border of the quilt! So all together now except for the outside border, which I haven't cut yet.
> 
> We took the bike to lunch today and it wasn't too hot then but by the time I made it to the store it was 95F. But the Boys got their treats, the most important thing. LOL A couple hours later, clouds moved in and we got beautiful rain! I sat and watched it and had an ice cream cone. ???? So feeling blessed today. I needed a pretty good day. Grateful. I feel recharged somewhat. Oh! And I found the herbal mix my doc recommended, finally. I'll try it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear, your poor brother. Sounds like he is at least where he should be for now. Keeping him in prayer.


KateB said:


> Fan - Great poem! You are multi-talented! :sm24:
> Visited my DB last night and, at the moment, they have him on an IV antibiotic and they think he has had a heart attack as there has been more damage to his heart since the last scan he had in that hospital. He was in quite good spirits although not happy to be back in hospital again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday flyty1n Hope you celebrate all year! You are such a blessing to us here at the KTP.


Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n* and many more to come!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope that this time the doctor is able to give something that really will help.....


I feel like doing a sit in if not!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must have missed something....what is the herbal mix for Sorlenna?


It's the Estroven blend for stress/anxiety.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

WOW..those pickles look delicious. I used to preserve stuff many years ago. I think I am getting the urge to start again as I bought mason jars last year to do up some beets but then discovered I needed a canner. I think I used to just pour hot stuff into hot sterilized jars and put the lid on..do you do that or use a canner? 
I did make strawberry jam last month. I used the Lantic sugar all in one sugar with setting stuff in it. You pour the whole quart of the stuff into your strawberries on the stove and boil for a few minutes and it is done..poured into sterilized jam jars (pour boiling water into them and let sit and I boil the lids on the stove). 
I used to do pickles, beets, red cabbage, tomatoes (have to make sure they seal real good, had a bad jar..it blew up when the lid was taken off) and lots of jam. Used to go strawberry picking but I just bought the local strawberries when they hit the stores. My back cannot stand the bending over for too long. 
Ok. I will sign off now. 


June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Joyce!
> 
> Healing energy for all in need.
> 
> ...


It was just the right amount, too. I am on my first coffee as well!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again so will go check out the digest and fix myself some tea. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did a hot pack and sealed using my canner. I think I've been bitten by the canning bug again too. Would love to get a lot of fresh tomatoes and green beans to put up. I too used to make lots of jam (strawberry) and lots of apple sauce and apple butter.

Okay...I'm really out of here for now...lololol!



Junelouise said:


> WOW..those pickles look delicious. I used to preserve stuff many years ago. I think I am getting the urge to start again as I bought mason jars last year to do up some beets but then discovered I needed a canner. I think I used to just pour hot stuff into hot sterilized jars and put the lid on..do you do that or use a canner?
> I did make strawberry jam last month. I used the Lantic sugar all in one sugar with setting stuff in it. You pour the whole quart of the stuff into your strawberries on the stove and boil for a few minutes and it is done..poured into sterilized jam jars (pour boiling water into them and let sit and I boil the lids on the stove).
> I used to do pickles, beets, red cabbage, tomatoes (have to make sure they seal real good, had a bad jar..it blew up when the lid was taken off) and lots of jam. Used to go strawberry picking but I just bought the local strawberries when they hit the stores. My back cannot stand the bending over for too long.
> Ok. I will sign off now.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you heard from Bronwen. Anne's cake sounds amazing! I remember Fan's gift too.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the allergic reaction. Hope the doctor can help.


Thank you, Daralene. It was scrumptious.

Fan's SunBonnet Sues are so special.

I've got a pill for allergies, but I need something for the blisters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all, my dear friends, for the kind wishes.
> 
> Hoping, Julie, your doctor will be better able to help with your leg and your hands. Bummer not to be able to knit or even properly be able to care for yourself.


Thank you Joyce! It really is a bummer. And not acceptable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I like this one- from mjs:

The First Profession.

A physician, an engineer, and a politician were discussing who among them belonged to the oldest of the three professions.

The physician said, "Remember, on the sixth day God took a rib from Adam and fashioned Eve, making him the first surgeon. Therefore, medicine is the oldest profession."

The engineer replied, "But, before that, God created the heavens and earth from chaos and confusion, and thus he was the first engineer. Therefore, engineering is an older profession than medicine."

Then, the politician spoke up. "Yes," he said, "But who do you think created all of the chaos and confusion?"


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one- from mjs:
> 
> The First Profession.
> 
> ...


What a great joke. Of course, I think anesthesia was the one of the first professions on earth, as the Bible says that God caused a "deep sleep" to fall upon Adam..we interpret that to mean first use of anesthesia.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks summary ladies for keeping us up to date.

Julie, glad to hear that the grab handle is working for you. 
Gwen, what a nuisance that they didn't send the disk back with your machine.
Sam, I'm so happy to hear that you have decided not to go to visit your friend at this time. There is always another time when either you or he are feeling better.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


They look wonderful Gwen! When is the next flight to Athens?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks summary ladies for keeping us up to date.
> 
> Julie, glad to hear that the grab handle is working for you.
> Gwen, what a nuisance that they didn't send the disk back with your machine.
> Sam, I'm so happy to hear that you have decided not to go to visit your friend at this time. There is always another time when either you or he are feeling better.


It is making a really difference, I use it both for getting in and out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a great trip you are having! Sorry about the ankle; hope it doesn't stop you from your trekking. Beautiful pictures of a lovely country. I never did get to Yellowstone. The closest we ever got was to Helena, Montana.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I messaged April a couple of weeks ago , she was well but unfortunately the wedding had to be postponed as her daughter's boyfriends dad had fallen and fractured his skull and had other complications including pneumonia, and the couple did not want to get married without him . I'm hoping he recovered as he was only 50


Oh, what a shame. I hope the dad recovers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We got to Yellowstone on Monday...
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just need some help to move it a little further towards the foot of the bed, and it will be brilliant. In hospital we had 'monkey bars' which I used a a lot.


I hope when your caregiver comes, she will move it for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Blonde joke, from mjs:
> 
> After becoming very frustrated with the attitude of one of the shopkeepers, the young blonde declared, 'Well, then, maybe I'll just go out and catch my own alligator and get a pair of alligator shoes for free!' The shopkeeper replied with a sly smile, 'Well, little lady, why don't you go give it a try?' The blonde headed off to the swamp, determined to catch an alligator.
> Later in the day, the shopkeeper was driving home, and spotted the young woman standing waist deep in the murky water, shotgun in hand. He saw a huge 9-foot gator swimming rapidly toward her. With lightning reflexes, the blond took aim, shot the creature and hauled it up onto the slippery bank.
> Nearby were 7 more dead gators all lying belly up. The shopkeeper watched in amazement as the blond struggled with the gator. Then, rolling her eyes, she screamed in frustration... "S***!! THIS ONE'S BAREFOOT, TOO!"


I just had to pass this one on

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Thanks for the welcome mat from everyone. I am not sure about the tea party rules.
> My knitting needles took a break last night and I made two baby bibs.


Very cute. Great recycling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Welcome to our tea party runflyski. It's a great place to make new friends and share our lives and craftwork with each other. I wrote this poem in tribute to the wonderful folks who have joined in the tea party.'
> 
> The Tea Party'
> Welcome to our tea party, held in cyberspace
> ...


You are just full of surprises. Wonderful poem :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope when your caregiver comes, she will move it for you.


I am pretty sure she will.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another from mjs:



A blond man is in the bathroom and his wife shouts: "Did you find the shampoo?" 
He answers, "Yes, but I'm not sure what to do... it's for dry hair, and I've just wet mine." 

A blond man spies a letter lying on his doormat. 
It says on the envelope "DO NOT BEND ." 
He spends the next 2 hours trying to figure out how to pick it up. 

A blond man shouts frantically into the phone, "My wife is pregnant and her contractions are only two minutes apart!" 
"Is this her first child?" asks the Doctor. 
"No!" he shouts, "this is her husband!" 

A blond man is in jail, the guard looks in his cell and sees him hanging by his feet. 
"Just WHAT are you doing?" he asks. 
"Hanging myself," the blond replies. 
"The rope should be around your neck" says the guard. 
"I tried that," he replies, "but then I couldn't breathe." 

An Italian tourist asks a blond man: "Why do scuba divers always fall backwards off their boats?" 
To which the blond man replies: "If they fell forward, they'd still be in the boat." 

A friend told the blond man: "Christmas is on a Friday this year." 
The blond man then said, "Let's hope it's not the 13th." 

Two blond men find three grenades, and they decide to take them to a police station. 
One asked: "What if one explodes before we get there?" 
The other says: "We'll lie and say we only found two." 

A woman phoned her blond neighbor man and said: "Close your curtains the next time you and your wife are having sex. The whole street was watching and laughing at you yesterday." 
To which the blond man replied: "Well the joke's on all of you because I wasn't even at home yesterday!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> last year if i remember the trip out and back took around nine hours including layovers. that makes a long day for me. i would agree with you - he is not fully aware of my situation - what this summer has been like. i think i will be better off being at home. --- sam


That is a long day. I sometimes think it's faster to drive than to fly with all the check-ins and layovers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Fan, What a wonderful poem!
> Sam, Do you have any recipes for raccoon cookies?
> I look forward to meeting all of you.
> Attached is a picture of my nephew's newly adopted baby (for whom the bibs were made).


What a cute baby.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must have been channeling Bonnie today; I just finished processing the first 6 quarts of dill pickles and put the next batch in to process (4 quarts and 2 pints) After that one's done I have 6 more pints do process. Of course, not nearly as prolific as Bonnie with the canning but hoping they turn out good. Brantley has been a sweetheart helping me with lifting since a couple of days ago I somehow pulled a muscle in my back and am in some pain. He even just put a salonpas patch on it and I finally broke down and took a couple of baclofen (muscle relaxers).


I'm sure your pickles will be delicious. Sorry about your sore back. Give Brantley a hug for helping you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, so sorry to hear about your DD1's FIL, condolences to your family.
> 
> Mary, I hope your DH's shoulder is better soon and that he is feeling much better also.
> 
> ...


So glad you got home safely. That is sad about your friend's DB.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> just for fun i googled 'how do i find a million dollars?' it was giving ideas on how to make a million. i gather that is not what you had in mind. lol --- sam


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I haven't done any pickling yet but did pick a gallon of hascaps today, I was so tuckered out when I got them picked over I just threw them in the freezer & will make jam & sauce the next rainy day.
> I hope your back is better soon


What's a hascap?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sure is an amazing place. I hope I get to see it some day.
> 
> I finally got my photos from the camera to the iPad
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


She is such a honey! The Hydrangeas are lovely as well!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't got a clue what hascaps are but I was thinking of you when I was out walking with mishka yesterday , we walked through the old wild orchard that I think has been there since Victorian times as its on the old Victorian estate , the apples and pears are looking great free for anyone too pick when ripe , all the wild brambles bushes are full and growing well thought Bonnie would be here picking all these when they are ripe , then I spotted 2 giant puffballs , chefs would pay well for them


I love puffballs. One of my neighbours used to bring them to me. DH and I would make a real feast out of them. I have used them to make soup too. And, you're right. One of our restaurants did advertise for these.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fan - Great poem! You are multi-talented! :sm24:
> Visited my DB last night and, at the moment, they have him on an IV antibiotic and they think he has had a heart attack as there has been more damage to his heart since the last scan he had in that hospital. He was in quite good spirits although not happy to be back in hospital again!


Sorry to hear there has been more damage to your DB's heart. I hope he can get over this and be out of hospital soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n* and many more to come!


A many happy returns from me Flytyin. Hope you have the best day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent 7 hrs. driving yesterday, 3 1/2 hrs. there and back. Went to Canada to see my cousin from Nashville, Tennessee who was visiting her father. Picked up my aunt and her daughter so they could visit with everyone. We had about 27 people there, quite a few children. Had a wonderful time although most of the driving was alone except for the 2 hrs., with my aunt and cousin. We have another really long trip in the near future again, but at least this one won't be alone. I love being places, it is just getting there and back that is exhausting. I really must channel our truck drivers on here.


You must be exhausted. Were you there for only the one day? It's nice that you were able to get together with your relatives. I agree about the alone driving. It's not much fun and that's why I've put off a lot of my visits.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


They really do look good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


A beautiful background for a very pretty little girl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i debated with myself - i thought the name looked familiar but yet i wasn't quite sure. glad you stopped by - hope it isn't such a long time until we hear from you again.
have you tried any of the recipes? --- sam



Junelouise said:


> Sam..I used to post a long time ago. I read the tea party every week so see the recipes.
> 
> June


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finally caught up. Yesterday afternoon, five of us went to the local garden gallery. They were having a wine tasting and jazz festival. What a great time we had. There were several wineries there so we had a chance to meet the newest to the Niagara area. Some wines were better than others but you can't win them all. We then went to an Italian restaurant for dinner. The food was delicious and far too much. I brought half mine home. I'm off now to a book sale. Back later. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's the Estroven blend for stress/anxiety.


Have you shared that before? I believe the Anxiety Formula capsules you mentioned have helped me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


Beautiful girl and beautiful gardens.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I love puffballs. One of my neighbours used to bring them to me. DH and I would make a real feast out of them. I have used them to make soup too. And, you're right. One of our restaurants did advertise for these.


Okay, need to look them up. I saw currants and gooseberries at the Farmer's Market today, but my bag was already full and wallet empty. I'm going to try a chicken curry with cauliflower rice for dinner. Wish me luck.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, the pickles look great. DH loves strong garlic dills so plan to make some.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm finally caught up. Yesterday afternoon, five of us went to the local garden gallery. They were having a wine tasting and jazz festival. What a great time we had. There were several wineries there so we had a chance to meet the newest to the Niagara area. Some wines were better than others but you can't win them all. We then went to an Italian restaurant for dinner. The food was delicious and far too much. I brought half mine home. I'm off now to a book sale. Back later. I hope you all have a great day.


Was the jazz pianist related to Cashmerema?.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just follow the recipe line by line and you will have perfect cookies. i think they are a bit labor intensive but they would be fun to make once in a while. --- sam



runflyski said:


> Sam, Thank you for the cookie cutter idea. I should let you know...I don't know how to cook...at all! Maybe that is why I knit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


They look lovely Gwen, think my middle son would eat a full jar in one go if I let him ( wouldn't think he was 36 ????)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Junelouise said:


> WOW..those pickles look delicious. I used to preserve stuff many years ago. I think I am getting the urge to start again as I bought mason jars last year to do up some beets but then discovered I needed a canner. I think I used to just pour hot stuff into hot sterilized jars and put the lid on..do you do that or use a canner?
> I did make strawberry jam last month. I used the Lantic sugar all in one sugar with setting stuff in it. You pour the whole quart of the stuff into your strawberries on the stove and boil for a few minutes and it is done..poured into sterilized jam jars (pour boiling water into them and let sit and I boil the lids on the stove).
> I used to do pickles, beets, red cabbage, tomatoes (have to make sure they seal real good, had a bad jar..it blew up when the lid was taken off) and lots of jam. Used to go strawberry picking but I just bought the local strawberries when they hit the stores. My back cannot stand the bending over for too long.
> Ok. I will sign off now.
> ...


Sorry I couldn't help but smile at the exploding tomatoes ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he could but he won't. and that is fine. i'm just not going to be there this year. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Could he maybe come to stay with instead this year when he has recovered from hip surgery?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't got a clue what hascaps are but I was thinking of you when I was out walking with mishka yesterday , we walked through the old wild orchard that I think has been there since Victorian times as its on the old Victorian estate , the apples and pears are looking great free for anyone too pick when ripe , all the wild brambles bushes are full and growing well thought Bonnie would be here picking all these when they are ripe , then I spotted 2 giant puffballs , chefs would pay well for them


????????so doesn't anyone bother to pick them? Seems a shame if it goes to waste.

Hascaps are a type of honeysuckle & the berries are a bit like blueberries but big, about the size of the last joint of my little finger.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fan - Great poem! You are multi-talented! :sm24:
> Visited my DB last night and, at the moment, they have him on an IV antibiotic and they think he has had a heart attack as there has been more damage to his heart since the last scan he had in that hospital. He was in quite good spirits although not happy to be back in hospital again!


It's good he's in good spirits but not about the additional heart damage, poor man


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n* and many more to come!


Happy birthday, Joyce


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in to add my good wishes to you flyty1n - happy birthday and many many more. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n* and many more to come!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent 7 hrs. driving yesterday, 3 1/2 hrs. there and back. Went to Canada to see my cousin from Nashville, Tennessee who was visiting her father. Picked up my aunt and her daughter so they could visit with everyone. We had about 27 people there, quite a few children. Had a wonderful time although most of the driving was alone except for the 2 hrs., with my aunt and cousin. We have another really long trip in the near future again, but at least this one won't be alone. I love being places, it is just getting there and back that is exhausting. I really must channel our truck drivers on here.


I'm glad you got to have a visit but I agree, the travelling is tiring


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Daralene- Please don't fuss over missing the actual day- no real harm in spreading the festivities, I am waiting for my gift from Bronwen, but she has excelled herself this time, it is in the post, and tracked. I must look it up!
> It was a quiet day- doctor's visit, and my friend Anne brought me cake- (a scrummy one with raspberry and white chocolate on top). Anne is the one I knitted the Gansey/cardigan for.
> I hope to make another visit to the doctor, the allergic reaction is not settling and is so painful at night, which coupled with the numbness makes for pretty miserable. Either Monday or Tuesday, but I will be ringing first thing in the morning.


I hope they get this allergy & the hand problem fixed, not nice feeling miserable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> WOW..those pickles look delicious. I used to preserve stuff many years ago. I think I am getting the urge to start again as I bought mason jars last year to do up some beets but then discovered I needed a canner. I think I used to just pour hot stuff into hot sterilized jars and put the lid on..do you do that or use a canner?
> I did make strawberry jam last month. I used the Lantic sugar all in one sugar with setting stuff in it. You pour the whole quart of the stuff into your strawberries on the stove and boil for a few minutes and it is done..poured into sterilized jam jars (pour boiling water into them and let sit and I boil the lids on the stove).
> I used to do pickles, beets, red cabbage, tomatoes (have to make sure they seal real good, had a bad jar..it blew up when the lid was taken off) and lots of jam. Used to go strawberry picking but I just bought the local strawberries when they hit the stores. My back cannot stand the bending over for too long.
> Ok. I will sign off now.
> ...


You can seal jars in the oven for pickles, my friend does it that way. I'm not sure how she does it but if you can't find it on google, I can ask her. I have a pressure canner but jams & pickles I just put in the hot jars & have hot lids, they always seal


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> he could but he won't. and that is fine. i'm just not going to be there this year. --- sam


Wise decision; Thank you, Sam. Hoping and praying you get well enough to go sometime else.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:
> 
> A blond man is in the bathroom and his wife shouts: "Did you find the shampoo?"
> He answers, "Yes, but I'm not sure what to do... it's for dry hair, and I've just wet mine."
> ...


????????????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wise decision; Thank you, Sam. Hoping and praying you get well enough to go sometime else.


Exactly my feelings. Need to get feeling better and able to eat without nausea before you trek out to visit others. So glad you are able to post again. Thanks for the kind birthday wishes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


What a great picture. Caitlin is getting so grown up. & wow! What gorgeous flowers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> What's a hascap?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lonicera_caerulea

I think the U of Sask has done lots of research into them as they are so hardy & do very well here when so many other things won't


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????so doesn't anyone bother to pick them? Seems a shame if it goes to waste.
> 
> Hascaps are a type of honeysuckle & the berries are a bit like blueberries but big, about the size of the last joint of my little finger.


Yes they get picked , I see quite a lot of people usually grandma s with their grand children picking all the fruit not to sure about the puffball s. Saw one yesterday all broke up I'm surmising someone has just kicked it to bits


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I love puffballs. One of my neighbours used to bring them to me. DH and I would make a real feast out of them. I have used them to make soup too. And, you're right. One of our restaurants did advertise for these.


I always thought they were poisonous


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


Caitlin is growing into a beautiful young little girl , no more a baby . Looks like it was a nice summer day there to


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up so better get moving & get food organized to take to the lake. I have one of my huge Saskatoon pies in the oven to share with everyone & need to get veggies from the garden.
I can't believe how the broccoli is coming, I took a head to my friend in exchange for the berries yesterday, must have been 8 inches across & picked 2 more like that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think my night owl nights are over with angelam. now i debate - it nine o'clock too early to go to bed or should i stay up a little bit longer. i like being in bed by ten o'clock these nights. and i fall asleep almost right away. i think i have turned into a wimp. --- sam



angelam said:


> That sounds like a very civilised nights' sleep for a night owl like you Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i sleep like the dead. heidi says they could tear the house down and i would never know it. so glad your back is feeling better. do you think the salonpas helped?
--- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam I hope you slept as soundly as I did last night. I just got up at a little after 9 a.m. Back feeling much better and feel chipper!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one thing we always did when we were canning - as we took the jars out of the pressure cooker we turned them upside down and stood them on their lids. we rarely had any that did not seal. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You are so talented with all your canning and freezing. I envy your garden and efforts. When I was younger I did a bit more but no longer have the big freezer nor the bigger garden and energy. I will try the pickles tomorrow (Monday) but just checked them and all sealed so that is a step in the right direction for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look really good gwen. your are going to really enjoy them this winter. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always thought they were poisonous


Here is s picture of the type of puffball s I see they are lovely and white about the size of a football . I know they come in a more Brown colour and a bit misshapen too ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend's DB.... sad. But as you say not suffering.


Thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam I hope you slept as soundly as I did last night. I just got up at a little after 9 a.m. Back feeling much better and feel chipper!


Good news!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot to ask - what kind of pickles did you can? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do what it takes julie - a grand hizzy fit might work also. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I feel like doing a sit in if not!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had to google haskap berries; they look somewhat like the blueberries here.


I thought someone might come up with an answer. I've never heard of haskap berries before. Thanks Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wouldnt mind it if we did have chipmunks coz they look so cute but I am very very glad we dont have bears. Love hearing your stories and seeing your photos though.


LOL!!! They are adorable until they get mad, then they can sure raise a ruckus, we had one above us all night a couple years ago it Rob Roy, and it I think our tent was too close to it's home because it sat above us and gave us what-for all night. :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> What a great joke. Of course, I think anesthesia was the one of the first professions on earth, as the Bible says that God caused a "deep sleep" to fall upon Adam..we interpret that to mean first use of anesthesia.


 :sm24: :sm24: You could be right!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when we made lime pickles that is what we did. we actually had the jars in the over to stay hot and boiled the lids. fill the hot jar with pickles put the hot lid on and the screw cap and stand them upside down on their lids. we used to count the pops as the jars sealed. they are a delightful pickle. --- sam



Junelouise said:


> WOW..those pickles look delicious. I used to preserve stuff many years ago. I think I am getting the urge to start again as I bought mason jars last year to do up some beets but then discovered I needed a canner. I think I used to just pour hot stuff into hot sterilized jars and put the lid on..do you do that or use a canner?
> I did make strawberry jam last month. I used the Lantic sugar all in one sugar with setting stuff in it. You pour the whole quart of the stuff into your strawberries on the stove and boil for a few minutes and it is done..poured into sterilized jam jars (pour boiling water into them and let sit and I boil the lids on the stove).
> I used to do pickles, beets, red cabbage, tomatoes (have to make sure they seal real good, had a bad jar..it blew up when the lid was taken off) and lots of jam. Used to go strawberry picking but I just bought the local strawberries when they hit the stores. My back cannot stand the bending over for too long.
> Ok. I will sign off now.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny and true. thanks for sharing julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one- from mjs:
> 
> The First Profession.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here about your friends brother it must be a very difficult decision to make .
> I was tired to last night finally and watched Mamma Mia so I'm now singing all the old ABBA songs I grew up with


Thank you, yes, I'm sure it was, she didn't know how his wife and kids are doing when I talked to her, but now the grieving and healing for them can begin. 
LOL!! 
Dancing Queen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one joyce. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> What a great joke. Of course, I think anesthesia was the one of the first professions on earth, as the Bible says that God caused a "deep sleep" to fall upon Adam..we interpret that to mean first use of anesthesia.


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fan - Great poem! You are multi-talented! :sm24:
> Visited my DB last night and, at the moment, they have him on an IV antibiotic and they think he has had a heart attack as there has been more damage to his heart since the last scan he had in that hospital. He was in quite good spirits although not happy to be back in hospital again!


Not good on the possible heart attack, but great that he's in good spirits, can't say I blame him for being a bit unhappy about being back in hospital again though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n* and many more to come!


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Flyty1n!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you catch a big fish!*


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


Gorgeous girl in a gorgeous garden!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always thought they were poisonous


Some types are, others not. Do a google search of puffballs and you will see many different species, among them the deadly Amanita. I don't know enough about choosing mushrooms to dare doing my own hunting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are too funny - especially the second one. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:
> 
> A blond man is in the bathroom and his wife shouts: "Did you find the shampoo?"
> He answers, "Yes, but I'm not sure what to do... it's for dry hair, and I've just wet mine."
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lonicera_caerulea
> 
> I think the U of Sask has done lots of research into them as they are so hardy & do very well here when so many other things won't


We have Honeysuckle here but I've never seen or heard of any with fruit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is gorgeous kate - she sure is a cutie. --- sam



KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think my night owl nights are over with angelam. now i debate - it nine o'clock too early to go to bed or should i stay up a little bit longer. i like being in bed by ten o'clock these nights. and i fall asleep almost right away. i think i have turned into a wimp. --- sam


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they get this allergy & the hand problem fixed, not nice feeling miserable


That is for real, Bonnie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i gather they are a type of mushroom. how did you fix them. --- sam



budasha said:


> I love puffballs. One of my neighbours used to bring them to me. DH and I would make a real feast out of them. I have used them to make soup too. And, you're right. One of our restaurants did advertise for these.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do what it takes julie - a grand hizzy fit might work also. --- sam


 :sm24: I am going to ask to see one of the other doctors, in preference.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is huge. i wouldn't know where to begin to cook with that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is s picture of the type of puffball s I see they are lovely and white about the size of a football . I know they come in a more Brown colour and a bit misshapen too ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are too funny - especially the second one. --- sam


And a nice change from the female ones!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is s picture of the type of puffball s I see they are lovely and white about the size of a football . I know they come in a more Brown colour and a bit misshapen too ,


mushroom?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Flytyin. Quite a few of us having July birthdays! 
Gwen your pickles look divine, well done you. 
Kate a wonderful photo of Caitlin, would be super in a frame.
KayeJo, hope you're ankle is better soon after your adventures with Yellowstones wildlife!
Thank you all very much re the poem about our very special tea party.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent 7 hrs. driving yesterday, 3 1/2 hrs. there and back. Went to Canada to see my cousin from Nashville, Tennessee who was visiting her father. Picked up my aunt and her daughter so they could visit with everyone. We had about 27 people there, quite a few children. Had a wonderful time although most of the driving was alone except for the 2 hrs., with my aunt and cousin. We have another really long trip in the near future again, but at least this one won't be alone. I love being places, it is just getting there and back that is exhausting. I really must channel our truck drivers on here.


That is a quite a drive, especially by yourself, but sounds totally worth it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Daralene- Please don't fuss over missing the actual day- no real harm in spreading the festivities, I am waiting for my gift from Bronwen, but she has excelled herself this time, it is in the post, and tracked. I must look it up!
> It was a quiet day- doctor's visit, and my friend Anne brought me cake- (a scrummy one with raspberry and white chocolate on top). Anne is the one I knitted the Gansey/cardigan for.
> I hope to make another visit to the doctor, the allergic reaction is not settling and is so painful at night, which coupled with the numbness makes for pretty miserable. Either Monday or Tuesday, but I will be ringing first thing in the morning.


Sounds like a lovely cake. 
I hope that the doctor can do something to alleviate the allergic reaction you are having.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A beautiful photo of a darling little girl! And the hydrangeas are extraordinary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think your guardian angels were surely watching over you on that trip.


And running to keep up. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


And well you should be, they look great! 
I just picked two huge cukes from the garden this morning, they are big enough for 2 jars, but I'm not canning just two jars of pickles, lol, they'll go in the fridge until others are ready.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one- from mjs:
> 
> The First Profession.
> 
> ...


LOL!! Oh dear! I'll have to save that one for David too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a great trip you are having! Sorry about the ankle; hope it doesn't stop you from your trekking. Beautiful pictures of a lovely country. I never did get to Yellowstone. The closest we ever got was to Helena, Montana.


It was great, I think next year we may come home via the Grand Tetons since we haven't done that before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:
> 
> A blond man is in the bathroom and his wife shouts: "Did you find the shampoo?"
> He answers, "Yes, but I'm not sure what to do... it's for dry hair, and I've just wet mine."
> ...


Shaking head while giggling. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


She's sure grown into a beautiful little girl, not a toddler anymore. It's a beautiful backdrop for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, healing energy sent your way. 
Cashmere, glad you got to visit with family. Where is your next long car ride?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, enjoyed pics. Love Pacific Northwest, Victoria area.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And running to keep up. LOL!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a lovely cake.
> I hope that the doctor can do something to alleviate the allergic reaction you are having.


It was!

So do I.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, healing energy sent your way.
> Cashmere, glad you got to visit with family. Where is your next long car ride?


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i sleep like the dead. heidi says they could tear the house down and i would never know it. so glad your back is feeling better. do you think the salonpas helped?
> --- sam


My husband sleeps like that , I always say a herd of elephants could go running through the house and he wouldn't even twitch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> wow - that is huge. i wouldn't know where to begin to cook with that. --- sam


Slice , season and grill . Or cut top of scoop out and stuff with whatever and bake in oven


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> mushroom?


Yes , they grow wild from now to the beginning of Autumn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This happened yesterday along the river tees about 20 minutes from me . Luckily it didn't last long and caused no damage


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are right...it is a gorgeous picture. Caitlin is such a beauty. How is Luke doing with the chickenpox?


KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would like to know how. I'll google it but if you get a chance please post. EDIT: I googled and found quite a lot on oven canning both positive and negative. I think I may just stick with my canner since I don't do much. Thanks for the mentioning the method though!


Bonnie7591 said:


> You can seal jars in the oven for pickles, my friend does it that way. I'm not sure how she does it but if you can't find it on google, I can ask her. I have a pressure canner but jams & pickles I just put in the hot jars & have hot lids, they always seal


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a text with pictures from Hannah today. Yesterday she and a friend went to London. She finally got to see Buckingham Palace and the guards. Also went to St. James Park and saw the Queen's ducks & swans.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a text with pictures from Hannah today. Yesterday she and a friend went to London. She finally got to see Buckingham Palace and the guards. Also went to St. James Park and saw the Queen's ducks & swans.


Glad she managed to fit that in before she leaves.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes , they grow wild from now to the beginning of Autumn


There are morrels that grow in Iowa in Spring that are coveted like that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This happened yesterday along the river tees about 20 minutes from me . Luckily it didn't last long and caused no damage


Whoa! Very scarey.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a text with pictures from Hannah today. Yesterday she and a friend went to London. She finally got to see Buckingham Palace and the guards. Also went to St. James Park and saw the Queen's ducks & swans.


Two wonderful spots.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Whoa! Very scarey.


Yes scary to find it was so close , they are quite rare here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This happened yesterday along the river tees about 20 minutes from me . Luckily it didn't last long and caused no damage


I was wondering what you were talking about Sonja- NOW I've seen the photo- scary indeed.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are morrels that grow in Iowa in Spring that are coveted like that.


Morels are delicious, but there are two kinds and one is poisonous. If you are going to pick them, you must know what you are doing.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Just popping in to say Hi. Been very busy lately, especially since starting back to work. Came back to a mess. Short staffed like crazy with no end in sight. Ended up applying for and accepting an offer for new job at a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit. Starting in 3 weeks. Time for a change.
Will try and comment more later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Morels are delicious, but there are two kinds and one is poisonous. If you are going to pick them, you must know what you are doing.


My sister in Sweden has picked wild mushrooms for years and not poisoned anyone yet , I used to joke with her that she had the perfect excuse if anyone really upset her 
feed them mushrooms and claim it was an accident :sm23:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Been very busy lately, especially since starting back to work. Came back to a mess. Short staffed like crazy with no end in sight. Ended up applying for and accepting an offer for new job at a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit. Starting in 3 weeks. Time for a change.
> Will try and comment more later.


Good for you. Are you all healed?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a nice change from the female ones!!!!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder what they taste like? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Slice , season and grill . Or cut top of scoop out and stuff with whatever and bake in oven


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize England got tornadoes. very brave of you to take the picture. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This happened yesterday along the river tees about 20 minutes from me . Luckily it didn't last long and caused no damage


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Had a text with pictures from Hannah today. Yesterday she and a friend went to London. She finally got to see Buckingham Palace and the guards. Also went to St. James Park and saw the Queen's ducks & swans.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here about your friends brother it must be a very difficult decision to make .
> I was tired to last night finally and watched Mamma Mia so I'm now singing all the old ABBA songs I grew up with


Love that movie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you nikki - we were all a little concerned not hearing from you for a while. how is your shoulder? i think the new job sounds great.
better than working in a short staffed situation. think you will like the new job. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Been very busy lately, especially since starting back to work. Came back to a mess. Short staffed like crazy with no end in sight. Ended up applying for and accepting an offer for new job at a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit. Starting in 3 weeks. Time for a change.
> Will try and comment more later.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so talented with all your canning and freezing. I envy your garden and efforts. When I was younger I did a bit more but no longer have the big freezer nor the bigger garden and energy. I will try the pickles tomorrow (Monday) but just checked them and all sealed so that is a step in the right direction for sure.


Hoping to do some canning myself this year for the first time. We planted four tomato plants and they are loving all the rain we have gotten, they are as tall as me and lots of little tomatoes!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


That's a lot of pickles!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

canned tomatoes are great. we always have stewed tomatoes with mac and cheese. so many recipes you can use them in. i don't think our tomatoes are going to do anything - i keep telling them they can't plant tomatoes in the same spot year after year - even adding fertilizer to the dirt doesn't help. it doesn't look as though they have grown at all since Gary planted them. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hoping to do some canning myself this year for the first time. We planted four tomato plants and they are loving all the rain we have gotten, they are as tall as me and lots of little tomatoes!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

flyty1n said:


> Good for you. Are you all healed?


Pretty much, will be a good year before I get all of my strength and range of motion completely back, but much better than before


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have you shared that before? I believe the Anxiety Formula capsules you mentioned have helped me.


This is a little different blend. I'll try this one and see how it does. If it's not as good as the other (the one you got), I'll go back to that one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful girl and beautiful gardens.


Indeed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This happened yesterday along the river tees about 20 minutes from me . Luckily it didn't last long and caused no damage


Holy cow!! That's wild, I'm so glad that there was no damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a text with pictures from Hannah today. Yesterday she and a friend went to London. She finally got to see Buckingham Palace and the guards. Also went to St. James Park and saw the Queen's ducks & swans.


That's great! I hope she's having a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Been very busy lately, especially since starting back to work. Came back to a mess. Short staffed like crazy with no end in sight. Ended up applying for and accepting an offer for new job at a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit. Starting in 3 weeks. Time for a change.
> Will try and comment more later.


Hi Nikki, don't you just love going back to a situation like that, not. 
But on a positive note, congrats on the new job, I hope it turns out to be a great job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, hope new job is better staffed. Nursing is hard enough without the pressure of understaffing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> canned tomatoes are great. we always have stewed tomatoes with mac and cheese. so many recipes you can use them in. i don't think our tomatoes are going to do anything - i keep telling them they can't plant tomatoes in the same spot year after year - even adding fertilizer to the dirt doesn't help. it doesn't look as though they have grown at all since Gary planted them. --- sam


Yes, things need rotating so the soil doesn't get depleted. We kept a garden map to make sure things got moved around.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was the jazz pianist related to Cashmerema?.


No, I don't think so. His wife was the singer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????so doesn't anyone bother to pick them? Seems a shame if it goes to waste.
> 
> Hascaps are a type of honeysuckle & the berries are a bit like blueberries but big, about the size of the last joint of my little finger.


I am surprised I've never heard of them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Nikki, I hope your new job is better. 

Scary tornado... I was surprised to see that. Glad it didn't do any damage.

Kate, I hope your DB is feeling better.

I made a few pot holders/hot pads today and got my place mats made (from a panel, no piecing involved, though I'd like to try some of those as well). I'm thinking a table runner and place mats to match, even though we hardly ever use the table. The pot holders will go to the fundraiser my BFF is doing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lonicera_caerulea
> 
> I think the U of Sask has done lots of research into them as they are so hardy & do very well here when so many other things won't


Interesting. I guess it's not the type of honey suckle that is common to us. I can't recall that mine had any berries.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Thanks for the welcome mat from everyone. I am not sure about the tea party rules.
> My knitting needles took a break last night and I made two baby bibs.


Cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always thought they were poisonous


They are delicious but you have to make sure you get them when they first pop. If there is any yellow on them, it's too late. We used to slice them and fry them in butter. Yummy. I also made soup similar to mushroom soup.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> one thing we always did when we were canning - as we took the jars out of the pressure cooker we turned them upside down and stood them on their lids. we rarely had any that did not seal. --- sam


I've done that too. My biggest problem was having the water bath on the stove top. It was extremely hot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is s picture of the type of puffball s I see they are lovely and white about the size of a football . I know they come in a more Brown colour and a bit misshapen too ,


That's just like the ones I get.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Fan, What a wonderful poem!
> Sam, Do you have any recipes for raccoon cookies?
> I look forward to meeting all of you.
> Attached is a picture of my nephew's newly adopted baby (for whom the bibs were made).


Can't help with a recipe for raccoon cookies. She is darling!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i gather they are a type of mushroom. how did you fix them. --- sam


We used to slice them about 1/4" thick and fry them in butter. Were they ever good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks folks, I've posted my poem before, but thought the new visitors might like it.
> The wild weather has caused huge areas to flood down south. Our nephew and wife live beside the Heathcote river in Christchurch, which has burst it's banks and the roads all round are closed. Just hope they're ok.
> We are having quiet time, after all the interruptions to our planned weekend away.


I am keeping all in the flooding areas in my thoughts. I didn't know about your nephew, but when I saw Christchurch when over on main, my first thought was of Julie's family. I see in the post below that they are safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes , they grow wild from now to the beginning of Autumn


I never thought about baking them but I guess I won't get any more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This happened yesterday along the river tees about 20 minutes from me . Luckily it didn't last long and caused no damage


Oh that looks awful. Glad it wasn't near you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My youngest would love that...!
> 
> And my eldest talked to me today for a good while on the phone. I'm calling that progress! (Funny, my fortune cookie from lunch today said my luck had just completely changed...maybe I should buy that lottery ticket?!)


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are morrels that grow in Iowa in Spring that are coveted like that.


Morrels are so tasty too but they are so hard to identify.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> canned tomatoes are great. we always have stewed tomatoes with mac and cheese. so many recipes you can use them in. i don't think our tomatoes are going to do anything - i keep telling them they can't plant tomatoes in the same spot year after year - even adding fertilizer to the dirt doesn't help. it doesn't look as though they have grown at all since Gary planted them. --- sam


I love stewed tomatoes. Have a jar in the fridge right now. It's one of the things I always make.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, so sorry to hear about your DD1's FIL, condolences to your family.
> 
> Mary, I hope your DH's shoulder is better soon and that he is feeling much better also.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your friend's DB. You have me exhausted! Loved your photos, and glad you are safe after your close encounters! Now, rest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am keeping all in the flooding areas in my thoughts. I didn't know about your nephew, but when I saw Christchurch when over on main, my first thought was of Julie's family. I see in the post below that they are safe.


Christchurch still has a Civil Defence Emergency status, till the next high tide has passed.
That in Dunedin has been lifted.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sure is an amazing place. I hope I get to see it some day.
> 
> I finally got my photos from the camera to the iPad
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I made it to the first border of the quilt! So all together now except for the outside border, which I haven't cut yet.
> 
> We took the bike to lunch today and it wasn't too hot then but by the time I made it to the store it was 95F. But the Boys got their treats, the most important thing. LOL A couple hours later, clouds moved in and we got beautiful rain! I sat and watched it and had an ice cream cone. ???? So feeling blessed today. I needed a pretty good day. Grateful. I feel recharged somewhat. Oh! And I found the herbal mix my doc recommended, finally. I'll try it out.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good day. I know the rain was a blessing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fan - Great poem! You are multi-talented! :sm24:
> Visited my DB last night and, at the moment, they have him on an IV antibiotic and they think he has had a heart attack as there has been more damage to his heart since the last scan he had in that hospital. He was in quite good spirits although not happy to be back in hospital again!


Sending even more prayers for your DB. Sorry to hear he has had another heart attack.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Flyty1n* and many more to come!


Happy Birthday Flyty1n!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Daralene- Please don't fuss over missing the actual day- no real harm in spreading the festivities, I am waiting for my gift from Bronwen, but she has excelled herself this time, it is in the post, and tracked. I must look it up!
> It was a quiet day- doctor's visit, and my friend Anne brought me cake- (a scrummy one with raspberry and white chocolate on top). Anne is the one I knitted the Gansey/cardigan for.
> I hope to make another visit to the doctor, the allergic reaction is not settling and is so painful at night, which coupled with the numbness makes for pretty miserable. Either Monday or Tuesday, but I will be ringing first thing in the morning.


Sending prayers that the allergic reaction soon clears. Good idea to go see the dr. again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you heard from Bronwen. Anne's cake sounds amazing! I remember Fan's gift too.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the allergic reaction. Hope the doctor can help.


I am skimming and not commenting much. Forgot to tell you glad you had a good trip! So nice to get to see family for good events!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam I hope you slept as soundly as I did last night. I just got up at a little after 9 a.m. Back feeling much better and feel chipper!


So glad your back is better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


They look delicious!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the new upcoming job. I hope you enjoy it. How is your shoulder doing? We've missed you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam we got zip from our tomatoes this year. Very disappointed. I so want to put up some tomatoes and some green beans. Guess I'll have to go to a farmers market for both. :sm13: :sm13:


thewren said:


> canned tomatoes are great. we always have stewed tomatoes with mac and cheese. so many recipes you can use them in. i don't think our tomatoes are going to do anything - i keep telling them they can't plant tomatoes in the same spot year after year - even adding fertilizer to the dirt doesn't help. it doesn't look as though they have grown at all since Gary planted them. --- sam


 :sm13:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


Pretty flowers, beautiful Caitlin!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, hope new job is better staffed. Nursing is hard enough without the pressure of understaffing.


And is becoming a common problem in nursing homes around here. When funds get short, staffing is the first thing that gets cut, and it's the residents that suffer for it.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations on the new upcoming job. I hope you enjoy it. How is your shoulder doing? We've missed you!


I am very excited about it, will have a lot to learn. Shoulder is doing much better, just some muscle soreness from it being weak and working


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, are Sierra puffballs are huge. I, also, use to brown them in butter. Yum.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This happened yesterday along the river tees about 20 minutes from me . Luckily it didn't last long and caused no damage


Glad no damage. Scary.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you had nice trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Been very busy lately, especially since starting back to work. Came back to a mess. Short staffed like crazy with no end in sight. Ended up applying for and accepting an offer for new job at a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit. Starting in 3 weeks. Time for a change.
> Will try and comment more later.


So glad to hear from you! We have been missing you and wondering how you were doing. Congratulations on the new job.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> canned tomatoes are great. we always have stewed tomatoes with mac and cheese. so many recipes you can use them in. i don't think our tomatoes are going to do anything - i keep telling them they can't plant tomatoes in the same spot year after year - even adding fertilizer to the dirt doesn't help. it doesn't look as though they have grown at all since Gary planted them. --- sam


Our 2 tomato plants have given us 2 yellow tomatoes, and about 12 grape tomatoes. Now they are pretty well dead. They didn't grow much either. Planted in almost the same place as previous years, when they have grown taller than I am.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am finally caught up. After yesterdays trip to Michigan to visit our friends, today we went south and visited DH's sister. Nice visit! She sent home goodies. Blackberry freezer jam, and strawberry/blueberry freezer jam!!! And 2 different little loaves of zucchini bread. One is cinnamon, and I can't remember the other flavor. She is doing well. Tuesday she will scatter her DH's ashes as per his wishes. I know she is lonely, but keeps busy with friends and the several senior centers that she goes to. She makes home made ice cream for the pot lucks. Her DH started it, and after he passed, they asked her to please keep up the tradition he started. We got to sample the vanilla with Snickers candy bar chunks in it. She had made bbq pork and deviled eggs for us with potato chips (crisps) and the ice cream was dessert. They have gotten a lot more rain than we have, and were getting a storm shortly before we got there. Part of her road was slightly flooded, but had drained away by the time we left to come home. 

I am hoping to have the energy to get something done around here tomorrow, then I have therapy Tuesday morning again.

Forgot to mention that the lady we saw on Saturday also has essential tremors, but way worse than I am. Even her legs shake. She is walking with a cane, and they do not leave her alone. She fell again the other day in the kitchen. Bruised but not hurt otherwise, coffee cup landed right side up, but coffee everywhere. So thankful she wasn't hurt. When we saw them last fall, she was walking with a cane because she was unsteady, but otherwise was healthy to her/our knowledge. They are building a new home, so she goes with her DH when he goes to supervise the builders, or stays home when their DD comes to do some yard work or packing for them. I was amazed and not pleased to see how far she has declined.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Been very busy lately, especially since starting back to work. Came back to a mess. Short staffed like crazy with no end in sight. Ended up applying for and accepting an offer for new job at a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit. Starting in 3 weeks. Time for a change.
> Will try and comment more later.


Congratulations on your new job , hope you are really happy there when you start


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize England got tornadoes. very brave of you to take the picture. --- sam


No not brave at all Sam , not me who took picture and they are very rare here but do happen , I remember one about 12 years ago that hit down in Birmingham I think and caused lots of damage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Interesting. I guess it's not the type of honey suckle that is common to us. I can't recall that mine had any berries.


I have 2 honey suckle in garden and they do get berries bright orange ones after flowering but they are not edible


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Morels are delicious, but there are two kinds and one is poisonous. If you are going to pick them, you must know what you are doing.


I've never eaten one; just heard alot about them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Been very busy lately, especially since starting back to work. Came back to a mess. Short staffed like crazy with no end in sight. Ended up applying for and accepting an offer for new job at a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit. Starting in 3 weeks. Time for a change.
> Will try and comment more later.


We've been wondering about you. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I can't sleep , not even slightly tired and it's now 3.20 am here , I've been listening to the storm raging outside . The trees have been dancing about for the last couple of hours and the rain was torrential but it seems to be slowing down now , hoping the tomatoes and cucumbers are ok as I was just out there earlier on admiring how many were growing


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry to hear of your friend's DB. You have me exhausted! Loved your photos, and glad you are safe after your close encounters! Now, rest!


Thank you. 
Lol! Today I only cleaned the kitchen, transplanted 3 plants, put laundry away, and got everything ready for David to leave in the morning. I'm so glad that we were safe too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers that the allergic reaction soon clears. Good idea to go see the dr. again.


Bandaged and in a neck collar now.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bandaged and in a neck collar now.


Have I missed something Julie?
Who's in a neck collar, surely not you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kiwifrau is right...what's with the neck collar Julie???


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> one thing we always did when we were canning - as we took the jars out of the pressure cooker we turned them upside down and stood them on their lids. we rarely had any that did not seal. --- sam


With the glass lids & rubber rings you were supposed to turn them upside down but with the new snap lids you leave them upright & the metal lid "snaps"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is s picture of the type of puffball s I see they are lovely and white about the size of a football . I know they come in a more Brown colour and a bit misshapen too ,


We have nothing like that here. The puff balls we have are only an inch or two around


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> when we made lime pickles that is what we did. we actually had the jars in the over to stay hot and boiled the lids. fill the hot jar with pickles put the hot lid on and the screw cap and stand them upside down on their lids. we used to count the pops as the jars sealed. they are a delightful pickle. --- sam


I've never heard of lime pickles. Are they pickled lime or lime flavoured?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Some types are, others not. Do a google search of puffballs and you will see many different species, among them the deadly Amanita. I don't know enough about choosing mushrooms to dare doing my own hunting.


My DH does pick one kind. There are apparently others but he only gets the ones that are white with brownish underside. I don't really like the wild ones, they are very watery


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This happened yesterday along the river tees about 20 minutes from me . Luckily it didn't last long and caused no damage


Scary! I'm glad it didn't touchdown.
We are under a severe storm warning right now????DH thought hay would finally be dry enough to bale tomorrow, now it's raining again???? I was thinking about heading to bed but now it's crashing & banging


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Slice , season and grill . Or cut top of scoop out and stuff with whatever and bake in oven


So did you pick the ones you saw?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, things need rotating so the soil doesn't get depleted. We kept a garden map to make sure things got moved around.


I do that too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am surprised I've never heard of them.


They have been around here for about 10 yrs & just recently people are getting more fruit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> And is becoming a common problem in nursing homes around here. When funds get short, staffing is the first thing that gets cut, and it's the residents that suffer for it.


Here too, it's always the hands on staff that gets cut, never the paper pushers????
I hope you like the new job


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can't sleep , not even slightly tired and it's now 3.20 am here , I've been listening to the storm raging outside . The trees have been dancing about for the last couple of hours and the rain was torrential but it seems to be slowing down now , hoping the tomatoes and cucumbers are ok as I was just out there earlier on admiring how many were growing


I hope you get some sleep.
I was thinking of heading to bed but the storm is getting worse but only 10:30 here.
The GKs had a great time at the lake with all their cousins & we had a good visit with some if the younger ones we don't see often. It was a nice day but I'm beat.
The GKs were to come tomorrow but DS called would I just keep them overnight so I've got them bathed & off to bed. I think they were to sleep in 30 seconds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, did you make dills? If you do more you should try throwing in a few carrots or yellow beans, my family loves those. I make filled carrots by themselves & sometimes jars with cucumbers, carrots & yellow beans


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Have I missed something Julie?
> Who's in a neck collar, surely not you!


Yes, me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kiwifrau is right...what's with the neck collar Julie???


The doctor agrees with me that my motorbike accident at 23 years old is catching up with me- so we are stretching my neck in the hopes I get the feeling back in my hands.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh come on Julie, why do this when you are already in pain from your hip operation.

Well why not I guess, but have to admire your strength to be doing this now.

Edit: just see the reason why now, oh dear then I truly hopes this helps by doing this.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like I'm the only one online, so will try to get some more sleep, should say beauty sleep, lol!

Have a great day/evening everyone. Nighty Night.

2.15am ????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh come on Julie, why do this when you are already in pain from your hip operation.
> 
> Well why not I guess, but have to admire your strength to be doing this now.
> 
> Edit: just see the reason why now, oh dear then I truly hopes this helps by doing this.


Lynnette, I am hoping it does help. I just had a call from the 'Rehab' nurse, she will come tomorrow to change my dressing about 11-30. I am just glad we are doing something positive about the allergic reaction. I go back to the doctor Friday. I seriously want my hands to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Looks like I'm the only one online, so will try to get some more sleep, should say beauty sleep, lol!
> 
> Have a great day/evening everyone. Nighty Night.
> 
> 2.15am ????????????


Sleep well!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lynnette, I am hoping it does help. I just had a call from the 'Rehab' nurse, she will come tomorrow to change my dressing about 11-30. I am just glad we are doing something positive about the allergic reaction. I go back to the doctor Friday. I seriously want my hands to work.


Well I would too. Are you able to knit?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well I would too. Are you able to knit?


No, not to the standard I expect- can barely complete a row.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh dear that's really grim. Then I wish you a speedy recovery Julie, didn't realize it was that bad. Chin up as my Mother would say, it will be better one day.

Now I'm really off to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear that's really grim. Then I wish you a speedy recovery Julie, didn't realize it was that bad. Chin up as my Mother would say, it will be better one day.
> 
> Now I'm really off to bed.


It definitely is 'chin up'.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

No, you are not the only one up. It is not yet 2 AM so I still have a bit to go. I am most definitely a night owl. Strange thing is that I feel better late at night than I do in the morning. Seems strange to me but that is the way it is.
We had a scary situation this morning that fortunately turned out good. As you may know, we have a much loved cat named Zach. This morning I realized that I hadn't seen Zach and that is a bit unusual. I called for him as he usually comes when he is called but no luck. I search the house. checking his favorite hiding place and still no Zach. About this time our grandson, his wife and child came over so I put them to work looking under the beds, etc. and again no luck. I was about in tears as I really love my kitty.
I had gotten a piece of my neighbor's mail mixed in mine so I asked Tony if he would take it over. Tony decided that while he was outside he is check out around the house. He found Zach under the porch outside the back door. Zach was fine but mad that he had to be pulled out from under the porch. He was very thirsty too. I had gone out the back door to look at a porch the neighbor had built and I didn't see him sneak out behind me. He doesn't sleep the night in the same place very often so I didn't miss him when I went to bed. I was so happy to find my furbaby. You can be sure that I will be more careful when I go out from now on. By the way, it was over 100 today so it was not a good day for a house cat with very long fur to be outside.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would just as soon stay out of the spa. i have decided not to go - i just don't feel strong enough. and two weeks is a long time to be out of my comfort zone. now i have to work up the nerve to call wendell and tell him - he will argue and have a hundred reasons why it will be ok while i am there. --- sam


Unfortunate that you need to say no but I do think it is wise. Likely hard for Wendell to realise how unwell you have been and that is very slow to pick up again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I am way behind so won't comment (well I'll see how well I do!). 
Couple I'd busy days for Maryanne. Family afternoon yesterday, after church and a supposedly quick trip to Aldi. What a shame David found them! Went in for a $80 food processor and over $600 later left. Well the things were cheap weren't they? Hopefully he will use them now. So out for 13 hours yesterday. 
Trying hard to make progress on bears for the exhibition that goes up next Monday so needing to restrict internet time. 
And then took Maryanne out for lunch to the Pancake Kitchen. Got a voucher which included a savoury or sweet pancake ( we both got the German with bacon, krnasky, tomatoe, eggs as well as pancakes with whipped butter and maple syrup), plus a drink, and it allowed a half carafe of moscato so I figured may as well get full use of my money and get that rather than just a glass or a coffee. So we had a coffee later. 
And then came to the community centre a few hours early rather than go back home. So have caught up with much of the internetting other than the TP. ANd now time to start my bear and then discuss how to display our items.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So did you pick the ones you saw?


No , would be a waste of time there is only me who likes mushrooms which is funny as I'm the fussy eater in my house ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am finally caught up. After yesterdays trip to Michigan to visit our friends, today we went south and visited DH's sister. Nice visit! She sent home goodies. Blackberry freezer jam, and strawberry/blueberry freezer jam!!! And 2 different little loaves of zucchini bread. One is cinnamon, and I can't remember the other flavor. She is doing well. Tuesday she will scatter her DH's ashes as per his wishes. I know she is lonely, but keeps busy with friends and the several senior centers that she goes to. She makes home made ice cream for the pot lucks. Her DH started it, and after he passed, they asked her to please keep up the tradition he started. We got to sample the vanilla with Snickers candy bar chunks in it. She had made bbq pork and deviled eggs for us with potato chips (crisps) and the ice cream was dessert. They have gotten a lot more rain than we have, and were getting a storm shortly before we got there. Part of her road was slightly flooded, but had drained away by the time we left to come home.
> 
> I am hoping to have the energy to get something done around here tomorrow, then I have therapy Tuesday morning again.
> 
> Forgot to mention that the lady we saw on Saturday also has essential tremors, but way worse than I am. Even her legs shake. She is walking with a cane, and they do not leave her alone. She fell again the other day in the kitchen. Bruised but not hurt otherwise, coffee cup landed right side up, but coffee everywhere. So thankful she wasn't hurt. When we saw them last fall, she was walking with a cane because she was unsteady, but otherwise was healthy to her/our knowledge. They are building a new home, so she goes with her DH when he goes to supervise the builders, or stays home when their DD comes to do some yard work or packing for them. I was amazed and not pleased to see how far she has declined.


Oh no sorry to hear about your friend , must be worrisome for you to see her decline so rapidly . Maybe there are different situations like is she a lot older and maybe weaker and that is why it's affected her so badly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lynnette, I am hoping it does help. I just had a call from the 'Rehab' nurse, she will come tomorrow to change my dressing about 11-30. I am just glad we are doing something positive about the allergic reaction. I go back to the doctor Friday. I seriously want my hands to work.


Sorry to hear that your hands are not getting any better Julie, hope the collar helps . I have a friend who hates hospitals as she says people go in to get one problem sorted and come out with another problem . Think in your case it's true . 
So how is your hip , doing well I hope


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My pickles....yes I am proud of them....LOLOL....hope they taste as good as they are looking!!!


They look good! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel like doing a sit in if not!


I dont blame you.... I will read on and see how if you have doctor again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DDIL just sent this photo of Caitlin and I thought it was so gorgeous I just had to share! Don't know who's garden she's in, but they are beautiful flowers.


Aaww she is just adorable, gosh she is growing up. Lovely garden too. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Been very busy lately, especially since starting back to work. Came back to a mess. Short staffed like crazy with no end in sight. Ended up applying for and accepting an offer for new job at a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit. Starting in 3 weeks. Time for a change.
> Will try and comment more later.


Good to see you back Nikki. Good luck with the new job.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm finally caught up. Yesterday afternoon, five of us went to the local garden gallery. They were having a wine tasting and jazz festival. What a great time we had. There were several wineries there so we had a chance to meet the newest to the Niagara area. Some wines were better than others but you can't win them all. We then went to an Italian restaurant for dinner. The food was delicious and far too much. I brought half mine home. I'm off now to a book sale. Back later. I hope you all have a great day.


Sounds like a perfect afternoon and evening. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think my night owl nights are over with angelam.  now i debate - it nine o'clock too early to go to bed or should i stay up a little bit longer. i like being in bed by ten o'clock these nights. and i fall asleep almost right away. i think i have turned into a wimp. --- sam


Not a wimp at all.... so glad you are sleeping better. :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! They are adorable until they get mad, then they can sure raise a ruckus, we had one above us all night a couple years ago it Rob Roy, and it I think our tent was too close to it's home because it sat above us and gave us what-for all night. :sm23:


 :sm24: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This happened yesterday along the river tees about 20 minutes from me . Luckily it didn't last long and caused no damage


Oh golly! 
:sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Been very busy lately, especially since starting back to work. Came back to a mess. Short staffed like crazy with no end in sight. Ended up applying for and accepting an offer for new job at a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit. Starting in 3 weeks. Time for a change.
> Will try and comment more later.


Good to hear from you again... good luck with the new job. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lynnette, I am hoping it does help. I just had a call from the 'Rehab' nurse, she will come tomorrow to change my dressing about 11-30. I am just glad we are doing something positive about the allergic reaction. I go back to the doctor Friday. I seriously want my hands to work.


I hope it all helps too. Sorry to hear you are still battling with your hands. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I am way behind so won't comment (well I'll see how well I do!).
> Couple I'd busy days for Maryanne. Family afternoon yesterday, after church and a supposedly quick trip to Aldi. What a shame David found them! Went in for a $80 food processor and over $600 later left. Well the things were cheap weren't they? Hopefully he will use them now. So out for 13 hours yesterday.
> Trying hard to make progress on bears for the exhibition that goes up next Monday so needing to restrict internet time.
> And then took Maryanne out for lunch to the Pancake Kitchen. Got a voucher which included a savoury or sweet pancake ( we both got the German with bacon, krnasky, tomatoe, eggs as well as pancakes with whipped butter and maple syrup), plus a drink, and it allowed a half carafe of moscato so I figured may as well get full use of my money and get that rather than just a glass or a coffee. So we had a coffee later.
> And then came to the community centre a few hours early rather than go back home. So have caught up with much of the internetting other than the TP. ANd now time to start my bear and then discuss how to display our items.


Golly that WAS a busy day for you! Well done at Aldi and I love the pancake kitchen.... :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes they are dill pickles. I'd love to do some of the carrots and yellow beans but would have to find them at a farmers market first.
I'm hoping to find some green beans and tomatoes as our pitiful garden didn't do much at all this year.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, did you make dills? If you do more you should try throwing in a few carrots or yellow beans, my family loves those. I make filled carrots by themselves & sometimes jars with cucumbers, carrots & yellow beans


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So possibly a pinched nerve then. I sure hope it return (the feeling) soon. Strange how it just now after the surgery has started.


Lurker 2 said:


> The doctor agrees with me that my motorbike accident at 23 years old is catching up with me- so we are stretching my neck in the hopes I get the feeling back in my hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that your hands are not getting any better Julie, hope the collar helps . I have a friend who hates hospitals as she says people go in to get one problem sorted and come out with another problem . Think in your case it's true .
> So how is your hip , doing well I hope


I think a lot of the problem Sonja- goes back to that old motorbike injury- and the shake up it gave my spine. I have had a graunch in my neck for decades. The other operation I had in 2010 put out a nerve much lower down.
The hip itself is good. thank heavens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope it all helps too. Sorry to hear you are still battling with your hands. :sm19:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So possibly a pinched nerve then. I sure hope it return (the feeling) soon. Strange how it just now after the surgery has started.


Not that surprising, it is an odd position for me, two hours with my head to the right. If the collar doesn't work doctor is talking of an MRI.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The doctor agrees with me that my motorbike accident at 23 years old is catching up with me- so we are stretching my neck in the hopes I get the feeling back in my hands.


Oh my! Hang in there, dear. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes they are dill pickles. I'd love to do some of the carrots and yellow beans but would have to find them at a farmers market first.
> I'm hoping to find some green beans and tomatoes as our pitiful garden didn't do much at all this year.


I used to make squash pickles (yellow squash and zucchini) using the bread and butter pickle recipe. So good!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn, happy that Zach is found! I know how it feels when they are MIA.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marilyn, happy that Zach is found! I know how it feels when they are MIA.


I expect Zach is glad to be home as well. Lucky fourlegger that.
Julie, thinking positive thoughts and wondering if a consult with a chiropracter or physical therapist might also be in order after your MRI. Actually, wishing that you would quickly see positive results with the soft collar and none of the rest would be necessary.
Thinking of you, Sam, this AM and hoping you had a good breakfast without stomach upset. Hoping you will rapidly gain strength.
Celebrating Pioneer day today. It is going to be another really hot one so glad I am watching the parade on TV, not sitting on the side of a street.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The doctor agrees with me that my motorbike accident at 23 years old is catching up with me- so we are stretching my neck in the hopes I get the feeling back in my hands.


Hope it works. I seems odd to me that this would show up at this time all of a sudden.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> No, you are not the only one up. It is not yet 2 AM so I still have a bit to go. I am most definitely a night owl. Strange thing is that I feel better late at night than I do in the morning. Seems strange to me but that is the way it is.
> We had a scary situation this morning that fortunately turned out good. As you may know, we have a much loved cat named Zach. This morning I realized that I hadn't seen Zach and that is a bit unusual. I called for him as he usually comes when he is called but no luck. I search the house. checking his favorite hiding place and still no Zach. About this time our grandson, his wife and child came over so I put them to work looking under the beds, etc. and again no luck. I was about in tears as I really love my kitty.
> I had gotten a piece of my neighbor's mail mixed in mine so I asked Tony if he would take it over. Tony decided that while he was outside he is check out around the house. He found Zach under the porch outside the back door. Zach was fine but mad that he had to be pulled out from under the porch. He was very thirsty too. I had gone out the back door to look at a porch the neighbor had built and I didn't see him sneak out behind me. He doesn't sleep the night in the same place very often so I didn't miss him when I went to bed. I was so happy to find my furbaby. You can be sure that I will be more careful when I go out from now on. By the way, it was over 100 today so it was not a good day for a house cat with very long fur to be outside.


So glad Zach was found safe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no sorry to hear about your friend , must be worrisome for you to see her decline so rapidly . Maybe there are different situations like is she a lot older and maybe weaker and that is why it's affected her so badly


Yes, Lynne is about 15 years older than I am. She has been in pretty good health, except for a heart attack a couple of years ago, until now. Very concerning. And to add to concern for her, is concern for me, as that is what I have been diagnosed with. I pray that it does not progress that fast for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to make squash pickles (yellow squash and zucchini) using the bread and butter pickle recipe. So good!


That would be different. I wonder if it would work with my refrigerator pickle recipe that taste like bread and butter pickles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be different. I wonder if it would work with my refrigerator pickle recipe that taste like bread and butter pickles.


I feel sure it would.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a lot of the problem Sonja- goes back to that old motorbike injury- and the shake up it gave my spine. I have had a graunch in my neck for decades. The other operation I had in 2010 put out a nerve much lower down.
> The hip itself is good. thank heavens.


Glad the hip is ok and hopefully the collar will sort out the hands


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I expect Zach is glad to be home as well. Lucky fourlegger that.
> Julie, thinking positive thoughts and wondering if a consult with a chiropracter or physical therapist might also be in order after your MRI. Actually, wishing that you would quickly see positive results with the soft collar and none of the rest would be necessary.
> Thinking of you, Sam, this AM and hoping you had a good breakfast without stomach upset. Hoping you will rapidly gain strength.
> Celebrating Pioneer day today. It is going to be another really hot one so glad I am watching the parade on TV, not sitting on the side of a street.


Happy Pioneer day Joyce, do you make a special meal for today ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, Lynne is about 15 years older than I am. She has been in pretty good health, except for a heart attack a couple of years ago, until now. Very concerning. And to add to concern for her, is concern for me, as that is what I have been diagnosed with. I pray that it does not progress that fast for me.


I'm praying right there next to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bandaged and in a neck collar now.


Oh dear!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Scary! I'm glad it didn't touchdown.
> We are under a severe storm warning right now????DH thought hay would finally be dry enough to bale tomorrow, now it's raining again???? I was thinking about heading to bed but now it's crashing & banging


You have been so wet this summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> No, you are not the only one up. It is not yet 2 AM so I still have a bit to go. I am most definitely a night owl. Strange thing is that I feel better late at night than I do in the morning. Seems strange to me but that is the way it is.
> We had a scary situation this morning that fortunately turned out good. As you may know, we have a much loved cat named Zach. This morning I realized that I hadn't seen Zach and that is a bit unusual. I called for him as he usually comes when he is called but no luck. I search the house. checking his favorite hiding place and still no Zach. About this time our grandson, his wife and child came over so I put them to work looking under the beds, etc. and again no luck. I was about in tears as I really love my kitty.
> I had gotten a piece of my neighbor's mail mixed in mine so I asked Tony if he would take it over. Tony decided that while he was outside he is check out around the house. He found Zach under the porch outside the back door. Zach was fine but mad that he had to be pulled out from under the porch. He was very thirsty too. I had gone out the back door to look at a porch the neighbor had built and I didn't see him sneak out behind me. He doesn't sleep the night in the same place very often so I didn't miss him when I went to bed. I was so happy to find my furbaby. You can be sure that I will be more careful when I go out from now on. By the way, it was over 100 today so it was not a good day for a house cat with very long fur to be outside.


That's horrible scare but a great outcome. Silly kitty, yes, definitely too hot for a house cat, let alone a long haired one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I am way behind so won't comment (well I'll see how well I do!).
> Couple I'd busy days for Maryanne. Family afternoon yesterday, after church and a supposedly quick trip to Aldi. What a shame David found them! Went in for a $80 food processor and over $600 later left. Well the things were cheap weren't they? Hopefully he will use them now. So out for 13 hours yesterday.
> Trying hard to make progress on bears for the exhibition that goes up next Monday so needing to restrict internet time.
> And then took Maryanne out for lunch to the Pancake Kitchen. Got a voucher which included a savoury or sweet pancake ( we both got the German with bacon, krnasky, tomatoe, eggs as well as pancakes with whipped butter and maple syrup), plus a drink, and it allowed a half carafe of moscato so I figured may as well get full use of my money and get that rather than just a glass or a coffee. So we had a coffee later.
> And then came to the community centre a few hours early rather than go back home. So have caught up with much of the internetting other than the TP. ANd now time to start my bear and then discuss how to display our items.


Sounds like a good day all around. Well, hopefully David got everything he needed then. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy Pioneer day Joyce, do you make a special meal for today ?


Treating ourselves to lunch out in a restaurant. Then trying to find a planer or spokeshave to fix the warped shed door. Always glad for a day off for celebration of the settlement of this area by some very courageous pioneers. I would not have liked to walk from Missouri across Nebraska and Wyoming walking and pulling a handcart or driving oxen, but they had no choice as the governor of Missouri had ordered that as a people they were to be exterminated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not that surprising, it is an odd position for me, two hours with my head to the right. If the collar doesn't work doctor is talking of an MRI.


I hope the collar works, and hopefully it's nothing new, just the old motorbike injury and easily fixed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:



> Yes, Lynne is about 15 years older than I am. She has been in pretty good health, except for a heart attack a couple of years ago, until now. Very concerning. And to add to concern for her, is concern for me, as that is what I have been diagnosed with. I pray that it does not progress that fast for me.


I hope it doesn't progress fast either. Has to be so sad to see her deteriorated so quickly.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope it doesn't progress fast either. Has to be so sad to see her deteriorated so quickly.


Hoping it stays stable for you and that some of the newer medications can be used to help you feel better and halt its progress. Prayers this will happen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Treating ourselves to lunch out in a restaurant. Then trying to find a planer or spokeshave to fix the warped shed door. Always glad for a day off for celebration of the settlement of this area by some very courageous pioneers. I would not have liked to walk from Missouri across Nebraska and Wyoming walking and pulling a handcart or driving oxen, but they had no choice as the governor of Missouri had ordered that as a people they were to be exterminated.


We have hiked some of the trail here and in Nebraska, the Scottsbluff Monument is part of the trail and let me tell you, it's hard enough on foot in decent hiking shoes and stuff, I always am in awe that they made it over those trails with children in tow, carts, and wagons. They were indeed hearty stock and determined, and the Utah landscape isn't exactly easy trekking either.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news nikki. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Pretty much, will be a good year before I get all of my strength and range of motion completely back, but much better than before


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Treating ourselves to lunch out in a restaurant. Then trying to find a planer or spokeshave to fix the warped shed door. Always glad for a day off for celebration of the settlement of this area by some very courageous pioneers. I would not have liked to walk from Missouri across Nebraska and Wyoming walking and pulling a handcart or driving oxen, but they had no choice as the governor of Missouri had ordered that as a people they were to be exterminated.


I think all the settlers were pretty brave people. DHs grandfather came from London England, a city boy & chopped out a homestead, even delivered his first born in a huge snowstorm & how the woman did it is beyond comprehension.

I didn't realize the Mormons had that level of discrimination


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think ours are going to do much either. why do you suppose yours did not do much? they love sun and hot weather. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam we got zip from our tomatoes this year. Very disappointed. I so want to put up some tomatoes and some green beans. Guess I'll have to go to a farmers market for both. :sm13: :sm13:
> 
> :sm13:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can't plant tomatoes in the same spot year after year. you need to put them in a different spot next year - someplace they have never been. ---
sam



tami_ohio said:


> Our 2 tomato plants have given us 2 yellow tomatoes, and about 12 grape tomatoes. Now they are pretty well dead. They didn't grow much either. Planted in almost the same place as previous years, when they have grown taller than I am.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Treating ourselves to lunch out in a restaurant. Then trying to find a planer or spokeshave to fix the warped shed door. Always glad for a day off for celebration of the settlement of this area by some very courageous pioneers. I would not have liked to walk from Missouri across Nebraska and Wyoming walking and pulling a handcart or driving oxen, but they had no choice as the governor of Missouri had ordered that as a people they were to be exterminated.


I did not know they were persecuted, I can't begin to imagine what it must have been like , hard enough for fit healthy people but there must also have been old and very young with them too ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did they bandage and why are you in a neck collar? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Bandaged and in a neck collar now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they snap upside down also. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> With the glass lids & rubber rings you were supposed to turn them upside down but with the new snap lids you leave them upright & the metal lid "snaps"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I hope the collar works magic. I know a lady who practiced as a massage therapist but she was taught what she called "nerve work" by an old woman our old doctor called a witch doctor????, anyway she did amazing work with pinched nerves. I wish you had access to someone like that. For you not to be able to knit must be driving you crazy as it's such a big part of your day. I'm glad there hip is healing well.

Tami, so sad your friends illness is progressing so rapidly. I hope you are stressing for nothing, my friend has had essential tremors n her hands for at least 15 years & refuses to take the meds for it as she says they make her feel like she's in a fog & really hasn't progressed much. She cannot write legibly & had to quit work as a lab tech as seeing her coming at a patient with a needle was beyond scary???? But otherwise is OK. 

Marily, I'm glad you cat turned up, silly pets can sure give us a scare when they disappear 

We had a very wild night here (& not in a good way????????). It stormed for hours. DH wanted to cry when he looked in the rain gauge this morning, 2.1 inches???? Just what we didn't need. The sun is shining this morning but I think I would sink to my backside if I went in the garden.

The GKs must have really worn themselves out yesterday, GD slept til 9:00 & at 9:30 GS is still out. I hope they need a quiet day as I spent most of the night listening to the storm so am not too ambitious today


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> they snap upside down also. --- sam


It says on the box to let them seal upright.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will ask phyllis for the recipe we used to use when we made them. i made so many i didn't have to look at the directions. i thought we used regular garden lime - now i'm not sure. phyllis wasn't home but i left a message. hopefully she can find the recipe. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of lime pickles. Are they pickled lime or lime flavoured?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will ask phyllis for the recipe we used to use when we made them. i made so many i didn't have to look at the directions. i thought we used regular garden lime - now i'm not sure. phyllis wasn't home but i left a message. hopefully she can find the recipe. --- sam


My mom made some sweet/sour green tomato pickles that were soaked in an alum brine. They were translucent and very crisp.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad it turned out well marilyn - we do worry about our fur babies. right now i have two fur babies in the house - snow white kitty is asleep right behind me on the bed and receses kitty is asleep on top of the kitchen cupboards. i had gary take my litter box away - so i let some of the cats in during the day but they are always put out at night. they all sleep in the barn. --- sam



Railyn said:


> No, you are not the only one up. It is not yet 2 AM so I still have a bit to go. I am most definitely a night owl. Strange thing is that I feel better late at night than I do in the morning. Seems strange to me but that is the way it is.
> We had a scary situation this morning that fortunately turned out good. As you may know, we have a much loved cat named Zach. This morning I realized that I hadn't seen Zach and that is a bit unusual. I called for him as he usually comes when he is called but no luck. I search the house. checking his favorite hiding place and still no Zach. About this time our grandson, his wife and child came over so I put them to work looking under the beds, etc. and again no luck. I was about in tears as I really love my kitty.
> I had gotten a piece of my neighbor's mail mixed in mine so I asked Tony if he would take it over. Tony decided that while he was outside he is check out around the house. He found Zach under the porch outside the back door. Zach was fine but mad that he had to be pulled out from under the porch. He was very thirsty too. I had gone out the back door to look at a porch the neighbor had built and I didn't see him sneak out behind me. He doesn't sleep the night in the same place very often so I didn't miss him when I went to bed. I was so happy to find my furbaby. You can be sure that I will be more careful when I go out from now on. By the way, it was over 100 today so it was not a good day for a house cat with very long fur to be outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh my! Hang in there, dear. Sending positive thoughts.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I expect Zach is glad to be home as well. Lucky fourlegger that.
> Julie, thinking positive thoughts and wondering if a consult with a chiropracter or physical therapist might also be in order after your MRI. Actually, wishing that you would quickly see positive results with the soft collar and none of the rest would be necessary.
> Thinking of you, Sam, this AM and hoping you had a good breakfast without stomach upset. Hoping you will rapidly gain strength.
> Celebrating Pioneer day today. It is going to be another really hot one so glad I am watching the parade on TV, not sitting on the side of a street.


Thanks Joyce- I'll have to see how the exchequer holds out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are there medications available that might slow it down or even cure it? your is going to stay stable just where it is - i have just told the powers that be. hope you energy improves also. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Yes, Lynne is about 15 years older than I am. She has been in pretty good health, except for a heart attack a couple of years ago, until now. Very concerning. And to add to concern for her, is concern for me, as that is what I have been diagnosed with. I pray that it does not progress that fast for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it works. I seems odd to me that this would show up at this time all of a sudden.


Not really- I had 2 hours in a position I would not normally be comfortable in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad the hip is ok and hopefully the collar will sort out the hands


Thanks, and I hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope the collar works, and hopefully it's nothing new, just the old motorbike injury and easily fixed.


Hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did they bandage and why are you in a neck collar? --- sam


Bandaged the skin on my leg where I have the allergic reaction, because it is all blistered and weeping. Neck collar to try and sort out my hands.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG folks! Yes, I am bragging! Just ate some of my dill pickles and they were delicious! Also, went to local farmers market and came home with tomatoes to can hopefully later today. Hoping to do some green beans later in the week. Got some homemade yogurt going this morning and it will be ready (hopefully) tomorrow. DH has started calling me pioneer woman....LOL! Haven't done this stuff in years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope the collar works magic. I know a lady who practiced as a massage therapist but she was taught what she called "nerve work" by an old woman our old doctor called a witch doctor????, anyway she did amazing work with pinched nerves. I wish you had access to someone like that. For you not to be able to knit must be driving you crazy as it's such a big part of your day. I'm glad there hip is healing well.
> 
> Tami, so sad your friends illness is progressing so rapidly. I hope you are stressing for nothing, my friend has had essential tremors n her hands for at least 15 years & refuses to take the meds for it as she says they make her feel like she's in a fog & really hasn't progressed much. She cannot write legibly & had to quit work as a lab tech as seeing her coming at a patient with a needle was beyond scary???? But otherwise is OK.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie- you got it in one.

So sorry about the rain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those sound yummy. I'd love to pickle some veggies but all the recipes call for sugar and I don't use sugar or sugar substitutes so if anyone has a recipe for veggies w/o sugar PLEASE let me know!



Sorlenna said:


> I used to make squash pickles (yellow squash and zucchini) using the bread and butter pickle recipe. So good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG folks! Yes, I am bragging! Just ate some of my dill pickles and they were delicious! Also, went to local farmers market and came home with tomatoes to can hopefully later today. Hoping to do some green beans later in the week. Got some homemade yogurt going this morning and it will be ready (hopefully) tomorrow. DH has started calling me pioneer woman....LOL! Haven't done this stuff in years!


 :sm24: Good on you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to what Flyty1n and Poledra said Tami. You are in my prayers.


flyty1n said:


> Hoping it stays stable for you and that some of the newer medications can be used to help you feel better and halt its progress. Prayers this will happen.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG folks! Yes, I am bragging! Just ate some of my dill pickles and they were delicious! Also, went to local farmers market and came home with tomatoes to can hopefully later today. Hoping to do some green beans later in the week. Got some homemade yogurt going this morning and it will be ready (hopefully) tomorrow. DH has started calling me pioneer woman....LOL! Haven't done this stuff in years!


Good for you. You deserve to be bragging. I think you are, indeed, deserving of the title, Pioneer Woman. My mother made homemade yogurt and it was so much better than any commercial one I can buy now. She also made great dill pickles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think we have had too much rain but who knows. Marianne has had a bumper crop. Perhaps the garden area isn't well drained enough. I'm trying to talk DH into clearing it out completely and try planting some for fall harvest.



thewren said:


> i don't think ours are going to do much either. why do you suppose yours did not do much? they love sun and hot weather. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have 2 honey suckle in garden and they do get berries bright orange ones after flowering but they are not edible


Now that you mention it, I do remember the orange berries. :sm12:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bandaged and in a neck collar now.


Why the neck collar? Did you injure yourself?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get some sleep.
> I was thinking of heading to bed but the storm is getting worse but only 10:30 here.
> The GKs had a great time at the lake with all their cousins & we had a good visit with some if the younger ones we don't see often. It was a nice day but I'm beat.
> The GKs were to come tomorrow but DS called would I just keep them overnight so I've got them bathed & off to bed. I think they were to sleep in 30 seconds.


I hope the storm has eased by now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The doctor agrees with me that my motorbike accident at 23 years old is catching up with me- so we are stretching my neck in the hopes I get the feeling back in my hands.


Does he think you have pinched a nerve?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> No, you are not the only one up. It is not yet 2 AM so I still have a bit to go. I am most definitely a night owl. Strange thing is that I feel better late at night than I do in the morning. Seems strange to me but that is the way it is.
> We had a scary situation this morning that fortunately turned out good. As you may know, we have a much loved cat named Zach. This morning I realized that I hadn't seen Zach and that is a bit unusual. I called for him as he usually comes when he is called but no luck. I search the house. checking his favorite hiding place and still no Zach. About this time our grandson, his wife and child came over so I put them to work looking under the beds, etc. and again no luck. I was about in tears as I really love my kitty.
> I had gotten a piece of my neighbor's mail mixed in mine so I asked Tony if he would take it over. Tony decided that while he was outside he is check out around the house. He found Zach under the porch outside the back door. Zach was fine but mad that he had to be pulled out from under the porch. He was very thirsty too. I had gone out the back door to look at a porch the neighbor had built and I didn't see him sneak out behind me. He doesn't sleep the night in the same place very often so I didn't miss him when I went to bed. I was so happy to find my furbaby. You can be sure that I will be more careful when I go out from now on. By the way, it was over 100 today so it was not a good day for a house cat with very long fur to be outside.


I'm very glad that you found Zach safe and sound.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm praying right there next to you.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope it doesn't progress fast either. Has to be so sad to see her deteriorated so quickly.


Thanks. Yes, it is. Other than some knee issues, oh, and cancer, she has been healthy and active. I know it is so hard for her not to be able to do things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping it stays stable for you and that some of the newer medications can be used to help you feel better and halt its progress. Prayers this will happen.


Thank you. Hoping it is much slower for me. At this point I'm not taking any for it, as I didn't like the side effects listed with what was prescribed and I am only bothered occasionally with it. The medication her dr. has her on has really made her tired and she doesn't think as clearly as she did. I don't need that at this point, and since I don't react like most people do to a lot of medications, I don't want to take anything I don't absolutely have to. My appointment with the neurologist was 2 weeks ago. I haven't shaken since.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can't plant tomatoes in the same spot year after year. you need to put them in a different spot next year - someplace they have never been. ---
> sam


As I am not the one who plants them, that is his problem! :sm02: I don't eat them. That is all the garden he plants anymore. I will try to remember to tell him not to plant them in the same place next year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope the collar works magic. I know a lady who practiced as a massage therapist but she was taught what she called "nerve work" by an old woman our old doctor called a witch doctor????, anyway she did amazing work with pinched nerves. I wish you had access to someone like that. For you not to be able to knit must be driving you crazy as it's such a big part of your day. I'm glad there hip is healing well.
> 
> Tami, so sad your friends illness is progressing so rapidly. I hope you are stressing for nothing, my friend has had essential tremors n her hands for at least 15 years & refuses to take the meds for it as she says they make her feel like she's in a fog & really hasn't progressed much. She cannot write legibly & had to quit work as a lab tech as seeing her coming at a patient with a needle was beyond scary???? But otherwise is OK.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am really trying not to let it bother me, and most times don't even think about it, but seeing Lynne like that was a real eye opener! Lynne is definitely in a fog from her meds. I sure understand why your friend had to quit work.

So sorry to hear how much rain you got over night, and that your DH has not been able to get the wheat or hay (can't remember which!) baled. This has been really wet year for you. Really, for us also, but we aren't complaining yet, as it hasn't really impacted our farmers much at this point.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> are there medications available that might slow it down or even cure it? your is going to stay stable just where it is - i have just told the powers that be. hope you energy improves also. --- sam


I think what is there is only controlling it, not slowing, and certainly not curing it. And you have a direct connection to the powers that be! Energy comes and goes, and is mostly due to the FM. Not bad today, but need to find my get up and go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not really- I had 2 hours in a position I would not normally be comfortable in.


That makes sense. I didn't think about that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG folks! Yes, I am bragging! Just ate some of my dill pickles and they were delicious! Also, went to local farmers market and came home with tomatoes to can hopefully later today. Hoping to do some green beans later in the week. Got some homemade yogurt going this morning and it will be ready (hopefully) tomorrow. DH has started calling me pioneer woman....LOL! Haven't done this stuff in years!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bandaged the skin on my leg where I have the allergic reaction, because it is all blistered and weeping. Neck collar to try and sort out my hands.


Is it definitely an allergic reaction Julie as that is what happened to my husband , his legs started to swell then blotches appeared followed by blisters and it was all the fluid trying to come out of his body


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto to what Flyty1n and Poledra said Tami. You are in my prayers.


Thanks!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

This is the breakfast bake I needed the bundt pan for. So far it seems to have worked in a 9x13 pan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Why the neck collar? Did you injure yourself?


decades ago, when I was 23 I had a motorbike accident, the top vertebrae have graunched for years(arthritis), and the nerve could have been pinched in the operation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Does he think you have pinched a nerve?


Hoping that is what it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That makes sense. I didn't think about that.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is it definitely an allergic reaction Julie as that is what happened to my husband , his legs started to swell then blotches appeared followed by blisters and it was all the fluid trying to come out of his body


yes quite sure- the instant the helper put the cream on my leg I knew there was trouble. If only she had asked first- previously I have only ever had it on my back. The swelling is a known reaction to surgery such as I have had.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is your leg? has it gone down any? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, and I hope so.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon Julie. You definitely need no more problems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alexis was supposedly taking the boys out for breakfast but instead she took them to the home of one of the women she works with. they arrived home sans breakfast but with a beagle/lab mix puppy. mommy and daddy are not happy. heidi says it is not going to stay and of course the boys are says yes. it will be interesting to see how the saga continues.

bailee go home saturday evening from her week in peru. she had a great time. the church does this every other year. they painted a building, help bible school. taught some english and made home visits. the adults of the church go on the off years and since bailee will be 18 next year she is hoping to go with the adults next july. she brought me a beautiful mug. she brought heidi and gary coffee. i said i would bring my peru mug over for coffee when they are having peru coffee. it really is a lovely cup. she was going to buy yarn but there was no one there. maybe next year. lol

love 70's today - really feels cold outside. to be cool most of the week. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is your leg? has it gone down any? --- sam


Getting much better Sam- I can bend the knee quite a bit more than I could.
I will see the nurse at half eleven.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope you feel better soon Julie. You definitely need no more problems.


Thank you, Mary- I really want to be able to knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> alexis was supposedly taking the boys out for breakfast but instead she took them to the home of one of the women she works with. they arrived home sans breakfast but with a beagle/lab mix puppy. mommy and daddy are not happy. heidi says it is not going to stay and of course the boys are says yes. it will be interesting to see how the saga continues.
> 
> bailee go home saturday evening from her week in peru. she had a great time. the church does this every other year. they painted a building, help bible school. taught some english and made home visits. the adults of the church go on the off years and since bailee will be 18 next year she is hoping to go with the adults next july. she brought me a beautiful mug. she brought heidi and gary coffee. i said i would bring my peru mug over for coffee when they are having peru coffee. it really is a lovely cup. she was going to buy yarn but there was no one there. maybe next year. lol
> 
> love 70's today - really feels cold outside. to be cool most of the week. --- sam


It will be interesting to hear what happens about the puppy.
Bailee is becoming quite the world traveler.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is the breakfast bake I needed the bundt pan for. So far it seems to have worked in a 9x13 pan


Looks good to me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Perhaps they brought the puppy home for Grandpa? It's a good mix!

I just got back from the doc's--bone density results are good! And so I don't need to do anything for about six months, when I'll go back for lab work to see how the vitamin D level is. So I'm happy about that.

I hope all others in need of healing are well on the way. Need to get to work now as I did laundry this morning and then the doc appointment so have to catch up.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Perhaps they brought the puppy home for Grandpa? It's a good mix!
> 
> I just got back from the doc's--bone density results are good! And so I don't need to do anything for about six months, when I'll go back for lab work to see how the vitamin D level is. So I'm happy about that.
> 
> ...


That's great news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always great to get good news like that sorlenna. i'm afraid not - grandpa does not want a puppy. i want one already housebroke. she is very cute and i agree - a good mix. but we have blanco and i don't think bringing in a new puppy is a good thing. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Perhaps they brought the puppy home for Grandpa? It's a good mix!
> 
> I just got back from the doc's--bone density results are good! And so I don't need to do anything for about six months, when I'll go back for lab work to see how the vitamin D level is. So I'm happy about that.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> alexis was supposedly taking the boys out for breakfast but instead she took them to the home of one of the women she works with. they arrived home sans breakfast but with a beagle/lab mix puppy. mommy and daddy are not happy. heidi says it is not going to stay and of course the boys are says yes. it will be interesting to see how the saga continues.
> 
> bailee go home saturday evening from her week in peru. she had a great time. the church does this every other year. they painted a building, help bible school. taught some english and made home visits. the adults of the church go on the off years and since bailee will be 18 next year she is hoping to go with the adults next july. she brought me a beautiful mug. she brought heidi and gary coffee. i said i would bring my peru mug over for coffee when they are having peru coffee. it really is a lovely cup. she was going to buy yarn but there was no one there. maybe next year. lol
> 
> love 70's today - really feels cold outside. to be cool most of the week. --- sam


Oh Oh! Has it been to visit you, yet? Glad Bailee is home again. How thoughtful of her to bring coffee and mug, and think to bring you yarn, even if she couldn't do that. Cool here, too. I am in jeans, and have been baking today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Getting much better Sam- I can bend the knee quite a bit more than I could.
> I will see the nurse at half eleven.


That's good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Perhaps they brought the puppy home for Grandpa? It's a good mix!
> 
> I just got back from the doc's--bone density results are good! And so I don't need to do anything for about six months, when I'll go back for lab work to see how the vitamin D level is. So I'm happy about that.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking!

Good news on the bone density results.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's always great to get good news like that sorlenna. i'm afraid not - grandpa does not want a puppy. i want one already housebroke. she is very cute and i agree - a good mix. but we have blanco and i don't think bringing in a new puppy is a good thing. --- sam


Oh, I didn't think about that--yes, house breaking is quite a job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG folks! Yes, I am bragging! Just ate some of my dill pickles and they were delicious! Also, went to local farmers market and came home with tomatoes to can hopefully later today. Hoping to do some green beans later in the week. Got some homemade yogurt going this morning and it will be ready (hopefully) tomorrow. DH has started calling me pioneer woman....LOL! Haven't done this stuff in years!


That's great Gwen, food we can ourselves is so much healthier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. Yes, it is. Other than some knee issues, oh, and cancer, she has been healthy and active. I know it is so hard for her not to be able to do things.


And frustrating for her as well, I'm sure, to not be able to do things should do perfectly fine so recently


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> alexis was supposedly taking the boys out for breakfast but instead she took them to the home of one of the women she works with. they arrived home sans breakfast but with a beagle/lab mix puppy. mommy and daddy are not happy. heidi says it is not going to stay and of course the boys are says yes. it will be interesting to see how the saga continues.
> 
> bailee go home saturday evening from her week in peru. she had a great time. the church does this every other year. they painted a building, help bible school. taught some english and made home visits. the adults of the church go on the off years and since bailee will be 18 next year she is hoping to go with the adults next july. she brought me a beautiful mug. she brought heidi and gary coffee. i said i would bring my peru mug over for coffee when they are having peru coffee. it really is a lovely cup. she was going to buy yarn but there was no one there. maybe next year. lol
> 
> love 70's today - really feels cold outside. to be cool most of the week. --- sam


Poor Heidi, she can't catch a break from puppies and kittens, can she? Will be interesting to see how it comes out in the end. 
That was extremely thoughtful of Bailey to even think to get you yarn, and the mug was a very nice gift.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, am feeling a bit out of sorts today. The jolt from the aborted plane trip has given my back some pain, and feeling achy all over. It's not the flu, just sore muscles on lower back from an injury many years ago. I have some good balm and heat pack on it and taking things easy.
When the going gets tough, the tough get crafting. Darth Vader is looking at me, so will work some more on cross stitching him today.
My attempt at ice skating back in 1981, ended up as ''arse skating''. I landed on my tailbone and slipped a disc, which has a touch of arthritis these days so it plays up if I overdo things. Oh the joys of aging!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, am feeling a bit out of sorts today. The jolt from the aborted plane trip has given my back some pain, and feeling achy all over. It's not the flu, just sore muscles on lower back from an injury many years ago. I have some good balm and heat pack on it and taking things easy.
> When the going gets tough, the tough get crafting. Darth Vader is looking at me, so will work some more on cross stitching him today.
> My attempt at ice skating back in 1981, ended up as ''arse skating''. I landed on my tailbone and slipped a disc, which has a touch of arthritis these days so it plays up if I overdo things. Oh the joys of aging!!


Oh the joys, indeed. I had the same experience with ice skating and ended up with a concussion (ice looked like a cracked hard boiled egg) so you can say I'm hard-headed and be very correct.

Sorry you are in pain. Hope the balm and patch fix you right up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

looks yummy for sure


tami_ohio said:


> This is the breakfast bake I needed the bundt pan for. So far it seems to have worked in a 9x13 pan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well now Sam you did say you wanted another dog.....but then you do need one already house broken and hopefully labrador sort.


thewren said:


> alexis was supposedly taking the boys out for breakfast but instead she took them to the home of one of the women she works with. they arrived home sans breakfast but with a beagle/lab mix puppy. mommy and daddy are not happy. heidi says it is not going to stay and of course the boys are says yes. it will be interesting to see how the saga continues.
> 
> bailee go home saturday evening from her week in peru. she had a great time. the church does this every other year. they painted a building, help bible school. taught some english and made home visits. the adults of the church go on the off years and since bailee will be 18 next year she is hoping to go with the adults next july. she brought me a beautiful mug. she brought heidi and gary coffee. i said i would bring my peru mug over for coffee when they are having peru coffee. it really is a lovely cup. she was going to buy yarn but there was no one there. maybe next year. lol
> 
> love 70's today - really feels cold outside. to be cool most of the week. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh the joys, indeed. I had the same experience with ice skating and ended up with a concussion (ice looked like a cracked hard boiled egg) so you can say I'm hard-headed and be very correct.
> 
> Sorry you are in pain. Hope the balm and patch fix you right up.


Oh that was way more serious than my accident! I was hanging onto a friends belt as he towed me around, then he let me loose and I fell. I didn't realise the skates just glide on the surface,I thought they dug right in and supported you. My balance has never been that great, and I proved it well and truly that day. 
I'll be ok it will just take a bit of time to right itself and settle down again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh that was way more serious than my accident! I was hanging onto a friends belt as he towed me around, then he let me loose and I fell. I didn't realise the skates just glide on the surface,I thought they dug right in and supported you. My balance has never been that great, and I proved it well and truly that day.
> I'll be ok it will just take a bit of time to right itself and settle down again.


Hope it does quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is the breakfast bake I needed the bundt pan for. So far it seems to have worked in a 9x13 pan


That looks so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> decades ago, when I was 23 I had a motorbike accident, the top vertebrae have graunched for years(arthritis), and the nerve could have been pinched in the operation.


Sorry to hear that. Hope the collar helps.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Breakfast bake looks very tasty, Tami. 

Julie, I am so sorry you are having all this extra pain. You'd think just recovering from the surgery would be enough. I hope it all gets resolved soon. 

Today, there have been landscapers here making our patio beautiful. I will take a pic after they are gone. 

In the meantime, I don't think I've ever sent one of our house, so here it is. It's sort of amazing living in a house with 14 bedrooms!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> alexis was supposedly taking the boys out for breakfast but instead she took them to the home of one of the women she works with. they arrived home sans breakfast but with a beagle/lab mix puppy. mommy and daddy are not happy. heidi says it is not going to stay and of course the boys are says yes. it will be interesting to see how the saga continues.
> 
> bailee go home saturday evening from her week in peru. she had a great time. the church does this every other year. they painted a building, help bible school. taught some english and made home visits. the adults of the church go on the off years and since bailee will be 18 next year she is hoping to go with the adults next july. she brought me a beautiful mug. she brought heidi and gary coffee. i said i would bring my peru mug over for coffee when they are having peru coffee. it really is a lovely cup. she was going to buy yarn but there was no one there. maybe next year. lol
> 
> love 70's today - really feels cold outside. to be cool most of the week. --- sam


I wonder what Alexis was thinking to take the boys out and not feed them. I can imagine the comments from mommy and daddy when the puppy arrived.

What a great experience for Bailee. I hope she will be able to go next year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Perhaps they brought the puppy home for Grandpa? It's a good mix!
> 
> I just got back from the doc's--bone density results are good! And so I don't need to do anything for about six months, when I'll go back for lab work to see how the vitamin D level is. So I'm happy about that.
> 
> ...


Great news that your bone density exam was good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, am feeling a bit out of sorts today. The jolt from the aborted plane trip has given my back some pain, and feeling achy all over. It's not the flu, just sore muscles on lower back from an injury many years ago. I have some good balm and heat pack on it and taking things easy.
> When the going gets tough, the tough get crafting. Darth Vader is looking at me, so will work some more on cross stitching him today.
> My attempt at ice skating back in 1981, ended up as ''arse skating''. I landed on my tailbone and slipped a disc, which has a touch of arthritis these days so it plays up if I overdo things. Oh the joys of aging!!


Just take it easy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh the joys, indeed. I had the same experience with ice skating and ended up with a concussion (ice looked like a cracked hard boiled egg) so you can say I'm hard-headed and be very correct.
> 
> Sorry you are in pain. Hope the balm and patch fix you right up.


I was the same but didn't realize at the time. I remember coming home and barfing. I was only 11 and never thought to tell my parents.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Breakfast bake looks very tasty, Tami.
> 
> Julie, I am so sorry you are having all this extra pain. You'd think just recovering from the surgery would be enough. I hope it all gets resolved soon.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful house! 
What do you do with all those bedrooms?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> I am way behind so won't comment (well I'll see how well I do!).
> Couple I'd busy days for Maryanne. Family afternoon yesterday, after church and a supposedly quick trip to Aldi. What a shame David found them! Went in for a $80 food processor and over $600 later left. Well the things were cheap weren't they? Hopefully he will use them now. So out for 13 hours yesterday.
> Trying hard to make progress on bears for the exhibition that goes up next Monday so needing to restrict internet time.
> And then took Maryanne out for lunch to the Pancake Kitchen. Got a voucher which included a savoury or sweet pancake ( we both got the German with bacon, krnasky, tomatoe, eggs as well as pancakes with whipped butter and maple syrup), plus a drink, and it allowed a half carafe of moscato so I figured may as well get full use of my money and get that rather than just a glass or a coffee. So we had a coffee later.
> And then came to the community centre a few hours early rather than go back home. So have caught up with much of the internetting other than the TP. ANd now time to start my bear and then discuss how to display our items.


Ive never had savory pancakes, only sweet, sounds interesting!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to make squash pickles (yellow squash and zucchini) using the bread and butter pickle recipe. So good!


That does sounds good!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

During the school year they are occupied by 32 sorority girls. But during the summer and winter and spring breaks I have the house all to myself. The girls left May 25 and will return Aug. 26.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> that is good news nikki. --- sam


Yes, I am very glad I got it done.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> This is the breakfast bake I needed the bundt pan for. So far it seems to have worked in a 9x13 pan


looks yummy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope the collar helps.


So do I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Breakfast bake looks very tasty, Tami.
> 
> Julie, I am so sorry you are having all this extra pain. You'd think just recovering from the surgery would be enough. I hope it all gets resolved soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marilyn, I've just had my first visit from the nurse, and had the dressing changed- so that is good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the puppy has been here several times. i even held it. a real cutie. no decision has been made. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Oh Oh! Has it been to visit you, yet? Glad Bailee is home again. How thoughtful of her to bring coffee and mug, and think to bring you yarn, even if she couldn't do that. Cool here, too. I am in jeans, and have been baking today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> the puppy has been here several times. i even held it. a real cutie. no decision has been made. --- sam


I think it's going to be a "yes".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we also picked up a another cat. the boys heard it down in the ditch and got gary to come and get it. it looks like a siamese - russian blue. that was mid week last week.
i haven't seen it lately - maybe they are keeping it in the house. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Poor Heidi, she can't catch a break from puppies and kittens, can she? Will be interesting to see how it comes out in the end.
> That was extremely thoughtful of Bailey to even think to get you yarn, and the mug was a very nice gift.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly what i said to the boys. just not enough energy to put up with the antics of a puppy. for heidi's sake i hope they take it back. i could smack alexis -
she did this without asking or saying anything. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well now Sam you did say you wanted another dog.....but then you do need one already house broken and hopefully labrador sort.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope the balm and heat will help it right itself real quick. --- sam



Fan said:


> Oh that was way more serious than my accident! I was hanging onto a friends belt as he towed me around, then he let me loose and I fell. I didn't realise the skates just glide on the surface,I thought they dug right in and supported you. My balance has never been that great, and I proved it well and truly that day.
> I'll be ok it will just take a bit of time to right itself and settle down again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many bathrooms? --- sam



machriste said:


> Breakfast bake looks very tasty, Tami.
> 
> Julie, I am so sorry you are having all this extra pain. You'd think just recovering from the surgery would be enough. I hope it all gets resolved soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope the balm and heat will help it right itself real quick. --- sam


Thanks Sam, I've kept myself busy this morning working on Darth Vader, and it's coming along well.
I'm not a good patient when it comes to managing pain, my nerves just go into overdrive and I get really panicky, so re focussing on something else helps calm things down in mind and body.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> the puppy has been here several times. i even held it. a real cutie. no decision has been made. --- sam


Oh, oh, sounds like you're becoming soft towards this puppy Sam, LOL!

Maybe it's just what you need. Just the toilet training though, that can be tough, still perhaps the boys will help you.
????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheddar-and-Scallion Savory Pancakes

Keep the cooked pancakes warm on a wire rack set over a rimmed baking sheet in a 200-degree oven while making the rest.

PREP: 35 MINS
TOTAL TIME: 35 MINS
SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper
2 large eggs, room temperature
1 1/2 cups low-fat buttermilk, room temperature
2 tablespoons safflower oil, plus more for skillet
1 cup shredded sharp white cheddar (2 1/2 ounces)
3 scallions, thinly sliced (1/2 cup), plus more for serving
Crisp-cooked bacon and Greek yogurt, for serving

Directions

1. Whisk together flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and 1 teaspoon salt in a bowl. 
2. Add eggs, buttermilk, and oil; whisk until just moistened. (Do not overmix; a few small lumps are fine.) 
3. Fold in cheese and scallions.
4. Heat a large nonstick skillet over medium. 
5. Drizzle skillet with oil; rub with a paper towel to evenly coat. 
6. Cooking in batches, ladle 1/4 cup batter per pancake into skillet, spreading in an even circle. 
7. Cook until edges begin to set and undersides are golden, 2 to 3 minutes. 
8. Flip; cook until golden and crisp, 2 to 3 minutes more. 
9. Top with more scallions, bacon, yogurt, and pepper; serve

http://www.marthastewart.com/1512851/cheddar-and-scallion-savory-pancakes


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Ive never had savory pancakes, only sweet, sounds interesting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope not - heidi really doesn't need that added to the household. the boys will be in school in another month and heidi will be left to care for it during the day. we will see. i think the novelty of having a puppy is going to wear off - i haven't heard a thing about the white kitty they were all oohing and ahing over last week. and they will get tired of cleaning up her messes, etc. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's going to be a "yes".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a glass of wine might help. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thanks Sam, I've kept myself busy this morning working on Darth Vader, and it's coming along well.
> I'm not a good patient when it comes to managing pain, my nerves just go into overdrive and I get really panicky, so re focussing on something else helps calm things down in mind and body.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just don't have the energy - puppies take a lot of attention and i just don't have the strength to do it and do it right. now had he been already house broken i might have considered it. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Oh, oh, sounds like you're becoming soft towards this puppy Sam, LOL!
> 
> Maybe it's just what you need. Just the toilet training though, that can be tough, still perhaps the boys will help you.
> ????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just don't have the energy - puppies take a lot of attention and i just don't have the strength to do it and do it right. now had he been already house broken i might have considered it. --- sam


I think a young puppy would be more than I would want to take on. I was lucky with Ringo that at five months he had his training already. The days when he went charging up and down the fence creating a mud bath, are thank heavens long past.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> a glass of wine might help. --- sam


It would, but I don't drink wine or any other booze these days, my system can't handle it well. I will have some chamomile tea later which is calming and won't give me a hangover. I like your suggestion though cheers Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, am feeling a bit out of sorts today. The jolt from the aborted plane trip has given my back some pain, and feeling achy all over. It's not the flu, just sore muscles on lower back from an injury many years ago. I have some good balm and heat pack on it and taking things easy.
> When the going gets tough, the tough get crafting. Darth Vader is looking at me, so will work some more on cross stitching him today.
> My attempt at ice skating back in 1981, ended up as ''arse skating''. I landed on my tailbone and slipped a disc, which has a touch of arthritis these days so it plays up if I overdo things. Oh the joys of aging!!


Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Breakfast bake looks very tasty, Tami.
> 
> Julie, I am so sorry you are having all this extra pain. You'd think just recovering from the surgery would be enough. I hope it all gets resolved soon.
> 
> ...


Fancy looking place


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's going to be a "yes".


That what I was thinking????????
But I agree, puppies are so much work & mess


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It has been a nasty wet day, as if the 2.1 inches over night wasn't enough, it rained mist if the afternoon.
DIL picked up GKs about 5

One of my old workmates came for a visit this afternoon, we get together maybe once a year & have a real gabfest & get caught up. It was great! DH took the kids out with him so they were happy too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon


Thank you, the heat pad is doing a good job of easing it. It's a clever little number called Hoteeze which is activated charcoal in a stick on pad, which heats up by itself and lasts 12 hours. After that time you remove it, and the charcoal can be put in the garden to compost.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Breakfast bake looks very tasty, Tami.
> 
> Julie, I am so sorry you are having all this extra pain. You'd think just recovering from the surgery would be enough. I hope it all gets resolved soon.
> 
> ...


Lovely house! I can just imagine all the chatter and laughter that goes on in those rooms.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we also picked up a another cat. the boys heard it down in the ditch and got gary to come and get it. it looks like a siamese - russian blue. that was mid week last week.
> i haven't seen it lately - maybe they are keeping it in the house. --- sam


Oh dear. Well, hopefully it's healthy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> exactly what i said to the boys. just not enough energy to put up with the antics of a puppy. for heidi's sake i hope they take it back. i could smack alexis -
> she did this without asking or saying anything. --- sam


That's unusual for Alexis to be so thoughtless, I'm sure her heart was in the right place though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It would, but I don't drink wine or any other booze these days, my system can't handle it well. I will have some chamomile tea later which is calming and won't give me a hangover. I like your suggestion though cheers Fan


I'll have your glass of wine for you in just a bit. :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many bathrooms? --- sam


Bathrooms--on the main floor we have a powder room, a full bathroom in our guest room, and I have a full bath in my apartment. Upstairs we have a powder room, and a large bathroom with 3 toilets, 6 sinks, 3 showers, a bath tub, a makeup area with lots of outlets and lighting and 32 cubbies for the girls to store their bath products.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That what I was thinking????????
> But I agree, puppies are so much work & mess


But usually house trained in 3 weeks or less and Sam, as you are home all day, it should go quickly. Beagles are very smart..at least all of mine have been, and labs, which my sister has had, as well. Besides, that puppy will be the joy of your life as you get to know each other. Science has shown that puppies and kittens actually keep us healthy, body and mind. Think of the puppy as cheaper than a stay in your "spa".


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll have your glass of wine for you in just a bit. :sm24:


Be my guest! and enjoy it. Do you like red or white? My preference would be a good red Pinot Noir, from our Gibbston Valley wineries in Otago South Island.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Be my guest! and enjoy it. Do you like red or white? My preference would be a good red Pinot Noir, from our Gibbston Valley wineries in Otago South Island.


I did and it was a glass of Moscato, but I find I like a good red that's a little sweet and not dry, but my favorite is a sweet white, moscato's seem to be the one I go to most.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I'm alone now, there doesn't seem to be anyone around... lol
So on that out of tune note, I'm off of here to just knit and watch some telly. 
See you all tomorrow, sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm alone now, there doesn't seem to be anyone around... lol
> So on that out of tune note, I'm off of here to just knit and watch some telly.
> See you all tomorrow, sweet dreams.


I was around- but also watching the telly.
Sweet dreams for you!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did and it was a glass of Moscato, but I find I like a good red that's a little sweet and not dry, but my favorite is a sweet white, moscato's seem to be the one I go to most.


We do have different likes then, I'm not a sweet wine lover, but nothing too dry either. The only way I have any booze these days is in dessert, just for flavour more than anything else. You say tomayto I say tomaato lol! Skol!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm heading to bed myself... Sweet dreams to those who are also off to sleep now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> This is the breakfast bake I needed the bundt pan for. So far it seems to have worked in a 9x13 pan


That looks delicious Tami now I'm rea,ly hungry , just been out walking with mishka so I think it's time for breakfast


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Breakfast bake looks very tasty, Tami.
> 
> Julie, I am so sorry you are having all this extra pain. You'd think just recovering from the surgery would be enough. I hope it all gets resolved soon.
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful house Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> During the school year they are occupied by 32 sorority girls. But during the summer and winter and spring breaks I have the house all to myself. The girls left May 25 and will return Aug. 26.


Must be very very quiet when they are not there, kind of eerie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, the heat pad is doing a good job of easing it. It's a clever little number called Hoteeze which is activated charcoal in a stick on pad, which heats up by itself and lasts 12 hours. After that time you remove it, and the charcoal can be put in the garden to compost.


I've seen those, great invention. Glad it's helping.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> We do have different likes then, I'm not a sweet wine lover, but nothing too dry either. The only way I have any booze these days is in dessert, just for flavour more than anything else. You say tomayto I say tomaato lol! Skol!!


My friends & family tease me because I like the cheap sweet bubbly stuff that tastes like pop, I hate dry wine. No that I drink much of it, I doubt if it's a glass a month. Funny they tease me but when I bring a bottle anywhere others sure drink it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bathrooms--on the main floor we have a powder room, a full bathroom in our guest room, and I have a full bath in my apartment. Upstairs we have a powder room, and a large bathroom with 3 toilets, 6 sinks, 3 showers, a bath tub, a makeup area with lots of outlets and lighting and 32 cubbies for the girls to store their bath products.


I'm surprised, I thought each if the rooms would have their own bathroom. That main bath must be pretty chaotic at times


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It was the PowWow at the local reserve on the weekend & I thought maybe the regalia would interest some of you. One of my FB friends posted photos, I didn't go this year

Some of the beadwork is pretty amazing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was the PowWow at the local reserve on the weekend & I thought maybe the regalia would interest some of you. One of my FB friends posted photos, I didn't go this year
> 
> Some of the beadwork is pretty amazing


It sure is!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was the PowWow at the local reserve on the weekend & I thought maybe the regalia would interest some of you. One of my FB friends posted photos, I didn't go this year
> 
> Some of the beadwork is pretty amazing


Wow that's incredibly creative and festive!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good point. :sm24:
> 
> I didn't think of you all not having chipmunks. I really wish I'd have been able to get a pic of the badger, she was gorgeous.


We don't have badgers either. Or bison, or bears for that matter either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We don't have badgers either. Or bison, or bears for that matter either.


Nor do we.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We don't have badgers either. Or bison, or bears for that matter either


ooops


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wouldnt mind it if we did have chipmunks coz they look so cute but I am very very glad we dont have bears. Love hearing your stories and seeing your photos though.


And bison sound even worse.

I'm still trying not to comment- only on page 14.
Elizabeth had a lovely few hours at the zoo- out for 6 1/2 hours so around 4-5 hours at the zoo. Plus a toot-toot and a bus there and back. She is now asleep. Will she wake before Daddy gets here is the question? They might have trouble getting her to sleep tonight as it is after 4pm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was the PowWow at the local reserve on the weekend & I thought maybe the regalia would interest some of you. One of my FB friends posted photos, I didn't go this year
> 
> Some of the beadwork is pretty amazing


Great pictures Bonnie . I love beadwork , I've still got my Sami belt I made at school


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And bison sound even worse.
> 
> I'm still trying not to comment- only on page 14.
> Elizabeth had a lovely few hours at the zoo- out for 6 1/2 hours so around 4-5 hours at the zoo. Plus a toot-toot and a bus there and back. She is now asleep. Will she wake before Daddy gets here is the question? They might have trouble getting her to sleep tonight as it is after 4pm.


Sounds like she had a great day . Are you all well now Margaret ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We don't have badgers either. Or bison, or bears for that matter either.


No bison or bears now all extinct here but do still have badgers , the claws on them are amazing


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope the collar works magic. I know a lady who practiced as a massage therapist but she was taught what she called "nerve work" by an old woman our old doctor called a witch doctor????, anyway she did amazing work with pinched nerves. I wish you had access to someone like that. For you not to be able to knit must be driving you crazy as it's such a big part of your day. I'm glad there hip is healing well.
> 
> Tami, so sad your friends illness is progressing so rapidly. I hope you are stressing for nothing, my friend has had essential tremors n her hands for at least 15 years & refuses to take the meds for it as she says they make her feel like she's in a fog & really hasn't progressed much. She cannot write legibly & had to quit work as a lab tech as seeing her coming at a patient with a needle was beyond scary???? But otherwise is OK.
> 
> ...


Goodness, you arent having a very nice Summer. I hope there wasnt damage from the storm. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG folks! Yes, I am bragging! Just ate some of my dill pickles and they were delicious! Also, went to local farmers market and came home with tomatoes to can hopefully later today. Hoping to do some green beans later in the week. Got some homemade yogurt going this morning and it will be ready (hopefully) tomorrow. DH has started calling me pioneer woman....LOL! Haven't done this stuff in years!


Well done to you! And you sound like you are enjoying it. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> alexis was supposedly taking the boys out for breakfast but instead she took them to the home of one of the women she works with. they arrived home sans breakfast but with a beagle/lab mix puppy. mommy and daddy are not happy. heidi says it is not going to stay and of course the boys are says yes. it will be interesting to see how the saga continues.
> 
> bailee go home saturday evening from her week in peru. she had a great time. the church does this every other year. they painted a building, help bible school. taught some english and made home visits. the adults of the church go on the off years and since bailee will be 18 next year she is hoping to go with the adults next july. she brought me a beautiful mug. she brought heidi and gary coffee. i said i would bring my peru mug over for coffee when they are having peru coffee. it really is a lovely cup. she was going to buy yarn but there was no one there. maybe next year. lol
> 
> love 70's today - really feels cold outside. to be cool most of the week. --- sam


Oh dear that wasnt fair to come home with a puppy without permission from their parents. :sm19:

What a great experience for Bailey. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Breakfast bake looks very tasty, Tami.
> 
> Julie, I am so sorry you are having all this extra pain. You'd think just recovering from the surgery would be enough. I hope it all gets resolved soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, what a beautiful home. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thanks Sam, I've kept myself busy this morning working on Darth Vader, and it's coming along well.
> I'm not a good patient when it comes to managing pain, my nerves just go into overdrive and I get really panicky, so re focussing on something else helps calm things down in mind and body.


I hope your pain has settled now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was the PowWow at the local reserve on the weekend & I thought maybe the regalia would interest some of you. One of my FB friends posted photos, I didn't go this year
> 
> Some of the beadwork is pretty amazing


Amazing photos, thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> During the school year they are occupied by 32 sorority girls. But during the summer and winter and spring breaks I have the house all to myself. The girls left May 25 and will return Aug. 26.


A lovely house. You must feel like the lady of the manor when you have it all to yourself. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's going to be a "yes".


I do too. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Not happy with the temperatures at the moment. Plunging from over 20C to below 5C for the night. Tomorrow, daytime high will be mid 20sC. Currently sitting here rugged up in house socks, winter dressing gown, gloves and have reverse cycle air running on heat for the 1st time this winter. Elbows and knees protesting the cold.

Will be in bed early tonight so I can turn air off and not run it all night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not happy with the temperatures at the moment. Plunging from over 20C to below 5C for the night. Tomorrow, daytime high will be mid 20sC. Currently sitting here rugged up in house socks, winter dressing gown, gloves and have reverse cycle air running on heat for the 1st time this winter. Elbows and knees protesting the cold.
> 
> Will be in bed early tonight so I can turn air off and not run it all night.


How's work, though, Heather!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful home. You have really got a choice position. What a blessing this has become for you.


machriste said:


> Breakfast bake looks very tasty, Tami.
> 
> Julie, I am so sorry you are having all this extra pain. You'd think just recovering from the surgery would be enough. I hope it all gets resolved soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I am having quite a chuckle over the new pets at your/Heidi & Gary's home. Like my house there always seems to be a new one to replace a former one. Just love them and you will get so much more in return. Then again, I do understand the desire for an older dog already house broken. Tough decision in my opinion. My older sister used to bring home cats without permission. 


thewren said:


> we also picked up a another cat. the boys heard it down in the ditch and got gary to come and get it. it looks like a siamese - russian blue. that was mid week last week.
> i haven't seen it lately - maybe they are keeping it in the house. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I headed to GP doc for an appointment at 9:30 this morning. I've had a itchy rash on my arm for over a week that seems to slowly be spreading. Thought it was a bug bite at first until it started to creep up my arm. Have kept calamine lotion on it for over a week now and though some of it seems to have healed mostly it has not and the itching is still there. Thinking maybe the dogs got into some poison ivy and I picked it up from their fur. Anyway, I just don't seem to be able to shake it, which a few years ago I knew I had poison ivy and had trouble getting rid of it then too. When I get home I will take on the canning of the tomatoes I bought at the farmers market and making up a batch of cheese.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree!


flyty1n said:


> But usually house trained in 3 weeks or less and Sam, as you are home all day, it should go quickly. Beagles are very smart..at least all of mine have been, and labs, which my sister has had, as well. Besides, that puppy will be the joy of your life as you get to know each other. Science has shown that puppies and kittens actually keep us healthy, body and mind. Think of the puppy as cheaper than a stay in your "spa".


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a colorful event. Yes, I would love to attend something like this.


Bonnie7591 said:


> It was the PowWow at the local reserve on the weekend & I thought maybe the regalia would interest some of you. One of my FB friends posted photos, I didn't go this year
> 
> Some of the beadwork is pretty amazing


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

FINALLY got 40 lbs. Of blueberries frozen. Sleepless hours, worrying would not have enough freezer space. Now I find it could have fit another 10, maybe 15 lbs. More! Hope I don't regret it in the Spring if I run out!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My sister in Sweden has picked wild mushrooms for years and not poisoned anyone yet , I used to joke with her that she had the perfect excuse if anyone really upset her
> feed them mushrooms and claim it was an accident :sm23:


David's uncle, a fungi expert once (accidentally) fed his very prim and proper mother magic mushrooms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Been very busy lately, especially since starting back to work. Came back to a mess. Short staffed like crazy with no end in sight. Ended up applying for and accepting an offer for new job at a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit. Starting in 3 weeks. Time for a change.
> Will try and comment more later.


Congratulations on the new job-hopefully won't be as stressful as your current job is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David's uncle, a fungi expert once (accidentally) fed his very prim and proper mother magic mushrooms.


Oh my! :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, am feeling a bit out of sorts today. The jolt from the aborted plane trip has given my back some pain, and feeling achy all over. It's not the flu, just sore muscles on lower back from an injury many years ago. I have some good balm and heat pack on it and taking things easy.
> When the going gets tough, the tough get crafting. Darth Vader is looking at me, so will work some more on cross stitching him today.
> My attempt at ice skating back in 1981, ended up as ''arse skating''. I landed on my tailbone and slipped a disc, which has a touch of arthritis these days so it plays up if I overdo things. Oh the joys of aging!!


I'm sorry to hear that you are hurting. Hope it soon feels better. Sounds like you skate the same way I do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> We do have different likes then, I'm not a sweet wine lover, but nothing too dry either. The only way I have any booze these days is in dessert, just for flavour more than anything else. You say tomayto I say tomaato lol! Skol!!


When we visited DH's sister she served us wine slushies! One was a white, and I don't think she said what it was, and the other was Red Velvet from St. James winery in Missouri. We have always enjoyed the St. James blackberry wine, which has the red velvet for a base if I remember correctly. I prefer the sweeter wines but am beginning to like a slightly dryer wine. A dry wine sticks in my throat. She showed us what she mixes it with to make the slushies and I took pictures of it. The box mix is local to the Cleveland area , though on the east side much closer to Ohio Joy. The other, in a pouch, she got from Walmart. I am hooked! Good thing my refrigerator freezer is full!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick stop in to say I chatted with Melody yesterday and she said she is the happiest she's been in a long, long time. Hopes to be checking into the KTP soon. It was good to "hear" she is having a happier life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friends & family tease me because I like the cheap sweet bubbly stuff that tastes like pop, I hate dry wine. No that I drink much of it, I doubt if it's a glass a month. Funny they tease me but when I bring a bottle anywhere others sure drink it????


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was the PowWow at the local reserve on the weekend & I thought maybe the regalia would interest some of you. One of my FB friends posted photos, I didn't go this year
> 
> Some of the beadwork is pretty amazing


I am always amazed at the intricate beadwork on their regalia.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And bison sound even worse.
> 
> I'm still trying not to comment- only on page 14.
> Elizabeth had a lovely few hours at the zoo- out for 6 1/2 hours so around 4-5 hours at the zoo. Plus a toot-toot and a bus there and back. She is now asleep. Will she wake before Daddy gets here is the question? They might have trouble getting her to sleep tonight as it is after 4pm.


Sounds like a great day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not happy with the temperatures at the moment. Plunging from over 20C to below 5C for the night. Tomorrow, daytime high will be mid 20sC. Currently sitting here rugged up in house socks, winter dressing gown, gloves and have reverse cycle air running on heat for the 1st time this winter. Elbows and knees protesting the cold.
> 
> Will be in bed early tonight so I can turn air off and not run it all night.


Hope you can keep warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> FINALLY got 40 lbs. Of blueberries frozen. Sleepless hours, worrying would not have enough freezer space. Now I find it could have fit another 10, maybe 15 lbs. More! Hope I don't regret it in the Spring if I run out!


That's a LOT of blueberries! Hope you don't run out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David's uncle, a fungi expert once (accidentally) fed his very prim and proper mother magic mushrooms.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick stop in to say I chatted with Melody yesterday and she said she is the happiest she's been in a long, long time. Hopes to be checking into the KTP soon. It was good to "hear" she is having a happier life.


Thank you for the update. I thought she sounded happy on the few Facebook posts I've been seeing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm caught up. Now I need to get in gear and get my shower. Therapy is at 10.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone! Busyworkerbee, that is cold when you are used to 20c. We are having a cooler summer right now and although in the winter this would be warm, in the summer 60f feels quite cool. Another day with rain too. I think of Bonnie and all the farmers who are affected by this strange weather. We had a tornado sky and last week they had a tornado in a suburb of Buffalo. Not the strength of the ones they get in Texas.

My but that was a lot of blueberries. I'm not caught up so I don't know what you are using them for, but imagining blueberry pies or tarts.

Went to see our sweet little grandchildren's pug, Roland and say good-bye. He has been slowly declining and unable to walk for about a year now. He is about 15 1/2 and the sweetest dog. It is difficult to say good-bye to such a beautiful life in our midst. They were getting a new puppy. Our son wanted to wait so all the attention would just be on Roland but I think our daughter is thinking of the children. Katiclaire softly told Roland, while loving him, that we aren't replacing you and I forget the rest of what she said, but it was so sweetly said and I think it was about how much they love him and he will have a new puppy to lie with him. He was always more like a mother to them when they were babies, kissing them and taking care of them. He loves other dogs so much. I'm thinking while the puppy is really little it might just snuggle up to him at night and warm him and both will be comforted. During the day when too active they can put Roland up on a couch with a water proof sheet. I've never met a more loving person with children and animals than our son.

Sorry, I'm not up-to-date and have only read the last 2 pages but I am happy to say I am knitting again. Back at work on DH's socks and he is thrilled to see me knitting. So am I.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like she had a great day . Are you all well now Margaret ?


I figure I must be as I was out for all that time with just Elizabeth and I and I wasn't tired at all! Now that I've recovered I seem to be less tired than I was before I got sick after looking after her for the day. 
Maybe it is the weight I have lost come to think of it. The loss from being sick on top of what I had lost on purpose has started to show and maybe giving me more energy as well. Just before I got sick I had been thinking that surely the weight loss should be showing but it wasn't. Then when I was all drawn from being unwell and the weight loss started to show as well it looked like the weight loss was much worse than it actually was. (Whereas the showing was not related to being unwell but that I had lost a significant amount already). Now that I am looking well the weight loss doesn't look bad either. And i am back trying to lose again. Hope to be a healthy BMI by the end of the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick stop in to say I chatted with Melody yesterday and she said she is the happiest she's been in a long, long time. Hopes to be checking into the KTP soon. It was good to "hear" she is having a happier life.


Thats fantastic news thanks Gwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone! Busyworkerbee, that is cold when you are used to 20c. We are having a cooler summer right now and although in the winter this would be warm, in the summer 60f feels quite cool. Another day with rain too. I think of Bonnie and all the farmers who are affected by this strange weather. We had a tornado sky and last week they had a tornado in a suburb of Buffalo. Not the strength of the ones they get in Texas.
> 
> My but that was a lot of blueberries. I'm not caught up so I don't know what you are using them for, but imagining blueberry pies or tarts.
> 
> ...


It's going to be hard on them when Roland does go with him having always been there for the kids- but a puppy should help them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well while I am way behind on my emails I have caught up here. Might head of to bed now and read for a while. After all it is after 11pm here so I may not get much reading done before I fall asleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that doesn't seem like a very big bathroom for that many girls. i can imagine the chaos in the morning. --- sam



machriste said:


> Bathrooms--on the main floor we have a powder room, a full bathroom in our guest room, and I have a full bath in my apartment. Upstairs we have a powder room, and a large bathroom with 3 toilets, 6 sinks, 3 showers, a bath tub, a makeup area with lots of outlets and lighting and 32 cubbies for the girls to store their bath products.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the boys have laid claim to the dog - have named it lucy. there never was a chance for me to have it. and that is fine - i will enjoy her without all the work. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I am having quite a chuckle over the new pets at your/Heidi & Gary's home. Like my house there always seems to be a new one to replace a former one. Just love them and you will get so much more in return. Then again, I do understand the desire for an older dog already house broken. Tough decision in my opinion. My older sister used to bring home cats without permission.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, hope you can keep warm overnight.

Daralene, always sad when a pet you are so attached to has to go.

Margaret, glad you finally seem to be well & had a good time with E

Sam, I can understand Heidi being upset over pets arriving without permission when she will have the extra work.

Well, must be off & running, got to pick up parts for DH & get a few groceries in Lloydminster


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think the boys have laid claim to the dog - have named it lucy. there never was a chance for me to have it. and that is fine - i will enjoy her without all the work. lol --- sam


That's the best way for you , the dog and the boys. Poor Heidi is going to have the most work though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what was the result. --- sam



darowil said:


> David's uncle, a fungi expert once (accidentally) fed his very prim and proper mother magic mushrooms.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the update gwen. good for her - happier life is always good. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Quick stop in to say I chatted with Melody yesterday and she said she is the happiest she's been in a long, long time. Hopes to be checking into the KTP soon. It was good to "hear" she is having a happier life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and what was the result. --- sam


She ended up high as a kite. Fortunately just hallucinogenic and not life threatening.

And now as it almost an hour since I said I should go to bed I really should this time. If I'm really quick I might make it to bed Tuesday but suspect not as I only have 3 minutes to do so in. (2 now!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She ended up high as a kite. Fortunately just hallucinogenic and not life threatening.
> 
> And now as it almost an hour since I said I should go to bed I really should this time. If I'm really quick I might make it to bed Tuesday but suspect not as I only have 3 minutes to do so in. (2 now!).


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what did she say to her son when she came down. --- son



darowil said:


> She ended up high as a kite. Fortunately just hallucinogenic and not life threatening.
> 
> And now as it almost an hour since I said I should go to bed I really should this time. If I'm really quick I might make it to bed Tuesday but suspect not as I only have 3 minutes to do so in. (2 now!).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was around- but also watching the telly.
> Sweet dreams for you!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friends & family tease me because I like the cheap sweet bubbly stuff that tastes like pop, I hate dry wine. No that I drink much of it, I doubt if it's a glass a month. Funny they tease me but when I bring a bottle anywhere others sure drink it????


LOL! It's funny how that happens, no one has turned down my wine either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was the PowWow at the local reserve on the weekend & I thought maybe the regalia would interest some of you. One of my FB friends posted photos, I didn't go this year
> 
> Some of the beadwork is pretty amazing


I was always amazed at the detail in the beadwork, I used to watch my aunt do moose hide mukluks and things and it was just amazing how she got all those tiny beads, exactly where she wanted them. We did a bit of beading in school for Alaskan history class and things but mine was never that good.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> that doesn't seem like a very big bathroom for that many girls. i can imagine the chaos in the morning. --- sam


No chaos here; they come and go at different times. I am always amazed at the lack of complaints here. We have a very happy house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nor do we.


You all don't have any large predators besides man, do you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And bison sound even worse.
> 
> I'm still trying not to comment- only on page 14.
> Elizabeth had a lovely few hours at the zoo- out for 6 1/2 hours so around 4-5 hours at the zoo. Plus a toot-toot and a bus there and back. She is now asleep. Will she wake before Daddy gets here is the question? They might have trouble getting her to sleep tonight as it is after 4pm.


Wow, you and E had a very busy day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David's uncle, a fungi expert once (accidentally) fed his very prim and proper mother magic mushrooms.


 :sm06: 
Oh dear, I imagine that was a heck of a trip for her. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick stop in to say I chatted with Melody yesterday and she said she is the happiest she's been in a long, long time. Hopes to be checking into the KTP soon. It was good to "hear" she is having a happier life.


That's great! It will be good to have her back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back from doctor about the rash on my arm. He initially thought it possibly was shingles but then I've had the shingles vaccine a few years back. He gave me a shot and a prescription antibiotic that will hopefully clear it up. Also mentioned to him about hand going tingly/numb from time to time and it possibly needing carpal tunnel surgery. Said it was the nerves due to arthritis most likely and wants to do pill first that may settle down the nerve endings. Also asked about blood work from last week's labs and said everything (thyroid, cholesterol, etc all where they should be but didn't want to change any of those meds.) 

Off to can tomatoes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One last quick post before the tomato venture...Sam I wish I could have brought you one of Gracie's litter mates. She is such a laid back sweet dog. Also, if you look closely you will see Sydney peeking over the arm of the sofa behind Gracie. Love my furbabies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> During the school year they are occupied by 32 sorority girls. But during the summer and winter and spring breaks I have the house all to myself. The girls left May 25 and will return Aug. 26.


Oh, I should have remembered that you were looking after the sorority girls.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> we also picked up a another cat. the boys heard it down in the ditch and got gary to come and get it. it looks like a siamese - russian blue. that was mid week last week.
> i haven't seen it lately - maybe they are keeping it in the house. --- sam


Siamese blues are so beautiful. I think your family is getting to be known as the soft-hearted. Be careful. I had a friend who was like that and she wound up with dogs, cats, goats, a cow, and even guinea pigs. I think she might have had a fish or two as well. It got so the humane society were sending people to her with their pets. She just couldn't say no and just loved them all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a good report. hopefully the shot and antibiotic will do the trick on the rash and another pill for your tingling hands. sending tons of healing energy your way to help speed up the healing all the way around. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Back from doctor about the rash on my arm. He initially thought it possibly was shingles but then I've had the shingles vaccine a few years back. He gave me a shot and a prescription antibiotic that will hopefully clear it up. Also mentioned to him about hand going tingly/numb from time to time and it possibly needing carpal tunnel surgery. Said it was the nerves due to arthritis most likely and wants to do pill first that may settle down the nerve endings. Also asked about blood work from last week's labs and said everything (thyroid, cholesterol, etc all where they should be but didn't want to change any of those meds.)
> 
> Off to can tomatoes!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Cheddar-and-Scallion Savory Pancakes
> 
> Keep the cooked pancakes warm on a wire rack set over a rimmed baking sheet in a 200-degree oven while making the rest.
> 
> ...


The pancakes sound really good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just don't have the energy - puppies take a lot of attention and i just don't have the strength to do it and do it right. now had he been already house broken i might have considered it. --- sam


It does take a lot out of you to train puppies. I hope, for your and Heidi's sakes, that you can find another home for the puppy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, the heat pad is doing a good job of easing it. It's a clever little number called Hoteeze which is activated charcoal in a stick on pad, which heats up by itself and lasts 12 hours. After that time you remove it, and the charcoal can be put in the garden to compost.


That sounds like a great heating pad. Sure hope it helps.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would take gracie in a minute - even sydney. i'm gritting my teeth right now - alexis is telling the boys she is going to take lucy back when she graduates in two years.
sometimes i think that girl has no heart but thinks only of herself. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before the tomato venture...Sam I wish I could have brought you one of Gracie's litter mates. She is such a laid back sweet dog. Also, if you look closely you will see Sydney peeking over the arm of the sofa behind Gracie. Love my furbabies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was the PowWow at the local reserve on the weekend & I thought maybe the regalia would interest some of you. One of my FB friends posted photos, I didn't go this year
> 
> Some of the beadwork is pretty amazing


Yes, their beadwork is fantastic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick stop in to say I chatted with Melody yesterday and she said she is the happiest she's been in a long, long time. Hopes to be checking into the KTP soon. It was good to "hear" she is having a happier life.


That's good to hear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops



Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before the tomato venture...Sam I wish I could have brought you one of Gracie's litter mates. She is such a laid back sweet dog. Also, if you look closely you will see Sydney peeking over the arm of the sofa behind Gracie. Love my furbabies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You all don't have any large predators besides man, do you?


We have wild horses (brumbies), pigs (Capt. Cookers), Deer, all brought here by the European, and doing untold damage. But man would be the killer, ( and does take out a few every year in 'hunting accidents'.

And then there's the Australian Possum, I have no knowledge of why they were brought in, but they are a right menace.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone! Busyworkerbee, that is cold when you are used to 20c. We are having a cooler summer right now and although in the winter this would be warm, in the summer 60f feels quite cool. Another day with rain too. I think of Bonnie and all the farmers who are affected by this strange weather. We had a tornado sky and last week they had a tornado in a suburb of Buffalo. Not the strength of the ones they get in Texas.
> 
> My but that was a lot of blueberries. I'm not caught up so I don't know what you are using them for, but imagining blueberry pies or tarts.
> 
> ...


It's always so hard to have to say goodbye to our loved pets, but they seem to be doing it very well. Hugs for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone! Busyworkerbee, that is cold when you are used to 20c. We are having a cooler summer right now and although in the winter this would be warm, in the summer 60f feels quite cool. Another day with rain too. I think of Bonnie and all the farmers who are affected by this strange weather. We had a tornado sky and last week they had a tornado in a suburb of Buffalo. Not the strength of the ones they get in Texas.
> 
> My but that was a lot of blueberries. I'm not caught up so I don't know what you are using them for, but imagining blueberry pies or tarts.
> 
> ...


Hoping all works out with the new puppy, when it comes.

Glad you have your knitting mojo, wish I could hold my needles.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping all works out with the new puppy, when it comes.
> 
> Glad you have your knitting mojo, wish I could hold my needles.


Wish you could hold your needles too. Bummer. Hoping the neck brace will be helpful. If not, hope you can get an MRI right away and learn exactly which area is tweaked and if it can be fixed. 
Taking my first pair of knockers in to be sent to the Huntsman Cancer Institute in SLC. Have started the second pair. Nothing like the beautiful work I see on this list, but do think that they will be used by those needing them. Good luck on Lucy dog. Loved the picture of Gracie and Sydney.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone! Busyworkerbee, that is cold when you are used to 20c. We are having a cooler summer right now and although in the winter this would be warm, in the summer 60f feels quite cool. Another day with rain too. I think of Bonnie and all the farmers who are affected by this strange weather. We had a tornado sky and last week they had a tornado in a suburb of Buffalo. Not the strength of the ones they get in Texas.
> 
> My but that was a lot of blueberries. I'm not caught up so I don't know what you are using them for, but imagining blueberry pies or tarts.
> 
> ...


I am sorry Roland is in such sad shape. A new puppy will be nice, but I hope not too active for Roland.

I am glad you are knitting again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I figure I must be as I was out for all that time with just Elizabeth and I and I wasn't tired at all! Now that I've recovered I seem to be less tired than I was before I got sick after looking after her for the day.
> Maybe it is the weight I have lost come to think of it. The loss from being sick on top of what I had lost on purpose has started to show and maybe giving me more energy as well. Just before I got sick I had been thinking that surely the weight loss should be showing but it wasn't. Then when I was all drawn from being unwell and the weight loss started to show as well it looked like the weight loss was much worse than it actually was. (Whereas the showing was not related to being unwell but that I had lost a significant amount already). Now that I am looking well the weight loss doesn't look bad either. And i am back trying to lose again. Hope to be a healthy BMI by the end of the year.


I am so glad you are well again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well while I am way behind on my emails I have caught up here. Might head of to bed now and read for a while. After all it is after 11pm here so I may not get much reading done before I fall asleep.


Sleep well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the boys have laid claim to the dog - have named it lucy. there never was a chance for me to have it. and that is fine - i will enjoy her without all the work. lol --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was always amazed at the detail in the beadwork, I used to watch my aunt do moose hide mukluks and things and it was just amazing how she got all those tiny beads, exactly where she wanted them. We did a bit of beading in school for Alaskan history class and things but mine was never that good.


It takes lots and lots of practice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> No chaos here; they come and go at different times. I am always amazed at the lack of complaints here. We have a very happy house.


That says a lot about the girls! I am so glad you have this opportunity.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from doctor about the rash on my arm. He initially thought it possibly was shingles but then I've had the shingles vaccine a few years back. He gave me a shot and a prescription antibiotic that will hopefully clear it up. Also mentioned to him about hand going tingly/numb from time to time and it possibly needing carpal tunnel surgery. Said it was the nerves due to arthritis most likely and wants to do pill first that may settle down the nerve endings. Also asked about blood work from last week's labs and said everything (thyroid, cholesterol, etc all where they should be but didn't want to change any of those meds.)
> 
> Off to can tomatoes!


Hope the meds work for the rash. Glad the blood work was good. Have fun canning tomatoes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping all works out with the new puppy, when it comes.
> 
> Glad you have your knitting mojo, wish I could hold my needles.


I wish you could too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wish you could hold your needles too. Bummer. Hoping the neck brace will be helpful. If not, hope you can get an MRI right away and learn exactly which area is tweaked and if it can be fixed.
> Taking my first pair of knockers in to be sent to the Huntsman Cancer Institute in SLC. Have started the second pair. Nothing like the beautiful work I see on this list, but do think that they will be used by those needing them. Good luck on Lucy dog. Loved the picture of Gracie and Sydney.


Good for you! I am sure the knockers will be well received. You do such beautiful flies, I am sure your knitting is beautiful, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wish you could hold your needles too. Bummer. Hoping the neck brace will be helpful. If not, hope you can get an MRI right away and learn exactly which area is tweaked and if it can be fixed.
> Taking my first pair of knockers in to be sent to the Huntsman Cancer Institute in SLC. Have started the second pair. Nothing like the beautiful work I see on this list, but do think that they will be used by those needing them. Good luck on Lucy dog. Loved the picture of Gracie and Sydney.


I am finding life a bit frustrating to be honest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Therapy went well. I did some time with an arm cycle, and an elastic band. Walked softballs up and down the wall. Then I got a nice neck and shoulder massage before having the ultrasound machine used on the neck and shoulders. 

Then it was off to 2 grocery stores and a stop at Joann fabric. I've got the groceries put away, though some of the meat needs repackaged and frozen. Now that I am caught up again, and have rested, it's time to get myself down stairs and start some more laundry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wish you could too.


It would make such a huge difference!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone! Busyworkerbee, that is cold when you are used to 20c. We are having a cooler summer right now and although in the winter this would be warm, in the summer 60f feels quite cool. Another day with rain too. I think of Bonnie and all the farmers who are affected by this strange weather. We had a tornado sky and last week they had a tornado in a suburb of Buffalo. Not the strength of the ones they get in Texas.
> 
> My but that was a lot of blueberries. I'm not caught up so I don't know what you are using them for, but imagining blueberry pies or tarts.
> 
> ...


Bless Roland's heart. He will run again across the Rainbow Bridge with happy memories of the good life his people have given him. I think a puppy is a good idea, and in fact DD and I have talked about a kitten for the Boys--not that they are in decline just yet, but should one go first, the other would have the younger cat for company (we are worried that if one goes, the other might die from loneliness--they have had each other since before they were born). And of course it would help us humans, too, because I can't imagine life without both our Boys. (I was always the one dragging in new animals, even when I was the mom!) It's funny because other grown cats really set Merlin off, but he just takes to kittens right away and becomes "mommy" to them (I will always remember how he took care of our Clara when she was so very tiny and frail). It is good they are thinking of everyone involved, even dear Roland.

And on a happier note, I am glad to hear you are knitting again! I hope things settle a bit for you--seems you have been go, go, go all year (and if that's how I feel, I can't imagine how you feel). Knitting time will be wonderful and relaxing for you after all that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before the tomato venture...Sam I wish I could have brought you one of Gracie's litter mates. She is such a laid back sweet dog. Also, if you look closely you will see Sydney peeking over the arm of the sofa behind Gracie. Love my furbabies.


Aww, what a love! She has grown so much (yes, babies do that, LOL).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was always amazed at the detail in the beadwork, I used to watch my aunt do moose hide mukluks and things and it was just amazing how she got all those tiny beads, exactly where she wanted them. We did a bit of beading in school for Alaskan history class and things but mine was never that good.


We haven't gone to the Gathering now for some time, but I am always amazed at the beadwork and detail in the regalia. (The Gathering of Nations is said to be the biggest Powwow in the country and we get people from tribes all over the continent.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Siamese blues are so beautiful. I think your family is getting to be known as the soft-hearted. Be careful. I had a friend who was like that and she wound up with dogs, cats, goats, a cow, and even guinea pigs. I think she might have had a fish or two as well. It got so the humane society were sending people to her with their pets. She just couldn't say no and just loved them all.


At one point, we had 7 cats, 3 dogs, two iguanas, two aquariums full of fish, and a guinea pig. DD and I would like to have a dog, a couple of goats and some chickens (and a couple of alpacas for me, LOL), but right now we just have the two cats.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> When we visited DH's sister she served us wine slushies! One was a white, and I don't think she said what it was, and the other was Red Velvet from St. James winery in Missouri. We have always enjoyed the St. James blackberry wine, which has the red velvet for a base if I remember correctly. I prefer the sweeter wines but am beginning to like a slightly dryer wine. A dry wine sticks in my throat. She showed us what she mixes it with to make the slushies and I took pictures of it. The box mix is local to the Cleveland area , though on the east side much closer to Ohio Joy. The other, in a pouch, she got from Walmart. I am hooked! Good thing my refrigerator freezer is full!


Oh they do look interesting, for hot summer days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have wild horses (brumbies), pigs (Capt. Cookers), Deer, all brought here by the European, and doing untold damage. But man would be the killer, ( and does take out a few every year in 'hunting accidents'.
> 
> And then there's the Australian Possum, I have no knowledge of why they were brought in, but they are a right menace.


Feral pigs have become a problem here--they are so dangerous and people are encouraged to hunt them. I saw an article just a couple of days ago about a man who killed one in his yard and it weighed over 800 lbs. :sm06: I don't think even our large predators would take on one of those, either. I certainly don't want to meet one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am finding life a bit frustrating to be honest.


Quite understandable, and I'm so very sorry that this new issue has developed. I do hope the doctor can find a way to set things right so that you are back to your normal self.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before the tomato venture...Sam I wish I could have brought you one of Gracie's litter mates. She is such a laid back sweet dog. Also, if you look closely you will see Sydney peeking over the arm of the sofa behind Gracie. Love my furbabies.


Made me laugh when I spotted Sidney spying over the arm of the chair


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> That sounds like a great heating pad. Sure hope it helps.


Yes it has eased things a lot thankfully. It's early Wednesday morning, and I'm moving a lot easier so far. The rest and heat seem to be doing me some good.
I worked on my Darth Vader and got a lot done yesterday. Stabbing my needle into the Aida was good for relieving frustrations etc lol! 
I'm getting cramp in my left foot, so have been doing stretches and using magnesium spray to ease it up some. Need to get some good walking exercise again, but not much fun in the wet winter weather.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> David's uncle, a fungi expert once (accidentally) fed his very prim and proper mother magic mushrooms.


Bet that was a laugh!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick stop in to say I chatted with Melody yesterday and she said she is the happiest she's been in a long, long time. Hopes to be checking into the KTP soon. It was good to "hear" she is having a happier life.


That all sounds good, I'm glad she's happy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam. I got a call saying my prescriptions were ready except for one which had to be ordered. Well it is the one for the tingling in y hand and I asked what it was...gabapentin (sp?). Glad I asked as I will NOT take gabapentin. He gave it to me about 6 years ago and I for had a horrible reaction to it; made me crazy; and I mean crazy! Tried calling doctor but office had already closed so told pharmacy to put it on hold and I will call doctor again tomorrow. Will tell him I'll just wait until I see my RA doctor in Nov. and will deal with it then. As doc said it is most likely related to the arthritis anyway and to be honest if I need to go ahead and have the thumb reconstructed and carpal tunnel surgery I'd rather do that then add another pill into my mix of meds.


thewren said:


> that sounds like a good report. hopefully the shot and antibiotic will do the trick on the rash and another pill for your tingling hands. sending tons of healing energy your way to help speed up the healing all the way around. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! She can not do that! That would be heartless!


thewren said:


> i would take gracie in a minute - even sydney. i'm gritting my teeth right now - alexis is telling the boys she is going to take lucy back when she graduates in two years.
> sometimes i think that girl has no heart but thinks only of herself. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished the tomatoes; unfortunately 9 lbs of raw tomatoes does not make much...only 3 quarts and 1 pint. MUST get more tomatoes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Feral pigs have become a problem here--they are so dangerous and people are encouraged to hunt them. I saw an article just a couple of days ago about a man who killed one in his yard and it weighed over 800 lbs. :sm06: I don't think even our large predators would take on one of those, either. I certainly don't want to meet one.


 :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Quite understandable, and I'm so very sorry that this new issue has developed. I do hope the doctor can find a way to set things right so that you are back to your normal self.


Thanks, It is most annoying, and to be honest I had never thought of not being able to use my hands. I am trying to use them as much as possible.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would make such a huge difference!


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gwenniepooh, good you discovered the med was gabapentin and you could not take that safely. There are some really great new drugs that work much better for RA than gabapentin. You may need to ask your rheumatologist if you could try one of these. Great tomatoes! 
Julie, I am wondering if you can use your hands enough to hold a pencil for a short time. Perhaps you could be planning and charting the pattern for your next Gansey. I expect that your hands will get better as since you still have some feeling/tingling in them, that tells me that it is most likely that you have inflammation, not total trans section or rupture of the nerves in your neck (brachial plexus) that govern your hands. I am sure that this is making you "stir crazy" because it so limits what you can do. 
Fan, you may add some calcium to your diet as often cramping, as you know, is also a sign of reduced calcium. I find that I can alleviate my symptoms by increasing my calcium intake. Worth a try.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. I got a call saying my prescriptions were ready except for one which had to be ordered. Well it is the one for the tingling in y hand and I asked what it was...gabapentin (sp?). Glad I asked as I will NOT take gabapentin. He gave it to me about 6 years ago and I for had a horrible reaction to it; made me crazy; and I mean crazy! Tried calling doctor but office had already closed so told pharmacy to put it on hold and I will call doctor again tomorrow. Will tell him I'll just wait until I see my RA doctor in Nov. and will deal with it then. As doc said it is most likely related to the arthritis anyway and to be honest if I need to go ahead and have the thumb reconstructed and carpal tunnel surgery I'd rather do that then add another pill into my mix of meds.


I wondered if that might be what was prescribed. I take one at night for my FM. Am thinking about asking Dr if I can wean off of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the tomatoes; unfortunately 9 lbs of raw tomatoes does not make much...only 3 quarts and 1 pint. MUST get more tomatoes.


Looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Gwenniepooh, good you discovered the med was gabapentin and you could not take that safely. There are some really great new drugs that work much better for RA than gabapentin. You may need to ask your rheumatologist if you could try one of these. Great tomatoes!
> Julie, I am wondering if you can use your hands enough to hold a pencil for a short time. Perhaps you could be planning and charting the pattern for your next Gansey. I expect that your hands will get better as since you still have some feeling/tingling in them, that tells me that it is most likely that you have inflammation, not total trans section or rupture of the nerves in your neck (brachial plexus) that govern your hands. I am sure that this is making you "stir crazy" because it so limits what you can do.
> Fan, you may add some calcium to your diet as often cramping, as you know, is also a sign of reduced calcium. I find that I can alleviate my symptoms by increasing my calcium intake. Worth a try.


That is a valid thought, Joyce, I could rearrange things a bit and start work for my fair Isle project.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - i feel the same way about Amoxicillin - makes every joint in my body ache. i'm with you on the 'add another pill'. i sometimes find it difficult to take my meds mainly because i'm tired of taking them. i've been good lately and have taken them every day. i tell you - the person that coined the phrase 'golden years' must have been under thirty. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. I got a call saying my prescriptions were ready except for one which had to be ordered. Well it is the one for the tingling in y hand and I asked what it was...gabapentin (sp?). Glad I asked as I will NOT take gabapentin. He gave it to me about 6 years ago and I for had a horrible reaction to it; made me crazy; and I mean crazy! Tried calling doctor but office had already closed so told pharmacy to put it on hold and I will call doctor again tomorrow. Will tell him I'll just wait until I see my RA doctor in Nov. and will deal with it then. As doc said it is most likely related to the arthritis anyway and to be honest if I need to go ahead and have the thumb reconstructed and carpal tunnel surgery I'd rather do that then add another pill into my mix of meds.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look so good. you need to pair a jar with baked mac and cheese. a combination made in heaven. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the tomatoes; unfortunately 9 lbs of raw tomatoes does not make much...only 3 quarts and 1 pint. MUST get more tomatoes.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a valid thought, Joyce, I could rearrange things a bit and start work for my fair Isle project.


Oh my, that Fair Isle project is remarkable. I think you would do a tremendous job on that. It will take much work but is so attractive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my jullie - that looks like a nightmare to knit. looking forward to your modeling it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is a valid thought, Joyce, I could rearrange things a bit and start work for my fair Isle project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my jullie - that looks like a nightmare to knit. looking forward to your modeling it. --- sam


Don't forget, Sam, with Fair Isle you use only 2 colours in any row- it will be a lot of drafting though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my, that Fair Isle project is remarkable. I think you would do a tremendous job on that. It will take much work but is so attractive.


It is a very basic shape, and intended to be steeked (knit in the round and cut to make the front opening). I have never steeked in my life, but there is always the first attempt!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know that. it should be a warm cardigan - all those carried colors almost make a second layer. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Don't forget, Sam, with Fair Isle you use only 2 colours in any row- it will be a lot of drafting though.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very basic shape, and intended to be steeked (knit in the round and cut to make the front opening). I have never steeked in my life, but there is always the first attempt!


Wow! That steeking sounds scary. However, I bet you can do it without any problems. I have faith in you! Hope your hands hold up to the drafting and that it will keep your mind busy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very basic shape, and intended to be steeked (knit in the round and cut to make the front opening). I have never steeked in my life, but there is always the first attempt!


Julie maybe you can tell me , what is the point in steeking ? If you want a cardigan or jacket why not just make it so . I have seen some lovely items that have been steeked and there must be a point to it that I'm missing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that should be exciting julie. we will definitely need pictures of you cutting away. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very basic shape, and intended to be steeked (knit in the round and cut to make the front opening). I have never steeked in my life, but there is always the first attempt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not know that. it should be a warm cardigan - all those carried colors almost make a second layer. --- sam


They do indeed, it is what makes it so warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow! That steeking sounds scary. However, I bet you can do it without any problems. I have faith in you! Hope your hands hold up to the drafting and that it will keep your mind busy.


I can assure you it is scary, but it is common both in Fair Isle work and Norwegian knitting, and I am assured properly done does not unravel.
I have to get myself organised to do the drafting! First print up the graph paper.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can assure you it is scary, but it is common both in Fair Isle work and Norwegian knitting, and I am assured properly done does not unravel.
> I have to get myself organised to do the drafting! First print up the graph paper.


Are the borders and neck and bottom done separately and then put on after you do the steeking? Inquiring minds want to know. Good luck on getting the draft paper done and the chart made for that beautiful cardigan. I expect it will take different amounts of pattern charting for the main body and the sleeves as well as the borders. Is this so?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If anyone can do it, it will be you Julie. I guarantee it will be done exquisitely and look stunning on you.


Lurker 2 said:


> I can assure you it is scary, but it is common both in Fair Isle work and Norwegian knitting, and I am assured properly done does not unravel.
> I have to get myself organised to do the drafting! First print up the graph paper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie maybe you can tell me , what is the point in steeking ? If you want a cardigan or jacket why not just make it so . I have seen some lovely items that have been steeked and there must be a point to it that I'm missing


Basically so that you can knit in the round a more complex design, working always in the one direction, which is a lot easier to read- and then cut to get the opening. The Norwegians do this for the sleeve opening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that should be exciting julie. we will definitely need pictures of you cutting away. --- sam


When I get there, Sam, when I get there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Are the borders and neck and bottom done separately and then put on after you do the steeking? Inquiring minds want to know. Good luck on getting the draft paper done and the chart made for that beautiful cardigan. I expect it will take different amounts of pattern charting for the main body and the sleeves as well as the borders. Is this so?


The bottom is part of the main body, but the bands and neck are knit later.
Quite likely- I have yet to do the maths.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If anyone can do it, it will be you Julie. I guarantee it will be done exquisitely and look stunning on you.


I have to conquer the problem of my hands first.

But thank you, Gwen.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can assure you it is scary, but it is common both in Fair Isle work and Norwegian knitting, and I am assured properly done does not unravel.
> I have to get myself organised to do the drafting! First print up the graph paper.


I couldn't bear the thought of knitting all that intricate pattern and then having it all wasted because the steeking goes wrong! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Feral pigs have become a problem here--they are so dangerous and people are encouraged to hunt them. I saw an article just a couple of days ago about a man who killed one in his yard and it weighed over 800 lbs. :sm06: I don't think even our large predators would take on one of those, either. I certainly don't want to meet one.


Recently there have been a few of those wild pigs around here too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I couldn't bear the thought of knitting all that intricate pattern and then having it all wasted because the steeking goes wrong! :sm16: :sm16:


You knit extra stitches, Angela, which are where you cut- we did a session on it in the Lace Party- although typically for me I was knitting Ganseys, at the time. I am assured it does work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I couldn't bear the thought of knitting all that intricate pattern and then having it all wasted because the steeking goes wrong! :sm16: :sm16:


That would be my thought too! I'd be terrified ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie maybe you can tell me , what is the point in steeking ? If you want a cardigan or jacket why not just make it so . I have seen some lovely items that have been steeked and there must be a point to it that I'm missing


The front plackets match up exactly in the color sequencing.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just saying hello! Things have been hectic. Friday I left for the weekend for a family campout. We went to Jellystone Park in Kerrville, TX. It was really nice. Our cabin was pretty big, and they had an awesome splash pad with great slides. All of the little cousins got along great, and they were so cute. Good food and good fun with the family. Now I have to start getting my things gathered for my trip August 4. My knee is still bothering me, but the doc thinks it is all because of arthritis! I'll go next week and probably get another shot and maybe some pain pills to get me through my trip. DD says I need to drink more water, and lo and behold, I read on WebMD that drinking more water will help with the swelling! I guess I will have to tell her that she was right! I'll get back as much as possible before I leave next week. Miss hearing all of the news and visiting with my TP friends. Take care!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before the tomato venture...Sam I wish I could have brought you one of Gracie's litter mates. She is such a laid back sweet dog. Also, if you look closely you will see Sydney peeking over the arm of the sofa behind Gracie. Love my furbabies.


Awe, she's turned into a big love, Sydney looking over the arm is cute too. Where's Alice? 
They are sweeties aren't they.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from doctor about the rash on my arm. He initially thought it possibly was shingles but then I've had the shingles vaccine a few years back. He gave me a shot and a prescription antibiotic that will hopefully clear it up. Also mentioned to him about hand going tingly/numb from time to time and it possibly needing carpal tunnel surgery. Said it was the nerves due to arthritis most likely and wants to do pill first that may settle down the nerve endings. Also asked about blood work from last week's labs and said everything (thyroid, cholesterol, etc all where they should be but didn't want to change any of those meds.)
> 
> Off to can tomatoes!


I sure hope that the shot and prescription clears up the rash. Great that the bloodwork was good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I figure I must be as I was out for all that time with just Elizabeth and I and I wasn't tired at all! Now that I've recovered I seem to be less tired than I was before I got sick after looking after her for the day.
> Maybe it is the weight I have lost come to think of it. The loss from being sick on top of what I had lost on purpose has started to show and maybe giving me more energy as well. Just before I got sick I had been thinking that surely the weight loss should be showing but it wasn't. Then when I was all drawn from being unwell and the weight loss started to show as well it looked like the weight loss was much worse than it actually was. (Whereas the showing was not related to being unwell but that I had lost a significant amount already). Now that I am looking well the weight loss doesn't look bad either. And i am back trying to lose again. Hope to be a healthy BMI by the end of the year.


It's great that you have more energy than before, and I'm sure the weight loss is a great help. 
I know that I'm feeling much getter with my weight loss happening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Therapy went well. I did some time with an arm cycle, and an elastic band. Walked softballs up and down the wall. Then I got a nice neck and shoulder massage before having the ultrasound machine used on the neck and shoulders.
> 
> Then it was off to 2 grocery stores and a stop at Joann fabric. I've got the groceries put away, though some of the meat needs repackaged and frozen. Now that I am caught up again, and have rested, it's time to get myself down stairs and start some more laundry.


I bet the massage was great after the work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have wild horses (brumbies), pigs (Capt. Cookers), Deer, all brought here by the European, and doing untold damage. But man would be the killer, ( and does take out a few every year in 'hunting accidents'.
> 
> And then there's the Australian Possum, I have no knowledge of why they were brought in, but they are a right menace.


It's amazing how introduced wildlife and fauna seem to do more damage than good every time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing how introduced wildlife and fauna seem to do more damage than good every time.


Sadly that's true, although sometimes done with the best of intentions.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing how introduced wildlife and fauna seem to do more damage than good every time.


That might be that, the introduced ones have tipped the balance of nature already established before they came on the scene.
Also having no other big indigenous animals to keep them in check, they have decimated our bird and insect life, as well as our native plants and trees. The possums and rabbits are particularly bad, as they breed so prolifically.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie maybe you can tell me , what is the point in steeking ? If you want a cardigan or jacket why not just make it so . I have seen some lovely items that have been steeked and there must be a point to it that I'm missing


Basically it just let's you knit around and around instead of turning your work at the end of a row. When the knitting is finished, on a sewing machine, you stitch 2 rows of stitches with the appropriate amount of space between, then cut between the 2 rows of stitching. The stitching keeps the knitting from falling apart. You would then turn those edges under.

Personally, I am scared to attempt it! ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If anyone can do it, it will be you Julie. I guarantee it will be done exquisitely and look stunning on you.


I agree!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You knit extra stitches, Angela, which are where you cut- we did a session on it in the Lace Party- although typically for me I was knitting Ganseys, at the time. I am assured it does work.


It does work. I've seen it done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just saying hello! Things have been hectic. Friday I left for the weekend for a family campout. We went to Jellystone Park in Kerrville, TX. It was really nice. Our cabin was pretty big, and they had an awesome splash pad with great slides. All of the little cousins got along great, and they were so cute. Good food and good fun with the family. Now I have to start getting my things gathered for my trip August 4. My knee is still bothering me, but the doc thinks it is all because of arthritis! I'll go next week and probably get another shot and maybe some pain pills to get me through my trip. DD says I need to drink more water, and lo and behold, I read on WebMD that drinking more water will help with the swelling! I guess I will have to tell her that she was right! I'll get back as much as possible before I leave next week. Miss hearing all of the news and visiting with my TP friends. Take care!


What fun! Sounds like the kids enjoyed themselves. Hope the knee improves for your trip. Drinking more water does help. And leave your diet soda alone! That is not helping the swelling at all. Look at the label for sodium content. Well, any soda, for that matter. But the artificial sweeteners are doing a lot of damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I bet the massage was great after the work.


It was , though they didn't let me do much. I am sure it will be increased Friday.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a valid thought, Joyce, I could rearrange things a bit and start work for my fair Isle project.


Beautiful sweater, I personally would make the sleeves narrower, just me, otherwise beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Alice is still here; who knows where she was at that time and point. Goodness knows as jealous of being the one closest to me she would have most likely been sitting in my lap if she had seen Gracie up next to me...LOL!


Poledra65 said:


> Awe, she's turned into a big love, Sydney looking over the arm is cute too. Where's Alice?
> They are sweeties aren't they.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good for you! I am sure the knockers will be well received. You do such beautiful flies, I am sure your knitting is beautiful, too.


 :sm24: I agree!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Feral pigs have become a problem here--they are so dangerous and people are encouraged to hunt them. I saw an article just a couple of days ago about a man who killed one in his yard and it weighed over 800 lbs. :sm06: I don't think even our large predators would take on one of those, either. I certainly don't want to meet one.


They are awful in Texas too, they'll kill pets in heartbeat and can easily kill a human, and destroy crops.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! Not only does it itch but looks awful.


Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that the shot and prescription clears up the rash. Great that the bloodwork was good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the tomatoes; unfortunately 9 lbs of raw tomatoes does not make much...only 3 quarts and 1 pint. MUST get more tomatoes.


They do cook way down, I hope I get enough to can several jars but it's not looking too promising at the moment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a valid thought, Joyce, I could rearrange things a bit and start work for my fair Isle project.


That will be lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very basic shape, and intended to be steeked (knit in the round and cut to make the front opening). I have never steeked in my life, but there is always the first attempt!


 :sm24: 
I'm going to try it one day, I just keep starting to many other projects to get to doing a steeked project.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just saying hello! Things have been hectic. Friday I left for the weekend for a family campout. We went to Jellystone Park in Kerrville, TX. It was really nice. Our cabin was pretty big, and they had an awesome splash pad with great slides. All of the little cousins got along great, and they were so cute. Good food and good fun with the family. Now I have to start getting my things gathered for my trip August 4. My knee is still bothering me, but the doc thinks it is all because of arthritis! I'll go next week and probably get another shot and maybe some pain pills to get me through my trip. DD says I need to drink more water, and lo and behold, I read on WebMD that drinking more water will help with the swelling! I guess I will have to tell her that she was right! I'll get back as much as possible before I leave next week. Miss hearing all of the news and visiting with my TP friends. Take care!


Sounds like so much fun, did you see Yogi and Booboo? 
Hope you knee is better for your trip, water is definitely a must, add some lemon to it for both flavor and to help reduce swelling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Sadly that's true, although sometimes done with the best of intentions.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That might be that, the introduced ones have tipped the balance of nature already established before they came on the scene.
> Also having no other big indigenous animals to keep them in check, they have decimated our bird and insect life, as well as our native plants and trees. The possums and rabbits are particularly bad, as they breed so prolifically.


So true, the carp that was introduced into our waterways is killing off natural species and destroying ecosystems, people catch and kill them and just leave the carcass' on the bank.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Alice is still here; who knows where she was at that time and point. Goodness knows as jealous of being the one closest to me she would have most likely been sitting in my lap if she had seen Gracie up next to me...LOL!


LOL!! They do get jealous don't they.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The farmers market I went to on Monday had lovely tomatoes and every Wednesday for every $40 you spend they then knock off $15 so you get your purchase for $25. I'm going to go there tomorrow morning;
hope to be there when they open at 10 and crossing my fingers they still have lots of tomatoes.
They also will get you large quantities (bushel(s)) but it takes about 5 days to get them.
Anyway, hoping to get tomatoes and green beans tomorrow. We shall see....

I just finished making my first batch of Golden Cheddar (nut) cheese....dairy free and soy free.
It looks like cheddar but have to let it set for 6 hours before tasting it. I'll let you know how it turns out.
If good, I'll gladly share the recipe for anyone interested. This morning I made almond cheese to which I added some spices. Hoping it turns out good too. Right now it is wrapped in cheesecloth in the fridge letting the liquid drain out of it. Tomorrow I'll bake if briefly to form a rind/crust but the center is suppose to remain soft/creamy.

I think the next cheese I'll give a try will be a Frendh-Style Brie. I'm sure hoping these are tasty as I'm having quite a bit of fun making them!


Poledra65 said:


> They do cook way down, I hope I get enough to can several jars but it's not looking too promising at the moment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way, my silly back is acting up again. Think I'll do a Baclofen again tonight; already have a salonpas on it. Just silliness; don't think I've been lifting anything or turning/bending weird. Boy, getting older is a real pain sometimes but I wouldn't want to NOT get older.

Speaking of getting older, my oldest grandson will be moving into his own apartment 8/12. Can't believe he is just 6 months away from being 21. Sent him a text asking if I could get him some cookware, dishes,etc. or anything. His mom said the apartment is partially furnished. It is also about 5 miles from me. His mom closes on her house the 4th and will be moving in the 6th. Lots of changes going on. 

Anyone who is friends on FB, I just posted a video of Hannah singing at the Trinity College Beer Cellar during one of the open mic sessions. Can't wait until she gets home!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Figured out I may have given myself mild food poisoning. Up every few hours visiting the throne room. Must have spiked a good temperature as normally my unit, once closed up stays warm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If anyone can do it, it will be you Julie. I guarantee it will be done exquisitely and look stunning on you.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you recover quickly Heather.


busyworkerbee said:


> Figured out I may have given myself mild food poisoning. Up every few hours visiting the throne room. Must have spiked a good temperature as normally my unit, once closed up stays warm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since I got up at 5:30 this morning I think I'm going to head to bed pretty soon. Peace, love, and lots of prayers for all. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you going? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Just saying hello! Things have been hectic. Friday I left for the weekend for a family campout. We went to Jellystone Park in Kerrville, TX. It was really nice. Our cabin was pretty big, and they had an awesome splash pad with great slides. All of the little cousins got along great, and they were so cute. Good food and good fun with the family. Now I have to start getting my things gathered for my trip August 4. My knee is still bothering me, but the doc thinks it is all because of arthritis! I'll go next week and probably get another shot and maybe some pain pills to get me through my trip. DD says I need to drink more water, and lo and behold, I read on WebMD that drinking more water will help with the swelling! I guess I will have to tell her that she was right! I'll get back as much as possible before I leave next week. Miss hearing all of the news and visiting with my TP friends. Take care!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The farmers market I went to on Monday had lovely tomatoes and every Wednesday for every $40 you spend they then knock off $15 so you get your purchase for $25. I'm going to go there tomorrow morning;
> hope to be there when they open at 10 and crossing my fingers they still have lots of tomatoes.
> They also will get you large quantities (bushel(s)) but it takes about 5 days to get them.
> Anyway, hoping to get tomatoes and green beans tomorrow. We shall see....
> ...


That's a great deal, I hope they have plenty of both for you. 
Nut cheese should be interesting, hope they work out the way you want them too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, my silly back is acting up again. Think I'll do a Baclofen again tonight; already have a salonpas on it. Just silliness; don't think I've been lifting anything or turning/bending weird. Boy, getting older is a real pain sometimes but I wouldn't want to NOT get older.
> 
> Speaking of getting older, my oldest grandson will be moving into his own apartment 8/12. Can't believe he is just 6 months away from being 21. Sent him a text asking if I could get him some cookware, dishes,etc. or anything. His mom said the apartment is partially furnished. It is also about 5 miles from me. His mom closes on her house the 4th and will be moving in the 6th. Lots of changes going on.
> 
> Anyone who is friends on FB, I just posted a video of Hannah singing at the Trinity College Beer Cellar during one of the open mic sessions. Can't wait until she gets home!


I hope that the back pain passes quickly. 
Wow, that is coming quick, it will be lovely for him to have his own place and for your DD to have her house. 
It's almost time for Hannah to come home isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Figured out I may have given myself mild food poisoning. Up every few hours visiting the throne room. Must have spiked a good temperature as normally my unit, once closed up stays warm.


Oh no! I hope that it's passed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's not good - sending tons of healing energy your way to get you back in the pink really quick. --- sam
\


busyworkerbee said:


> Figured out I may have given myself mild food poisoning. Up every few hours visiting the throne room. Must have spiked a good temperature as normally my unit, once closed up stays warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Basically it just let's you knit around and around instead of turning your work at the end of a row. When the knitting is finished, on a sewing machine, you stitch 2 rows of stitches with the appropriate amount of space between, then cut between the 2 rows of stitching. The stitching keeps the knitting from falling apart. You would then turn those edges under.
> 
> Personally, I am scared to attempt it! ????


Or add a band.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I agree!


 :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have my night meds laid out ready to go. i slept most of the afternoon but am ready to go back to bed and sleep. this thrush is getting me down. oh well - it will eventually be gone. see you all tomorrow. where has mary been? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It does work. I've seen it done.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful sweater, I personally would make the sleeves narrower, just me, otherwise beautiful.


I like it as is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That will be lovely.


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ever had a day when you should have stayed put instead of going out? Today is that day for me. First off I wrote a note of what I needed in the mall today, and left it on the counter at home, then I went to workshop and left my keys to everything locked in the office. Stu is away today at track day, and he has the spare key. Luckily I can access the house with my garage remote. Left my phone behind at home as it was charging, and lastly In my haste this morning I put my knickers on inside out lol!!! I think I badly need a cuppa and a lie down, as my back is still sore from weekends plane trip from hell. ???? If my back doesn't come right in next few days I will think about seeing a physiotherapist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> I'm going to try it one day, I just keep starting to many other projects to get to doing a steeked project.


 :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick stop in to say I chatted with Melody yesterday and she said she is the happiest she's been in a long, long time. Hopes to be checking into the KTP soon. It was good to "hear" she is having a happier life.


That is very good to hear


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> i think the boys have laid claim to the dog - have named it lucy. there never was a chance for me to have it. and that is fine - i will enjoy her without all the work. lol --- sam


LOL, that is my dog's name!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

And in the middle of my health drama, got word that DSFs only brother had passed on. Dad is very upset, partly because this leaves him and one sister and partly because financially and physically, neither he or DM can get down to this service, which is, from what I found out,can simple graveside service. I have sent a message to that Aunt, all I can do really.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, the carp that was introduced into our waterways is killing off natural species and destroying ecosystems, people catch and kill them and just leave the carcass' on the bank.


Are they no good to eat? People don't like to eat what we call suckers, I'm not sure what the proper name is but apparently they are great canned. I've canned trout but nothing else. My friend cans northern pike all the time. It tastes like salmon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The farmers market I went to on Monday had lovely tomatoes and every Wednesday for every $40 you spend they then knock off $15 so you get your purchase for $25. I'm going to go there tomorrow morning;
> hope to be there when they open at 10 and crossing my fingers they still have lots of tomatoes.
> They also will get you large quantities (bushel(s)) but it takes about 5 days to get them.
> Anyway, hoping to get tomatoes and green beans tomorrow. We shall see....
> ...


You're really channelling Suzy Homemaker ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Figured out I may have given myself mild food poisoning. Up every few hours visiting the throne room. Must have spiked a good temperature as normally my unit, once closed up stays warm.


Hope you are better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, my silly back is acting up again. Think I'll do a Baclofen again tonight; already have a salonpas on it. Just silliness; don't think I've been lifting anything or turning/bending weird. Boy, getting older is a real pain sometimes but I wouldn't want to NOT get older.
> 
> Speaking of getting older, my oldest grandson will be moving into his own apartment 8/12. Can't believe he is just 6 months away from being 21. Sent him a text asking if I could get him some cookware, dishes,etc. or anything. His mom said the apartment is partially furnished. It is also about 5 miles from me. His mom closes on her house the 4th and will be moving in the 6th. Lots of changes going on.
> 
> Anyone who is friends on FB, I just posted a video of Hannah singing at the Trinity College Beer Cellar during one of the open mic sessions. Can't wait until she gets home!


You have been twisting differently, ect , while canning your tomatoes, and maybe while making your cheese, also. Can you reach the area? Perhaps some Diclofenac applied would help. Hope it's better tomorrow.

Congratulations to your DGS, and happy birthday to him. Also to your DD on her house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Figured out I may have given myself mild food poisoning. Up every few hours visiting the throne room. Must have spiked a good temperature as normally my unit, once closed up stays warm.


Not good. Feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since I got up at 5:30 this morning I think I'm going to head to bed pretty soon. Peace, love, and lots of prayers for all. TTYL


Sleep well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Or add a band.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ever had a day when you should have stayed put instead of going out? Today is that day for me. First off I wrote a note of what I needed in the mall today, and left it on the counter at home, then I went to workshop and left my keys to everything locked in the office. Stu is away today at track day, and he has the spare key. Luckily I can access the house with my garage remote. Left my phone behind at home as it was charging, and lastly In my haste this morning I put my knickers on inside out lol!!! I think I badly need a cuppa and a lie down, as my back is still sore from weekends plane trip from hell. ???? If my back doesn't come right in next few days I will think about seeing a physiotherapist.


I think you just should have gone back to bed???? Hope tomorrow is a better day & both you & Gwen can get rid of the sore back


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> have my night meds laid out ready to go. i slept most of the afternoon but am ready to go back to bed and sleep. this thrush is getting me down. oh well - it will eventually be gone. see you all tomorrow. where has mary been? --- sam


Hope it's gone soon. Sleep well. I think Mary is busy at work, after having been on vacation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> And in the middle of my health drama, got word that DSFs only brother had passed on. Dad is very upset, partly because this leaves him and one sister and partly because financially and physically, neither he or DM can get down to this service, which is, from what I found out,can simple graveside service. I have sent a message to that Aunt, all I can do really.


Condolences to your family. It always seems harder when health, distances & finances make it impossible to attend


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ever had a day when you should have stayed put instead of going out? Today is that day for me. First off I wrote a note of what I needed in the mall today, and left it on the counter at home, then I went to workshop and left my keys to everything locked in the office. Stu is away today at track day, and he has the spare key. Luckily I can access the house with my garage remote. Left my phone behind at home as it was charging, and lastly In my haste this morning I put my knickers on inside out lol!!! I think I badly need a cuppa and a lie down, as my back is still sore from weekends plane trip from hell. ???? If my back doesn't come right in next few days I will think about seeing a physiotherapist.


Oh no. What a day. I've done the knickers inside out! Maybe just a nice massage would help your back to loosen the muscles and fix it. Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> And in the middle of my health drama, got word that DSFs only brother had passed on. Dad is very upset, partly because this leaves him and one sister and partly because financially and physically, neither he or DM can get down to this service, which is, from what I found out,can simple graveside service. I have sent a message to that Aunt, all I can do really.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending thoughts and prayers for your family. Sorry they can't go to the service.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no. What a day. I've done the knickers inside out! Maybe just a nice massage would help your back to loosen the muscles and fix it. Hope tomorrow is better.


I reckon so. Julie and I just had a good giggle on the phone about our woes! I might have a bath later with some Epsom salts to ease it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I did my marathon shopping this morning, picked up the part for my car & raced back so it could be put inð³Then I found out they were to give me some other parts for the garage but they didn't so the mechanic had to run into Lloydminster to get the parts as it was on the lift & had to be finished before mine. So now mine will get done tomorrow 

I got about 1/2 the rasberries picked & will finish those tomorrow 
I took a recipe of FB for Parmesan crusted snap peas- just tossed peas in butter, then in panko bread crumbs, Parmesan & garlic powder & baked at 400 for 15 minutes. They were good. I think I prefer them just fresh but this was a good way to use them too. I also like to add them to my macaroni salad 

I t Ok your advise & took along my knitting on the bike trip, I crammed a ball of sock yarn in a little bag, took only about as much room as a pair of socks so had no comment from DHð I finished them last night but need tomdarn the ends yet. I really like the colors in this yarn, it's some of that Patons stretch I got for $1/ball last year


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are they no good to eat? People don't like to eat what we call suckers, I'm not sure what the proper name is but apparently they are great canned. I've canned trout but nothing else. My friend cans northern pike all the time. It tastes like salmon


Carp are bottom feeders so most of us don't eat them where I am. I think that they don't taste good either. Catfish are good if fixed right and not too big, and they are also bottom feeders, so I don't think that is the only reason we don't eat carp. Northern Pike are an oily fish. Again, only something I like if small. Dad went to Canada a few times and brought it back. Somewhere around New Liskard. And don't quote me on the spelling! Ontario I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I reckon so. Julie and I just had a good giggle on the phone about our woes! I might have a bath later with some Epsom salts to ease it.


I'm glad the two of you have each other so close and could have a giggle. Epsom salts would be good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Carp are bottom feeders so most of us don't eat them where I am. I think that they don't taste good either. Catfish are good if fixed right and not too big, and they are also bottom feeders, so I don't think that is the only reason we don't eat carp. Northern Pike are an oily fish. Again, only something I like if small. Dad went to Canada a few times and brought it back. Somewhere around New Liskard. And don't quote me on the spelling! Ontario I think.


I am fairly certain Carp are eaten in China.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Great sox, Bonnie. I like the colors too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it as is!


And that's the important thing. As I always say, "each to their own.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> And that's the important thing. As I always say, "each to their own.


I say that a lot too!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Ever had a day when you should have stayed put instead of going out? Today is that day for me. First off I wrote a note of what I needed in the mall today, and left it on the counter at home, then I went to workshop and left my keys to everything locked in the office. Stu is away today at track day, and he has the spare key. Luckily I can access the house with my garage remote. Left my phone behind at home as it was charging, and lastly In my haste this morning I put my knickers on inside out lol!!! I think I badly need a cuppa and a lie down, as my back is still sore from weekends plane trip from hell. ???? If my back doesn't come right in next few days I will think about seeing a physiotherapist.


Well this gave me a giggle, sorry Fan. Guess we all have one of those days, lol! ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I did my marathon shopping this morning, picked up the part for my car & raced back so it could be put inð³Then I found out they were to give me some other parts for the garage but they didn't so the mechanic had to run into Lloydminster to get the parts as it was on the lift & had to be finished before mine. So now mine will get done tomorrow
> 
> I got about 1/2 the rasberries picked & will finish those tomorrow
> I took a recipe of FB for Parmesan crusted snap peas- just tossed peas in butter, then in panko bread crumbs, Parmesan & garlic powder & baked at 400 for 15 minutes. They were good. I think I prefer them just fresh but this was a good way to use them too. I also like to add them to my macaroni salad
> ...


Like the socks too!

I don't know where some of you get the energy to bake, make preserves etc., etc. I used too but guess I'm in a lazy mode.
Actually had a little snooze this afternoon, don't do that very often but just felt tired so went upstairs to have 40 winks. Probably won't sleep well tonight but I felt really rested after my little nap.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well this gave me a giggle, sorry Fan. Guess we all have one of those days, lol! ????


That's ok, Julie and I have been giggling too. Stu will be laughing at me too, when he gets home. Mind you he's locked himself in the office a few times and rung me to bail him out. Senior moments!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> And in the middle of my health drama, got word that DSFs only brother had passed on. Dad is very upset, partly because this leaves him and one sister and partly because financially and physically, neither he or DM can get down to this service, which is, from what I found out,can simple graveside service. I have sent a message to that Aunt, all I can do really.


I'm so sorry on the loss of your uncle, I can understand your DSFs upset, but unfortunately one can only do what one can do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are they no good to eat? People don't like to eat what we call suckers, I'm not sure what the proper name is but apparently they are great canned. I've canned trout but nothing else. My friend cans northern pike all the time. It tastes like salmon


They can be eaten but it's not common, They are much more bony than catfish, and very little actual meat to them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


Oh dear!!!!!!LOL.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You knit extra stitches, Angela, which are where you cut- we did a session on it in the Lace Party- although typically for me I was knitting Ganseys, at the time. I am assured it does work.


I did it once, on a small project, and it worked, but as I told my friend, I'm not sure I'd brave it on a big piece. It does have "eek" in its name, after all! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did it once, on a small project, and it worked, but as I told my friend, I'm not sure I'd brave it on a big piece. It does have "eek" in its name, after all! LOL


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Condolences, Heather. Perhaps you and your folks can have a memorial of your own to find a little peace.

Gwen, Fan, and anyone else in pain, healing energy for you. 

I think there was something else...CRAFT strikes. Sigh. I'm tired so should sleep. I hope. We rode out to breakfast, back here to work, then he wanted to go by the pool hall and say hello, then to the grocery on the way back. I will try to catch up again tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain Carp are eaten in China.


Possibly. And we may even call different fish carp. I don't know. I just know we don't eat them here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:



> Well I did my marathon shopping this morning, picked up the part for my car & raced back so it could be put inð³Then I found out they were to give me some other parts for the garage but they didn't so the mechanic had to run into Lloydminster to get the parts as it was on the lift & had to be finished before mine. So now mine will get done tomorrow
> 
> I got about 1/2 the rasberries picked & will finish those tomorrow
> I took a recipe of FB for Parmesan crusted snap peas- just tossed peas in butter, then in panko bread crumbs, Parmesan & garlic powder & baked at 400 for 15 minutes. They were good. I think I prefer them just fresh but this was a good way to use them too. I also like to add them to my macaroni salad
> ...


Those are great, and the price wasn't bad either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up for the night, so off to bed. 
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Alice is still here; who knows where she was at that time and point. Goodness knows as jealous of being the one closest to me she would have most likely been sitting in my lap if she had seen Gracie up next to me...LOL!


Lol sounds like mishka , husband has started letting her get up and sit next to him , now if I go sit on that couch near him she comes running jumps in the middle and makes herself comfy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, my silly back is acting up again. Think I'll do a Baclofen again tonight; already have a salonpas on it. Just silliness; don't think I've been lifting anything or turning/bending weird. Boy, getting older is a real pain sometimes but I wouldn't want to NOT get older.
> 
> Speaking of getting older, my oldest grandson will be moving into his own apartment 8/12. Can't believe he is just 6 months away from being 21. Sent him a text asking if I could get him some cookware, dishes,etc. or anything. His mom said the apartment is partially furnished. It is also about 5 miles from me. His mom closes on her house the 4th and will be moving in the 6th. Lots of changes going on.
> 
> Anyone who is friends on FB, I just posted a video of Hannah singing at the Trinity College Beer Cellar during one of the open mic sessions. Can't wait until she gets home!


I'm off to take a look

Couldn't find it , usually comes up when someone posts , will take a look later . 
Hope your cheeses all turn out as delicious as they sound


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry on the loss of your uncle, I can understand your DSFs upset, but unfortunately one can only do what one can do.


Agree, as it made me realise that, due to where DB lives, anything happens to him, his wife or DF (whom I am issued at for snptjer reason), all of who live in Darwin, a 4to 5 hour flight, I could not get there either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Just saying hello! Things have been hectic. Friday I left for the weekend for a family campout. We went to Jellystone Park in Kerrville, TX. It was really nice. Our cabin was pretty big, and they had an awesome splash pad with great slides. All of the little cousins got along great, and they were so cute. Good food and good fun with the family. Now I have to start getting my things gathered for my trip August 4. My knee is still bothering me, but the doc thinks it is all because of arthritis! I'll go next week and probably get another shot and maybe some pain pills to get me through my trip. DD says I need to drink more water, and lo and behold, I read on WebMD that drinking more water will help with the swelling! I guess I will have to tell her that she was right! I'll get back as much as possible before I leave next week. Miss hearing all of the news and visiting with my TP friends. Take care!


Sounds like you all had lots of fun and more to come , hope the shot and pain pills help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I did my marathon shopping this morning, picked up the part for my car & raced back so it could be put inð³Then I found out they were to give me some other parts for the garage but they didn't so the mechanic had to run into Lloydminster to get the parts as it was on the lift & had to be finished before mine. So now mine will get done tomorrow
> 
> I got about 1/2 the rasberries picked & will finish those tomorrow
> I took a recipe of FB for Parmesan crusted snap peas- just tossed peas in butter, then in panko bread crumbs, Parmesan & garlic powder & baked at 400 for 15 minutes. They were good. I think I prefer them just fresh but this was a good way to use them too. I also like to add them to my macaroni salad
> ...


They are lovely socks Bonnie l like the colours and for $1 you got a bargain . I'm knitting socks too , was going to do toe up on the next pair of socks I knit but as I started them in the middle of the night and decided to put a pattern down the side which is a new one for me I thought I would stick to cuff down


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and what did she say to her son when she came down. --- son


No idea! This was before I knew David- jus that much has gone down in family folk-lore


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sleep well!


I did once I got there


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Basically so that you can knit in the round a more complex design, working always in the one direction, which is a lot easier to read- and then cut to get the opening. The Norwegians do this for the sleeve opening.


And it also allows to match up perfectly rather than trying to get the two sides of the cardigan to look like a solid back. 
I want to try it sometime but haven't yet done so either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> That might be that, the introduced ones have tipped the balance of nature already established before they came on the scene.
> Also having no other big indigenous animals to keep them in check, they have decimated our bird and insect life, as well as our native plants and trees. The possums and rabbits are particularly bad, as they breed so prolifically.


Feral cats and rabbits are both major problems here (as are feral camels in some parts of the country). Other introduced animals do cause big problems as well but the cats and rabbits are the biggest problem across the whole country. And of course plants which become weeds when they get loose here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The farmers market I went to on Monday had lovely tomatoes and every Wednesday for every $40 you spend they then knock off $15 so you get your purchase for $25. I'm going to go there tomorrow morning;
> hope to be there when they open at 10 and crossing my fingers they still have lots of tomatoes.
> They also will get you large quantities (bushel(s)) but it takes about 5 days to get them.
> Anyway, hoping to get tomatoes and green beans tomorrow. We shall see....
> ...


Sure see why Brantley is calling you the Pioneer Woman!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I did my marathon shopping this morning, picked up the part for my car & raced back so it could be put inð³Then I found out they were to give me some other parts for the garage but they didn't so the mechanic had to run into Lloydminster to get the parts as it was on the lift & had to be finished before mine. So now mine will get done tomorrow
> 
> I got about 1/2 the rasberries picked & will finish those tomorrow
> I took a recipe of FB for Parmesan crusted snap peas- just tossed peas in butter, then in panko bread crumbs, Parmesan & garlic powder & baked at 400 for 15 minutes. They were good. I think I prefer them just fresh but this was a good way to use them too. I also like to add them to my macaroni salad
> ...


They are pretty- can't complain at that price even if they hadn't been all that nice. Socks are great to take as plenty of knitting in them all from one ball. Sure you appreciated being able to do some knitting at times as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did it once, on a small project, and it worked, but as I told my friend, I'm not sure I'd brave it on a big piece. It does have "eek" in its name, after all! LOL


 :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


Especially on top of the rest day I'm sorry to say the did give me a laugh. Who would have thought an egg could slid the plug hole even! 
Would you believe as I put on my knickers today I wondered why we don't wear them inside out- surely having the seam on the outside would make more sense? After all it's like they are usually seen (well sometimes 'fashion' dictates otherwise)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to go and have a small salad- been fasting today so not much.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


Think you should have stayed in bed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I won't be on much (if at all) for the next few days as we're off up north and reception can be very patchy in places. It's our 44th wedding aniversary on Thursday (how can that be when I'm sure I'm still in my 30's?!!!) so we decided to go away for a few days...yes, this time I'm actually going with DH and not the girls! Gwen has very kindly said she will finish off my summary and post on Friday - thanks again, Gwen! Play nicely whilst I'm away! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick stop in to say I chatted with Melody yesterday and she said she is the happiest she's been in a long, long time. Hopes to be checking into the KTP soon. It was good to "hear" she is having a happier life.


Very good to hear! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone! Busyworkerbee, that is cold when you are used to 20c. We are having a cooler summer right now and although in the winter this would be warm, in the summer 60f feels quite cool. Another day with rain too. I think of Bonnie and all the farmers who are affected by this strange weather. We had a tornado sky and last week they had a tornado in a suburb of Buffalo. Not the strength of the ones they get in Texas.
> 
> My but that was a lot of blueberries. I'm not caught up so I don't know what you are using them for, but imagining blueberry pies or tarts.
> 
> ...


Aaw sorry to hear about poor Roland, it sounds like he has had a good long life with them. :sm13: It is always hard to say goodbye to a pet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I figure I must be as I was out for all that time with just Elizabeth and I and I wasn't tired at all! Now that I've recovered I seem to be less tired than I was before I got sick after looking after her for the day.
> Maybe it is the weight I have lost come to think of it. The loss from being sick on top of what I had lost on purpose has started to show and maybe giving me more energy as well. Just before I got sick I had been thinking that surely the weight loss should be showing but it wasn't. Then when I was all drawn from being unwell and the weight loss started to show as well it looked like the weight loss was much worse than it actually was. (Whereas the showing was not related to being unwell but that I had lost a significant amount already). Now that I am looking well the weight loss doesn't look bad either. And i am back trying to lose again. Hope to be a healthy BMI by the end of the year.


Great news Margaret, hope it continues. :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> I won't be on much (if at all) for the next few days as we're off up north and reception can be very patchy in places. It's our 44th wedding aniversary on Thursday (how can that be when I'm sure I'm still in my 30's?!!!) so we decided to go away for a few days...yes, this time I'm actually going with DH and not the girls! Gwen has very kindly said she will finish off my summary and post on Friday - thanks again, Gwen! Play nicely whilst I'm away! :sm09:


????????????
Congratulations!

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


Oh dear!!

You've done it again Fan, made me laugh before I went to bed and now yours was the 1st post I read this morning and here I am laughing again, lol! Sorry! Sure hope Thursday is a better day all round for you lol!

I love poached eggs on toast, I'll have them for breakfast, lunch or supper, love them anytime.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before the tomato venture...Sam I wish I could have brought you one of Gracie's litter mates. She is such a laid back sweet dog. Also, if you look closely you will see Sydney peeking over the arm of the sofa behind Gracie. Love my furbabies.


Aaww she is a cutie, and hi there Sydney. :sm11:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ra y calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would take gracie in a minute - even sydney. i'm gritting my teeth right now - alexis is telling the boys she is going to take lucy back when she graduates in two years.
> sometimes i think that girl has no heart but thinks only of herself. --- sam


Oh dear, silly girl to say that. :sm16:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain Carp are eaten in China.


Carp are eaten in most of the world. I ate a lot of it while in Germany. It is actually quite tasty when breaded and deep fried. If you have fish and chips in much of Europe, you will be eating carp. We have a man here who is allowed to net carp out of Utah lake, which he does by the boat full and which he processes and sends overseas. He gets paid not only for the carp, but a fee for keeping their numbers down in the lake. He has a good business. I did a smoked carp once and it did, indeed, taste like smoked salmon.
Railyn, so sorry for Ray's problems. It is so hard to be the caregiver. Prayers for both of you.
Fan, you gave me a big grin. I have had the same thing happen. Poached eggs are very slippery. Mine went onto the floor and Molly ate them in a single gulp.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, It is most annoying, and to be honest I had never thought of not being able to use my hands. I am trying to use them as much as possible.


I really hope the doctors can get to the bottom of this problem very very soon Julie. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Wow! That steeking sounds scary. However, I bet you can do it without any problems. I have faith in you! Hope your hands hold up to the drafting and that it will keep your mind busy.


RE Julie.... Ditto from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I really hope the doctors can get to the bottom of this problem very very soon Julie. Hugs.


That would be good, thanks Cathy.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ray calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


I'm sure he didn't mean to behave in this way, unfortunately this could be his dementia illness taking control. 
There's also no need to feel embarrassed the nurses and doctors know his condition and understand. 
Could be he is feeling depressed with the way his life is going and not the way he would have wanted. Just be there for him he loves you dearly, he's obviously going through a difficult time himself. Hard on you though! 
I always would say to myself, "keep smiling." Always helped me through difficult times when my late husband was going through different stages of his illness.

You sound exhausted and I'm hoping you are trying to get rest while he's in hospital, probably not possible I know as there is usually so much to do and catch up on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Figured out I may have given myself mild food poisoning. Up every few hours visiting the throne room. Must have spiked a good temperature as normally my unit, once closed up stays warm.


Ugh horrid. Hope you are feeling better now Heather. I had gastro couple months ago...omg it was awful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I reckon so. Julie and I just had a good giggle on the phone about our woes! I might have a bath later with some Epsom salts to ease it.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I did my marathon shopping this morning, picked up the part for my car & raced back so it could be put inð³Then I found out they were to give me some other parts for the garage but they didn't so the mechanic had to run into Lloydminster to get the parts as it was on the lift & had to be finished before mine. So now mine will get done tomorrow
> 
> I got about 1/2 the rasberries picked & will finish those tomorrow
> I took a recipe of FB for Parmesan crusted snap peas- just tossed peas in butter, then in panko bread crumbs, Parmesan & garlic powder & baked at 400 for 15 minutes. They were good. I think I prefer them just fresh but this was a good way to use them too. I also like to add them to my macaroni salad
> ...


They look great. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


 :sm06: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I won't be on much (if at all) for the next few days as we're off up north and reception can be very patchy in places. It's our 44th wedding aniversary on Thursday (how can that be when I'm sure I'm still in my 30's?!!!) so we decided to go away for a few days...yes, this time I'm actually going with DH and not the girls! Gwen has very kindly said she will finish off my summary and post on Friday - thanks again, Gwen! Play nicely whilst I'm away! :sm09:


Happy Anniversary Kate and have a lovely time away. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I won't be on much (if at all) for the next few days as we're off up north and reception can be very patchy in places. It's our 44th wedding aniversary on Thursday (how can that be when I'm sure I'm still in my 30's?!!!) so we decided to go away for a few days...yes, this time I'm actually going with DH and not the girls! Gwen has very kindly said she will finish off my summary and post on Friday - thanks again, Gwen! Play nicely whilst I'm away! :sm09:


Congratulations on 44 years. Have a good trip and come back safely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ra y calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


Both the urine infection and the low blood sugar can really change someone and cause confusion also. Sorry to hear that he has needed to be back in hopsital. Hugs to you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

From one Marilyn to another, Lynette has said it very well. Sending you a hug. This had to be a very difficult time for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ra y calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


That is so hard for you- but both UTIs and low blood sugar levels can have this effect on someone. But doesn't make it easy to deal with. And would be very hard to get him to take anything to help the low blood sugar as well if he is getting like this.
Might need to aim to keep his sugar levels slightly higher. Won't help if he is to start getting repeated UTIs though. 
No wonder you are mentally tired- take the chance to have a day or twos total break and not go and see him if at all possible. You need a break for both yours and his benefit. You just can't keep going if you don't get a break and now is a chance to do so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, Hannah will arrive home a week from this Friday (8/4). 


Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the back pain passes quickly.
> Wow, that is coming quick, it will be lovely for him to have his own place and for your DD to have her house.
> It's almost time for Hannah to come home isn't it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences from me too Heather.


tami_ohio said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending thoughts and prayers for your family. Sorry they can't go to the service.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I love the socks! The snap peas recipe does sound yummy too.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I did my marathon shopping this morning, picked up the part for my car & raced back so it could be put inð³Then I found out they were to give me some other parts for the garage but they didn't so the mechanic had to run into Lloydminster to get the parts as it was on the lift & had to be finished before mine. So now mine will get done tomorrow
> 
> I got about 1/2 the rasberries picked & will finish those tomorrow
> I took a recipe of FB for Parmesan crusted snap peas- just tossed peas in butter, then in panko bread crumbs, Parmesan & garlic powder & baked at 400 for 15 minutes. They were good. I think I prefer them just fresh but this was a good way to use them too. I also like to add them to my macaroni salad
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good one Sorlenna!


Sorlenna said:


> I did it once, on a small project, and it worked, but as I told my friend, I'm not sure I'd brave it on a big piece. It does have "eek" in its name, after all! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol sounds like mishka , husband has started letting her get up and sit next to him , now if I go sit on that couch near him she comes running jumps in the middle and makes herself comfy


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well tried the Golden Cheddar cheese I made this morning and it tasted pretty good. I melted it in some scrambled eggs after just tasting a bit of it.
I do know the texture will be better in the next batch I make as It cooked up much quicker than I expecte and I "over cooked" it so it isn't a silky smooth as it should have been. I will make another batch in a bit. I want it perfect before having DH sample it.



Swedenme said:


> I'm off to take a look
> 
> Couldn't find it , usually comes up when someone posts , will take a look later .
> Hope your cheeses all turn out as delicious as they sound


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this Marilyn. Do not be embarrassed by his behavior as he can't help it. Anyone with any sense will recognize this and not be judgemental (shouldn't be judgemental anyway!) Praying for you; hope you can get some respite for yourself.


Railyn said:


> Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ra y calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You put into words so well what I was wanting to say. I agree.


kiwifrau said:


> I'm sure he didn't mean to behave in this way, unfortunately this could be his dementia illness taking control.
> There's also no need to feel embarrassed the nurses and doctors know his condition and understand.
> Could be he is feeling depressed with the way his life is going and not the way he would have wanted. Just be there for him he loves you dearly, he's obviously going through a difficult time himself. Hard on you though!
> I always would say to myself, "keep smiling." Always helped me through difficult times when my late husband was going through different stages of his illness.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I won't be on much (if at all) for the next few days as we're off up north and reception can be very patchy in places. It's our 44th wedding aniversary on Thursday (how can that be when I'm sure I'm still in my 30's?!!!) so we decided to go away for a few days...yes, this time I'm actually going with DH and not the girls! Gwen has very kindly said she will finish off my summary and post on Friday - thanks again, Gwen! Play nicely whilst I'm away! :sm09:


Happy Anniversary! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ra y calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


I am so sorry. The UTI can make us do things we never would otherwise. Love w blood sugar didn't help. Sending more prayers for you both. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well tried the Golden Cheddar cheese I made this morning and it tasted pretty good. I melted it in some scrambled eggs after just tasting a bit of it.
> I do know the texture will be better in the next batch I make as It cooked up much quicker than I expecte and I "over cooked" it so it isn't a silky smooth as it should have been. I will make another batch in a bit. I want it perfect before having DH sample it.


I'm glad it came out tasting good!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. I got a call saying my prescriptions were ready except for one which had to be ordered. Well it is the one for the tingling in y hand and I asked what it was...gabapentin (sp?). Glad I asked as I will NOT take gabapentin. He gave it to me about 6 years ago and I for had a horrible reaction to it; made me crazy; and I mean crazy! Tried calling doctor but office had already closed so told pharmacy to put it on hold and I will call doctor again tomorrow. Will tell him I'll just wait until I see my RA doctor in Nov. and will deal with it then. As doc said it is most likely related to the arthritis anyway and to be honest if I need to go ahead and have the thumb reconstructed and carpal tunnel surgery I'd rather do that then add another pill into my mix of meds.


Gwen, I had a terrible reaction to gabapentin also. It was frightening to say the least and I am lucky I am here to tell you about it. It was used for the pain I get since having the shingles and it gave me relief from that and fibromyalgia. I felt the best I had felt in years but sadly the side effects can be deadly. Crazy is the right word for it. Anybody taking this, please beware. I was taking this while on KTP so if I was crazy for a bit, it was real.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to thank those for the comfort about Roland's (grandchildren's dog) decline. I know many of you have gone through this and know the sorrow. I said I wish they had the same lifespan we do but that is still no guarantee. As to the puppy, Roland can be put up on a waterproof cover on the couch out of reach as he can't move enough to roll. I'm sure when the puppy is awake it will be too active for him. My son didn't want to get the puppy but once school starts there will be nobody home to train it and they would have to wait a year to get another pet as they don't want their other grandma in her late 80's who has poor balance and trouble walking to have to do it. Th they were going to wait a year but I think they were thinking of the children. No easy way to do it for sure. Nobody can take Roland's place. I had a picture of Roland that I took to this lady who does pet portraits about 4 years ago, so they will have a lovely remembrance of Roland, but I'm sure they don't even need that. There will be a huge empty space since they don't know life without him.

I'm trying to just read and then comment at the end so I can keep up but that means I don't comment on everything, making me feel guilty. I care about every one of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Gwenniepooh, good you discovered the med was gabapentin and you could not take that safely. There are some really great new drugs that work much better for RA than gabapentin. You may need to ask your rheumatologist if you could try one of these. Great tomatoes!
> Julie, I am wondering if you can use your hands enough to hold a pencil for a short time. Perhaps you could be planning and charting the pattern for your next Gansey. I expect that your hands will get better as since you still have some feeling/tingling in them, that tells me that it is most likely that you have inflammation, not total trans section or rupture of the nerves in your neck (brachial plexus) that govern your hands. I am sure that this is making you "stir crazy" because it so limits what you can do.
> Fan, you may add some calcium to your diet as often cramping, as you know, is also a sign of reduced calcium. I find that I can alleviate my symptoms by increasing my calcium intake. Worth a try.


What form of calcium? Interested for cramping also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, back to knitting. I have the second sock started and have done the first cable. It is sockit2me's Gentleman's cabled sock. DH loves them. These are in black so using the Ott lite even in daylight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, just saw above that it is your 44th Anniversary.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY. Northern Scotland is wonderful, as is all Scotland. Have a great time.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What form of calcium? Interested for cramping also.


Mine happens to be Sam's club calcium carbonate 600 mg with D3, but any brand will work just fine. These are rather big pills. They used to have smaller caplet types but no longer available at Sam's. I shall have to check Walgreens and Costco. I find that if I take 1200 mg a day, the cramping doesn't come. This was recommended by my rheumatologist and has worked well for me. Magnesium also is needed to be cramp free, as Darowil has already mentioned.
The magnesium is 500 mg with B6 and is heart protective and B 6 has been shown, over about a 3 month period, to reduce symptoms of carpal tunnel tingling in the hands. Julie, I am thinking it would not hurt to try taking B6 as a supplement to see if it would help your hands. Just a thought. B6 is supportive of nerves and muscles. Hope these simple things work or you as well as they have for me. They are cheap so don't damage your pocketbook too much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


????????????just go to bed & hope tomorrow is a better day ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feral cats and rabbits are both major problems here (as are feral camels in some parts of the country). Other introduced animals do cause big problems as well but the cats and rabbits are the biggest problem across the whole country. And of course plants which become weeds when they get loose here.


It's bad enough that those were introduced before people were aware of the trouble that could be caused but so many recently introduced things are wrecking havoc around the world. Snakes in Florida, Lionfish along the coast, various aquatic things because stupid ships dump bilge water, the world will be totally screwed up before idiots learn the consequences


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I won't be on much (if at all) for the next few days as we're off up north and reception can be very patchy in places. It's our 44th wedding aniversary on Thursday (how can that be when I'm sure I'm still in my 30's?!!!) so we decided to go away for a few days...yes, this time I'm actually going with DH and not the girls! Gwen has very kindly said she will finish off my summary and post on Friday - thanks again, Gwen! Play nicely whilst I'm away! :sm09:


Happy anniversary & have a great trip


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Mine happens to be Sam's club calcium carbonate 600 mg with D3, but any brand will work just fine. These are rather big pills. They used to have smaller caplet types but no longer available at Sam's. I shall have to check Walgreens and Costco. I find that if I take 1200 mg a day, the cramping doesn't come. This was recommended by my rheumatologist and has worked well for me. Magnesium also is needed to be cramp free, as Darowil has already mentioned.
> The magnesium is 500 mg with B6 and is heart protective and B 6 has been shown, over about a 3 month period, to reduce symptoms of carpal tunnel tingling in the hands. Julie, I am thinking it would not hurt to try taking B6 as a supplement to see if it would help your hands. Just a thought. B6 is supportive of nerves and muscles. Hope these simple things work or you as well as they have for me. They are cheap so don't damage your pocketbook too much.


Thank you so much.....and yes, I hope the B6 helps Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ra y calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


I'm sorry you are having a bad time again. It's crazy how a urinary tract infection can affect older folks, you would swear they had Alzheimer's & after a couple of days of meds they are back to normal. I hope the hospital gets him fixed up soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I did my marathon shopping this morning, picked up the part for my car & raced back so it could be put inð³Then I found out they were to give me some other parts for the garage but they didn't so the mechanic had to run into Lloydminster to get the parts as it was on the lift & had to be finished before mine. So now mine will get done tomorrow
> 
> I got about 1/2 the rasberries picked & will finish those tomorrow
> I took a recipe of FB for Parmesan crusted snap peas- just tossed peas in butter, then in panko bread crumbs, Parmesan & garlic powder & baked at 400 for 15 minutes. They were good. I think I prefer them just fresh but this was a good way to use them too. I also like to add them to my macaroni salad
> ...


The socks are WONDERFUL and you matched them so perfectly!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Great information: Perhaps not new but something we should all know about.

http://www.ted.com/talks/jimmy_lin_a_simple_new_blood_test_that_can_catch_cancer_early


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget to breathe fan - you have gone through a lot this year - be kind to yourself. i think i would call the physiotherapist today - there is no need for you to suffer.
--- sam



Fan said:


> Ever had a day when you should have stayed put instead of going out? Today is that day for me. First off I wrote a note of what I needed in the mall today, and left it on the counter at home, then I went to workshop and left my keys to everything locked in the office. Stu is away today at track day, and he has the spare key. Luckily I can access the house with my garage remote. Left my phone behind at home as it was charging, and lastly In my haste this morning I put my knickers on inside out lol!!! I think I badly need a cuppa and a lie down, as my back is still sore from weekends plane trip from hell. ???? If my back doesn't come right in next few days I will think about seeing a physiotherapist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol sounds like mishka , husband has started letting her get up and sit next to him , now if I go sit on that couch near him she comes running jumps in the middle and makes herself comfy


LOL! She knows who spoils her. :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carp are bottom feeders - and no one i ever knew have eaten one. i don't think they are a good eating fish. they are trying to keep them out of Lake Michigan -
they would devastate the fishing industry. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Are they no good to eat? People don't like to eat what we call suckers, I'm not sure what the proper name is but apparently they are great canned. I've canned trout but nothing else. My friend cans northern pike all the time. It tastes like salmon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Agree, as it made me realise that, due to where DB lives, anything happens to him, his wife or DF (whom I am issued at for snptjer reason), all of who live in Darwin, a 4to 5 hour flight, I could not get there either.


That's the downside of us living in such huge countries, long flights are not cheap and then if we have to pay for lodging and food on top of the airfare, it's just not possible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking socks bonnie - could you knit on the back of the motorcycle? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I did my marathon shopping this morning, picked up the part for my car & raced back so it could be put inð³Then I found out they were to give me some other parts for the garage but they didn't so the mechanic had to run into Lloydminster to get the parts as it was on the lift & had to be finished before mine. So now mine will get done tomorrow
> 
> I got about 1/2 the rasberries picked & will finish those tomorrow
> I took a recipe of FB for Parmesan crusted snap peas- just tossed peas in butter, then in panko bread crumbs, Parmesan & garlic powder & baked at 400 for 15 minutes. They were good. I think I prefer them just fresh but this was a good way to use them too. I also like to add them to my macaroni salad
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Mine happens to be Sam's club calcium carbonate 600 mg with D3, but any brand will work just fine. These are rather big pills. They used to have smaller caplet types but no longer available at Sam's. I shall have to check Walgreens and Costco. I find that if I take 1200 mg a day, the cramping doesn't come. This was recommended by my rheumatologist and has worked well for me. Magnesium also is needed to be cramp free, as Darowil has already mentioned.
> The magnesium is 500 mg with B6 and is heart protective and B 6 has been shown, over about a 3 month period, to reduce symptoms of carpal tunnel tingling in the hands. Julie, I am thinking it would not hurt to try taking B6 as a supplement to see if it would help your hands. Just a thought. B6 is supportive of nerves and muscles. Hope these simple things work or you as well as they have for me. They are cheap so don't damage your pocketbook too much.


The doctor did give me a multi-vitamin, but there is no blurb with it- I could ask the chemist when next I remember.
Have managed fairly well through the night, just taken the first dose of the antibiotic for the day, but probably will go and lie down again. 
The nurse will come again today to do my dressing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should just go back to bed for the rest of the day. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy anniversary & have a great trip


For Kate, from me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for mishka --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Lol sounds like mishka , husband has started letting her get up and sit next to him , now if I go sit on that couch near him she comes running jumps in the middle and makes herself comfy


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I won't be on much (if at all) for the next few days as we're off up north and reception can be very patchy in places. It's our 44th wedding aniversary on Thursday (how can that be when I'm sure I'm still in my 30's?!!!) so we decided to go away for a few days...yes, this time I'm actually going with DH and not the girls! Gwen has very kindly said she will finish off my summary and post on Friday - thanks again, Gwen! Play nicely whilst I'm away! :sm09:


*HAPPY 44TH ANNIVERSARY!!!!!*

Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you post a picture of your new socks. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They are lovely socks Bonnie l like the colours and for $1 you got a bargain . I'm knitting socks too , was going to do toe up on the next pair of socks I knit but as I started them in the middle of the night and decided to put a pattern down the side which is a new one for me I thought I would stick to cuff down


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ra y calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


Oh no! I'm so sorry Marilyn, it has to be emotionally exhausting as well. 
I'm sure he wasn't even aware of his behaviors, infections can cause some nasty reactions and then the blood sugar so low on top can't help but make it so much worse. 
I hope you are able to get a bit of rest while he's in the spa. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Carp are eaten in most of the world. I ate a lot of it while in Germany. It is actually quite tasty when breaded and deep fried. If you have fish and chips in much of Europe, you will be eating carp. We have a man here who is allowed to net carp out of Utah lake, which he does by the boat full and which he processes and sends overseas. He gets paid not only for the carp, but a fee for keeping their numbers down in the lake. He has a good business. I did a smoked carp once and it did, indeed, taste like smoked salmon.
> Railyn, so sorry for Ray's problems. It is so hard to be the caregiver. Prayers for both of you.
> Fan, you gave me a big grin. I have had the same thing happen. Poached eggs are very slippery. Mine went onto the floor and Molly ate them in a single gulp.


David has looked up ways to cook them and keeps saying he is going to bring one home to try, he hasn't yet, but we'll see, there are certainly plenty of them in the river here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary kate - hope you and hubby have a great time. take pictures to share. --- sam



KateB said:


> I won't be on much (if at all) for the next few days as we're off up north and reception can be very patchy in places. It's our 44th wedding aniversary on Thursday (how can that be when I'm sure I'm still in my 30's?!!!) so we decided to go away for a few days...yes, this time I'm actually going with DH and not the girls! Gwen has very kindly said she will finish off my summary and post on Friday - thanks again, Gwen! Play nicely whilst I'm away! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the role of caretaker is hard. you can get worn down before you know it. would there be some people that would come in and allow you to go out for the day. you really do need to take care of yourself Marilyn. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ra y calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, Hannah will arrive home a week from this Friday (8/4).


I thought that was the date, she'll be as happy to be home and see you all and Sydney as you will be to see her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well tried the Golden Cheddar cheese I made this morning and it tasted pretty good. I melted it in some scrambled eggs after just tasting a bit of it.
> I do know the texture will be better in the next batch I make as It cooked up much quicker than I expecte and I "over cooked" it so it isn't a silky smooth as it should have been. I will make another batch in a bit. I want it perfect before having DH sample it.


Cool, you're definitely expanding your vault of knowledge with some interesting things. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's bad enough that those were introduced before people were aware of the trouble that could be caused but so many recently introduced things are wrecking havoc around the world. Snakes in Florida, Lionfish along the coast, various aquatic things because stupid ships dump bilge water, the world will be totally screwed up before idiots learn the consequences


Sad but true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I woke up to a very wet porch and yard, it rained really good at some time during the night, it's lovely, our high is to get to only 80f today, that will be lovely, especially if we get a decent breeze. I need to go do a small load of laundry and get it hung to dry, sweep and mop, and maybe after everything dries out, I'll go out and do some weeding, if I stepped into the garden right now, I'd sink up to my shins. lol
I finished the first of my current mystery socks last night, so today I plan to finish the second one, so I'd better get off here and get started on chores so I can sit and knit. 
See you all later, hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David has looked up ways to cook them and keeps saying he is going to bring one home to try, he hasn't yet, but we'll see, there are certainly plenty of them in the river here.


They are best fileted and smoked, at least that is what we do with them here. They taste, when smoked, rather like smoked salmon. We served some at a potluck, every last piece was eaten and everyone loved the "smoked salmon". We didn't say anything. They are rather a fun fish to catch, let David know that they do take big, brawny flies. 
The socks are beautiful. I am going to learn to knit socks, I keep telling myself. I have downloaded Darowil's instructions
Julie, so glad you have a vitamin/mineral supplement. 
Glad we had some rain, not a lot, but wonderful this morning. Also glad the air conditioner parts are here and the HVAC person will be here in an hour to fix my struggling machine..not a moment too soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> At one point, we had 7 cats, 3 dogs, two iguanas, two aquariums full of fish, and a guinea pig. DD and I would like to have a dog, a couple of goats and some chickens (and a couple of alpacas for me, LOL), but right now we just have the two cats.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Note on eating carp. Check this out

http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2012/01/12/3407056.htm .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> They are best fileted and smoked, at least that is what we do with them here. They taste, when smoked, rather like smoked salmon. We served some at a potluck, every last piece was eaten and everyone loved the "smoked salmon". We didn't say anything. They are rather a fun fish to catch, let David know that they do take big, brawny flies.
> The socks are beautiful. I am going to learn to knit socks, I keep telling myself. I have downloaded Darowil's instructions
> Julie, so glad you have a vitamin/mineral supplement.
> Glad we had some rain, not a lot, but wonderful this morning. Also glad the air conditioner parts are here and the HVAC person will be here in an hour to fix my struggling machine..not a moment too soon.


He loves to catch them, he catches and releases, just hasn't brought any home yet. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, the carp that was introduced into our waterways is killing off natural species and destroying ecosystems, people catch and kill them and just leave the carcass' on the bank.


I know that we are concerned here about the Asian carp as well. The same thing happened when the Zebra mussels appeared here. They are cleaning the waters so the fish have nothing to eat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ever had a day when you should have stayed put instead of going out? Today is that day for me. First off I wrote a note of what I needed in the mall today, and left it on the counter at home, then I went to workshop and left my keys to everything locked in the office. Stu is away today at track day, and he has the spare key. Luckily I can access the house with my garage remote. Left my phone behind at home as it was charging, and lastly In my haste this morning I put my knickers on inside out lol!!! I think I badly need a cuppa and a lie down, as my back is still sore from weekends plane trip from hell. ???? If my back doesn't come right in next few days I will think about seeing a physiotherapist.


Sounds like a day you should have stayed in bed. Hope today is much better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> They are best fileted and smoked, at least that is what we do with them here. They taste, when smoked, rather like smoked salmon. We served some at a potluck, every last piece was eaten and everyone loved the "smoked salmon". We didn't say anything. They are rather a fun fish to catch, let David know that they do take big, brawny flies.
> The socks are beautiful. I am going to learn to knit socks, I keep telling myself. I have downloaded Darowil's instructions
> Julie, so glad you have a vitamin/mineral supplement.
> Glad we had some rain, not a lot, but wonderful this morning. Also glad the air conditioner parts are here and the HVAC person will be here in an hour to fix my struggling machine..not a moment too soon.


Dh told me he thinks the hand knit socks are much more comfortable than his other socks. I'm just on my 5th pair and learned from Darowil's workshop, which was wonderful. I'm sure you will be pleased. His are designed to go up higher on the calf than the ones I made for myself. Think if I do more for myself I will make them a little longer on the calf too. Well worth the effort.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, enjoy hearing about you and the family. Best wishes with all the animals and goings on with the DGC, which at times I know you are thinking, where did the darling go. I'm sure Alexis wasn't thinking of hurting the boys but just that perhaps she brought it home and was thinking of it as hers and warning them. I do totally understand what you are saying though, just that I'm sure she isn't heartless. LOL. It isn't easy at all, for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> They are best fileted and smoked, at least that is what we do with them here. They taste, when smoked, rather like smoked salmon. We served some at a potluck, every last piece was eaten and everyone loved the "smoked salmon". We didn't say anything. They are rather a fun fish to catch, let David know that they do take big, brawny flies.
> The socks are beautiful. I am going to learn to knit socks, I keep telling myself. I have downloaded Darowil's instructions
> Julie, so glad you have a vitamin/mineral supplement.
> Glad we had some rain, not a lot, but wonderful this morning. Also glad the air conditioner parts are here and the HVAC person will be here in an hour to fix my struggling machine..not a moment too soon.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I did my marathon shopping this morning, picked up the part for my car & raced back so it could be put inð³Then I found out they were to give me some other parts for the garage but they didn't so the mechanic had to run into Lloydminster to get the parts as it was on the lift & had to be finished before mine. So now mine will get done tomorrow
> 
> I got about 1/2 the rasberries picked & will finish those tomorrow
> I took a recipe of FB for Parmesan crusted snap peas- just tossed peas in butter, then in panko bread crumbs, Parmesan & garlic powder & baked at 400 for 15 minutes. They were good. I think I prefer them just fresh but this was a good way to use them too. I also like to add them to my macaroni salad
> ...


Nice colours for the socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Carp are bottom feeders so most of us don't eat them where I am. I think that they don't taste good either. Catfish are good if fixed right and not too big, and they are also bottom feeders, so I don't think that is the only reason we don't eat carp. Northern Pike are an oily fish. Again, only something I like if small. Dad went to Canada a few times and brought it back. Somewhere around New Liskard. And don't quote me on the spelling! Ontario I think.


DH and I have fished in New Liskeard and he loved pike - me, not so much - too many bones. We never ate carp but I do like catfish. Our favourite was always pickerel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to our wine tasting here. Back later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking socks bonnie - could you knit on the back of the motorcycle? --- sam


Hardly????????done with in the evenings in the hotel. DH would definitely make me stay home if I tried that????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> DH and I have fished in New Liskeard and he loved pike - me, not so much - too many bones. We never ate carp but I do like catfish. Our favourite was always pickerel.


My DH debones the pike, not a bone to be found & they are good, I've never eaten carp


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well,,better get back at the rasberries


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The latest from mjs:

Thoughts from the shower Some good ones...


* If you attempt to rob a bank you won't have any trouble with rent/food bills for the next 10 years, whether or not you are successful.

* Do twins ever realize that one of them is unplanned?

* What if my dog only brings back my ball because he thinks I like throwing it?

* If poison expires, is it more poisonous or is it no longer poisonous?

* Which letter is silent in the word "Scent," the S or the C?

* Why is the letter W, in English, called double U? Shouldn't it be called double V?

* Maybe oxygen is slowly killing you and It just takes 75-100 years to fully work.

* Every time you clean something, you just make something else dirty

* The word "swims" upside-down is still "swims".

* Intentionally losing a game of rock, paper, scissors is just as hard as trying to win.

* 100 years ago everyone owned a horse and only the rich had cars. Today everyone has cars and only the rich own horses.

* Your future self is watching you right now through memories.

* The doctors that told Stephen Hawking he had two years to live in 1953 are probably dead.

* If you replace "W" with "T" in "What, Where and When", you get the answer to each of them.

* Many animals probably need glasses, but nobody knows it.

* If you rip a hole in a net, there are actually fewer holes in it than there were before.

* If 2/2/22 falls on a Tuesday, we'll just call it "2's Day".

(It does fall on a Tuesday)-


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs:
> 
> Thoughts from the shower Some good ones...
> 
> ...


LOL! Those are good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> They are best fileted and smoked, at least that is what we do with them here. They taste, when smoked, rather like smoked salmon. We served some at a potluck, every last piece was eaten and everyone loved the "smoked salmon". We didn't say anything. They are rather a fun fish to catch, let David know that they do take big, brawny flies.
> The socks are beautiful. I am going to learn to knit socks, I keep telling myself. I have downloaded Darowil's instructions
> Julie, so glad you have a vitamin/mineral supplement.
> Glad we had some rain, not a lot, but wonderful this morning. Also glad the air conditioner parts are here and the HVAC person will be here in an hour to fix my struggling machine..not a moment too soon.


Yay! Rain!!!! So glad your parts are in for your a/c. You really need it with the heat you're having.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Julie and MJS; I sent them on to a friend who is feeling pretty down recovering from foot surgery on both feet that resulted in an infection. Hope they will lift her spirits.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! Rain!!!! So glad your parts are in for your a/c. You really need it with the heat you're having.


Thanks so much for your well wishes. HVAC guy is still here as he took 1.5 hours off for lunch. Don't begrudge him that as I was promised a set fee so he must not be getting an hourly rate. We shall see if this is so shortly. The house is warm, but not yet unbearable and he is putting the AC back together. I hope he finishes and all is well as I want to mow the lawn. Have to get a washer for the mower tire and fix some cracks in the tire first. Have newer used tires but they have too long hubs so the right front one unscrews itself as you use the mower. Hoping I can fix the old tire with some Flex Seal and put it back on. Hoping it will rain again during the evening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


Your crazy day made me laugh Fan , glad I'm not the only one ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I won't be on much (if at all) for the next few days as we're off up north and reception can be very patchy in places. It's our 44th wedding aniversary on Thursday (how can that be when I'm sure I'm still in my 30's?!!!) so we decided to go away for a few days...yes, this time I'm actually going with DH and not the girls! Gwen has very kindly said she will finish off my summary and post on Friday - thanks again, Gwen! Play nicely whilst I'm away! :sm09:


Happy anniversary to you and your husband Kate . Hope you have a lovely time and manage to get some nice weather , its been miserable one minute then sunny the next here , ive been doing the okey cokey with my washing in out in out shake it all about ????

Apparently starting next week we are in for a record breaking heat wave with temperatures hitting 40c ( over a 100f) even up there in Scotland is going to be in the 30ies and no I wasn't dreaming or taking something I shouldn't. A very large solar flare is coming causing all the hot weather or so the weather men say . Will have to wait and see if they get it right


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you Julie and MJS; I sent them on to a friend who is feeling pretty down recovering from foot surgery on both feet that resulted in an infection. Hope they will lift her spirits.


 :sm24: Hoping they have the desired effect!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much for your well wishes. HVAC guy is still here as he took 1.5 hours off for lunch. Don't begrudge him that as I was promised a set fee so he must not be getting an hourly rate. We shall see if this is so shortly. The house is warm, but not yet unbearable and he is putting the AC back together. I hope he finishes and all is well as I want to mow the lawn. Have to get a washer for the mower tire and fix some cracks in the tire first. Have newer used tires but they have too long hubs so the right front one unscrews itself as you use the mower. Hoping I can fix the old tire with some Flex Seal and put it back on. Hoping it will rain again during the evening.


Hoping the AC is going back together, sounds like a very hot day- too wet here for my grass! Also that the wheel stays on long enough to get the job done!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ra y calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


Sorry to hear that Ray is in hospital again . Its more than likely the urinary tract infection that is making him behave so out of character , I know my elderly neighbour got like that 
So quiet and shy but ended up in hospital a few times with urinary tract infection and created such a fuss then when they got it under control back to her usual self


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well tried the Golden Cheddar cheese I made this morning and it tasted pretty good. I melted it in some scrambled eggs after just tasting a bit of it.
> I do know the texture will be better in the next batch I make as It cooked up much quicker than I expecte and I "over cooked" it so it isn't a silky smooth as it should have been. I will make another batch in a bit. I want it perfect before having DH sample it.


I'm thinking your kitchen smells delicious from all the cooking , your cheese will be perfect in no time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> hope you post a picture of your new socks. --- sam


I will when finished Sam, I've been knitting like crazy in the early hours of the morning trying to get a few things knitted as I've managed to sell everything I had apart from a pair of booties and 1 onesie , got the lilac dress i was knitting finished and I'm quite pleased with how that turned out , halfway finished with a onesie ,and one sock done thats the beginning of my Christmas knitting . going to knit some shoes as a nice easy change , went with DIL to hospice to donate the money and she took them some lovely bouquets as there is a beautiful chapel there always decorated with flowers , the volunteers always make it look so calm and peaceful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will when finished Sam, I've been knitting like crazy in the early hours of the morning trying to get a few things knitted as I've managed to sell everything I had apart from a pair of booties and 1 onesie , got the lilac dress i was knitting finished and I'm quite pleased with how that turned out , halfway finished with a onesie ,and one sock done thats the beginning of my Christmas knitting . going to knit some shoes as a nice easy change , went with DIL to hospice to donate the money and she took them some lovely bouquets as there is a beautiful chapel there always decorated with flowers , the volunteers always make it look so calm and peaceful


That is a really good thing you are doing, Sonja. I am sure the Hospice appreciates it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, we are also getting it hot now, 26-30C/79-86F for as far as the forcast goes & no rain, we'll see how that goes as they are already talking about the heat brewing up bad storms???? We have had 2.5 inches of rain in the past few days so really don't need anymore for a while.
I'm sure the hospice appreciates all you & your DIL do for them & those who buy your beautiful knitting get great things too.
Joyce, hope they get your A/C fixed soon. We have been talking of getting one, all we have is a big fan we put in front of the patio door at night & a radiator in front of the furnace fan, both help most of the time.

Well, I'm still not done picking the rasberries, got 3.5 gallons so far & probably a couple more down there????I really need to cut the patch down some. The berries are dead ripe so I've been putting them right into the freezer to make jam, jelly, etc later as the mould quickly after all the rain. Son & DIL were to come last night & pick but didn't show????I guess son got called back to work after his 12 hr shift so no doubt he was tired. I wouldn't care but if not picked they spoil the green ones & I could probably find others who would like them.

Well, off to get my hair cut.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I loved these Julie! Going to copy and send to my brother.

I brought home about 60 lbs of tomatoes today (will can tomorrow) and maybe 15 lbs of green beans that I'm canning right now....well cleaning and prepping right now.


Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs:
> 
> Thoughts from the shower Some good ones...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of AC units....repair guy was back today and the small unit has to have a new motor;
it's now ordered. DH didn't even ask what it cost since it is a much needed AC. Oh well....irritates me as the unit is only 7 years old!


Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping the AC is going back together, sounds like a very hot day- too wet here for my grass! Also that the wheel stays on long enough to get the job done!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I could pick some!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, we are also getting it hot now, 26-30C/79-86F for as far as the forcast goes & no rain, we'll see how that goes as they are already talking about the heat brewing up bad storms???? We have had 2.5 inches of rain in the past few days so really don't need anymore for a while.
> I'm sure the hospice appreciates all you & your DIL do for them & those who buy your beautiful knitting get great things too.
> Joyce, hope they get your A/C fixed soon. We have been talking of getting one, all we have is a big fan we put in front of the patio door at night & a radiator in front of the furnace fan, both help most of the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you Julie and MJS; I sent them on to a friend who is feeling pretty down recovering from foot surgery on both feet that resulted in an infection. Hope they will lift her spirits.


Oh my, that has to be horrid for her, I can see why she would need to have her spirits lifted. I hope that they have the infection under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary to you and your husband Kate . Hope you have a lovely time and manage to get some nice weather , its been miserable one minute then sunny the next here , ive been doing the okey cokey with my washing in out in out shake it all about ????
> 
> Apparently starting next week we are in for a record breaking heat wave with temperatures hitting 40c ( over a 100f) even up there in Scotland is going to be in the 30ies and no I wasn't dreaming or taking something I shouldn't. A very large solar flare is coming causing all the hot weather or so the weather men say . Will have to wait and see if they get it right


That's very hot for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, we are also getting it hot now, 26-30C/79-86F for as far as the forcast goes & no rain, we'll see how that goes as they are already talking about the heat brewing up bad storms???? We have had 2.5 inches of rain in the past few days so really don't need anymore for a while.
> I'm sure the hospice appreciates all you & your DIL do for them & those who buy your beautiful knitting get great things too.
> Joyce, hope they get your A/C fixed soon. We have been talking of getting one, all we have is a big fan we put in front of the patio door at night & a radiator in front of the furnace fan, both help most of the time.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of raspberries, will make great jam/jellies, YUM.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I loved these Julie! Going to copy and send to my brother.
> 
> I brought home about 60 lbs of tomatoes today (will can tomorrow) and maybe 15 lbs of green beans that I'm canning right now....well cleaning and prepping right now.


That should provide you with a good batch of canned tomatoes, and no small amount of green beans also.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning everyone, a much better day today so far. I do get myself into some dramas at times, but my sense of humour keeps me laughing and dealing with life's problems. My left leg and foot are a bit achy today, but I'm doing my stretches and think the balm etc is working pretty well. 
I hope Gwens back is easing up too. We don't realise how much we need our backs, until they give trouble.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


I am so sorry, Joy- as you say - a nightmare.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry, Joy- as you say - a nightmare.


Not what you needed. Hope they will come back and level your shower immediately. Sounds like they didn't use their level when they installed it
I admire the beans and tomatoes that you are putting up Gwenniepooh. You will so enjoy them in the winter. 
I remember my mother doing this with our garden produce. The house was a sweatbox. I loved the tomatoes as she did them for me without salt in them. 
I shall have to see if one can buy sodium free tomatoe juice.
AC is on. Got up to 78 in my home while they were working on the AC, made me appreciate it all the more now that it is working again. Get the little AC fixed for sure. One can sleep so much better in the summer when it is cool. 
Just reported a small plane crash on the freeway with all four people killed. Plane burst into flames immediately upon nosediving into the ground. The FAA is here to investigate as pilot's last communication with the tower was that he had lost power though the people on the ground said they heard the engines running but with a funny noise. My home is in a flight path to the SLC airport so I am used to planes, mostly big ones, and helicopters going over. I hardly notice them anymore.

So sorry for those in the UK who are to experience a sun flare. Hope that it is quickly over.
Julie, glad to hear that you are courageously forging ahead in using your hands.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just to round off my crazy day, at lunchtime I decided to make poached eggs on toast. The toast was perfectly laid on the plate waiting, and as I carefully tipped the pan over to drain the water off, the dam eggs made a bid for freedom, and slipped down the sink plug hole. This ain't no yoke folks!!


You weren't meant to have those eggs :sm13: Don't you have a slotted spoon you could use?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie and Flytyin, thank you for your support.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I won't be on much (if at all) for the next few days as we're off up north and reception can be very patchy in places. It's our 44th wedding aniversary on Thursday (how can that be when I'm sure I'm still in my 30's?!!!) so we decided to go away for a few days...yes, this time I'm actually going with DH and not the girls! Gwen has very kindly said she will finish off my summary and post on Friday - thanks again, Gwen! Play nicely whilst I'm away! :sm09:


Happy Anniversary and best wishes to you both. Hope you have a great few days away with your DH.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> You weren't meant to have those eggs :sm13: Don't you have a slotted spoon you could use?


Yes I do have one, but in my haste I didn't use it! I just wasn't thinking too well yesterday, and made way too many bad decisions. ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Same song, different verse. I have Ray in the hospital again. He was so confused and nasty. I heard him say words that I had never heard him say before. Frankly, I was embarrassed at the way he was acting. There was no reasoning with him. At one point he took off the blood pressure cuff and threw it across the room. I called our son and asked him to come to the hospital and maybe just seeing him, Ra y calmed down a bit. He has a urinary track infection as well as his blood sugar went real low. I am so mentally tired.


I am sorry to hear that. Has the doctor made any suggestions to you regarding his condition?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


Oh dear, I hope that they can level it easily and quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David has looked up ways to cook them and keeps saying he is going to bring one home to try, he hasn't yet, but we'll see, there are certainly plenty of them in the river here.


The ones around here are huge and they are ugly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I loved these Julie! Going to copy and send to my brother.
> 
> I brought home about 60 lbs of tomatoes today (will can tomorrow) and maybe 15 lbs of green beans that I'm canning right now....well cleaning and prepping right now.


Wow! You are going to be busy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH debones the pike, not a bone to be found & they are good, I've never eaten carp


My DH used to debone as well but I always seem to find a bone, no matter what. For that reason, it takes me ages to eat a piece of fish.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of AC units....repair guy was back today and the small unit has to have a new motor;
> it's now ordered. DH didn't even ask what it cost since it is a much needed AC. Oh well....irritates me as the unit is only 7 years old!


It's so frustrating that things didn't last anymore


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I could pick some!


Me too as some will probably end up going to waste????Seems people say they want them but don't show up to pick. I wouldn't care if they would tell me & I could give to someone else


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs:
> 
> Thoughts from the shower Some good ones...
> 
> ...


Good ones.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


So frustrating for you. Do you think they will come & fix it or are you just happy they are out of your house. Did you get the other plumbing issues fixed without too much trouble?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


 :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, Bonnie, Liz, thank you for support. Other issues taken care of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not what you needed. Hope they will come back and level your shower immediately. Sounds like they didn't use their level when they installed it
> I admire the beans and tomatoes that you are putting up Gwenniepooh. You will so enjoy them in the winter.
> I remember my mother doing this with our garden produce. The house was a sweatbox. I loved the tomatoes as she did them for me without salt in them.
> I shall have to see if one can buy sodium free tomatoe juice.
> ...


I just purled back a row of 180, not the enjoyable experience of former times, but I got there. I will have to get emeryboards, I think to keep my right hand nails trimmed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, so sorry shower isn't right.

Hope all under the weather are feeling better.

A friend gifted me some cross stitch booklets and magazines so have been looking through those. Some I recognize as ones I used to have. I need to look through mine and see if there are any she can use. I'm not even sure what I still have.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw your post about the pooling in the new shower. What a horrid situation that has turned out to be for you. I am so sorry you have had to experience this. Will they be returning to fix it or what will you now do. What a nightmare! Once fixed correctly I sure would let the BBB know how uncompetent they have been. My sincere condolences on such a catastrophe this has been.

Speaking of catastrophes (of sorts) I just finished getting the green beans ready to can only to discover my pressure canner is now missing a part and everything I've research strongly advises against using my water bath canner unless pickled and I don't want pickled green beans.
These are going to be pretty pricy green bean by the time they are done as DH has gone to get a new pressure canner; least expensive one available this late is $99 at Tractor Supply (Walmart completely sold out at all 3 locations here!) Geez.....Guess who will be forced to do lots of canning to make up for this cost! Oh well, they will taste good and I've been enjoying doing this so will quit whining about it. Just get 'er done!


sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Bonnie, Liz, thank you for support. Other issues taken care of.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry joy - i can imagine how you are feeling. that being said - get them back there to fix it. no way should it puddle in a corner. sam



sassafras123 said:


> Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw your post about the pooling in the new shower. What a horrid situation that has turned out to be for you. I am so sorry you have had to experience this. Will they be returning to fix it or what will you now do. What a nightmare! Once fixed correctly I sure would let the BBB know how uncompetent they have been. My sincere condolences on such a catastrophe this has been.
> 
> Speaking of catastrophes (of sorts) I just finished getting the green beans ready to can only to discover my pressure canner is now missing a part and everything I've research strongly advises against using my water bath canner unless pickled and I don't want pickled green beans.
> These are going to be pretty pricy green bean by the time they are done as DH has gone to get a new pressure canner; least expensive one available this late is $99 at Tractor Supply (Walmart completely sold out at all 3 locations here!) Geez.....Guess who will be forced to do lots of canning to make up for this cost! Oh well, they will taste good and I've been enjoying doing this so will quit whining about it. Just get 'er done!


oh dear. I gave up canning/bottling a long time ago for the dehydrator, and even that I gave away a while back. Just have to hope I don't have an extensive power cut ever.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Ah Ha! I've just learnt something new, yippee!

Bought a package of sliced beef for stir fry, (I've never used beef before only chicken or pork). 
I never have luck cooking beef even steaks.
As usual the beef is as tough as old shoe soles, went to trusty Google and keyed in something like "how to tenderize cooked beef".

Found a sight that suggested using 1 tablespoon of Baking Soda, so I did, added a little more broth and WELLA I've the tenderest strips of beef ever. The Baking Soda hasn't changed the taste one bit. Oh Yahoo I'm one happy camper, thought for sure the beef would be ending up in the compost but NO hurrah it's juicy and tender, I'm so excited I just had to share, lol!

Tomorrow is our Coffee Club Breakfast, am making strawberry tarts with whipped cream also trying something new for me as well. 
Hard boil as many eggs as needed (I'm cooking 7) peel while still warm.
Soak in Red Beet Juice for an hour or so, then cut in 1/2.
Remove the yoke and make your favourite mayonnaise, herbs etc, mash then refill the 1/2's
Place a flat piece of parsley on each egg.
Enjoy!

Will add a couple of photos in a minute or 2. My eggs which are still colouring and one of the recipe from The WHOot I think I found it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just purled back a row of 180, not the enjoyable experience of former times, but I got there. I will have to get emeryboards, I think to keep my right hand nails trimmed.


Wow, this is progress. I do think that using the skills as much as you can within reason, will keep the neurons and muscles having a "memory" to your brain to keep you able to do knitting and purling. I have put the knitting away for tonight. Am on the second half of the 1st one of a pair of knockers. Turned the first pair in already to go to Huntsman.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. I'm impressed with all your cooking, canning. You really are working hard on not eating processed food.
Sam, thank you. Yes, Kenny is suppose to fix and I will call BBB at some point.
Flytyin, good for you already turning in a pair of knockers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw your post about the pooling in the new shower. What a horrid situation that has turned out to be for you. I am so sorry you have had to experience this. Will they be returning to fix it or what will you now do. What a nightmare! Once fixed correctly I sure would let the BBB know how uncompetent they have been. My sincere condolences on such a catastrophe this has been.
> 
> Speaking of catastrophes (of sorts) I just finished getting the green beans ready to can only to discover my pressure canner is now missing a part and everything I've research strongly advises against using my water bath canner unless pickled and I don't want pickled green beans.
> These are going to be pretty pricy green bean by the time they are done as DH has gone to get a new pressure canner; least expensive one available this late is $99 at Tractor Supply (Walmart completely sold out at all 3 locations here!) Geez.....Guess who will be forced to do lots of canning to make up for this cost! Oh well, they will taste good and I've been enjoying doing this so will quit whining about it. Just get 'er done!


I canned lots of beans in a water bath & that's all my mom & MIL ever had & we all survived. The biggest problem is you have to boil them for 3 hrs. A generation ago no one had pressure canners & everyone canned but according to today's " experts" we should have all died if food poisoning ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was talking to my friend yesterday, she's invented a new "recipe". She washed a huge bunch of dill, out it in her food processor, then added a little olive oil, just enough so the dill would stick together. She then put it in dollops on wax paper on a cookie sheet & froze it. After freezing she put it in a ziplock bag. She then used some on fresh new potatoes & said it was great. This sounds like an easy way to preserve it for winter use. I planned to do some today but by the time I was done everything else, I decided it could wait.

We are off to Edmonton at the crack of dawn, DH has an appointment with his doctor, our friend who used to practice here but has moved there & DH won't go to anyone else if he can avoid it. He's not sick, just needs a new prescription for his nexium.

I had a PM from Jackie, she's home but had lots of pain & some trouble with the drains but seems on the upswing now. I was surprised to learn social services has placed 2 little boys with her only 2 weeks after surgery ????, they are keeping her DH busy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not what you needed. Hope they will come back and level your shower immediately. Sounds like they didn't use their level when they installed it
> I admire the beans and tomatoes that you are putting up Gwenniepooh. You will so enjoy them in the winter.
> I remember my mother doing this with our garden produce. The house was a sweatbox. I loved the tomatoes as she did them for me without salt in them.
> I shall have to see if one can buy sodium free tomatoe juice.
> ...


Oh my, their poor families.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw your post about the pooling in the new shower. What a horrid situation that has turned out to be for you. I am so sorry you have had to experience this. Will they be returning to fix it or what will you now do. What a nightmare! Once fixed correctly I sure would let the BBB know how uncompetent they have been. My sincere condolences on such a catastrophe this has been.
> 
> Speaking of catastrophes (of sorts) I just finished getting the green beans ready to can only to discover my pressure canner is now missing a part and everything I've research strongly advises against using my water bath canner unless pickled and I don't want pickled green beans.
> These are going to be pretty pricy green bean by the time they are done as DH has gone to get a new pressure canner; least expensive one available this late is $99 at Tractor Supply (Walmart completely sold out at all 3 locations here!) Geez.....Guess who will be forced to do lots of canning to make up for this cost! Oh well, they will taste good and I've been enjoying doing this so will quit whining about it. Just get 'er done!


Oh no, too bad you don't have a pot big enough to just do a water bath canning, that's what I do the most, I do have the pressure canner now that I use a little bit, but mostly use the water bath.

Got our pressure canner at Menards for $59.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I canned lots of beans in a water bath & that's all my mom & MIL ever had & we all survived. The biggest problem is you have to boil them for 3 hrs. A generation ago no one had pressure canners & everyone canned but according to today's " experts" we should have all died if food poisoning ????


If we go by the "experts", we should have all died from playing outside in the sun and dirt, and a multitude of other things that we did everyday.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> If we go by the "experts", we should have all died from playing outside in the sun and dirt, and a multitude of other things that we did everyday.


You are so right there, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH loves deviled eggs and I rarely fix them. Perhaps I'll make him some tomorrow for having helped me prep the green beans. I have about 13 minutes before I remove the new pressure canner from the heat and let it cool down, etc.



kiwifrau said:


> Ah Ha! I've just learnt something new, yippee!
> 
> Bought a package of sliced beef for stir fry, (I've never used beef before only chicken or pork).
> I never have luck cooking beef even steaks.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did see that you could do it boiling them for 3 hours but since DH was willing to get me a new pressure canner I figured it would be well worth the time saved. I swore I would do lots, and lots, and lots of canning to make up for it IF I can continue to get the fruits and veggies. 
Unless I come across some fantastic buy on meats I don't see myself canning any meat. If you (or anyone) has any tried and true soups you make and can please share them!



Bonnie7591 said:


> I canned lots of beans in a water bath & that's all my mom & MIL ever had & we all survived. The biggest problem is you have to boil them for 3 hrs. A generation ago no one had pressure canners & everyone canned but according to today's " experts" we should have all died if food poisoning ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update on Jackie. Bless her heart having two new little ones to care for through all of this. She sure is earning jewels for her heavenly crown!

Cool idea for the dill. I don't have any dill but do have a lot of rosemary. Wonder if it would work to do it the same way or should I just dehydrate some. I haven't typically used much rosemary but maybe I should.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I was talking to my friend yesterday, she's invented a new "recipe". She washed a huge bunch of dill, out it in her food processor, then added a little olive oil, just enough so the dill would stick together. She then put it in dollops on wax paper on a cookie sheet & froze it. After freezing she put it in a ziplock bag. She then used some on fresh new potatoes & said it was great. This sounds like an easy way to preserve it for winter use. I planned to do some today but by the time I was done everything else, I decided it could wait.
> 
> We are off to Edmonton at the crack of dawn, DH has an appointment with his doctor, our friend who used to practice here but has moved there & DH won't go to anyone else if he can avoid it. He's not sick, just needs a new prescription for his nexium.
> 
> I had a PM from Jackie, she's home but had lots of pain & some trouble with the drains but seems on the upswing now. I was surprised to learn social services has placed 2 little boys with her only 2 weeks after surgery ????, they are keeping her DH busy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. I'm impressed with all your cooking, canning. You really are working hard on not eating processed food.
> Sam, thank you. Yes, Kenny is suppose to fix and I will call BBB at some point.
> Flytyin, good for you already turning in a pair of knockers.


You can file online if you don't want to do it by phone. Then others can also see they've had problems.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do have a water bath canner; that's what I used for the pickles and the tomatoes but everything I had ever read about low acidic foods said it really wasn't as safe to do a water bath for green beans unless you were willing to process for 3 hours. I used a pressure cooker in the past for green beans.
I really used to can a good bit when DH and I were first married but then the first 5 - 10 years we always had a rather large garden.
Hadn't done much canning at all for close to 15 years!



Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, too bad you don't have a pot big enough to just do a water bath canning, that's what I do the most, I do have the pressure canner now that I use a little bit, but mostly use the water bath.
> 
> Got our pressure canner at Menards for $59.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> You are so right there, lol!


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did see that you could do it boiling them for 3 hours but since DH was willing to get me a new pressure canner I figured it would be well worth the time saved. I swore I would do lots, and lots, and lots of canning to make up for it IF I can continue to get the fruits and veggies.
> Unless I come across some fantastic buy on meats I don't see myself canning any meat. If you (or anyone) has any tried and true soups you make and can please share them!


And if you can get some case deals on fruit that would be great, we have a church here that does a case sale of pears and peaches every year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the update on Jackie. Bless her heart having two new little ones to care for through all of this. She sure is earning jewels for her heavenly crown!
> 
> Cool idea for the dill. I don't have any dill but do have a lot of rosemary. Wonder if it would work to do it the same way or should I just dehydrate some. I haven't typically used much rosemary but maybe I should.


I use so much rosemary, that's a good idea. I love it on pork and chicken.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH loves deviled eggs and I rarely fix them. Perhaps I'll make him some tomorrow for having helped me prep the green beans. I have about 13 minutes before I remove the new pressure canner from the heat and let it cool down, etc.


I love deviled eggs too. I usually only make them for holidays, though.

With the dill and rosemary, I used to just tie up a bundle and hang it to dry. Then strip it from the leaves into a clean dry jar.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing thoughts for Jackie and blessings on them all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do have a water bath canner; that's what I used for the pickles and the tomatoes but everything I had ever read about low acidic foods said it really wasn't as safe to do a water bath for green beans unless you were willing to process for 3 hours. I used a pressure cooker in the past for green beans.
> I really used to can a good bit when DH and I were first married but then the first 5 - 10 years we always had a rather large garden.
> Hadn't done much canning at all for close to 15 years!


True, and 3 hours is a long time to boil so that may not be convenient either. I haven't done green beans other than doing a couple jars of dilly beans for Marla, which is a whole different matter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing thoughts for Jackie and blessings on them all.


Me too.
Sorlenna, you are brilliant, thank you for advice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I finished the last episode of Miss Fisher, now I found Midnight, Texas on SyFy, so far I'm loving it. 

I can't wait to get this toe done in just a bit, then I'll post a picture of the socks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I finished the last episode of Miss Fisher, now I found Midnight, Texas on SyFy, so far I'm loving it.
> 
> I can't wait to get this toe done in just a bit, then I'll post a picture of the socks.


We started watching Remember Me on PBS. It's strange but I like it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We started watching Remember Me on PBS. It's strange but I like it!


I wish our PBS had more things on it than just the children's shows, I'll have to look for it online.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did see that you could do it boiling them for 3 hours but since DH was willing to get me a new pressure canner I figured it would be well worth the time saved. I swore I would do lots, and lots, and lots of canning to make up for it IF I can continue to get the fruits and veggies.
> Unless I come across some fantastic buy on meats I don't see myself canning any meat. If you (or anyone) has any tried and true soups you make and can please share them!


I have canned 15 bean soup but not since the kids left home as DH doesn't like it.
I wish I could can borscht as I always make it in a really big batch & it would be handier than frozen but with the cream & butter in it I don't think that's possible
I do can stewing beef & if I could get extra fish would Can that too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the update on Jackie. Bless her heart having two new little ones to care for through all of this. She sure is earning jewels for her heavenly crown!
> 
> Cool idea for the dill. I don't have any dill but do have a lot of rosemary. Wonder if it would work to do it the same way or should I just dehydrate some. I haven't typically used much rosemary but maybe I should.


I would think it would work for any herb. I freeze celery, leaves & all for use all winter. The only herb I have growing is some mint, I don't really do anything with it, just like the smell.& it volunteers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a really good thing you are doing, Sonja. I am sure the Hospice appreciates it.


It's a win win situation for me , I get to knit what I was t which keeps me sane and then I get to give the money to a good cause were I know every penny of the money is being used to help


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a win win situation for me , I get to knit what I was t which keeps me sane and then I get to give the money to a good cause were I know every penny of the money is being used to help


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, we are also getting it hot now, 26-30C/79-86F for as far as the forcast goes & no rain, we'll see how that goes as they are already talking about the heat brewing up bad storms???? We have had 2.5 inches of rain in the past few days so really don't need anymore for a while.
> I'm sure the hospice appreciates all you & your DIL do for them & those who buy your beautiful knitting get great things too.
> Joyce, hope they get your A/C fixed soon. We have been talking of getting one, all we have is a big fan we put in front of the patio door at night & a radiator in front of the furnace fan, both help most of the time.
> 
> ...


Hope it stays dry and sunny for a while Bonnie . I would love to come and pick some raspberries . I'm enjoying the raspberries and strawberries we are growing , just enough for us , I've been having them for breakfast

How is your son now Bonnie ? Finished with the steroids ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


Oh no so sorry Joy , I saw the pictures on FB and it looks beautiful , hopefully they will come back and redo the floor


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Not what you needed. Hope they will come back and level your shower immediately. Sounds like they didn't use their level when they installed it
> I admire the beans and tomatoes that you are putting up Gwenniepooh. You will so enjoy them in the winter.
> I remember my mother doing this with our garden produce. The house was a sweatbox. I loved the tomatoes as she did them for me without salt in them.
> I shall have to see if one can buy sodium free tomatoe juice.
> ...


Glad to hear the A.C. is fixed 
So sad about the plane crash


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> We started watching Remember Me on PBS. It's strange but I like it!


Is that the English mystery with Micheal Palin filmed here in North Yorkshire


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary to you and your husband Kate . Hope you have a lovely time and manage to get some nice weather , its been miserable one minute then sunny the next here , ive been doing the okey cokey with my washing in out in out shake it all about ????
> 
> Apparently starting next week we are in for a record breaking heat wave with temperatures hitting 40c ( over a 100f) even up there in Scotland is going to be in the 30ies and no I wasn't dreaming or taking something I shouldn't. A very large solar flare is coming causing all the hot weather or so the weather men say . Will have to wait and see if they get it right


Thats hot even for here- crazy there. Well over 100 let me tell you. That will sure create all sorts of issues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


Thats not good workmanship- should all slant towards the drain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I do have one, but in my haste I didn't use it! I just wasn't thinking too well yesterday, and made way too many bad decisions. ????


With the first being to get out of bed- at least not to return, not getting out at all would have been an even worst decision at some point and very uncomfortable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats hot even for here- crazy there. Well over 100 let me tell you. That will sure create all sorts of issues.


If it happens our weatherman are not the most reliable people to depend on


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If it happens our weatherman are not the most reliable people to depend on


Well hopefully they are wrong about this.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


So sorry to hear this after all the problems getting it finished. You're right it is a nightmare, I hope they're back very soon to fix it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw your post about the pooling in the new shower. What a horrid situation that has turned out to be for you. I am so sorry you have had to experience this. Will they be returning to fix it or what will you now do. What a nightmare! Once fixed correctly I sure would let the BBB know how uncompetent they have been. My sincere condolences on such a catastrophe this has been.
> 
> Speaking of catastrophes (of sorts) I just finished getting the green beans ready to can only to discover my pressure canner is now missing a part and everything I've research strongly advises against using my water bath canner unless pickled and I don't want pickled green beans.
> These are going to be pretty pricy green bean by the time they are done as DH has gone to get a new pressure canner; least expensive one available this late is $99 at Tractor Supply (Walmart completely sold out at all 3 locations here!) Geez.....Guess who will be forced to do lots of canning to make up for this cost! Oh well, they will taste good and I've been enjoying doing this so will quit whining about it. Just get 'er done!


Oh dear Gwen, sorry to hear of more expense. You're right, those beans will be the priciest you've ever had, savour every mouthful! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> If it happens our weatherman are not the most reliable people to depend on


Haven't heard a word about this. Will it affect us down here? All the forecasts I've seen predict much the same as we're having now. 20/22c with showers most days. Pretty grey weather. :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary to you and your husband Kate . Hope you have a lovely time and manage to get some nice weather , its been miserable one minute then sunny the next here , ive been doing the okey cokey with my washing in out in out shake it all about ????
> 
> Apparently starting next week we are in for a record breaking heat wave with temperatures hitting 40c ( over a 100f) even up there in Scotland is going to be in the 30ies and no I wasn't dreaming or taking something I shouldn't. A very large solar flare is coming causing all the hot weather or so the weather men say . Will have to wait and see if they get it right


Oh jeepers that is very extreme temps for UK. I hope for your sake that it doesnt get as high as that. :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a really good thing you are doing, Sonja. I am sure the Hospice appreciates it.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


Oh no! :sm06: :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was talking to my friend yesterday, she's invented a new "recipe". She washed a huge bunch of dill, out it in her food processor, then added a little olive oil, just enough so the dill would stick together. She then put it in dollops on wax paper on a cookie sheet & froze it. After freezing she put it in a ziplock bag. She then used some on fresh new potatoes & said it was great. This sounds like an easy way to preserve it for winter use. I planned to do some today but by the time I was done everything else, I decided it could wait.
> 
> We are off to Edmonton at the crack of dawn, DH has an appointment with his doctor, our friend who used to practice here but has moved there & DH won't go to anyone else if he can avoid it. He's not sick, just needs a new prescription for his nexium.
> 
> I had a PM from Jackie, she's home but had lots of pain & some trouble with the drains but seems on the upswing now. I was surprised to learn social services has placed 2 little boys with her only 2 weeks after surgery ????, they are keeping her DH busy.


Golly you would think that social service would wait a bit longer than that. :sm19: I am glad that she is on the improve now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.
Margaret, the whole job has been unprofessional, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you.
Cathy, thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, thank you.
> Cathy, thank you.


What a horrible shame they havent done a good job. Will it be redone properly? :sm19: :sm25:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can be sure I'll be doing some peaches and hopefully some apples! Just ordered 25 lbs of pickling cucumbers and also of okra. Will have both on Friday so see a busy weekend ahead. Fun work and beneficial for sure. I am so excited about getting back into canning. Already planning onordering a bushel of green beans and of beets next week. The owners of the market I'm getting them from make a run every week to the huge Atlanta Farmers market; know I could go myself and get a them a little cheaper but then I'd have the gas and loading it myself, not to mention the 100 mile round trip so well worth the little extra they charge to have them pick it up for me. Hoping our apples do well; DH said the one tree looks like it's on it's last legs and but the second looks okay so far.



Poledra65 said:


> And if you can get some case deals on fruit that would be great, we have a church here that does a case sale of pears and peaches every year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea; I do have very limited freezer space.


Sorlenna said:


> I love deviled eggs too. I usually only make them for holidays, though.
> 
> With the dill and rosemary, I used to just tie up a bundle and hang it to dry. Then strip it from the leaves into a clean dry jar.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also just finished the last of Miss Fisher. Loved it! Looking for something else now on either netflix or amazon.


Poledra65 said:


> I finished the last episode of Miss Fisher, now I found Midnight, Texas on SyFy, so far I'm loving it.
> 
> I can't wait to get this toe done in just a bit, then I'll post a picture of the socks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The house I owned before DH and I married I had tons of mint. Did you know it is a natural flea repellant? My dogs I had then did not have fleas.
I haven't been successful at all with growing mint here. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> I would think it would work for any herb. I freeze celery, leaves & all for use all winter. The only herb I have growing is some mint, I don't really do anything with it, just like the smell.& it volunteers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you share with me your 15 bean soup recipe?


Bonnie7591 said:


> I have canned 15 bean soup but not since the kids left home as DH doesn't like it.
> I wish I could can borscht as I always make it in a really big batch & it would be handier than frozen but with the cream & butter in it I don't think that's possible
> I do can stewing beef & if I could get extra fish would Can that too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Angela. It is what it is and I definitely back into canning now that I can physically manage it so I'll use it a lot hopefully and get my money's worth out of it. Not going to whine; am pretty ticked off about the small A.C. motor only lasting 7 years though. It is ridiculous how things just are not built to last anymore; greedy, greedy greedy businesses/manufacturers IMHO.


angelam said:


> Oh dear Gwen, sorry to hear of more expense. You're right, those beans will be the priciest you've ever had, savour every mouthful! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope it stays dry and sunny for a while Bonnie . I would love to come and pick some raspberries . I'm enjoying the raspberries and strawberries we are growing , just enough for us , I've been having them for breakfast
> 
> How is your son now Bonnie ? Finished with the steroids ?


Yes, about 6 weeks now, so far, so good. I guess the next time he gets a cold or sore Throat will be the test to see if it stays away. He has an appointment tomorrow in Saskatoon with the specialist so will see what he says. ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you share with me your 15 bean soup recipe?


I will dig it out when I get a few minutes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can be sure I'll be doing some peaches and hopefully some apples! Just ordered 25 lbs of pickling cucumbers and also of okra. Will have both on Friday so see a busy weekend ahead. Fun work and beneficial for sure. I am so excited about getting back into canning. Already planning onordering a bushel of green beans and of beets next week. The owners of the market I'm getting them from make a run every week to the huge Atlanta Farmers market; know I could go myself and get a them a little cheaper but then I'd have the gas and loading it myself, not to mention the 100 mile round trip so well worth the little extra they charge to have them pick it up for me. Hoping our apples do well; DH said the one tree looks like it's on it's last legs and but the second looks okay so far.


Wow! Your cold room is going to be better stocked than mine????
I wish my apple trees would take off & start producing. We don't eat a lot of apple sauce but I used to peel & freeze them for pies, etc. I make crabapple jelly every year though. Do you have crabapples farther south?
I was talking to a friend the other day & she said her neighbor makes 2 -25 gallon crocks of sauerkraut each fall????They must eat it every day. I should make my own but we only use about 5 jars a year so hardly seems worth the effort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Your cold room is going to be better stocked than mine????
> I wish my apple trees would take off & start producing. We don't eat a lot of apple sauce but I used to peel & freeze them for pies, etc. I make crabapple jelly every year though. Do you have crabapples farther south?
> I was talking to a friend the other day & she said her neighbor makes 2 -25 gallon crocks of sauerkraut each fall????They must eat it every day. I should make my own but we only use about 5 jars a year so hardly seems worth the effort.


We had Crabapples successfully in Rotorua- Mum used to make Cider mostly.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Speaking of catastrophes (of sorts) I just finished getting the green beans ready to can only to discover my pressure canner is now missing a part and everything I've research strongly advises against using my water bath canner unless pickled and I don't want pickled green beans.

Have you thought to freeze the green beans? Cut, blanch and freeze. Unless you don't have freezer room.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Haven't heard a word about this. Will it affect us down here? All the forecasts I've seen predict much the same as we're having now. 20/22c with showers most days. Pretty grey weather. :sm03: :sm03:


Supposedly starting at the beginning of August and right through the country but I'm not holding my breath as I've just driven through torrential rain to get home . The roads were flooded causing very large waves thankfully there was no one on the pathways 
Got home to find husband has fallen and scraped all his leg thankfully he is ok , this is the same person who says he can be left on his own


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is that the English mystery with Micheal Palin filmed here in North Yorkshire


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is good news! Will keep in prayers that it is gone for good and wishing good report from upcoming appointment.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, about 6 weeks now, so far, so good. I guess the next time he gets a cold or sore Throat will be the test to see if it stays away. He has an appointment tomorrow in Saskatoon with the specialist so will see what he says. ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers that is very extreme temps for UK. I hope for your sake that it doesnt get as high as that. :sm12:


Knowing our luck the weathermen will have got it all wrong and it will be really chilly instead ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks. No rush


Bonnie7591 said:


> I will dig it out when I get a few minutes


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Some good news re my old canner missing parts. I can replace what is missing for about $30 and I'll have a 2nd canner (old one 17 qt size).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, about 6 weeks now, so far, so good. I guess the next time he gets a cold or sore Throat will be the test to see if it stays away. He has an appointment tomorrow in Saskatoon with the specialist so will see what he says. ????????


That is good news and hopefully he will stay fit and healthy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't have a large enough freezer (just the side by side refrigerator). Used to have a big upright but after about 20 years the motor died and it was too costly to repair so had it hauled off. I did used to freeze alot of stuff as well as can.


Jacklou said:


> Speaking of catastrophes (of sorts) I just finished getting the green beans ready to can only to discover my pressure canner is now missing a part and everything I've research strongly advises against using my water bath canner unless pickled and I don't want pickled green beans.
> 
> Have you thought to freeze the green beans? Cut, blanch and freeze. Unless you don't have freezer room.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! Hope the scrape heals quickly. I hate driving in heavy rains. Stay safe!


Swedenme said:


> Supposedly starting at the beginning of August and right through the country but I'm not holding my breath as I've just driven through torrential rain to get home . The roads were flooded causing very large waves thankfully there was no one on the pathways
> Got home to find husband has fallen and scraped all his leg thankfully he is ok , this is the same person who says he can be left on his own


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The house I owned before DH and I married I had tons of mint. Did you know it is a natural flea repellant? My dogs I had then did not have fleas.
> I haven't been successful at all with growing mint here.


That surprises me. I thought mint would grow pretty much anywhere there's good rain and not too hot. Our yard used to have so much mint around the edges we just mowed some it down with the grass.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to make apple butter using our trees apples along with apple pie filling. I doubt I'll be better stocked than you but I am excited to get back into canning. DH is thrilled too even though I have to re-stock in jars; it has been so long the jars I had are long gone. I better get busy o the tomatoes now or I'll be up all hours tonight getting it done! Hugs to all and will check in later.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Your cold room is going to be better stocked than mine????
> I wish my apple trees would take off & start producing. We don't eat a lot of apple sauce but I used to peel & freeze them for pies, etc. I make crabapple jelly every year though. Do you have crabapples farther south?
> I was talking to a friend the other day & she said her neighbor makes 2 -25 gallon crocks of sauerkraut each fall????They must eat it every day. I should make my own but we only use about 5 jars a year so hardly seems worth the effort.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I was surprised too but I just haven't been able to get it to catch hold. Of course, the last time I tried we weren't getting much rain and on watering restrictions so that may have been the issue. I did manage to get some to grow in a large pot but it petered out too.


Sorlenna said:


> That surprises me. I thought mint would grow pretty much anywhere there's good rain and not too hot. Our yard used to have so much mint around the edges we just mowed some it down with the grass.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love apple butter and pear butter. I no longer have anything to can but sure did a lot of it in the past. Worth it in my opinion! Enjoy the process and the end results!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I was surprised too but I just haven't been able to get it to catch hold. Of course, the last time I tried we weren't getting much rain and on watering restrictions so that may have been the issue. I did manage to get some to grow in a large pot but it petered out too.


Oh, one other thought on mint--if you can get a start from somewhere in the area rather than getting it at a store, it might do better as it will already have adjusted to the soil content. I tried growing some here in a pot but it didn't make it. My lavender died too, though it grows nicely in a little town just north of here (farmers grow it).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great price! What size?


Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, too bad you don't have a pot big enough to just do a water bath canning, that's what I do the most, I do have the pressure canner now that I use a little bit, but mostly use the water bath.
> 
> Got our pressure canner at Menards for $59.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmm....good idea. Will see if I can find some. 


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, one other thought on mint--if you can get a start from somewhere in the area rather than getting it at a store, it might do better as it will already have adjusted to the soil content. I tried growing some here in a pot but it didn't make it. My lavender died too, though it grows nicely in a little town just north of here (farmers grow it).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw your post about the pooling in the new shower. What a horrid situation that has turned out to be for you. I am so sorry you have had to experience this. Will they be returning to fix it or what will you now do. What a nightmare! Once fixed correctly I sure would let the BBB know how uncompetent they have been. My sincere condolences on such a catastrophe this has been.
> 
> Speaking of catastrophes (of sorts) I just finished getting the green beans ready to can only to discover my pressure canner is now missing a part and everything I've research strongly advises against using my water bath canner unless pickled and I don't want pickled green beans.
> These are going to be pretty pricy green bean by the time they are done as DH has gone to get a new pressure canner; least expensive one available this late is $99 at Tractor Supply (Walmart completely sold out at all 3 locations here!) Geez.....Guess who will be forced to do lots of canning to make up for this cost! Oh well, they will taste good and I've been enjoying doing this so will quit whining about it. Just get 'er done!


Too bad about your pressure canner. I wonder why they advised against the water bath canner. Seems odd as that's all I ever used, although I didn't can beans.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can be sure I'll be doing some peaches and hopefully some apples! Just ordered 25 lbs of pickling cucumbers and also of okra. Will have both on Friday so see a busy weekend ahead. Fun work and beneficial for sure. I am so excited about getting back into canning. Already planning onordering a bushel of green beans and of beets next week. The owners of the market I'm getting them from make a run every week to the huge Atlanta Farmers market; know I could go myself and get a them a little cheaper but then I'd have the gas and loading it myself, not to mention the 100 mile round trip so well worth the little extra they charge to have them pick it up for me. Hoping our apples do well; DH said the one tree looks like it's on it's last legs and but the second looks okay so far.


wow, you are doing great at food preservation. Down the line you may wish to consider investing in a Freeze Dryer. You can sign up to try and win a small one here

https://harvestright.com/ as they are having a drawing. The advantage of freeze dried food is that it will last 20-25 years if properly done and bagged. At any rate, though it is a bit expensive, mine has paid for itself in the first year I had it as I did not throw away any food and did all the garden stuff. Just an idea. Easy to store in big bins in the basement storeroom. I, too, will be doing peaches and apples again this year and want to do more oranges when they get a bit cheaper and so far the grape crop is coming along well.
Just finished freeze drying 4 trays of green beans for my sis from her garden. They are stored in vacuum packed and labeled bags. They turned out great and would make a nice crunchy treat if eaten as is, but she will most likely reconsitute them for winter eating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Supposedly starting at the beginning of August and right through the country but I'm not holding my breath as I've just driven through torrential rain to get home . The roads were flooded causing very large waves thankfully there was no one on the pathways
> Got home to find husband has fallen and scraped all his leg thankfully he is ok , this is the same person who says he can be left on his own


Sonja, that must be a real worry for you- re: Hubby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love apple butter and pear butter. I no longer have anything to can but sure did a lot of it in the past. Worth it in my opinion! Enjoy the process and the end results!


And Quince butter- nothing to beat it in my opinion- only problem I have now is finding the Quinces!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear! Hope the scrape heals quickly. I hate driving in heavy rains. Stay safe!


The sun is out now , only time I will be out again is to walk the dog


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ah Ha! I've just learnt something new, yippee!
> 
> Bought a package of sliced beef for stir fry, (I've never used beef before only chicken or pork).
> I never have luck cooking beef even steaks.
> ...


Thanks for the tips. The eggs look pretty and tasty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I canned lots of beans in a water bath & that's all my mom & MIL ever had & we all survived. The biggest problem is you have to boil them for 3 hrs. A generation ago no one had pressure canners & everyone canned but according to today's " experts" we should have all died if food poisoning ????


Why do you have to boil them for 3 hours? Couldn't you cook them, jar them and then water bath?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was talking to my friend yesterday, she's invented a new "recipe". She washed a huge bunch of dill, out it in her food processor, then added a little olive oil, just enough so the dill would stick together. She then put it in dollops on wax paper on a cookie sheet & froze it. After freezing she put it in a ziplock bag. She then used some on fresh new potatoes & said it was great. This sounds like an easy way to preserve it for winter use. I planned to do some today but by the time I was done everything else, I decided it could wait.
> 
> We are off to Edmonton at the crack of dawn, DH has an appointment with his doctor, our friend who used to practice here but has moved there & DH won't go to anyone else if he can avoid it. He's not sick, just needs a new prescription for his nexium.
> 
> I had a PM from Jackie, she's home but had lots of pain & some trouble with the drains but seems on the upswing now. I was surprised to learn social services has placed 2 little boys with her only 2 weeks after surgery ????, they are keeping her DH busy.


Thanks for the hint re preserving dill. I just bought some and wondered how I would keep it fresh. Now I know.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also just finished the last of Miss Fisher. Loved it! Looking for something else now on either netflix or amazon.


If you haven't seen it yet try the Doctor Blake Mysteries


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did see that you could do it boiling them for 3 hours but since DH was willing to get me a new pressure canner I figured it would be well worth the time saved. I swore I would do lots, and lots, and lots of canning to make up for it IF I can continue to get the fruits and veggies.
> Unless I come across some fantastic buy on meats I don't see myself canning any meat. If you (or anyone) has any tried and true soups you make and can please share them!


I must check my preserving books to see what they say about canning beans.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That surprises me. I thought mint would grow pretty much anywhere there's good rain and not too hot. Our yard used to have so much mint around the edges we just mowed some it down with the grass.


I had mint in my flower garden and had to keep pulling it out. It was trying to take over.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to make apple butter using our trees apples along with apple pie filling. I doubt I'll be better stocked than you but I am excited to get back into canning. DH is thrilled too even though I have to re-stock in jars; it has been so long the jars I had are long gone. I better get busy o the tomatoes now or I'll be up all hours tonight getting it done! Hugs to all and will check in later.


I used to love canning and my DH thought I was crazy to do all that work, but in the end, it was worthwhile. I grew yellow beans because he loved them and I used to freeze them.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

EJS said:


> If you haven't seen it yet try the Doctor Blake Mysteries


Love these.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the update bonnie. hope jackie is up and around real soon. two little boys can definitely keep one busy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I was talking to my friend yesterday, she's invented a new "recipe". She washed a huge bunch of dill, out it in her food processor, then added a little olive oil, just enough so the dill would stick together. She then put it in dollops on wax paper on a cookie sheet & froze it. After freezing she put it in a ziplock bag. She then used some on fresh new potatoes & said it was great. This sounds like an easy way to preserve it for winter use. I planned to do some today but by the time I was done everything else, I decided it could wait.
> 
> We are off to Edmonton at the crack of dawn, DH has an appointment with his doctor, our friend who used to practice here but has moved there & DH won't go to anyone else if he can avoid it. He's not sick, just needs a new prescription for his nexium.
> 
> I had a PM from Jackie, she's home but had lots of pain & some trouble with the drains but seems on the upswing now. I was surprised to learn social services has placed 2 little boys with her only 2 weeks after surgery ????, they are keeping her DH busy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did you use to make you dill pickles? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the update on Jackie. Bless her heart having two new little ones to care for through all of this. She sure is earning jewels for her heavenly crown!
> 
> Cool idea for the dill. I don't have any dill but do have a lot of rosemary. Wonder if it would work to do it the same way or should I just dehydrate some. I haven't typically used much rosemary but maybe I should.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kudos to you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's a win win situation for me , I get to knit what I was t which keeps me sane and then I get to give the money to a good cause were I know every penny of the money is being used to help


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lot of sauerkraut. maybe they were small crocks. lol still, that sounds like a lot. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Your cold room is going to be better stocked than mine????
> I wish my apple trees would take off & start producing. We don't eat a lot of apple sauce but I used to peel & freeze them for pies, etc. I make crabapple jelly every year though. Do you have crabapples farther south?
> I was talking to a friend the other day & she said her neighbor makes 2 -25 gallon crocks of sauerkraut each fall????They must eat it every day. I should make my own but we only use about 5 jars a year so hardly seems worth the effort.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is confusing budasha - i think they were meaning to boil the jars full of beans for three hours. --- sam



budasha said:


> Why do you have to boil them for 3 hours? Couldn't you cook them, jar them and then water bath?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey ejs - good to see you. what have you been up to. --- sam



EJS said:


> If you haven't seen it yet try the Doctor Blake Mysteries


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is confusing budasha - i think they were meaning to boil the jars full of beans for three hours. --- sam


Yes, the water bath itself has to be three hours--whereas under pressure, it doesn't take nearly as long. I never did anything in a water bath except acidic foods and jams. Beans and potatoes and such were all pressure-cooked to seal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I certainly entered the drawing! I had never heard of freeze drying. Sure couldn't afford a unit but who knows....just may win. Can't win if you don't enter so I'm all set now. I just finished 7 quarts of tomatoes when I got the text that my crate of pickling cukes and okra were ready so I went aand picked them up. Can you guess what I'll be doing tomorrow (and probably more tomatoes tonight!)


flyty1n said:


> wow, you are doing great at food preservation. Down the line you may wish to consider investing in a Freeze Dryer. You can sign up to try and win a small one here
> 
> https://harvestright.com/ as they are having a drawing. The advantage of freeze dried food is that it will last 20-25 years if properly done and bagged. At any rate, though it is a bit expensive, mine has paid for itself in the first year I had it as I did not throw away any food and did all the garden stuff. Just an idea. Easy to store in big bins in the basement storeroom. I, too, will be doing peaches and apples again this year and want to do more oranges when they get a bit cheaper and so far the grape crop is coming along well.
> Just finished freeze drying 4 trays of green beans for my sis from her garden. They are stored in vacuum packed and labeled bags. They turned out great and would make a nice crunchy treat if eaten as is, but she will most likely reconsitute them for winter eating.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll look for them Evelyn. Thanks. Haven't heard from you in awhile. Hope all is going well with you.



EJS said:


> If you haven't seen it yet try the Doctor Blake Mysteries


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I "cheated" and used a mix; Mrs. Wages Dill Pickle Mix. All I had to do was add the white vinegar. Have a mix of the same brand that I'm going to use for the salsa that I'll most likely be doing tonight. I still have about 25-30 lbs of tomatoes to do. Did 7 quarters earlier today. Tomorrow ill tackle making the Bread & Butter pickles using stevia instead of sugar. Just thinking of them makes my mouth water...LOL. Also have okra to do tomorrow.
Busy, busy, busy but sure enjoying doing it.


thewren said:


> what did you use to make you dill pickles? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd love to make some sauerkraut but since I am the only one here that eats it that won't happen.


thewren said:


> that is a lot of sauerkraut. maybe they were small crocks. lol still, that sounds like a lot. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's correct Sam....to do a water bath for the beans it is recommended you process them for 3 hours. I can use my time in a better way hense the pressure cooker.



thewren said:


> that is confusing budasha - i think they were meaning to boil the jars full of beans for three hours. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Supposedly starting at the beginning of August and right through the country but I'm not holding my breath as I've just driven through torrential rain to get home . The roads were flooded causing very large waves thankfully there was no one on the pathways
> Got home to find husband has fallen and scraped all his leg thankfully he is ok , this is the same person who says he can be left on his own


Sorry to hear that, hope he's OK.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> DH and I have fished in New Liskeard and he loved pike - me, not so much - too many bones. We never ate carp but I do like catfish. Our favourite was always pickerel.


The people who ran the fish camp he went to were Rusty and Lulu. I never knew their last name. They are gone now, but dad really liked them. Dad and his cousin had made reservations at another camp, paid the deposit by check and had a receipt. They got up there only to be told they didn't have a reservation and there was no room for them. Dad and cousin had no idea what to do/ where to go. Somehow Rusty heard about it, they may have been talking to him already. I might have been in my early teens then. When he heard what had happened he said the other camp was known for that. They would have someone willing to pay more and would pretend they did have your reservations. Rusty had room for them, and even got their deposit back from the other camp for them. They went up 3-4 more times, and always stayed with Rusty and Lulu. I'm not fond of pike either, and hate bones in my fish!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH debones the pike, not a bone to be found & they are good, I've never eaten carp


I might eat his, then! Hate bones in fish


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much for your well wishes. HVAC guy is still here as he took 1.5 hours off for lunch. Don't begrudge him that as I was promised a set fee so he must not be getting an hourly rate. We shall see if this is so shortly. The house is warm, but not yet unbearable and he is putting the AC back together. I hope he finishes and all is well as I want to mow the lawn. Have to get a washer for the mower tire and fix some cracks in the tire first. Have newer used tires but they have too long hubs so the right front one unscrews itself as you use the mower. Hoping I can fix the old tire with some Flex Seal and put it back on. Hoping it will rain again during the evening.


I hope by now your house is cool, tires fixed and lawn mowed! Hope you get more rain this evening, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary to you and your husband Kate . Hope you have a lovely time and manage to get some nice weather , its been miserable one minute then sunny the next here , ive been doing the okey cokey with my washing in out in out shake it all about ????
> 
> Apparently starting next week we are in for a record breaking heat wave with temperatures hitting 40c ( over a 100f) even up there in Scotland is going to be in the 30ies and no I wasn't dreaming or taking something I shouldn't. A very large solar flare is coming causing all the hot weather or so the weather men say . Will have to wait and see if they get it right


Hope they are wrong and it doesn't get that hot!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Took first shower in new shower. Unfortunately water pools in one corner. I can not verbalized more. This is a nightmare.


 grrrrrr


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not what you needed. Hope they will come back and level your shower immediately. Sounds like they didn't use their level when they installed it
> I admire the beans and tomatoes that you are putting up Gwenniepooh. You will so enjoy them in the winter.
> I remember my mother doing this with our garden produce. The house was a sweatbox. I loved the tomatoes as she did them for me without salt in them.
> I shall have to see if one can buy sodium free tomatoe juice.
> ...


Yes you can get no salt added canned tomatoes. I bought some for dad.

Sorry to hear about the plane crash. Thoughts are with the families.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw your post about the pooling in the new shower. What a horrid situation that has turned out to be for you. I am so sorry you have had to experience this. Will they be returning to fix it or what will you now do. What a nightmare! Once fixed correctly I sure would let the BBB know how uncompetent they have been. My sincere condolences on such a catastrophe this has been.
> 
> Speaking of catastrophes (of sorts) I just finished getting the green beans ready to can only to discover my pressure canner is now missing a part and everything I've research strongly advises against using my water bath canner unless pickled and I don't want pickled green beans.
> These are going to be pretty pricy green bean by the time they are done as DH has gone to get a new pressure canner; least expensive one available this late is $99 at Tractor Supply (Walmart completely sold out at all 3 locations here!) Geez.....Guess who will be forced to do lots of canning to make up for this cost! Oh well, they will taste good and I've been enjoying doing this so will quit whining about it. Just get 'er done!


That's pretty much the going price for pressure canners here, regardless of season. I got my second one at a flea market. Sorry a piece is missing on the old one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was talking to my friend yesterday, she's invented a new "recipe". She washed a huge bunch of dill, out it in her food processor, then added a little olive oil, just enough so the dill would stick together. She then put it in dollops on wax paper on a cookie sheet & froze it. After freezing she put it in a ziplock bag. She then used some on fresh new potatoes & said it was great. This sounds like an easy way to preserve it for winter use. I planned to do some today but by the time I was done everything else, I decided it could wait.
> 
> We are off to Edmonton at the crack of dawn, DH has an appointment with his doctor, our friend who used to practice here but has moved there & DH won't go to anyone else if he can avoid it. He's not sick, just needs a new prescription for his nexium.
> 
> I had a PM from Jackie, she's home but had lots of pain & some trouble with the drains but seems on the upswing now. I was surprised to learn social services has placed 2 little boys with her only 2 weeks after surgery ????, they are keeping her DH busy.


That sounds like a great way to preserve the dill. You could probably do the same with parsley.

Thank you for the update on Jackie. It's very surprising that children's services placed the little ones so soon after surgery!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did see that you could do it boiling them for 3 hours but since DH was willing to get me a new pressure canner I figured it would be well worth the time saved. I swore I would do lots, and lots, and lots of canning to make up for it IF I can continue to get the fruits and veggies.
> Unless I come across some fantastic buy on meats I don't see myself canning any meat. If you (or anyone) has any tried and true soups you make and can please share them!


To can meats, I wait for good sales on beef roasts or boneless skinless chicken breasts then cut in 1" cubes. The beef comes out really tender. I have not canned soup, but have 2 Ball canning books that probably have recipes in if you want me to look.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope by now your house is cool, tires fixed and lawn mowed! Hope you get more rain this evening, too.


Thanks, all done with the lawn, tires still being treated with Flex seal but appear to be coming along nicely. House is cool, perhaps a rain storm for a bit this evening. Time to turn my attention to my knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme, I'm not seeing a mistake, just a great bit of knitting. I think the color is wonderful and love the tiny shoes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


I love those dusky pinks! Did not spot the mistake.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Supposedly starting at the beginning of August and right through the country but I'm not holding my breath as I've just driven through torrential rain to get home . The roads were flooded causing very large waves thankfully there was no one on the pathways
> Got home to find husband has fallen and scraped all his leg thankfully he is ok , this is the same person who says he can be left on his own


That's some heavy rain! Hope DH is all right. And thinks he can be left alone? 
???? Does he fall often?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is good news! Will keep in prayers that it is gone for good and wishing good report from upcoming appointment.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news re my old canner missing parts. I can replace what is missing for about $30 and I'll have a 2nd canner (old one 17 qt size).


That's great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> If you haven't seen it yet try the Doctor Blake Mysteries


Hello! It's nice to see you post again, EJS! Hope you are doing well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks, all done with the lawn, tires still being treated with Flex seal but appear to be coming along nicely. House is cool, perhaps a rain storm for a bit this evening. Time to turn my attention to my knitting.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


Found it! Been there, done that! Sorry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm caught up. Guess who I had the pleasure of seeing today?!! Yep our very own CMaliza!! She is doing well, but has been doing a lot of baby sitting. Her granddaughter will be a year old in a couple of weeks, and has started walking! Lots of pictures. She sure is cute! Hoping to see Carol again next week. I finished a baby bootie and started the second one while at knitting today. A friend is Day bunch for her local hospital to give to the babies next year in celebration of the hospital being in existence, I think, 125 years next year. I'm still working on the baby sweater, also. 

I have pulled a piece of beef brisket out of the freezer that I had smoked, for dinner. Hopefully it won't take too long to defrost. I have no idea what we will have with it, though.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


Strap on wrong side of one of the shoes?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope he's OK.


leg is a bit battered and sore as he hit the step but he is ok


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


Got it at last- two shoes the same!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Swedenme, I'm not seeing a mistake, just a great bit of knitting. I think the color is wonderful and love the tiny shoes.


2 right feet Joyce , don't know how I did it as I definitely followed the instructions for the left and right foot


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> That's some heavy rain! Hope DH is all right. And thinks he can be left alone?
> ???? Does he fall often?


He did when he first came out of hospital , then they propped the heart up with stents and got him on lots off medication so not so many falls now


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well finished my Mystery socks and cast on another pair, this time not a mock, just a pattern manipulating self stripping yarn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Strap on wrong side of one of the shoes?


Couldn't leave it till morning so now it's all corrected


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got it at last- two shoes the same!


That's what I get for following a pattern ,????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I get for following a pattern ,????


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can be sure I'll be doing some peaches and hopefully some apples! Just ordered 25 lbs of pickling cucumbers and also of okra. Will have both on Friday so see a busy weekend ahead. Fun work and beneficial for sure. I am so excited about getting back into canning. Already planning onordering a bushel of green beans and of beets next week. The owners of the market I'm getting them from make a run every week to the huge Atlanta Farmers market; know I could go myself and get a them a little cheaper but then I'd have the gas and loading it myself, not to mention the 100 mile round trip so well worth the little extra they charge to have them pick it up for me. Hoping our apples do well; DH said the one tree looks like it's on it's last legs and but the second looks okay so far.


I'd like to do some apple and peach pie fillings. 
My apple trees don't have any apples on them at all, so disheartening. Oh well, maybe next year.

Doctor Dan the Naturopath, took me off one of my supplements today, and my health score went up from 979 to 991, can only go to 1000. Whoohoo!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also just finished the last of Miss Fisher. Loved it! Looking for something else now on either netflix or amazon.


Yes, I'm going to be missing her until they either do another season or movies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Angela. It is what it is and I definitely back into canning now that I can physically manage it so I'll use it a lot hopefully and get my money's worth out of it. Not going to whine; am pretty ticked off about the small A.C. motor only lasting 7 years though. It is ridiculous how things just are not built to last anymore; greedy, greedy greedy businesses/manufacturers IMHO.


Can you order the part that's missing so that both pressure canners will work then?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't leave it till morning so now it's all corrected


I am glad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well finished my Mystery socks and cast on another pair, this time not a mock, just a pattern manipulating self stripping yarn.


They look good, Kaye Jo- nice bright socks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Supposedly starting at the beginning of August and right through the country but I'm not holding my breath as I've just driven through torrential rain to get home . The roads were flooded causing very large waves thankfully there was no one on the pathways
> Got home to find husband has fallen and scraped all his leg thankfully he is ok , this is the same person who says he can be left on his own


Goodness, I'm glad you made it home safe and that your DH is fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news re my old canner missing parts. I can replace what is missing for about $30 and I'll have a 2nd canner (old one 17 qt size).


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


That is yet another cute little set. I love that colour.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great price! What size?


Just a sec, I'll run down and look at the box.

22Qt Mirro


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


Ooops! Two right feet??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well finished my Mystery socks and cast on another pair, this time not a mock, just a pattern manipulating self stripping yarn.


Love those. What a great colour. I've definitely got to try and make some socks soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lot of sauerkraut. maybe they were small crocks. lol still, that sounds like a lot. --- sam


My great great grandmother used to keep 2 big crocks of sauerkraut in the cellar and my aunts, uncle, and dad used to grab a handful every time they went down for something.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they look alright - love the dress sonja. lovely. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I get for following a pattern ,????


Do you have enough yarn that you can make two more alike, only for the other foot? Oops, just saw that you have already corrected the shoes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great looking socks kaye. love how the colors worked out. do you use any yarn you want or do they furnish the yarn at the beginning? great socks.



Poledra65 said:


> Well finished my Mystery socks and cast on another pair, this time not a mock, just a pattern manipulating self stripping yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea!



Swedenme said:


> Couldn't leave it till morning so now it's all corrected


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so kind of you to offer to look but I don't want you to go to any trouble. I ordered a couple of books from amazon and will have them Fri.
or Sat. If I can't find any I'll let you know. Looking for the roasts and chicken on special is a good idea. I may start doing that too. YOu said the beef came out tender; how does the chicken do? Is it moist or does it tend to be dry?
Thanks for the idea.



tami_ohio said:


> To can meats, I wait for good sales on beef roasts or boneless skinless chicken breasts then cut in 1" cubes. The beef comes out really tender. I have not canned soup, but have 2 Ball canning books that probably have recipes in if you want me to look.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a really cute outfit; did notice the straps both go in the same direction but to be honest I wouldn't have until going to put it on a child....love the color.


Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great socks KayeJo!


Poledra65 said:


> Well finished my Mystery socks and cast on another pair, this time not a mock, just a pattern manipulating self stripping yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is fantastic! Well done KayeJo!

Sorry you also have apple-less apple trees.


Poledra65 said:


> I'd like to do some apple and peach pie fillings.
> My apple trees don't have any apples on them at all, so disheartening. Oh well, maybe next year.
> 
> Doctor Dan the Naturopath, took me off one of my supplements today, and my health score went up from 979 to 991, can only go to 1000. Whoohoo!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely and plan on doing just that.


Poledra65 said:


> Can you order the part that's missing so that both pressure canners will work then?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Again, that was a super buy! My old one is a 17 qt. and the new one 16 qt.
Both are Presto.


Poledra65 said:


> Just a sec, I'll run down and look at the box.
> 
> 22Qt Mirro


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, like Julie, I couldn't see mistake and love dusty pink.
KayeJo, lovely socks, well knit and cheery colors.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, congratulations, great health report.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The cat tree DD ordered came today--it's heavy and large! We got it put together and now I have to put ...somewhere... the stuff I moved to make room for it. LOL T-cat seems to like it already, and M-cat hasn't decided yet, but he has some trouble jumping so we are encouraging him to find a spot on the bottom. (We also had a little thunder, so he took off for a hidey hole.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I "cheated" and used a mix; Mrs. Wages Dill Pickle Mix. All I had to do was add the white vinegar. Have a mix of the same brand that I'm going to use for the salsa that I'll most likely be doing tonight. I still have about 25-30 lbs of tomatoes to do. Did 7 quarters earlier today. Tomorrow ill tackle making the Bread & Butter pickles using stevia instead of sugar. Just thinking of them makes my mouth water...LOL. Also have okra to do tomorrow.
> Busy, busy, busy but sure enjoying doing it.


That's what I used too, I'm going to try from scratch one of these days but the Mrs. Wages works great, I used it for the dills, the bread & butter, and sweet pickles as well as the relishes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That sounds like a great way to preserve the dill. You could probably do the same with parsley.
> 
> Thank you for the update on Jackie. It's very surprising that children's services placed the little ones so soon after surgery!


Childrens Services are probably so overwhelmed that they didn't have much choice, but it is a little soon to drop them on her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


It's adorable, the straps on the shoes go the same direction, but it's still adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm caught up. Guess who I had the pleasure of seeing today?!! Yep our very own CMaliza!! She is doing well, but has been doing a lot of baby sitting. Her granddaughter will be a year old in a couple of weeks, and has started walking! Lots of pictures. She sure is cute! Hoping to see Carol again next week. I finished a baby bootie and started the second one while at knitting today. A friend is Day bunch for her local hospital to give to the babies next year in celebration of the hospital being in existence, I think, 125 years next year. I'm still working on the baby sweater, also.
> 
> I have pulled a piece of beef brisket out of the freezer that I had smoked, for dinner. Hopefully it won't take too long to defrost. I have no idea what we will have with it, though.


That's great! Hopefully she'll be back to visit with us here soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look good, Kaye Jo- nice bright socks!


Thank you, they are definitely not going to get lost in the dark.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love those. What a great colour. I've definitely got to try and make some socks soon.


Thank you. It's Nordic Mart Fabel print.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are great looking socks kaye. love how the colors worked out. do you use any yarn you want or do they furnish the yarn at the beginning? great socks.


Thank you Sam. I use whatever yarn I want but for this challenge it has to be self striping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great socks KayeJo!


Thank you, it was an easy pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is fantastic! Well done KayeJo!
> 
> Sorry you also have apple-less apple trees.


Thank you, I feel so much better and my stress type test showed improvement too.

Yes, I hope we'll both have great bunches of apples next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Again, that was a super buy! My old one is a 17 qt. and the new one 16 qt.
> Both are Presto.


It was on sale for but it wasn't too much off I don't think. But at least when you have both of yours in action, you'll have 33 qts worth at a time. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:



> Sonja, like Julie, I couldn't see mistake and love dusty pink.
> KayeJo, lovely socks, well knit and cheery colors.


Thank you, I love the combination of colors too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, congratulations, great health report.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The cat tree DD ordered came today--it's heavy and large! We got it put together and now I have to put ...somewhere... the stuff I moved to make room for it. LOL T-cat seems to like it already, and M-cat hasn't decided yet, but he has some trouble jumping so we are encouraging him to find a spot on the bottom. (We also had a little thunder, so he took off for a hidey hole.)


They'll have fun with that, I need to order a new one, mine is falling apart.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He did when he first came out of hospital , then they propped the heart up with stents and got him on lots off medication so not so many falls now


That's good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well finished my Mystery socks and cast on another pair, this time not a mock, just a pattern manipulating self stripping yarn.


Those look great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd like to do some apple and peach pie fillings.
> My apple trees don't have any apples on them at all, so disheartening. Oh well, maybe next year.
> 
> Doctor Dan the Naturopath, took me off one of my supplements today, and my health score went up from 979 to 991, can only go to 1000. Whoohoo!!!!


Whooohoooo!!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They'll have fun with that, I need to order a new one, mine is falling apart.


We hope so. I sprinkled some catnip on it, too, to sweeten the deal. T explored it a bit--I'm sure it will just take them some getting used to.

Sonja, forgot to say the set is adorable--and it took me a while to figure out what you meant by mistake. Glad it's fixed now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so kind of you to offer to look but I don't want you to go to any trouble. I ordered a couple of books from amazon and will have them Fri.
> or Sat. If I can't find any I'll let you know. Looking for the roasts and chicken on special is a good idea. I may start doing that too. YOu said the beef came out tender; how does the chicken do? Is it moist or does it tend to be dry?
> Thanks for the idea.


I haven't tried the chicken yet. Every time our local market has a 40# box for $1.69/# we are busy and I can't get it to do. You process it the same in the pressure canner. I was told to only do pint jars of meat, as quarts don't get cooked through like they should. And a pint is about a pound of meat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those look great!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Whooohoooo!!! Fantastic!!!


Thank you, it's so nice to see positive movement happening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Childrens Services are probably so overwhelmed that they didn't have much choice, but it is a little soon to drop them on her.


They are here, too, but if there is any lifting to do, I would think she should have dr clearance before c s could place them with her. I am sure her DH is doing most of it, but can he be available to do it all? Prayers for Jackie and the little ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We hope so. I sprinkled some catnip on it, too, to sweeten the deal. T explored it a bit--I'm sure it will just take them some getting used to.
> 
> Sonja, forgot to say the set is adorable--and it took me a while to figure out what you meant by mistake. Glad it's fixed now!


LOL! The catnip always makes things better. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they are definitely not going to get lost in the dark.


 :sm04:


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Carp are the traditional Christmas Eve dinner in the Czech Republic. (I think I have that right, but it may be for Christmas Day itself.) They are sold live from huge tanks on the street corners; it is quite picturesque. I myself had doubts, but it was impossible to decline to eat them, and to my surprise, they were quite delicious. I think they were farm-raised for the purpose, though.

My late DH's parents were Czech-born, and he still has cousins there, visited frequently. My first visit was for Christmas 1989, which turned out to be the day after the beginning of the Velvet Revolution; couldn't have been more exciting if we'd planned it that way! The Russians were still there, but they knew the end was imminent and kept a low profile. It was a magical time, especially Midnight Mass at St. Vitus' Cathedral, which was so packed there wasn't room to even fall down. I didn't understand what I was seeing till DH's cousin reminded us that it had been many years since they'd been permitted to have a festival mass. Before we came home to Los Angeles, we had attended the inauguration of Havel as the new president.

See what mentioning carp led to!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's so nice to see positive movement happening.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They are here, too, but if there is any lifting to do, I would think she should have dr clearance before c s could place them with her. I am sure her DH is doing most of it, but can he be available to do it all? Prayers for Jackie and the little ones.


True. Definitely prayers for them all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Had to go back to find the socks. Colorful! I like 'em!

The kitchen drain is slow so I sacrificed some of my soapmaking lye and waiting to see how that goes. At least it's not stopped completely. I hate small annoying problems like that. 

No crafting again today. I need to get back to it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Had to go back to find the socks. Colorful! I like 'em!
> 
> The kitchen drain is slow so I sacrificed some of my soapmaking lye and waiting to see how that goes. At least it's not stopped completely. I hate small annoying problems like that.
> 
> No crafting again today. I need to get back to it!


Thank you.

I've taken to pouring some baking soda and then vinegar on top of that in the drains. It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is the pair I'm working on now.
Smoking Hot Socks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Carp are the traditional Christmas Eve dinner in the Czech Republic. (I think I have that right, but it may be for Christmas Day itself.) They are sold live from huge tanks on the street corners; it is quite picturesque. I myself had doubts, but it was impossible to decline to eat them, and to my surprise, they were quite delicious. I think they were farm-raised for the purpose, though.
> 
> My late DH's parents were Czech-born, and he still has cousins there, visited frequently. My first visit was for Christmas 1989, which turned out to be the day after the beginning of the Velvet Revolution; couldn't have been more exciting if we'd planned it that way! The Russians were still there, but they knew the end was imminent and kept a low profile. It was a magical time, especially Midnight Mass at St. Vitus' Cathedral, which was so packed there wasn't room to even fall down. I didn't understand what I was seeing till DH's cousin reminded us that it had been many years since they'd been permitted to have a festival mass. Before we came home to Los Angeles, we had attended the inauguration of Havel as the new president.
> 
> See what mentioning carp led to!!


I've been telling David about all the conversation on Carp on here, he's loving it. 
Wow, you've had some really interesting travels.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here is the pair I'm working on now.
> Smoking Hot Socks


Peppermint colours?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Peppermint colours?


It's Zitron Trekking XXL in a rainbow of colors from yellow, orange, blue, green, purple, red.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's Zitron Trekking XXL in a rainbow of colors from yellow, orange, blue, green, purple, red.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

[quote=flokrejci

My late DH's parents were Czech-born, and he still has cousins there, visited frequently. My first visit was for Christmas 1989, which turned out to be the day after the beginning of the Velvet Revolution; couldn't have been more exciting if we'd planned it that way! The Russians were still there, but they knew the end was imminent and kept a low profile. It was a magical time, especially Midnight Mass at St. Vitus' Cathedral, which was so packed there wasn't room to even fall down. I didn't understand what I was seeing till DH's cousin reminded us that it had been many years since they'd been permitted to have a festival mass. Before we came home to Los Angeles, we had attended the inauguration of Havel as the new president

Flokrejci, what a marvelous memory, thank you for sharing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, marvelously colored yarn. I need to try toe up socks again,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Supposedly starting at the beginning of August and right through the country but I'm not holding my breath as I've just driven through torrential rain to get home . The roads were flooded causing very large waves thankfully there was no one on the pathways
> Got home to find husband has fallen and scraped all his leg thankfully he is ok , this is the same person who says he can be left on his own


I hope your DH is OK, scary for you.

I wouldn't drive into water that deep, I'd be worried the road was washed out. I'm glad you got home safe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That surprises me. I thought mint would grow pretty much anywhere there's good rain and not too hot. Our yard used to have so much mint around the edges we just mowed some it down with the grass.


Mowing it would make your yard smell so good & keep the mosquitoes down too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Why do you have to boil them for 3 hours? Couldn't you cook them, jar them and then water bath?


Sorry, I meant water bath for 3 hrs. Put beans in jars raw, cover with boiling water & 1/2 tsp salt, & put on lids, then process 3 hrs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> If you haven't seen it yet try the Doctor Blake Mysteries


Hi, Evelyn, how have you been doing?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, marvelously colored yarn. I need to try toe up socks again,


It is a cool yarn. The pattern uses Judy's magic cast on, I used the YouTube video "A Sockmatitian Tutorial".


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lot of sauerkraut. maybe they were small crocks. lol still, that sounds like a lot. --- sam


No, not small , 25 gallons????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I might eat his, then! Hate bones in fish


I used to say I didn't like fish because my grandpa used to catch little trout but since having pike & pickerel deboned, I love fish


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My great great grandmother used to keep 2 big crocks of sauerkraut in the cellar and my aunts, uncle, and dad used to grab a handful every time they went down for something.


Our neighbors did that when I was growing up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Again, that was a super buy! My old one is a 17 qt. and the new one 16 qt.
> Both are Presto.


Mine is Presto too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I used too, I'm going to try from scratch one of these days but the Mrs. Wages works great, I used it for the dills, the bread & butter, and sweet pickles as well as the relishes.


I've used a mix for Salsa but the other pickles are so easy I just use mom's recipes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Childrens Services are probably so overwhelmed that they didn't have much choice, but it is a little soon to drop them on her.


It's good her DH is home to help with them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well finished my Mystery socks and cast on another pair, this time not a mock, just a pattern manipulating self stripping yarn.


Such a pretty colour Kaye Jo, they are lovely


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our neighbors did that when I was growing up


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That is yet another cute little set. I love that colour.


Thank you Angela it is lovely sparkly yarn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Such a pretty colour Kaye Jo, they are lovely


Thank you, I just have to decide if I'm keeping them or gifting them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Ooops! Two right feet??


Darn I was hoping no one would notice ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up and have 51/4 inches done on the sock I started this evening so I think I'll call it a night and head to bed. 
We got some decent rain earlier this evening which was nice. 
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I love the little dress & booties, too bad you had to redo one.

Kaye great socks & I love the colors in your new yarn. I was knitting on a pair in the car today that will go to my brother for Christmas but they are boring navy, some if the stash I recently bought at the garage sale. I'm thinking I may do a pair for my oldest too but he has size 10 feet so it will take a while.

Joyce, I would love a freeze dryer but boy are they expensive. I entered the contest, so ????????

We had a good trip today but it sure is tiring to get up at 5:30 when I'm not used to going to bed early anymore.
I didn't do much shopping, we were at 2 machinery dealers, Wholesale sports & Costco. I did run into Michaels for a couple of minutes, I had a 50% off coupon & picked up some soap base. I recently got a recipe for a foot scrub that I thought would make good little Christmas gifts
Well, I better get to bed as I've got to pick a bunch of stuff tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to say I didn't like fish because my grandpa used to catch little trout but since having pike & pickerel deboned, I love fish


I'm a Swede so it's herring and salmon for me , they are served at every festivity or party , i also like cod preferably smoked

I'm thinking of doing some size 10 socks too for middle son , his feet are wide too so will have to think about that before I start


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I love the little dress & booties, too bad you had to redo one.
> 
> Kaye great socks & I love the colors in your new yarn. I was knitting on a pair in the car today that will go to my brother for Christmas but they are boring navy, some if the stash I recently bought at the garage sale. I'm thinking I may do a pair for my oldest too but he has size 10 feet so it will take a while.
> 
> ...


David wears size 12. :sm06:

I have had this yarn in stash for a few years, finally found the perfect pattern for it.

I had to be up by 6am and that was hard enough. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news and hopefully he will stay fit and healthy


RE Bonnie's DS.... from me too. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Swedenme, I'm not seeing a mistake, just a great bit of knitting. I think the color is wonderful and love the tiny shoes.


I cant see a mistake either, lovely set. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm caught up. Guess who I had the pleasure of seeing today?!! Yep our very own CMaliza!! She is doing well, but has been doing a lot of baby sitting. Her granddaughter will be a year old in a couple of weeks, and has started walking! Lots of pictures. She sure is cute! Hoping to see Carol again next week. I finished a baby bootie and started the second one while at knitting today. A friend is Day bunch for her local hospital to give to the babies next year in celebration of the hospital being in existence, I think, 125 years next year. I'm still working on the baby sweater, also.
> 
> I have pulled a piece of beef brisket out of the freezer that I had smoked, for dinner. Hopefully it won't take too long to defrost. I have no idea what we will have with it, though.


Glad Carol is fine and just busy. Say hello from me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 2 right feet Joyce , don't know how I did it as I definitely followed the instructions for the left and right foot


Oh, I did wonder that at first but though it was just how they were sitting for the photo. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well finished my Mystery socks and cast on another pair, this time not a mock, just a pattern manipulating self stripping yarn.


Cool socks, love the colours! :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Years back DH built a cat tree for our cat babies (at one time we had 4). They do take up a lot of room but they loved it. Don't have it anymore but then only have 2 kitties now and they reign the glassed in porch (has a kitty door) and out of doors. They climb the shelves on the porch.


Sorlenna said:


> The cat tree DD ordered came today--it's heavy and large! We got it put together and now I have to put ...somewhere... the stuff I moved to make room for it. LOL T-cat seems to like it already, and M-cat hasn't decided yet, but he has some trouble jumping so we are encouraging him to find a spot on the bottom. (We also had a little thunder, so he took off for a hidey hole.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KayeJo: Love the socks and the health report.

Bonnie: So happy for DS's report; hope the good news continues.

Sonja: great set & I noticed the booboo; hope it was an easy fix.

Gwen: been channeling you these days. Made shepherd's pie with beef bone broth in ramekins in the air fryer! Turned out delicious and used up leftovers. FYI: many of the stores & farmers' markets in Door County, WI had quart containers of bone broth for sale at $7/each.

Had a wonderful surprise today when a friend from 45 years ago called to say she was in town. We had lost touch after she moved and her divorce. Her DH was my DH's classmate. Her DH subsequently passed away. We reconnected through FB several years ago and have visited a couple of times since then. We were able to meet up for lunch and see her grown children (she watched our son for a time when I went back to work part-time; her son is the same age as ours). It was such a delightful time!

Back to work; I'll check in again later!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For the next batch of dills I'm having to just add the spices; everywhere is sold out of most canning supplies right now. I had to order online from Walmart more jars yesterday. You sure can tell gardens are coming in just by the lack of canning supplies right now. The only jars anywhere are the fancier blue colored ones and I'm just not into paying more for having blue or fancy shaped jars. Prefer the wide mouthed quart and if absolutely no quarts will do pints. Only like pints for jelies & jams. I'm up early (5 a.m.) because I have so much to do today as last night I just never got back to the canning.


Poledra65 said:


> That's what I used too, I'm going to try from scratch one of these days but the Mrs. Wages works great, I used it for the dills, the bread & butter, and sweet pickles as well as the relishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to know about doing pint sizes for meat and about how much a pint holds. 


tami_ohio said:


> I haven't tried the chicken yet. Every time our local market has a 40# box for $1.69/# we are busy and I can't get it to do. You process it the same in the pressure canner. I was told to only do pint jars of meat, as quarts don't get cooked through like they should. And a pint is about a pound of meat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For the next batch of dills I'm having to just add the spices; everywhere is sold out of most canning supplies right now. I had to order online from Walmart more jars yesterday. You sure can tell gardens are coming in just by the lack of canning supplies right now. The only jars anywhere are the fancier blue colored ones and I'm just not into paying more for having blue or fancy shaped jars. Prefer the wide mouthed quart and if absolutely no quarts will do pints. Only like pints for jelies & jams. I'm up early (5 a.m.) because I have so much to do today as last night I just never got back to the canning.


I was at Target last night and wanted to pick up some cotton yarn for the hot pads I'm making; no yarn & very little craft stuff, BUT several shelves of canning supplies. It's just the beginning of the season here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How much lye did you use and exactly how did you do it? I know it is used for plumbing but just never thought to use it instead of something like liquid plumber. Goodness knows I'd have to make soap almost daily to use up my supply of lye....LOL. At the time I got the lye I had found....yes,
a special deal/sale and it was cheaper by far to order a large quantity. 


Sorlenna said:


> Had to go back to find the socks. Colorful! I like 'em!
> 
> The kitchen drain is slow so I sacrificed some of my soapmaking lye and waiting to see how that goes. At least it's not stopped completely. I hate small annoying problems like that.
> 
> No crafting again today. I need to get back to it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like the colors! I haven't knit all week! Gee...wonder why...LOL


Poledra65 said:


> Here is the pair I'm working on now.
> Smoking Hot Socks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I went to get some mixed pickling spices yesterday I was not able to find what I remember was a jar of just that; mixed pickling spices. They had little bitty packages of pickling mix (each individually sealed spices) by Ball but it only was for 2 quarts worth of dill pickles and they wanted $2.99 for that. I remember my mom buying a container of mixed pickling spices by McCormick. I ended up buying jars of each separate spice I wanted to use.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've used a mix for Salsa but the other pickles are so easy I just use mom's recipes


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You need to send me that shepherd's pie in the air fryer recipe.
Can't eat the crust but it does sound delicious for later use.
No rush though. Question: Did you use ceramic or glass ramekins in the air fryer?I didn't know you could put anything but metal in it!


RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo: Love the socks and the health report.
> 
> Bonnie: So happy for DS's report; hope the good news continues.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's Zitron Trekking XXL in a rainbow of colors from yellow, orange, blue, green, purple, red.


Love it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You need to send me that shepherd's pie in the air fryer recipe.
> Can't eat the crust but it does sound delicious for later use.
> No rush though. Question: Did you use ceramic or glass ramekins in the air fryer?I didn't know you could put anything but metal in it!


No real recipe: I took left-over ground beef that had been browned with onion and added some steak seasoning & gravy made with the bone broth & put that on the bottom layer, added some steamed mixed vegetables in a layer and then aded left over mashed potatoes on top. I used Corning oven bowls and cooked for 10 min on 350f.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Rookie! I'm going to give it a try. I bet I can make gravy using the almond or coconut flour; will search to see if I can find it or possibly using arrowroot as a thickening agent for the broth. May sound weird but could use sweet potatoes in place of white for the topping too.


RookieRetiree said:


> No real recipe: I took left-over ground beef that had been browned with onion and added some steak seasoning & gravy made with the bone broth & put that on the bottom layer, added some steamed mixed vegetables in a layer and then aded left over mashed potatoes on top. I used Corning oven bowls and cooked for 10 min on 350f.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Rookie! I'm going to give it a try. I bet I can make gravy using the almond or coconut flour; will search to see if I can find it or possibly using arrowroot as a thickening agent for the broth. May sound weird but could use sweet potatoes in place of white for the topping too.


I used a little corn starch as the thickener--wouldn't need to change the broth to gravy-just my preference. Sweet potatoes, turnips, cauliflower puree would all work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just unloaded and loaded the dishwasher; sterilizing more jars. Mildly concerned about the tomatoes I put up yesterday. I've always used a water bath when canning tomatoes but had pressure cooker directions for raw tomatoes and decided to give it a try. Took the jars out of the canner this morning and even though they were filled to the right level leaving headspace, bubbles released, etc. the level has shrunk down considerably and all the tomatoes have risen to the top with the juice at the bottom. I know I processed them long enough and under enough pressure too. Anybody have any thoughts on them?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unloaded and loaded the dishwasher; sterilizing more jars. Mildly concerned about the tomatoes I put up yesterday. I've always used a water bath when canning tomatoes but had pressure cooker directions for raw tomatoes and decided to give it a try. Took the jars out of the canner this morning and even though they were filled to the right level leaving headspace, bubbles released, etc. the level has shrunk down considerably and all the tomatoes have risen to the top with the juice at the bottom. I know I processed them long enough and under enough pressure too. Anybody have any thoughts on them?


They should still be fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't use corn starch....nothing corn. Like the idea of a cauliflower puree.


RookieRetiree said:


> I used a little corn starch as the thickener--wouldn't need to change the broth to gravy-just my preference. Sweet potatoes, turnips, cauliflower puree would all work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whew! I would have been really upset. Thanks for your reply/feedback.

After all week planning of making bread & butter pickles DH informs me yesterday he isn't particularly fond of them; prefers dill.
Hmpf! I'm not going to do B & B just for myself so guess it will be more dill pickles! Maybe will make just a few pints of the B &
B. I just keep thinking of my mom's B & B and how tasty they were (of course don't have a recipe for hers).


RookieRetiree said:


> They should still be fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So what do you have planned for today Rookie?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Whew! I would have been really upset. Thanks for your reply/feedback.
> 
> After all week planning of making bread & butter pickles DH informs me yesterday he isn't particularly fond of them; prefers dill.
> Hmpf! I'm not going to do B & B just for myself so guess it will be more dill pickles! Maybe will make just a few pints of the B &
> B. I just keep thinking of my mom's B & B and how tasty they were (of course don't have a recipe for hers).


Glad you hadnt already made them then.... :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really! I love dills so not a big deal.

I've got to go feed the furbabies so will check back in later. TTYL


sugarsugar said:


> Glad you hadnt already made them then.... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I went and spent a little time at DD's this afternoon, had a little play with both children and finally gave DD the cardigan I knitted for Penelope, I really didnt think it was going to fit coz as you all know she is quite the pudding..lol. But yes it fits, yay. I forgot to get a photo but I will try on the weekend. Serena is a bit miserable with a cold but still had a little play with me. Love that kid. It is DD's birthday next Tuesday and we are having a family lunch here on Sunday. Will be good to have both my kids and their partners and of course my babies here. 

After today's visit I popped in to my friends house as she was babysitting her latest grandson so had a cute little play with him too. He is five months old and just so cute. :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So what do you have planned for today Rookie?


Finishing the work project - 4 hours if no new edits to HR policies. Then planning food to shop for and prepare for family gathering at DBIL and DSIL's lake house tomorrow. Then do company accounting books for Q2. Then plan trip and set up appointments for trip to TN to visit property and talk to home builders. Will also look at some already built homes. Then do homework for classes at next week-end's Stitches Midwest Conference.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Knowing our luck the weathermen will have got it all wrong and it will be really chilly instead ????


You definatelly want him to be wrong- really chilly much better than 40 I promise. Having experienced UKs normal hot days-30 there is much worse than 30 here and 40 here reasonably often I assure you no way do you want it that hot. I prefer 38 (just over 100) here to 30 in London.
At least your summers don't last long


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That surprises me. I thought mint would grow pretty much anywhere there's good rain and not too hot. Our yard used to have so much mint around the edges we just mowed some it down with the grass.


It thrives here all year round


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have a busy, busy day for sure. Where about in TN will you be looking?


RookieRetiree said:


> Finishing the work project - 4 hours if no new edits to HR policies. Then planning food to shop for and prepare for family gathering at DBIL and DSIL's lake house tomorrow. Then do company accounting books for Q2. Then plan trip and set up appointments for trip to TN to visit property and talk to home builders. Will also look at some already built homes. Then do homework for classes at next week-end's Stitches Midwest Conference.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


Are the straps the last part done? Easy enough to frog if so. Otherwise hopefully you have enough wool to make 2 more- not that the baby would care, why not have them both do up on the inside?

See you fixed it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You have a busy, busy day for sure. Where about in TN will you be looking?


About an hour south of Knoxville-Tellico Village


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Working hard on crocheting currently. 
Our Yarns in Yarn exhibition has set up Monday so frantically trying to finish the things I am doing for it.
Have almost finished Paddington's Bears coat and then other than working out a suitcase for him he will be finished (would you believe the pattern doesn't have his suitcase?). Baby Bear is fully finished, Mumma Bear needs her swimsuit and arms done, Pappa Bear is unstarted and Goldilocks almost finished. Don't have enough brown yarn for Pappa Bear so will need to go and get more tomorrow. Was only in Spotlight today as I went to get some black stuff to do a black sheep-should have realised that not likely to be enough for all 3 bears but I forget how much more yarn crochet takes. Elizabeth loves Baa Baa Black Sheep so figured I would also do one and then give it to her after we take the exhibition down- this is knitted so won't take as much concentration as the other ones.
So not much spare time for the next few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Carp are the traditional Christmas Eve dinner in the Czech Republic. (I think I have that right, but it may be for Christmas Day itself.) They are sold live from huge tanks on the street corners; it is quite picturesque. I myself had doubts, but it was impossible to decline to eat them, and to my surprise, they were quite delicious. I think they were farm-raised for the purpose, though.
> 
> My late DH's parents were Czech-born, and he still has cousins there, visited frequently. My first visit was for Christmas 1989, which turned out to be the day after the beginning of the Velvet Revolution; couldn't have been more exciting if we'd planned it that way! The Russians were still there, but they knew the end was imminent and kept a low profile. It was a magical time, especially Midnight Mass at St. Vitus' Cathedral, which was so packed there wasn't room to even fall down. I didn't understand what I was seeing till DH's cousin reminded us that it had been many years since they'd been permitted to have a festival mass. Before we came home to Los Angeles, we had attended the inauguration of Havel as the new president.
> 
> See what mentioning carp led to!!


What an amazing experience for your first visit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Darn I was hoping no one would notice ????


If you hadn't said spot the mistake we might not have done so


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Working hard on crocheting currently.
> Our Yarns in Yarn exhibition has set up Monday so frantically trying to finish the things I am doing for it.
> Have almost finished Paddington's Bears coat and then other than working out a suitcase for him he will be finished (would you believe the pattern doesn't have his suitcase?). Baby Bear is fully finished, Mumma Bear needs her swimsuit and arms done, Pappa Bear is unstarted and Goldilocks almost finished. Don't have enough brown yarn for Pappa Bear so will need to go and get more tomorrow. Was only in Spotlight today as I went to get some black stuff to do a black sheep-should have realised that not likely to be enough for all 3 bears but I forget how much more yarn crochet takes. Elizabeth loves Baa Baa Black Sheep so figured I would also do one and then give it to her after we take the exhibition down- this is knitted so won't take as much concentration as the other ones.
> So not much spare time for the next few days.


Good luck with it all. Yes you would think that Paddington Bear would include a suitcase. :sm19: And photos please if you can. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck with it all. Yes you would think that Paddington Bear would include a suitcase. :sm19: And photos please if you can. :sm24:


When I take some photos of them all (do have others finished as well) I will post them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Can you here that noise ?no I can't either yipppeee. No tv , no mum/ Sonja , not even a wuff . Youngest son is at work , husband has gone with his brother, and mishka is fast asleep with her baby in the middle of the garden . Me? Im very very busy doing nothing ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> When I take some photos of them all (do have others finished as well) I will post them.


Good as I'm looking forward to seeing them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can you here that noise ?no I can't either yipppeee. No tv , no mum/ Sonja , not even a wuff . Youngest son is at work , husband has gone with his brother, and mishka is fast asleep with her baby in the middle of the garden . Me? Im very very busy doing nothing ????


Enjoy! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> When I take some photos of them all (do have others finished as well) I will post them.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Carp are the traditional Christmas Eve dinner in the Czech Republic. (I think I have that right, but it may be for Christmas Day itself.) They are sold live from huge tanks on the street corners; it is quite picturesque. I myself had doubts, but it was impossible to decline to eat them, and to my surprise, they were quite delicious. I think they were farm-raised for the purpose, though.
> 
> My late DH's parents were Czech-born, and he still has cousins there, visited frequently. My first visit was for Christmas 1989, which turned out to be the day after the beginning of the Velvet Revolution; couldn't have been more exciting if we'd planned it that way! The Russians were still there, but they knew the end was imminent and kept a low profile. It was a magical time, especially Midnight Mass at St. Vitus' Cathedral, which was so packed there wasn't room to even fall down. I didn't understand what I was seeing till DH's cousin reminded us that it had been many years since they'd been permitted to have a festival mass. Before we came home to Los Angeles, we had attended the inauguration of Havel as the new president.
> 
> See what mentioning carp led to!!


You have some wonderful memories! Thank you for sharing. I learned something. Or maybe relearned it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Had to go back to find the socks. Colorful! I like 'em!
> 
> The kitchen drain is slow so I sacrificed some of my soapmaking lye and waiting to see how that goes. At least it's not stopped completely. I hate small annoying problems like that.
> 
> No crafting again today. I need to get back to it!


I hope you get it fixed soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your DH is OK, scary for you.
> 
> I wouldn't drive into water that deep, I'd be worried the road was washed out. I'm glad you got home safe


I wouldn't either. They tell us here to turn around, don't drown. On the news this morning they said for every foot of water, a car looses 1500 pounds of weight. When you think about how little the small, and even the large SUVs weigh now, that's a lot of weight to loose! With all of the aluminum instead of steel that is used, cars aren't as heavy anymore. And as Bonnie said, you don't know if the road has washed out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to say I didn't like fish because my grandpa used to catch little trout but since having pike & pickerel deboned, I love fish


I was raised on Lake Eire Perch, small mouth bass , blue gill and crappie, pronounced crahhhhpie, not crap-y! Dad always filleted and skinned them, and never left any bones behind. He was very careful about the bones.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm a Swede so it's herring and salmon for me , they are served at every festivity or party , i also like cod preferably smoked
> 
> I'm thinking of doing some size 10 socks too for middle son , his feet are wide too so will have to think about that before I start


My DH wears a 12, as do DS and DB. All have wide feet. I do basic plain socks for them on a US size 2, 2.75mm? I cast on 72 stitches and work cuff down. DH has a high instep so I make his heel flap a few rows longer to give him extra room to get them on. He always asks who the new pair are when he sees me start another pair, no matter what color!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad Carol is fine and just busy. Say hello from me.


Will do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For the next batch of dills I'm having to just add the spices; everywhere is sold out of most canning supplies right now. I had to order online from Walmart more jars yesterday. You sure can tell gardens are coming in just by the lack of canning supplies right now. The only jars anywhere are the fancier blue colored ones and I'm just not into paying more for having blue or fancy shaped jars. Prefer the wide mouthed quart and if absolutely no quarts will do pints. Only like pints for jelies & jams. I'm up early (5 a.m.) because I have so much to do today as last night I just never got back to the canning.


Do you have any farm supply or old time hardware stores around? We have Rural King here that has a lot of canning supplies and a couple of hardware stores that cater more for our Amish communities.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Rookie! I'm going to give it a try. I bet I can make gravy using the almond or coconut flour; will search to see if I can find it or possibly using arrowroot as a thickening agent for the broth. May sound weird but could use sweet potatoes in place of white for the topping too.


Can you have corn starch? I use that to thicken gravy sometimes. I make a slurry with it using COLD water, then add to the drippings/ liquid.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Whew! I would have been really upset. Thanks for your reply/feedback.
> 
> After all week planning of making bread & butter pickles DH informs me yesterday he isn't particularly fond of them; prefers dill.
> Hmpf! I'm not going to do B & B just for myself so guess it will be more dill pickles! Maybe will make just a few pints of the B &
> B. I just keep thinking of my mom's B & B and how tasty they were (of course don't have a recipe for hers).


I need to get ready for therapy but will try to remember to post my fridge pickle recipe for you so you can make just a jar or 2 for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is confusing budasha - i think they were meaning to boil the jars full of beans for three hours. --- sam


Yes, I did understand that. It just seems like a very long time. I searched for my preserving books but I must have gotten rid of them when I moved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I wouldn't either. They tell us here to turn around, don't drown. On the news this morning they said for every foot of water, a car looses 1500 pounds of weight. When you think about how little the small, and even the large SUVs weigh now, that's a lot of weight to loose! With all of the aluminum instead of steel that is used, cars aren't as heavy anymore. And as Bonnie said, you don't know if the road has washed out.


It's so hard to miss sometimes. Yesterday I had an appointment and I could hardly see after I was already on the highway and a torrential downpour started. Trucks ahead of me and suddenly a huge amount of water and cars beside me so I couldn't move over or come to a stop on time even though I wasn't going the speed limit. I just hate driving on highways any more with this weather we've been having. I thought summer would be a relief from the ice and snow but now it's very heavy rain and fog. I prefer side streets to highways but it seems certain areas are designed for highways, especially near bays. The side streets are closed in the Spring through Fall because the bridge is opened to let the boats in the bay out into the lake. I was so glad to get home. Sitting in my house you would never know it was so bad driving. Fortunately I was slow enough I didn't lose control but I would have preferred to stay home if I'd known it was going to be so bad. Good thing it wasn't so deep that I floated but if I hadn't been slow enough I would have gone out of control for sure. That's how those accidents happened when we were traveling to the wedding and had the same kind of weather then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, the water bath itself has to be three hours--whereas under pressure, it doesn't take nearly as long. I never did anything in a water bath except acidic foods and jams. Beans and potatoes and such were all pressure-cooked to seal.


I just went to this site:

http://davesgarden.com/guides/articles/view/2585

and he was talking about the pros/cons of canning/freezing beans. Using a pressure canner would take from start to finish per batch about 1 hour, excluding prep of the beans.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake , not a very good picture as its late here , I have spent more time on these shoes than I care to admit , the first pattern I had to frog as the shoe wouldn't even have fit a Barbie foot even though it was supposed to be 6 month, the second pattern I used more stitches and still to small so I used more stitches and bigger needles and look what I've done


I don't see a mistake. Shoes and top look lovely to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Strap on wrong side of one of the shoes?


I missed that :sm12:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well finished my Mystery socks and cast on another pair, this time not a mock, just a pattern manipulating self stripping yarn.


Very nice colourful socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd like to do some apple and peach pie fillings.
> My apple trees don't have any apples on them at all, so disheartening. Oh well, maybe next year.
> 
> Doctor Dan the Naturopath, took me off one of my supplements today, and my health score went up from 979 to 991, can only go to 1000. Whoohoo!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Sam, another week gone by already. Time sure is flying by from one week to the next. Hope the new puppy at Heidi's is doing well. I got a picture of my son's family's new female puppy and she looks adorable. She is a yorkie-poodle combination called yorkie-poo. When I have to babysit she will be small enough even full-grown that I will be able to lift her. I'll have to post it when I can transfer it from text on phone to computer or maybe I can do it from the phone. I'll give it a try. Ok, ended up emailing it to myself and then downloading it. It worked. I'll have to find out her name. Praying for our sweet Roland. They were hoping he would just go in his sleep. Such a sweet dog. He will never be replaced and always have a huge place in this family's heart.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here is the pair I'm working on now.
> Smoking Hot Socks


Nice!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, I meant water bath for 3 hrs. Put beans in jars raw, cover with boiling water & 1/2 tsp salt, & put on lids, then process 3 hrs


I did understand that, Bonnie. Just seems a lot of time to water bath.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How much lye did you use and exactly how did you do it? I know it is used for plumbing but just never thought to use it instead of something like liquid plumber. Goodness knows I'd have to make soap almost daily to use up my supply of lye....LOL. At the time I got the lye I had found....yes,
> a special deal/sale and it was cheaper by far to order a large quantity.


I put in 3 tablespoons, following the directions on the can for drain cleaning. It says put two cups water, then lye, then another cup of water. Your container may have different directions, though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I went to get some mixed pickling spices yesterday I was not able to find what I remember was a jar of just that; mixed pickling spices. They had little bitty packages of pickling mix (each individually sealed spices) by Ball but it only was for 2 quarts worth of dill pickles and they wanted $2.99 for that. I remember my mom buying a container of mixed pickling spices by McCormick. I ended up buying jars of each separate spice I wanted to use.


I remember going through loads of mustard seed!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's so hard to miss sometimes. Yesterday I had an appointment and I could hardly see after I was already on the highway and a torrential downpour started. Trucks ahead of me and suddenly a huge amount of water and cars beside me so I couldn't move over or come to a stop on time even though I wasn't going the speed limit. I just hate driving on highways any more with this weather we've been having. I thought summer would be a relief from the ice and snow but now it's very heavy rain and fog. I prefer side streets to highways but it seems certain areas are designed for highways, especially near bays. The side streets are closed in the Spring through Fall because the bridge is opened to let the boats in the bay out into the lake. I was so glad to get home. Sitting in my house you would never know it was so bad driving. Fortunately I was slow enough I didn't lose control but I would have preferred to stay home if I'd known it was going to be so bad. Good thing it wasn't so deep I didn't float. That's how those accidents happened when we were traveling to the wedding and had the same kind of weather then.


So glad you got through that weather safely. It's terrible driving those rains like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, another week gone by already. Time sure is flying by from one week to the next. Hope the new puppy at Heidi's is doing well. I got a picture of my son's family's new female puppy and it looks adorable. I'll have to post it when I can transfer it from text on phone to computer or maybe I can do it from the phone. I'll give it a try. Ok, ended up emailing it to myself and then downloading it. It worked. I'll have to find out her name. Praying for our sweet Roland. They were hoping he would just go in his sleep. Such a sweet dog. He will never be replaced and always have a huge place in this family's heart.


Such a cute puppy. Sorry about Roland. It is so difficult to see our pets decline.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Are the straps the last part done? Easy enough to frog if so. Otherwise hopefully you have enough wool to make 2 more- not that the baby would care, why not have them both do up on the inside?
> 
> See you fixed it.


Yes they were the last part so it was an easy fix


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, another week gone by already. Time sure is flying by from one week to the next. Hope the new puppy at Heidi's is doing well. I got a picture of my son's family's new female puppy and she looks adorable. She is a yorkie-poodle combination called yorkie-poo. When I have to babysit she will be small enough even full-grown that I will be able to lift her. I'll have to post it when I can transfer it from text on phone to computer or maybe I can do it from the phone. I'll give it a try. Ok, ended up emailing it to myself and then downloading it. It worked. I'll have to find out her name. Praying for our sweet Roland. They were hoping he would just go in his sleep. Such a sweet dog. He will never be replaced and always have a huge place in this family's heart.


She is gorgeous Daralene , sorry to bear about poor Roland do hope he just goes to sleep


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have any farm supply or old time hardware stores around? We have Rural King here that has a lot of canning supplies and a couple of hardware stores that cater more for our Amish communities.


Love Rural King! I wish we had one here. I always want to go there when I'm back home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Such a cute puppy. Sorry about Roland. It is so difficult to see our pets decline.


Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unloaded and loaded the dishwasher; sterilizing more jars. Mildly concerned about the tomatoes I put up yesterday. I've always used a water bath when canning tomatoes but had pressure cooker directions for raw tomatoes and decided to give it a try. Took the jars out of the canner this morning and even though they were filled to the right level leaving headspace, bubbles released, etc. the level has shrunk down considerably and all the tomatoes have risen to the top with the juice at the bottom. I know I processed them long enough and under enough pressure too. Anybody have any thoughts on them?


Packing raw does make a difference. With raw, it looks full, but when they're cooked, they shrink some and that's what creates so much juice. If cooked first, more fit in the jar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For the next batch of dills I'm having to just add the spices; everywhere is sold out of most canning supplies right now. I had to order online from Walmart more jars yesterday. You sure can tell gardens are coming in just by the lack of canning supplies right now. The only jars anywhere are the fancier blue colored ones and I'm just not into paying more for having blue or fancy shaped jars. Prefer the wide mouthed quart and if absolutely no quarts will do pints. Only like pints for jelies & jams. I'm up early (5 a.m.) because I have so much to do today as last night I just never got back to the canning.


I agree on the wide mouth jars, I like them best, they make things easier. I have some green jars but they were the same price as the clear ones otherwise I wouldn't have paid for them either, they look cool but not worth extra money.

Check with all the people you know too, many will have perfectly good canning jars in their basements and garages that they'll give you, just to get rid of them, my friends and family loaded me down with so many jars when I started. I did have to go through them and weed out the ones that aren't supposed to be used for canning (mayo jars and such), and anything with chipped edges, but I just did that as I was putting them in the dishwasher for sterilization.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finishing the work project - 4 hours if no new edits to HR policies. Then planning food to shop for and prepare for family gathering at DBIL and DSIL's lake house tomorrow. Then do company accounting books for Q2. Then plan trip and set up appointments for trip to TN to visit property and talk to home builders. Will also look at some already built homes. Then do homework for classes at next week-end's Stitches Midwest Conference.


Busy, busy, busy! :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> It thrives here all year round


And here too, all through the winter. It grows like a weed and unless you plant it in a container it will take over the garden.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo: Love the socks and the health report.
> 
> Bonnie: So happy for DS's report; hope the good news continues.
> 
> ...


It's always nice to catch up with old friends


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can you here that noise ?no I can't either yipppeee. No tv , no mum/ Sonja , not even a wuff . Youngest son is at work , husband has gone with his brother, and mishka is fast asleep with her baby in the middle of the garden . Me? Im very very busy doing nothing ????


Good for you. Enjoy the peace as long as you can.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy weekend, everyone! It's a perfect summer day here , and I will be heading to the lake this afternoon. DGS and I are planning on making refrigerator pickles with a successful crop of cubes from DD's garden. Gwen, I found a ton of recipes on the internet. I used to love the half-sour pickles that we used to get in the wonderful Jewish delis in New Haven, Connecticut during grad school years. They were either large cukes cut into chunks or smaller ones packed in jars with lots of garlic and a salt brine. You could also put in some fresh dill and/or some vinegar. They would be ready in about 24 hours and would keep a few weeks in the frig.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I went to get some mixed pickling spices yesterday I was not able to find what I remember was a jar of just that; mixed pickling spices. They had little bitty packages of pickling mix (each individually sealed spices) by Ball but it only was for 2 quarts worth of dill pickles and they wanted $2.99 for that. I remember my mom buying a container of mixed pickling spices by McCormick. I ended up buying jars of each separate spice I wanted to use.


Here it comes as Mixed pickling spices, either in a jar or a ziplock bag. 
Do you have Bulk Barn or some store like that? They should carry it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Rookie! I'm going to give it a try. I bet I can make gravy using the almond or coconut flour; will search to see if I can find it or possibly using arrowroot as a thickening agent for the broth. May sound weird but could use sweet potatoes in place of white for the topping too.


Can't you have flour or cornstarch on your diet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, another week gone by already. Time sure is flying by from one week to the next. Hope the new puppy at Heidi's is doing well. I got a picture of my son's family's new female puppy and she looks adorable. She is a yorkie-poodle combination called yorkie-poo. When I have to babysit she will be small enough even full-grown that I will be able to lift her. I'll have to post it when I can transfer it from text on phone to computer or maybe I can do it from the phone. I'll give it a try. Ok, ended up emailing it to myself and then downloading it. It worked. I'll have to find out her name. Praying for our sweet Roland. They were hoping he would just go in his sleep. Such a sweet dog. He will never be replaced and always have a huge place in this family's heart.


She looks an absolute darling, Daralene!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unloaded and loaded the dishwasher; sterilizing more jars. Mildly concerned about the tomatoes I put up yesterday. I've always used a water bath when canning tomatoes but had pressure cooker directions for raw tomatoes and decided to give it a try. Took the jars out of the canner this morning and even though they were filled to the right level leaving headspace, bubbles released, etc. the level has shrunk down considerably and all the tomatoes have risen to the top with the juice at the bottom. I know I processed them long enough and under enough pressure too. Anybody have any thoughts on them?


As long as they are sealed, I think they will be fine. Berries & tomatoes always separate like that


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, another week gone by already. Time sure is flying by from one week to the next. Hope the new puppy at Heidi's is doing well. I got a picture of my son's family's new female puppy and she looks adorable. She is a yorkie-poodle combination called yorkie-poo. When I have to babysit she will be small enough even full-grown that I will be able to lift her. I'll have to post it when I can transfer it from text on phone to computer or maybe I can do it from the phone. I'll give it a try. Ok, ended up emailing it to myself and then downloading it. It worked. I'll have to find out her name. Praying for our sweet Roland. They were hoping he would just go in his sleep. Such a sweet dog. He will never be replaced and always have a huge place in this family's heart.


She is just adorable. I would love to have another dog but I think any dog would outlive me and then what would happen to it? I'm content enough really to look after DDs two when they're away. I'm about to go over tomorrow for another week of dog/chicken sitting so I'll get my doggy fix then.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I went and spent a little time at DD's this afternoon, had a little play with both children and finally gave DD the cardigan I knitted for Penelope, I really didnt think it was going to fit coz as you all know she is quite the pudding..lol. But yes it fits, yay. I forgot to get a photo but I will try on the weekend. Serena is a bit miserable with a cold but still had a little play with me. Love that kid. It is DD's birthday next Tuesday and we are having a family lunch here on Sunday. Will be good to have both my kids and their partners and of course my babies here.
> 
> After today's visit I popped in to my friends house as she was babysitting her latest grandson so had a cute little play with him too. He is five months old and just so cute. :sm11:


Hope Serena's cold doesn't last long & she didn't share with you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really like the colors! I haven't knit all week! Gee...wonder why...LOL


Thank you, I like them too. 
It's not like you've been busy canning or anything. :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finishing the work project - 4 hours if no new edits to HR policies. Then planning food to shop for and prepare for family gathering at DBIL and DSIL's lake house tomorrow. Then do company accounting books for Q2. Then plan trip and set up appointments for trip to TN to visit property and talk to home builders. Will also look at some already built homes. Then do homework for classes at next week-end's Stitches Midwest Conference.


Wow! Busy woman


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You need to send me that shepherd's pie in the air fryer recipe.
> Can't eat the crust but it does sound delicious for later use.
> No rush though. Question: Did you use ceramic or glass ramekins in the air fryer?I didn't know you could put anything but metal in it!


I never use crust, just the potatoes and parsnips, but I'd think you could substitute something else for the potatoes if you can't have them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Love it!


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We do (mostly Tractor Supply) but like I said EVERYONE is out of most canning supplies. Crazy time of year for canning for sure.


tami_ohio said:


> Do you have any farm supply or old time hardware stores around? We have Rural King here that has a lot of canning supplies and a couple of hardware stores that cater more for our Amish communities.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can you here that noise ?no I can't either yipppeee. No tv , no mum/ Sonja , not even a wuff . Youngest son is at work , husband has gone with his brother, and mishka is fast asleep with her baby in the middle of the garden . Me? Im very very busy doing nothing ????


????????????enjoy your peace & quiet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> She is just adorable. I would love to have another dog but I think any dog would outlive me and then what would happen to it? I'm content enough really to look after DDs two when they're away. I'm about to go over tomorrow for another week of dog/chicken sitting so I'll get my doggy fix then.


Similarly I won't replace Ringo with a puppy- Bronwen's Peter is far too OCD to cope with a dog, and besides Bronwen doesn't want a dog- it will be a kitten next- I am fairly certain they would look after a cat for me. But hopefully this is in the distant future.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome!


tami_ohio said:


> I need to get ready for therapy but will try to remember to post my fridge pickle recipe for you so you can make just a jar or 2 for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unloaded and loaded the dishwasher; sterilizing more jars. Mildly concerned about the tomatoes I put up yesterday. I've always used a water bath when canning tomatoes but had pressure cooker directions for raw tomatoes and decided to give it a try. Took the jars out of the canner this morning and even though they were filled to the right level leaving headspace, bubbles released, etc. the level has shrunk down considerably and all the tomatoes have risen to the top with the juice at the bottom. I know I processed them long enough and under enough pressure too. Anybody have any thoughts on them?


As long as all the lids sealed, they should be fine, tomatoes have so much liquid in them that they are hard to get full enough that they don't end up with the tomatoes having enough room to float.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope...only almond flour, coconut flour. Absolutely not grains or starchy veggies.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Can't you have flour or cornstarch on your diet?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree on the wide mouth jars, I like them best, they make things easier. I have some green jars but they were the same price as the clear ones otherwise I wouldn't have paid for them either, they look cool but not worth extra money.
> 
> Check with all the people you know too, many will have perfectly good canning jars in their basements and garages that they'll give you, just to get rid of them, my friends and family loaded me down with so many jars when I started. I did have to go through them and weed out the ones that aren't supposed to be used for canning (mayo jars and such), and anything with chipped edges, but I just did that as I was putting them in the dishwasher for sterilization.


Yes, or if there is a local FB garage sale site, ask if anyone has jars they want rid of, often they end up at the dump or recycle as people cleaning out elders houses don't think anyone uses them anymore.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I love dogs but think we won't get another one as we like to take off and go somewhere for a whole day and also all the trips we make. DH always said perhaps when he retires but then we will want to go away spur of the moment. I also get my fix when I babysit or go over to DGC's to visit. There is a special bond though. I used to have animals galore when DS lived home with guide pig, rabbit, cat and dog. Mind you, I was allergic to all but felt it was worth it for him. He now does the same for his children.

I'm whitening my teeth this morning. LOL. We will see how they turn out. Some of my enamel has worn away in spots and they aren't looking great. Hoping this helps but afraid the teeth will ache and be sensitive. I will be repeating the treatment several times and I guess the teeth can get sensitive but hoping it makes the worn spots less noticeable. One treatment and it already looks different. You use this mouthpiece that attaches to the phone and lights up, a pen that has like a lip brush and you twist the gel out and paint it on and wear the mouthpiece for 16 minutes. Easy to do. Can't eat or drink for 30 min., after, but almost done with the time. Yay!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, what a cute puppy, your GKs must be in heaven with her but sad Roland is coming to the end.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea; I should also check on Craigs List. Also, liked KayeJo's idea of checking with friends but none of my friends have ever canned....to "city-fied"
LOL.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, or if there is a local FB garage sale site, ask if anyone has jars they want rid of, often they end up at the dump or recycle as people cleaning out elders houses don't think anyone uses them anymore.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Urgent question...just ran out of garlic cloves and still have 2 batches of pickles to do. Any reason I couldn't use the minced garlic sold in jars? I do have some of that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Whew! I would have been really upset. Thanks for your reply/feedback.
> 
> After all week planning of making bread & butter pickles DH informs me yesterday he isn't particularly fond of them; prefers dill.
> Hmpf! I'm not going to do B & B just for myself so guess it will be more dill pickles! Maybe will make just a few pints of the B &
> B. I just keep thinking of my mom's B & B and how tasty they were (of course don't have a recipe for hers).


David doesn't prefer them either, I made one batch and Marla gets a couple jars when she wants them, the joy of canning ones own, they are good for quite some time, so they won't go bad down in the basement. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I went and spent a little time at DD's this afternoon, had a little play with both children and finally gave DD the cardigan I knitted for Penelope, I really didnt think it was going to fit coz as you all know she is quite the pudding..lol. But yes it fits, yay. I forgot to get a photo but I will try on the weekend. Serena is a bit miserable with a cold but still had a little play with me. Love that kid. It is DD's birthday next Tuesday and we are having a family lunch here on Sunday. Will be good to have both my kids and their partners and of course my babies here.
> 
> After today's visit I popped in to my friends house as she was babysitting her latest grandson so had a cute little play with him too. He is five months old and just so cute. :sm11:


You had a day of good snuggles and cuddles between the three of them. Happy Birthday to your DD!!!! I'll lift a glass to a wonderful year for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finishing the work project - 4 hours if no new edits to HR policies. Then planning food to shop for and prepare for family gathering at DBIL and DSIL's lake house tomorrow. Then do company accounting books for Q2. Then plan trip and set up appointments for trip to TN to visit property and talk to home builders. Will also look at some already built homes. Then do homework for classes at next week-end's Stitches Midwest Conference.


I think you will need a weeks sleep after you finish today's to do list.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Working hard on crocheting currently.
> Our Yarns in Yarn exhibition has set up Monday so frantically trying to finish the things I am doing for it.
> Have almost finished Paddington's Bears coat and then other than working out a suitcase for him he will be finished (would you believe the pattern doesn't have his suitcase?). Baby Bear is fully finished, Mumma Bear needs her swimsuit and arms done, Pappa Bear is unstarted and Goldilocks almost finished. Don't have enough brown yarn for Pappa Bear so will need to go and get more tomorrow. Was only in Spotlight today as I went to get some black stuff to do a black sheep-should have realised that not likely to be enough for all 3 bears but I forget how much more yarn crochet takes. Elizabeth loves Baa Baa Black Sheep so figured I would also do one and then give it to her after we take the exhibition down- this is knitted so won't take as much concentration as the other ones.
> So not much spare time for the next few days.


That's a lot of crocheting and knitting over the next couple days, can't wait to see the pictures when you are through.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, hope you get the answer to your question. I have garlic in my garden but too far away to help.

Thank you all for the loving remarks for Roland. I will keep you informed about this sweetie. AND thank you for looking at the puppy. This sweetie should see them all through their college days and beyond.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Off to the berry patch


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to Bonnie for getting back to me so quickly re the garlic. Going to give it a try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can you here that noise ?no I can't either yipppeee. No tv , no mum/ Sonja , not even a wuff . Youngest son is at work , husband has gone with his brother, and mishka is fast asleep with her baby in the middle of the garden . Me? Im very very busy doing nothing ????


Isn't quiet, lovely? 
It was nice and quiet here until my cousin called and asked if I wanted choke cherries, so I'm off to their house in a bit to pick a bunch. Bonnie, do you have a choke cherry jam/jelly recipe? or anyone else for that matter?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't quiet, lovely?
> It was nice and quiet here until my cousin called and asked if I wanted choke cherries, so I'm off to their house in a bit to pick a bunch. Bonnie, do you have a choke cherry jam/jelly recipe? or anyone else for that matter?


Use the sour cherry recipe in the SureGel box. It is what we use and works great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was raised on Lake Eire Perch, small mouth bass , blue gill and crappie, pronounced crahhhhpie, not crap-y! Dad always filleted and skinned them, and never left any bones behind. He was very careful about the bones.


I always tease David about why he would want a crappy fish instead of a good fish. LOL! Then he goes into pronunciation. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My DH wears a 12, as do DS and DB. All have wide feet. I do basic plain socks for them on a US size 2, 2.75mm? I cast on 72 stitches and work cuff down. DH has a high instep so I make his heel flap a few rows longer to give him extra room to get them on. He always asks who the new pair are when he sees me start another pair, no matter what color!


That's a great idea for the heel flap, I'm going to try that on the next pair I make him, about how many extra rows do you add?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, another week gone by already. Time sure is flying by from one week to the next. Hope the new puppy at Heidi's is doing well. I got a picture of my son's family's new female puppy and she looks adorable. She is a yorkie-poodle combination called yorkie-poo. When I have to babysit she will be small enough even full-grown that I will be able to lift her. I'll have to post it when I can transfer it from text on phone to computer or maybe I can do it from the phone. I'll give it a try. Ok, ended up emailing it to myself and then downloading it. It worked. I'll have to find out her name. Praying for our sweet Roland. They were hoping he would just go in his sleep. Such a sweet dog. He will never be replaced and always have a huge place in this family's heart.


Awe, she's such a cutie. I do hope that Roland will go gently into the night in his sleep as they wish, much less trauma for both Roland and the family. No, he will never be replaced, and always missed and loved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, or if there is a local FB garage sale site, ask if anyone has jars they want rid of, often they end up at the dump or recycle as people cleaning out elders houses don't think anyone uses them anymore.


True, I received several boxes from a friend cleaning out her 104 year old aunts house and none of her family cans anymore, I also ended up with 2 old pressure canners, but I need to take them to the extension office to have them tested for safety, and order new seals for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Use the sour cherry recipe in the SureGel box. It is what we use and works great.


Thank you, great idea, I've made a note of that and will go get SureGel anyway since I'll need it. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, puppy sure is adorable. So sad about Roland.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We do (mostly Tractor Supply) but like I said EVERYONE is out of most canning supplies. Crazy time of year for canning for sure.


Then you are a little ahead of us. I was just in Walmart and they had plenty of jars and lids. I resisted those but did get a food mill as mom's cone shaped ricer disappeared. If I can get the kitchen cleaned I want to see if I can get some tomatoes tomorrow to do some.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Urgent question...just ran out of garlic cloves and still have 2 batches of pickles to do. Any reason I couldn't use the minced garlic sold in jars? I do have some of that.


I have no idea. I do know you can just leave it out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I always tease David about why he would want a crappy fish instead of a good fish. LOL! Then he goes into pronunciation. lol


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great idea for the heel flap, I'm going to try that on the next pair I make him, about how many extra rows do you add?


Hmmm , since I didn't make any notes....... I think instead of the 2 1/2" flap I make it 3" long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, great idea, I've made a note of that and will go get SureGel anyway since I'll need it. :sm24:


If you have a bulk food store get it there. Lots cheaper!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm pooped and resting a little; have put up 14 quarts of dill pickles so far today. Have decided to go ahead and I'm doing the last 2 batches as Bread & Butter Pickles and DH is going to pick up some of the Mrs. Wages Bread & Butter mix ( I know Tractor Supply has some ad Walmart did so crossing my fingers they still do) If they are out it will be dill again. I'm going to substitute Stevia for the sugar so I can eat them! I'll water bath can them so I don't take up refrigerator space.

May or may not get the salsa & okra done today. If not...know I'll get it done tomorrow for sure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always cooked our beef in pints - they were just the right size for hot beef sandwiches for the four of us. we always took some along when we went camping. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I haven't tried the chicken yet. Every time our local market has a 40# box for $1.69/# we are busy and I can't get it to do. You process it the same in the pressure canner. I was told to only do pint jars of meat, as quarts don't get cooked through like they should. And a pint is about a pound of meat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are going to be colorful. when do you get your next mystery socks? --- sam




Poledra65 said:


> Here is the pair I'm working on now.
> Smoking Hot Socks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a lot of kraut. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> No, not small , 25 gallons????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm pooped and resting a little; have put up 14 quarts of dill pickles so far today. Have decided to go ahead and I'm doing the last 2 batches as Bread & Butter Pickles and DH is going to pick up some of the Mrs. Wages Bread & Butter mix ( I know Tractor Supply has some ad Walmart did so crossing my fingers they still do) If they are out it will be dill again. I'm going to substitute Stevia for the sugar so I can eat them! I'll water bath can them so I don't take up refrigerator space.
> 
> May or may not get the salsa & okra done today. If not...know I'll get it done tomorrow for sure!


Here is my refrigerator pickle recipe. It tastes very similar to bread and butter pickles. I have broken it down to smaller size batches. I have NOT tried it with anything other than regular sugar, so don't know it the stevia will work.

REFRIGERATOR PICKLES

Tami Cockayne

Slice onion in bottom of gallon jar. Slice pickles to fill but do not peel. Boil syrup, until dissolved and pour over pickles and refrigerate

4 c. white vinegar 1 ½ t. mustard seed
4 c. sugar 1 ½ t. tumeric
¼ c. canning salt 1 t. celery seed

For 1 quart Jar = ¼ recipe

1 c. white vinegar
1 c. sugar
1 T. canning salt
1 rounded t. mustard seed
1 rounded t. tumeric
¼ t. celery seed
3 large cucumbers

18 pickle size cucumbers make about 2 quarts of pickles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we always cooked our beef in pints - they were just the right size for hot beef sandwiches for the four of us. we always took some along when we went camping. --- sam


Or add a can of mixed vegetables and have almost instant soup or stew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been to therapy, Costco and Walmart, started a load of laundry and caught up here. Now I need to go get the kitchen cleaned up. Then, if I have any energy tomorrow, I can go around the corner and see if I can get some tomatoes to can. I will look at my canning books after I get the kitchen done, to see what there might be for soup recipes. Or mixed vegetable recipes. DH doesn't like having glass in the RV but he likes me to cook! So.......if I have home canned stuff that is mostly heat and eat, he won't complain too much! He is afraid of breakage. Oh oh, just looked at the clock. I better get busy. He will be home soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing wrong with them gwen - that is just what they do. you didn't lose anything. we always used a pressure cooker for tomatoes. in fact all we had was a pressure cooker. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just unloaded and loaded the dishwasher; sterilizing more jars. Mildly concerned about the tomatoes I put up yesterday. I've always used a water bath when canning tomatoes but had pressure cooker directions for raw tomatoes and decided to give it a try. Took the jars out of the canner this morning and even though they were filled to the right level leaving headspace, bubbles released, etc. the level has shrunk down considerably and all the tomatoes have risen to the top with the juice at the bottom. I know I processed them long enough and under enough pressure too. Anybody have any thoughts on them?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could live in this. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Finishing the work project - 4 hours if no new edits to HR policies. Then planning food to shop for and prepare for family gathering at DBIL and DSIL's lake house tomorrow. Then do company accounting books for Q2. Then plan trip and set up appointments for trip to TN to visit property and talk to home builders. Will also look at some already built homes. Then do homework for classes at next week-end's Stitches Midwest Conference.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Tami! I've saved it for future use!


tami_ohio said:


> Here is my refrigerator pickle recipe. It tastes very similar to bread and butter pickles. I have broken it down to smaller size batches. I have NOT tried it with anything other than regular sugar, so don't know it the stevia will work.
> 
> REFRIGERATOR PICKLES
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't is lovely? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Can you here that noise ?no I can't either yipppeee. No tv , no mum/ Sonja , not even a wuff . Youngest son is at work , husband has gone with his brother, and mishka is fast asleep with her baby in the middle of the garden . Me? Im very very busy doing nothing ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm pooped and resting a little; have put up 14 quarts of dill pickles so far today. Have decided to go ahead and I'm doing the last 2 batches as Bread & Butter Pickles and DH is going to pick up some of the Mrs. Wages Bread & Butter mix ( I know Tractor Supply has some ad Walmart did so crossing my fingers they still do) If they are out it will be dill again. I'm going to substitute Stevia for the sugar so I can eat them! I'll water bath can them so I don't take up refrigerator space.
> 
> May or may not get the salsa & okra done today. If not...know I'll get it done tomorrow for sure!


I'm worn out just reading what you are doing ????
How are your cheeses ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> isn't is lovely? --- sam


It was , youngest picked his dad up on his way home from work and brought food too so no cooking . I'm now full as a pudding ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been pleased with the 2 I've made so far; Golden Cheddar and an Almond cheese to which I added some mixed spices. Of course yesterday was a fasting day and when the almond cheese was ready I sampled only about a 1/2 teaspoon worth but it was good. Might add more spices next time I make it but will definitely make more. Would have been making more cheeses this week but needed to get the veggies done before spoiling.
I will say the down size of the nut cheeses is that most of them have a refrigerated "life" of 1-2 weeks. Since I can only eat them very,
very moderately (the nuts have carbs) or it will inhibit my weight loss and I still have 52 lbs to loose. I have already planned to make a cheese board for our Christmas get together though.


Swedenme said:


> I'm worn out just reading what you are doing ????
> How are your cheeses ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we parboiled our so we could slip the skins off but they still shrank a little in the canning process. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Packing raw does make a difference. With raw, it looks full, but when they're cooked, they shrink some and that's what creates so much juice. If cooked first, more fit in the jar.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was raised on Lake Eire Perch, small mouth bass , blue gill and crappie, pronounced crahhhhpie, not crap-y! Dad always filleted and skinned them, and never left any bones behind. He was very careful about the bones.


Same here, plus bullheads.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why does it attach to the phone? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I love dogs but think we won't get another one as we like to take off and go somewhere for a whole day and also all the trips we make. DH always said perhaps when he retires but then we will want to go away spur of the moment. I also get my fix when I babysit or go over to DGC's to visit. There is a special bond though. I used to have animals galore when DS lived home with guide pig, rabbit, cat and dog. Mind you, I was allergic to all but felt it was worth it for him. He now does the same for his children.
> 
> I'm whitening my teeth this morning. LOL. We will see how they turn out. Some of my enamel has worn away in spots and they aren't looking great. Hoping this helps but afraid the teeth will ache and be sensitive. I will be repeating the treatment several times and I guess the teeth can get sensitive but hoping it makes the worn spots less noticeable. One treatment and it already looks different. You use this mouthpiece that attaches to the phone and lights up, a pen that has like a lip brush and you twist the gel out and paint it on and wear the mouthpiece for 16 minutes. Easy to do. Can't eat or drink for 30 min., after, but almost done with the time. Yay!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I blanched my tomatoes also Sam so that the skins just slid off. The first batch I put up I cooked but the next batch I did a raw pack and now know that was why they shrank so much.


thewren said:


> we parboiled our so we could slip the skins off but they still shrank a little in the canning process. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why would you not pressure can them? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm pooped and resting a little; have put up 14 quarts of dill pickles so far today. Have decided to go ahead and I'm doing the last 2 batches as Bread & Butter Pickles and DH is going to pick up some of the Mrs. Wages Bread & Butter mix ( I know Tractor Supply has some ad Walmart did so crossing my fingers they still do) If they are out it will be dill again. I'm going to substitute Stevia for the sugar so I can eat them! I'll water bath can them so I don't take up refrigerator space.
> 
> May or may not get the salsa & okra done today. If not...know I'll get it done tomorrow for sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could live in this. --- sam


Is an attachment missing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So I have another question for those that have canned meats; the recipes I've seen so far have you cooking the meat first then using the pressure cooker to can it. From some of the posts here though it sounds like you've packed the meat raw and then canned it. What have some of you done?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dumb me - there is and here it is. --- sam

https://tinyliving.com/luxury-farmhouse-timbercraft-tiny-homes/



RookieRetiree said:


> Is an attachment missing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one thing i might caution you about. never can hot dogs. --- sam



thewren said:


> dumb me - there is and here it is. --- sam
> 
> https://tinyliving.com/luxury-farmhouse-timbercraft-tiny-homes/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did pressure can some of the tomatoes but the pickle recipes I've done today said to do a water bath so that is what I've done. It doesn't take long to do the water bath for pickles and being a high acid food there is no need to use the pressure canner. The one batch of pickles I did was a specific recipe that called for pressure canning though for the life of me I don't know why as the only difference in the recipes was that you added lemon juice and they were packed raw not cooked at all.



thewren said:


> why would you not pressure can them? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only thing I wouldn't like about this is the outdoor shower; brrrrrrr in the winter!


thewren said:


> dumb me - there is and here it is. --- sam
> 
> https://tinyliving.com/luxury-farmhouse-timbercraft-tiny-homes/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't think I would even consider canning hot dogs.


thewren said:


> one thing i might caution you about. never can hot dogs. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Little vent here....I swear I get at least 20 calls daily on my cell phone that ALL start out with "hello, this is Heather. blah-blah-blah...lower your interest rate....blah, blah, blah...press 1 to speak to representative or 2 to never receive this call again". I am SO SICK of these. The come from ALL over the USA and usually I don't answer them and then go into my recent calls and block the number but even THAT is getting to be a real pain in the A**!!!!!

EDIT: I just called and put in my number on the National No Call Registry; thought I had done this but did it again anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmmm , since I didn't make any notes....... I think instead of the 2 1/2" flap I make it 3" long.


 :sm24: That gives me a good start, thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you have a bulk food store get it there. Lots cheaper!


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Same here, plus bullheads.


Still love to eat fried bullheads. Walleye and bullheads are still my favorite fish, with Northern pike up next to them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never heard of bullheads or walleye except on here and certainly never seen in the grocery store. I like trout, salmon, tilapia, flounder, farm raised catfish (most others taste muddy to me), bass. Never tried pike nor seen it in stores here either. 
quote=flyty1n]Still love to eat fried bullheads. Walleye and bullheads are still my favorite fish, with Northern pike up next to them.[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm pooped and resting a little; have put up 14 quarts of dill pickles so far today. Have decided to go ahead and I'm doing the last 2 batches as Bread & Butter Pickles and DH is going to pick up some of the Mrs. Wages Bread & Butter mix ( I know Tractor Supply has some ad Walmart did so crossing my fingers they still do) If they are out it will be dill again. I'm going to substitute Stevia for the sugar so I can eat them! I'll water bath can them so I don't take up refrigerator space.
> 
> May or may not get the salsa & okra done today. If not...know I'll get it done tomorrow for sure!


I just got home a bit ago from my cousin's, got between 1/3 &1/2 of a 5 gal bucket of choke cherries, David came over and helped me pick so only about 2 hours worth. Now I need to go sort them, rinse them and get them dried and then frozen, then I'll make jelly when it's a little cooler. I'll go over on either Monday or Wednesday and pick the ones from the other side of the fence. He said it's nice to see them being harvested by someone other than the starlings who then poop purple all over the vehicles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are going to be colorful. when do you get your next mystery socks? --- sam


Thank you. September.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love to get some fruit and hope to be able to get some peaches next week and closer to fall apples. I may break down and get some grocery store strawberries while they are reasonable. Since I'm not eating PB & J sandwiches now and usually eat my fruit fresh not too much need to make jelly/jams.


Poledra65 said:


> I just got home a bit ago from my cousin's, got between 1/3 &1/2 of a 5 gal bucket of choke cherries, David came over and helped me pick so only about 2 hours worth. Now I need to go sort them, rinse them and get them dried and then frozen, then I'll make jelly when it's a little cooler. I'll go over on either Monday or Wednesday and pick the ones from the other side of the fence. He said it's nice to see them being harvested by someone other than the starlings who then poop purple all over the vehicles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Tami! I've saved it for future use!


You're welcome. I have just been going through my big Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving. There are recipes for chicken, chicken soup, vegetable soup , beef stew, chili. And beef and chicken stock. If you want them I will work on getting them copied.

Time to switch laundry and get ready to go out for the evening.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Little vent here....I swear I get at least 20 calls daily on my cell phone that ALL start out with "hello, this is Heather. blah-blah-blah...lower your interest rate....blah, blah, blah...press 1 to speak to representative or 2 to never receive this call again". I am SO SICK of these. The come from ALL over the USA and usually I don't answer them and then go into my recent calls and block the number but even THAT is getting to be a real pain in the A**!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: I just called and put in my number on the National No Call Registry; thought I had done this but did it again anyway.


Also try registering your number with: www.NOMOROBO.com. this stops all robo calls. I think it works with cell phones. Works great with land lines!

Jackie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! Thank you Tami! I'd love copies! I've ordered the Amish Canning Cookbook and should have it Saturday. I take it you recommend the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving?


tami_ohio said:


> You're welcome. I have just been going through my big Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving. There are recipes for chicken, chicken soup, vegetable soup , beef stew, chili. And beef and chicken stock. If you want them I will work on getting them copied.
> 
> Time to switch laundry and get ready to go out for the evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So I have another question for those that have canned meats; the recipes I've seen so far have you cooking the meat first then using the pressure cooker to can it. From some of the posts here though it sounds like you've packed the meat raw and then canned it. What have some of you done?


I raw packed my beef. This is for the beef from the book. Hope you can read it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Jacklou! I've started to register here too now.


Jacklou said:


> Also try registering your number with: www.NOMOROBO.com. this stops all robo calls. I think it works with cell phones. Works great with land lines!
> 
> Jackie


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I raw packed my beef. This is for the beef from the book. Hope you can read it.


Chicken. Sorry everything is sideways. I am on my phone and don't know how to turn them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks again Tami. I think I might just need to get this book.


tami_ohio said:


> I raw packed my beef. This is for the beef from the book. Hope you can read it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! Thank you Tami! I'd love copies! I've ordered the Amish Canning Cookbook and should have it Saturday. I take it you recommend the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving?


That is what I was told to get by the lady who taught me to do the meat, so that's what I got.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> dumb me - there is and here it is. --- sam
> 
> https://tinyliving.com/luxury-farmhouse-timbercraft-tiny-homes/


I could probably do that, but DH needs more ceiling height dince he's 6'5".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Little vent here....I swear I get at least 20 calls daily on my cell phone that ALL start out with "hello, this is Heather. blah-blah-blah...lower your interest rate....blah, blah, blah...press 1 to speak to representative or 2 to never receive this call again". I am SO SICK of these. The come from ALL over the USA and usually I don't answer them and then go into my recent calls and block the number but even THAT is getting to be a real pain in the A**!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: I just called and put in my number on the National No Call Registry; thought I had done this but did it again anyway.


We used to get them until I interrupted the caller and said you don't want me as a client because I pay off the balance each month and you never ever get any fees or interest from me. Even if that's only mostly true, they take you off the list pretty quickly!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Still love to eat fried bullheads. Walleye and bullheads are still my favorite fish, with Northern pike up next to them.


Walleye and perch for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately these are robo calls and when I press 1 to talk to someone it disconnects.


RookieRetiree said:


> We used to get them until I interrupted the caller and said you don't want me as a client because I pay off the balance each month and you never ever get any fees or interest from me. Even if that's only mostly true, they take you off the list pretty quickly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, I like perch too. Forgot that one.


RookieRetiree said:


> Walleye and perch for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> dumb me - there is and here it is. --- sam
> 
> https://tinyliving.com/luxury-farmhouse-timbercraft-tiny-homes/


Very pretty house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

2 recipes


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Some more


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Few more


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Unfortunately these are robo calls and when I press 1 to talk to someone it disconnects.


Frustrating!

Canning recipes: Lots of FB groups and the local Extension Office. To be always on the safe side, use google search with the words: safe canning:meats, carrots, etc. My local farmers also have canning supplies and recipes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! Thank you Tami! I'd love copies! I've ordered the Amish Canning Cookbook and should have it Saturday. I take it you recommend the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving?


I love my Ball canning book, Marla and I both have the small versions and Marla has the complete book of home preserving, they are fabulous.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I think that's what's in the book. Hard to do this way! Hope it helps


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, I like perch too. Forgot that one.


Do you have Culver's fast food places down there? They're out of WI and during Lent, they have a deep fried walleye sandwich on their menu that is wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the soup recipes Tami. I'm going to order the book so don't feel that you have to post a bunch of them for me. The are kind of hard to read. I really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you have Culver's fast food places down there? They're out of WI and during Lent, they have a deep fried walleye sandwich on their menu that is wonderful.


We have a Culver's in Scottsbluff but I've never been, I'll have to check during Lent and see if they have that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never heard of them. They may be in other parts of Georgia but not anywhere here that I know of.


RookieRetiree said:


> Do you have Culver's fast food places down there? They're out of WI and during Lent, they have a deep fried walleye sandwich on their menu that is wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for the soup recipes Tami. I'm going to order the book so don't feel that you have to post a bunch of them for me. The are kind of hard to read. I really appreciate your efforts.


Check at your thrift store, Goodwill, or a used bookstore, I got a brand new copy somewhere, for 99c.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just thinking of doing that before taking the book off my Amazon "list"! If Goodwill (there are 2 here) doesn't have it there is a used books store I'll check too! Just may not get to there until Sunday!


Poledra65 said:


> Check at your thrift store, Goodwill, or a used bookstore, I got a brand new copy somewhere, for 99c.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was just thinking of doing that before taking the book off my Amazon "list"! If Goodwill (there are 2 here) doesn't have it there is a used books store I'll check too! Just may not get to there until Sunday!


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have an indoor shower. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Only thing I wouldn't like about this is the outdoor shower; brrrrrrr in the winter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...I must have misread it! I thought it said outdoor shower...LOL


thewren said:


> they have an indoor shower. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi and i thought if we canned them to take camping they would last longer. i don.t think we canned very many well - when we opened them to fix for supper they were nothing but mush. we laughed and laughed. we never thought about it overcooking them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Don't think I would even consider canning hot dogs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you do that. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Little vent here....I swear I get at least 20 calls daily on my cell phone that ALL start out with "hello, this is Heather. blah-blah-blah...lower your interest rate....blah, blah, blah...press 1 to speak to representative or 2 to never receive this call again". I am SO SICK of these. The come from ALL over the USA and usually I don't answer them and then go into my recent calls and block the number but even THAT is getting to be a real pain in the A**!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: I just called and put in my number on the National No Call Registry; thought I had done this but did it again anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ewwwwww


thewren said:


> heidi and i thought if we canned them to take camping they would last longer. i don.t think we canned very many well - when we opened them to fix for supper they were nothing but mush. we laughed and laughed. we never thought about it overcooking them. --- sam


 :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Go to https://www.donotcall.gov/register/reg.aspx and follow the directions.
I called the number they gave. Also have done the one Jacklou gave.


thewren said:


> how do you do that. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a problem. most tiny houses are not built for really tall people. this one is better than most. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I could probably do that, but DH needs more ceiling height dince he's 6'5".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it has an outdoor shower - i'm not sure why - don't think i would ever use it. but they do have an indoor one. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oops...I must have misread it! I thought it said outdoor shower...LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for the soup recipes Tami. I'm going to order the book so don't feel that you have to post a bunch of them for me. The are kind of hard to read. I really appreciate your efforts.


I thought maybe. It's a very informative book. I also have the skinny one, but it doesn't have as much information or the recipes I wanted.

Somehow I have lost my recent emails on my iPhone. Don't know what I did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I even texted my sister that almost daily goes to Goodwill & thrift stores and asked her to keep an eye out for the book. She said she would. Since I've got the other book coming I'm going to check these resources first for awhile before ordering it.


tami_ohio said:


> I thought maybe. It's a very informative book. I also have the skinny one, but it doesn't have as much information or the recipes I wanted.
> 
> Somehow I have lost my recent emails on my iPhone. Don't know what I did.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we're on! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-484998-1.html#11141489


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi and i thought if we canned them to take camping they would last longer. i don.t think we canned very many well - when we opened them to fix for supper they were nothing but mush. we laughed and laughed. we never thought about it overcooking them. --- sam


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I even texted my sister that almost daily goes to Goodwill & thrift stores and asked her to keep an eye out for the book. She said she would. Since I've got the other book coming I'm going to check these resources first for awhile before ordering it.


I don't know what Amazon s price is but I paid $19.95 for it at Rural King. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So I have another question for those that have canned meats; the recipes I've seen so far have you cooking the meat first then using the pressure cooker to can it. From some of the posts here though it sounds like you've packed the meat raw and then canned it. What have some of you done?


I put chunks of raw stewing beef in jars , add about 1/2 tsp salt & process. No water added, it makes "gravy" as it cooks. I can't remember time & pressure. Would have to look that up but remember when I did it in the water bath it took 5 hrs????I've also used Moose & elk, it's good too.

My MIL used to Can her old laying hens, she always cut them up & roasted them a little, 1/2 hr, I think so they "preshrunk" & she could get more in the jars. Then she would make chicken & dumplings with it. My DH still talks about how good that was & asked the neighbor if we could buy the old hens this fall for me to can????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> dumb me - there is and here it is. --- sam
> 
> https://tinyliving.com/luxury-farmhouse-timbercraft-tiny-homes/


Ooh, nice but I hate to guess the cost. At least that one has room to change your mind????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did pressure can some of the tomatoes but the pickle recipes I've done today said to do a water bath so that is what I've done. It doesn't take long to do the water bath for pickles and being a high acid food there is no need to use the pressure canner. The one batch of pickles I did was a specific recipe that called for pressure canning though for the life of me I don't know why as the only difference in the recipes was that you added lemon juice and they were packed raw not cooked at all.


I wouldn't pressure Can pickles as I think they would be mushy, not crisp.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was just thinking of doing that before taking the book off my Amazon "list"! If Goodwill (there are 2 here) doesn't have it there is a used books store I'll check too! Just may not get to there until Sunday!


check out http://www.alisbri.com. They have many used books at wonderful prices.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got home a bit ago from my cousin's, got between 1/3 &1/2 of a 5 gal bucket of choke cherries, David came over and helped me pick so only about 2 hours worth. Now I need to go sort them, rinse them and get them dried and then frozen, then I'll make jelly when it's a little cooler. I'll go over on either Monday or Wednesday and pick the ones from the other side of the fence. He said it's nice to see them being harvested by someone other than the starlings who then poop purple all over the vehicles.


Maybe you should try some pancake syrup too? You should have lots of juice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I put chunks of raw stewing beef in jars , add about 1/2 tsp salt & process. No water added, it makes "gravy" as it cooks. I can't remember time & pressure. Would have to look that up but remember when I did it in the water bath it took 5 hrs????I've also used Moose & elk, it's good too.
> 
> My MIL used to Can her old laying hens, she always cut them up & roasted them a little, 1/2 hr, I think so they "preshrunk" & she could get more in the jars. Then she would make chicken & dumplings with it. My DH still talks about how good that was & asked the neighbor if we could buy the old hens this fall for me to can????


The canned Moose that a family member used to do was amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you should try some pancake syrup too? You should have lots of juice.


 :sm24: Great idea.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The canned Moose that a family member used to do was amazing.


You'd need one hell of a big can to fit a moose into lol!! The antlers could be a problem????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, another week gone by already. Time sure is flying by from one week to the next. Hope the new puppy at Heidi's is doing well. I got a picture of my son's family's new female puppy and she looks adorable. She is a yorkie-poodle combination called yorkie-poo. When I have to babysit she will be small enough even full-grown that I will be able to lift her. I'll have to post it when I can transfer it from text on phone to computer or maybe I can do it from the phone. I'll give it a try. Ok, ended up emailing it to myself and then downloading it. It worked. I'll have to find out her name. Praying for our sweet Roland. They were hoping he would just go in his sleep. Such a sweet dog. He will never be replaced and always have a huge place in this family's heart.


Aww so adorable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You had a day of good snuggles and cuddles between the three of them. Happy Birthday to your DD!!!! I'll lift a glass to a wonderful year for her.


Thankyou. And I had Serena today for couple of hours too. Her cold isnt so bad today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm pooped and resting a little; have put up 14 quarts of dill pickles so far today. Have decided to go ahead and I'm doing the last 2 batches as Bread & Butter Pickles and DH is going to pick up some of the Mrs. Wages Bread & Butter mix ( I know Tractor Supply has some ad Walmart did so crossing my fingers they still do) If they are out it will be dill again. I'm going to substitute Stevia for the sugar so I can eat them! I'll water bath can them so I don't take up refrigerator space.
> 
> May or may not get the salsa & okra done today. If not...know I'll get it done tomorrow for sure!


Any wonder you are pooped. You have done so much work lately. Well done.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well finished my Mystery socks and cast on another pair, this time not a mock, just a pattern manipulating self stripping yarn.


Oh, I really love the colours.
It's 3.18am can't sleep, am reading/catching up I should, now at page 75 19 more to go, will commit on next weeks KTP when I get there. So far behind, lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it has an outdoor shower - i'm not sure why - don't think i would ever use it. but they do have an indoor one. --- sam


Places near the beach sometimes have them here- so you can wash off sand before going inside- and to avoid getting the sand into the septic if you aren't connected to the sewage.


----------

